# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Marzo 2011 +



## pyn (1 Mar 2011)

Hilo nuevo, plusvalías nuevas.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

No me puedo de-creer que vaya a hacer pole... despues de 1400 mensajes será la primera.

Bien, ayer el SP tuvo lo suyo en los 1325. Pero, al contrario de lo que comenté el viernes, esto da la impresión de que quiere seguir pa'rriba... sin embargo... no sé, no sé...
le veo perdiendo ganas y antes de los 1340 que sería el siguiente objetivo hay topes que pasar... así que... tengo unas horas para decidir...

Que cuco el de Citi, en la wbe de carpatos: para hablar de niveles del Sp se limita a dar las bandas de Bollinger. Bueno, o eso, o es que tiene tanta idea como yo, claro.


----------



## debianita (1 Mar 2011)

EDITO: no vaya a ser que me metan en la nevera una temporada 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2011)

esto parece forocoches


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

...esperando a miss ibex... a que baje un poquito más, claro, y entrar largo.

PD: Ahí lo quería ver yo... 10838


----------



## mc_toni (1 Mar 2011)

a riesgo de baneo, pongo lo de primera página. 

Escribo para tener el puntito en el sobre del mensaje y localizarlo mas rápido.

Que os caigan muchas plusvis primaverales!


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

Mejor que no *p*ongam*o*s ciertas pa*l*abras, no vaya a s*e*r que nos baneen


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2011)

Buenos días.

Ese "maldito DP" lo ha vuelto a hacer.... KV.A ... NOVAVAX ....

Enhorabuena a los creyentes...... ARIAd PART II ...........

XD


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

...y ahora es cuando entra MM...


...

cri-cri-cri...


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2011)

snif snif... se me hace raro no ver por dónde va el churribex, después de tantos meses/años...


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

pues mira ahora está en 10840...
ahora en 10836..
ahora... uy!

Zuloman le hacía una velada oferta el otro día, pero yo doy por hecho que es más una cuestión de la molestias que le causa que de dinero. Así que tengo que enterderlo.


----------



## fragel013 (1 Mar 2011)

Condor dijo:


> A mi me banearon tres días por hacer una pole, imagínate al que hizo la subpole...



Bah! Eso ya no se estila...


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ese "maldito DP" lo ha vuelto a hacer.... KV.A ... NOVAVAX ....
> 
> ...



Con estas no me pasará como con ARIAd, no las largaré por miniplusvalías del 60% ).


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> pues mira ahora está en 10840...
> ahora en 10836..
> ahora... uy!
> 
> Zuloman le hacía una velada oferta el otro día, pero yo doy por hecho que es más una cuestión de la molestias que le causa que de dinero. Así que tengo que enterderlo.




¿Velada? Yo creo que era bastante directa ::

Más que las molestias... el hecho de aceptar dinero de terceros, por pequeña que fuere la cantidad (como es el caso que nos ocupa), me pondría en la obligación moral de proporcionar proyecciones diariamente.

Y hombre, no sé... me da a mí en la nariz que un servicio de tal pelaje, suponiendo que estuviera dispuesto a comercializarlo (harto improbable por otra parte), tendría un coste "ligeramente" superior al de un feed anual del churribex, no cree Ud. :fiufiu:

Prefiero no armar "marimorenas" y que sigamos siendo todos "amigos y residentes en Marbella", como decía la Mayra Gómez Kempt ésa


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Con estas no me pasará como con ARIAd, no las largaré por miniplusvalías del 60% ).



PM 40% NO VA MAx  :8::baba:


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Por los pelos en la primera página y desde el trabajo.

Guano time especulatas !!!! 


Edit. Primera página Fail ::


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

Evidentemente. Ese tipo de servicio ya va dirigido a perfiles de inversores concretos. Y supongo que así debe de ser. Por definición, esto no puede ser como una máquina de hacer chorizos ¿que sentido tendría? Bueno, ahora que lo pienso, con Berni en el edificio, todo es posible. ::

Por cierto, digo yo que sería poder ponerse largo en mínimos... y ya lo he intentado 3 veces y nada... ¿ven ustedes? acabo de dejar de ganar 30p. no hay derecho...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Mar 2011)

Pepon tambien parece que se quiere pasar por el nuevo hilo. 

Buenos dias, primeromeses.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Mar 2011)

Edito:



Spoiler



Largo 10830

SP 10835




y voló el SP... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10820




Dale pepón... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## carvil (1 Mar 2011)

Buenos dias 


Soporte en el E-Mini 1327 resistencia 1338

Crudo WTI en 98$ esto podría suponer un problema en el futuro corto plazo. Si deciden tirarlo esto podría afectar al resto de las commodities.


Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2011)

ha pasado algo para andar tan tristones?


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Estos leoncios adelantaron el trabajo del primer día de mes a ayer lunes 28 y hoy empieza la pauta esa de la que habla Cárpatos, según la cual entre el 2 y el 12/13 de marzo hay guano casi asegurado.
La pauta en los últimos 10 años creo recordar solo ha fallado 2 años (lo malo es que son justo los dos últimos).


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Estos leoncios adelantaron el trabajo del primer día de mes a ayer lunes 28 y hoy empieza la pauta esa de la que habla Cárpatos, según la cual entre el 2 y el 12/13 de marzo hay guano casi asegurado.
> La pauta en los últimos 10 años creo recordar solo ha fallado 2 años (lo malo es que son justo los dos últimos).



Pues yo creo que el guano lo tendremos a partir de mitad de mes, se rumorea que la FED podría cancelar el Q.E. o hacer un cambio de planes.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2011)

Vaya, siempre llego tarde...

Pero, ¿en serio han baneado a alguien por hacer la pole? A mi siempre me ha parecido una chorrada, pero de ahí a banear...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



largos cerrados a 10855




+ 35 pipos y a otra cosa mariposa... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el guano lo tendremos a partir de mitad de mes, se rumorea que la FED podría cancelar el Q.E. o hacer un cambio de planes.



Subir tipos lo descartaron, ¿no?

Por cierto, hoy habla el barbas a las 16:00h


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2011)

Buenas,

Todo apunta a que estas sesiones son un regalo de los leoncios a Zuloman para que desarrolle su trading testicular sin presiones, pues la verdad es que no nos dejan demasiadas pistas para saber en qué sentido irá el siguiente tramo con recorrido. Por el momento parece que el IBEX ha logrado reestructurarse al alza mediante un canal alcista. Si quiere seguir subiendo los 10.720 no debería ni tocarlos ya, otra cosa llevaría probablemente a la búsqueda del cierre del gap del día 25 y tal vez de vuelta a mínimos, por lo que este nivel se presenta como un stop válido para las posiciones largas de corto plazo:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Aparecen Ibex (c) 10760-10622
FLS:10.868

Me traigo los niveles que di ayer a esta página.

Primeros minutos de negociación de sudores fríos.
Después el canal ha funcionado perfectamente.

Seguimos....


----------



## Malus (1 Mar 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> PM 40% NO VA MAx  :8::baba:



La madre que me pario, yo las solte el viernes. Las habia pillado de segundas y las solte en 2,33 :´(

Por cierto DP, estoy dentro de CYCC y me estan temblando las piernas. No se si salirme por patas, o meterle otro cargador. Tu como lo ves?
Para mi que estan acumulando no?


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Estamos fuera, no me gusta nada lo que estoy viendo.

En este momento hay alguien que está siendo desplumado de manera vil.

Entrada en nivel relevante, sin detectar que había muchas ventas encubiertas..ahora mismo aguanta estoicamente y trata de colocar papel. Como lo haga visita al suelo del canal.

"Bernanke: Inflation under control, but sustained rise in oil prices could threaten economic growth."


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

Esto es lo que pasa por aguantar subidas con gacelillas


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por aguantar subidas con gacelillas



Un amiguete me decia

"Manolete, si no sabes torear para que te metes"::

Se lo han fulminado...lo siento por él


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Guano time especulatas !!!! 
Venga, vamos abajo que he apostado por la pauta estacional de marzo.




Spoiler



Corto 10810




ja ja mientras ecribía tocó 10750 y fuera, 60 pipos en 10 minutos. :Baile:


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

ya que estamos... el Sp se podía irse a cerrar el GAP en 1319 ¿no?


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por aguantar subidas con gacelillas



Un amiguete me decia

"Manolete, si no sabes torear para que te metes"::

Se lo han fulminado...lo siento por él

Ojito señores: No está entrando dinero en el suelo del canal...:8:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

El Sr. del SP de ayer, mire donde ha rebotado. Atacarán de nuevo y si cortan el grifo a correr.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

lo estoy viendo, lo estoy viendo... =^_^=


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

ya estoy aquí... 


y yo que cerré los cortos... hay que joderse... :ouch:


Saludos )


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2011)

tengo miedooooo::

el milenarismo y tal


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

muahahahahahahah...quiero más.... ) ) ) )


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

Despúes del flash crack de Mayo esto son mariconadas

pero bueno quien no pueda decir que no se repita


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

Tiene que rebotar en algún momento... por diosssssss.... inocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


>


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Segundo intento para volver al canal principal..


¿Les echamos una mano o no?


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

je, si me pregunta a mí, déjelo caer...


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Segundo intento para volver al canal principal..
> 
> 
> ¿Les echamos una mano o no?



:no:



) ) ) ) )


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

El SP en 1322 y en negociación. En dos minutos se decide la jugada.

Miren las casualidades que tiene esto de la bolsa.

El SP donde dije ayer que entraba dinero
El Ibex rondando la base del canal.

Después de tanto esto no tiene tanto misterio.


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Aquí estamos por el guano :baba:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí estamos por el guano :baba:




Tranquilo que esto aún no se ha salido de madre...sigue controlado


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

Parece que Bernanke insinúa que se cierran las compuertas... que vuelven a gestionar tipos, en lugar de liquidez. Yo estoy corto desde 1323. En el ibex corto desde 844. 

Si el personal se cree de verdad que se acaban las POMOS y empiezan las subidas de tipos... el SP se parte por la mitad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Parece que Bernanke insinúa que se cierran las compuertas... que vuelven a gestionar tipos, en lugar de liquidez. Yo estoy corto desde 1323. En el ibex corto desde 844.
> 
> Si el personal se cree de verdad que se acaban las POMOS y empiezan las subidas de tipos... el SP se parte por la mitad.



Por fin se ha dado cuenta que se estaba partiendo el pecho con su POMO's medio Wall Street.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Es tentador, el SP ha rebotado con algo de convicción. Hay 40 puntos queriendo ser recogidos....ummmm


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2011)

A mí se me asusta fácil, y no me lo pienso, estoy fuera.


... y ahora acompaño la subida del ibex a por 10-15 p. más. 

re-edto: ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Puajjj !!!! Berni parece que ha acojonado un poquito la principio con lo de los precios del petroleo y lo que podría suponer para los crecimientos del PIB pero ahora debe estar ya matizando


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

La pregunta es si hay alguien dentro...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Mar 2011)

A ver si tiene huevos a romper el 10790.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es tentador, el SP ha rebotado con algo de convicción. Hay 40 puntos queriendo ser recogidos....ummmm










Si los ponen en bandeja hay que cogerlos. SP ajustado y a perseguirlos.


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2011)

Joer las NVAX ya van por 3,20$, menuda bajada de moral :'-(. vuelvo a ser pobre.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Joer las NVAX ya van por 3,20$, menuda bajada de moral :'-(. vuelvo a ser pobre.





es lo que hay... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Un regalo inesperado. De nuevo base del canal....

Vamos a hacer una pequeña entrada.

Probamos sus intenciones...


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

Los 10790 han hecho su trabajo y para abajo, pero esta vez no entré :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10765





Con dos cojones... 8:


ya estoy fuera...


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Especulación precoz ?


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

[/IMG]


M.M: Sr. B.L. me marco su objetivo...
M.M.: Sr. B.L. viene alguien por detrás?
B.L.: Si, pero creo que no quiere nada de nosotros.

Sr. Ejpeculador cuidado...

Edito, así queda mejor la viñeta.


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2011)

Han barrido que da gusto hasta el 10.709, pero de momento no hay continuidad en las caídas, bandazos intradía para saltar stops, aunque el deterioro a ultracorto es evidente y tal y como lo veo yo hay que estar fuera. El intradía yo se lo dejo al TT, a la niña y a los leoncios tipo MarketMaker.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2011)

Malus dijo:


> La madre que me pario, yo las solte el viernes. Las habia pillado de segundas y las solte en 2,33 :´(
> 
> Por cierto DP, estoy dentro de CYCC y me estan temblando las piernas. No se si salirme por patas, o meterle otro cargador. Tu como lo ves?
> Para mi que estan acumulando no?



CYCC, puede haber sorpresas con un partner... en este rango, es mejor aguantarlas, pero tu mismo, el dinero es :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Mar 2011)

Mañana más...




porque... soñar con los angelitos... no tiene precio... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Han barrido que da gusto hasta el 10.709, pero de momento no hay continuidad en las caídas, bandazos intradía para saltar stops, aunque el deterioro a ultracorto es evidente y tal y como lo veo yo hay que estar fuera. El intradía yo se lo dejo al TT, a la niña y a los leoncios tipo MarketMaker.



Puede usted mirar si pasa alguna raya importante por el 10.62x?


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

> Con dos cojones...
> 
> 
> ya estoy fuera...
> ...



Hombre!!! Un ja ja o un ji ji que lo he _bordao _ 

Pd. Rebote fail ?

Pd2. Todos los índice cayendo a última hora y el chulIbex ni un paso atrás


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!!! Un ja ja o un ji ji que lo he _bordao _
> 
> Pd. Rebote fail ?
> 
> Pd2. Todos los índice cayendo a última hora y el chulIbex ni un paso atrás



Te doy un thanks...

Y tan fail. 25% perdido de la entrada anterior, pero había que probar. Es parte del juego.

Ahora sabemos algo más....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Mar 2011)

Pongo un análisis por tamaño de paquetes de la sesión de hoy del Ibex, a ver si coincide con el análisis diario de Mulder:


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El intradía yo se lo dejo al TT, a la niña y a los leoncios tipo MarketMaker.



Sobre las 16:00 sonó la campana del "Amparen ... s'acabó!" para la AI... dejemos el asunto, pues, únicamente en manos del TT y de MarketMaker.

pd: algún día me tengo que decidir a buscar el sonido de las super tacañonas del 1,2,3.... y ponerlo en .wav para señalar el cierre de día. Por hacer el tema algo más castizo.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

Que bonito el cierre....

Los últimos minutos para analizar.
Metemos dinero para ver que están haciendo. Se te meten en el canal aguantando por si hay mas entradas (algunos habrán picado). Y zas...al tiburón acechando se le ha visto demasiado cerca.

Cierre en base del canal y todos tan felices.

Muy buena jornada, pese a un inicio donde el esfínter se dilataba por momentos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día subiendo algo fuerte pero a los 15 minutos han puesto las cartas sobre la mesa y se han puesto a vender con fuerza, han empezado 'administrando' unos 793 contratos y el resto del día ha sido vendedor, aunque la sesión ha estado bastante inactiva de todas formas, han pasado muchas horas en las que no han metido ni una sola orden.

La batalla de subasta ha terminado con compras, incluso algo fuertes.

En resumen, día de fastidiar a las gacelas aprovechando que era el primer día del mes, han ido a fastidiar al personal descaradamente y con premeditación así que el día tampoco es determinante de lo que harán en el futuro. Parece que para mañana esperan gap al alza.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sobre las 16:00 sonó la campana del "Amparen ... s'acabó!" para la AI... dejemos el asunto, pues, únicamente en manos del TT y de MarketMaker.
> 
> pd: algún día me tengo que decidir a buscar el sonido de las super tacañonas del 1,2,3.... y ponerlo en .wav para señalar el cierre de día. Por hacer el tema algo más castizo.



Vale, pero de foto pónganos a las secretarias :baba:


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Vale, pero de foto pónganos a las secretarias :baba:



Ah, mangurrián


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2011)

“USA Inc”: Analizando a EEUU como si fuese una empresa - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

es interesante, no solo los PIGS estan con pufos, al otro lado tambien los hay..... y bien gordos


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> “USA Inc”: Analizando a EEUU como si fuese una empresa - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com
> 
> es interesante, no solo los PIGS estan con pufos, al otro lado tambien los hay..... y bien gordos




Una lástima que nuestros "pufos" no estén respaldados por portaaviones, Minutemen-III y sumergibles nucleares clase Seawolf.

Si no fuera por "eso", casi casi me creía que estábamos igual de mal y todo :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Una lástima que nuestros "pufos" no estén respaldados por portaaviones, Minutemen-III y sumergibles nucleares clase Seawolf.
> 
> Si no fuera por "eso", casi casi me creía que estábamos igual de mal y todo :XX:



pues a de saber q nosotros desde la reconquista de perejil somos una potencia militar (modo patriota off)

si. Ademas alli cada vez parece mas q hay dolares de jueguete en vez de una moneda seria pero bueno a castilla toda europa le hacia caso aunq hiciera trampas con la pureza de las monedas pq no era bueno tener a los tercios en contra... Parece q ya todo esta inventado


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

El sp sigue bajando. Lo están dejando niquelado


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

Cagüentodo... guano time y yo con estos pelos... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (1 Mar 2011)

Semejante guanazo que se estan pegando en usa, me conecto ahora y veo el dow bajando mas de 170 puntos...::


----------



## scalibu (1 Mar 2011)

Por esto.

Bernanke asusta a las bolsas ante su alarma por un crudo `disparado´. Noticias en Invertia


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Puede usted mirar si pasa alguna raya importante por el 10.62x?



Perdona, no he podido responder antes, hoy he estado muy liado. En el entorno de los 10.600 tenemos un señor soporte:







La última vez se perforó, pero con mucha recogida, ya dije en su momento que no era una ruptura válida. Si se vuelve a acercar, ya veremos cómo llega el precio. Ahora lo que hay encima de la mesa es esto:







Cuando hoy hablaba de deterioro evidente a muy corto plazo me refería a lo que se ve en el gráfico. Es obvio que no pinta nada bien para los largos.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos fuera, no me gusta nada lo que estoy viendo.
> 
> En este momento hay alguien que está siendo desplumado de manera vil.
> 
> ...




Esto lo puse a las cuatro de la tarde, y venía de un rato atrás en la red interna. 
De ahí que al cierre de Europa dejara todo cerradito. Como dije las intenciones las habían dejado claras en mi última entrada.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

Mañana tracatrá... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

Los americanos cerrando a lo grande... ::




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2011)

De cabeza a los 1300 en el sp. Los europeos aún les queda bofetón


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Estos leoncios adelantaron el trabajo del primer día de mes a ayer lunes 28 y hoy empieza la pauta esa de la que habla Cárpatos, según la cual entre el 2 y el 12/13 de marzo hay guano casi asegurado.
> La pauta en los últimos 10 años creo recordar solo ha fallado 2 años (lo malo es que son justo los dos últimos).



Me autocito para ponerme la medallita. 8:

Por cierto, espero que me crean porque no lo postee en su mmento, me quedé corto con mínima carga al cierre del Ibex en 10755 : 

Lástima que fuera con tan poca carga :´(


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2011)

El soporte esta en 9200 y no hay mas, tocara bajar ahi y luego si eso ya subira.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Me autocito para ponerme la medallita. 8:
> 
> Por cierto, espero que me crean porque no lo postee en su mmento, me quedé corto con mínima carga al cierre del Ibex en 10755 :
> 
> Lástima que fuera con tan poca carga :´(





eres un cagón... 8:



los cortos se meten con todo lo gordo... :abajo:












y los largos con la puntita...


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> eres un cagón... 8:
> 
> los cortos se meten con todo lo gordo... :abajo:
> 
> y los largos con la puntita...



Me han hecho cogerle miedo al negro empalador, así que voy _piano piano_


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2011)

Mañana romperemos soportes del tirón... lo huelo... :baba:


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana romperemos soportes del tirón... lo huelo... :baba:



Es posible que mañana rompamos algún soporte, pero lo harán en plan atrapa gacelas, todo el que se ponga corto en ese momento va a ser carnaza de leoncios.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2011)

Corto había que ponerse ayer... no mañana... 8:


----------



## ako (2 Mar 2011)

Acabo de ver los futuros del ibex, mañana abrimos con -1,5%.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

Hora de dormir.
Segundo intento de recortes en el SP.

Objetivos, después de perder los 1322, la siguiente parada en 1294.
Si se cumple "la hoja de ruta", retroceso hasta los 1258-1247.

El Ibex no está mal situado, para aguantar los 10.000 en este recorte, si se produce.

De momento, intra puro y duro.

Buena Suerte

P.D. Si se cumple este objetivo, vuelvo a casa, misión cumplida y nuevas experiencias. Si no, a final de trimestre lo mismo, pero con menos comisiones en el bolsillo.

Nivel importante Ibex para mañana: 10.656


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

Segun veo en igmarket no ha sido mala idea aguantar corto de ayer para hoy 

Tranquilos eh, que esto de los 10200 no pasa :: .


Para autocitarme tendria que buscar en el hilo enterior, pero decia que antes de romper esos oncemiles como Dios manda, antes deberiamos tocar en este orden los 10500-10400 ( cuasi tocados hace unos dias ) y posteriormente los 10200-10300 ( ¿ sera esta semana ? ) .

Ayer a pesar de no estar mucho rato delante de la pantalla he visto algo que me ha encantado......y que deberia maravillar a todo aquel que este corto...... SI, SI , la palabra magica es VOLATILIDAD 

Zapatero viajando como representante comercial y dentro de nada sale Pepiño, ejpañoles por el mundo que solo puede tener como resultado guano del bueno.

Los calculos estaban hechos sin tener en cuenta estos eventos, asi que no se confien eh, si esta compañia de teatro humoristica sale en tropel por el mundo no hay que descartar la perdida de los 10.000 y si la gira dura lo suficiente los 3000 Tonuelisticos estan garantizados :XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nivel importante Ibex para mañana: 10.656




Ese nivel me lo fumo en la apertura... )


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Ese nivel me lo fumo en la apertura... )



No se como le discute Vd. al jefe...ahí los tiene como garrapatas agarrados


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se como le discute Vd. al jefe...ahí los tiene como garrapatas agarrados



yo no solo lo discuto sino que he cerrado los cortos y he hecho caja en 10625 .....y no se si me he precipitado 

Todo sera meterle mas arriba ::


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

Vaya, en el nivel que dije....que casualidad.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2011)

Hoygan, ¿qué han hecho? 

El hostión se ha oído hasta en Tombuctu...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, *¿qué han hecho? *
> 
> El hostión se ha oído hasta en Tombuctu...




Yo pillar la suma de las plusvas de ayer y hoy y ponerme largo ::


Como pequeña prueba sumele 5 contratos cortos del tito botas que reportaron sus plusvas ( buenas en % no tanto en money ) ::


ahora esperando a ver si con eso de la volatilidad le puede meter mas arriba a ambos, ademas de sumar pipos de mis largos en el ibex :no:


----------



## atman (2 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> yo no solo lo discuto sino que he cerrado los cortos y he hecho caja en 10625 .....y no se si me he precipitado
> 
> Todo sera meterle mas arriba ::



Coño, zulo, hasta yo hubiera aguantado hoy un poco más...

Hoy tenía visita al galeno y me he perdido media fiesta... así que a ver si ahora recupero, que seguro que me sacan ventaja. Los niveles que da Fran me parecen MUY interesantes. Los del SP me los barruntaba, pero no lo tenía del todo claro. Ahora es cosa de pillar el "tempo" para que no me pisen los callos.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2011)

Buernos días
Toi de vacaciones

Esperando para entrar más arriba en rojo


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2011)

Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10626 con SL


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Coño, zulo, hasta yo hubiera aguantado hoy un poco más...
> 
> Hoy tenía visita al galeno y me he perdido media fiesta... así que a ver si ahora recupero, que seguro que me sacan ventaja. Los niveles que da Fran me parecen MUY interesantes. Los del SP me los barruntaba, pero no lo tenía del todo claro. Ahora es cosa de pillar el "tempo" para que no me pisen los callos.



Tenga en cuenta que entre antesdeayer muy arriba y la ambicion pierde al gato 

Eso ya esta en el coleto y ahora a otra cosa mariposa, que ya tengo miniplusvas en mis largos, mas un par de pipadas de a 30 pipotones ::

Me encantaria saber el techo por arriba para cerrar largos y abrir cortos y dejar de pipear.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Mar 2011)

yo creo que el ibex hoy cierra en verde.... es que he pillado un etf Inverso.....


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2011)

Ha pasado algo con la subasta?
aiam a juiner!!:XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Mar 2011)

Sr. pollastre, podria darnos sus PROYECCIONES del DAX para hoy?  

se lo pido de rodillas si es necesario


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

otra pipada y abiertos largos mas abajo 

me jincho a plusvas hoygan ::

Y estoy esperando al tito botas por arriba y por abajo :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

Market, tiene usted niveles para hoy en el ibex ??? es que ya me he cansado de pipear y me quiero quedar quietecito......y a ser osible me gustaria quedarme largo para mañana que espero rebote hoyga .


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Mar 2011)

holaaaaa.......


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> holaaaaa.......



Está todo el mundo pendiente de realizar plusvalias y por eso no postea nadie.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Mar 2011)

como? porque esto no se mueveeeee


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como? porque esto no se mueveeeee



pipeando que es gerundio hoyga, tiene usted facilisimo pillar a paladas de 30 en 30 pipos ........ y todo suma 

Llevo casi tantas pluvas de pipeos como de recogida de beneficios en mis cortos de 2 dias ::

Mire el grafico del ibex y vera que hasta un chimpance puede pipear como diria maese pollastre :no:


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2011)

Estoy esperando el momento para darle al ibex el beso de la muerte...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (2 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy esperando el momento para darle al ibex el beso de la muerte...



10730??? o lo ves más arriba


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos !!!

Esta mañana cerré en 10600 el corto abierto ayer en 10755 :Baile: lástima de la poca carga que llevaba. Ahora tal como se está poniendo esto me está tentando repetir la jugada. 

Edit. Esta mañana en el curro todos me decían que donde coño iba con esa cara de felicidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Mar 2011)

A ver si aparece market para contarnos cuantos millones de contratos acaba de soltar.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (2 Mar 2011)

ese 10670 esta bien agarrado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Mar 2011)

Cachis, había entrado por la mañana bastante bien en 10590 pero me acojoné, tenía que haber aguantado y jugarme las plusvalías quedándome abierto para mañana.

De todas formas, pese a la bajada de ayer del SP, al cierre las gacelas no se habían movido, si las gacelas aguantan lo suelen tirar de forma inmisericorde.

Así que sin colchón abundante de dinero del casino no me quedo largo al cierre ni loco.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2011)

Hoy me han salido varias operaciones muy gordas en el volumen que son claramente erróneas, así que no podré dar el saldo diario aunque si podré comentar como ha ido la sesión.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibes no se como ha sido pero el saldo ha salido negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo con algo de fuerza y se han pasado así hasta el mediodía, con muchas compras aisladas entre medio, algunas de ellas grandes. A partir de las 12 han dejado de estar activos y han dejado de meter órdenes, algunas pequeñas pero muy pocas a partir de ese momento.

La batalla de la subasta se ha saldado con más ventas.

En resumen, no parece que estén por la labor de subirlo, aunque llevan unos días vendiendo al principio de la mañana y luego lo dejan estar, las tardes pasan en piloto automático sin pena ni gloria, parece que mañana esperan gap a la baja.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

DJ y SP han perdido posiciones desde el cierre de Europa.

Ahora solo queda esperar. Algunos valientes aún aguantan.

Me recuerda a esos cómics que empezaban:

"En una aldea gala...."


http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/02/news/economy/bernanke_house_testimony/


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

"Just like the Beatles sang you can't buy me love, you can't buy an economic recovery," said Rep. Quico Canseco, R-Texas.


Esta frase me ha gustado.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2011)

A las 20:00h toca ración de barbas


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2011)

Nos quieren fastidiar el pipeo diario:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/211319-merkel-apuesta-por-un-nuevo-impuesto-europeo-las-transacciones-financieras.html


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Sr. pollastre, podria darnos sus PROYECCIONES del DAX para hoy?
> 
> se lo pido de rodillas si es necesario




Ainnnsssss, a buenas horas mangas green.... acabo de sentarme delante del PE-CÉ y he leído su mensaje proyeccionil :cook:

Como no quiera unas proyecciones para ver a quién van a expulsar de Gran Hermano esta semana, no sé si a estas horas puedo serle ya de mucha ayuda ::::

pd: el truhán y gambitero de MarketMaker, suelta menos proyecciones que un gato de escayola, ¿eh? Si es que estos _noveâu richê_ con tecnología prestada... :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aparecen *Ibex (c) 10760-10622*
> FLS:10.868
> 
> Me traigo los niveles que di ayer a esta página.
> ...



Oiga usted, desde hace dos días que dije que nos íbamos a 10600 pelaos, ayer le pregunté al Sr. Claca que si no pasaba ninguna raya por el 1062x, después de leer que no había más caidas....y encima el jefe dijo ayer por la tarde un nivel importante del IBEX 35.
Alguno lo ha usado hoy para sacar dinerillo.

Creo que si hago esto recibiré menos críticas.

TENGAN TENGAN


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Oiga usted, desde hace dos días que dije que nos íbamos a 10600 pelaos, ayer le pregunté al Sr. Claca que si no pasaba ninguna raya por el 1062x, después de leer que no había más caidas....y encima el jefe dijo ayer por la tarde un nivel importante del IBEX 35.
> *Alguno lo ha usado hoy para sacar dinerillo.*
> 
> Creo que si hago esto recibiré menos críticas.
> ...



Doy fe leoncio, cerre mis cortos en los niveles de Fran ( un poco mas arriba ) y me pase el dia pipeando entre el 20 y el 60 con bastante exito.

Al final me he quedado corto para mañana con minicolchon gapero 

A ver si mañana se estira y me aclara si ve esos 10500........10300.......10200 que llevo esperando como agua de Mayo y plusvas cuantiosas ::


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Oiga usted, desde hace dos días que dije que nos íbamos a 10600 pelaos, ayer le pregunté al Sr. Claca que si no pasaba ninguna raya por el 1062x, después de leer que no había más caidas....y encima el jefe dijo ayer por la tarde un nivel importante del IBEX 35.
> Alguno lo ha usado hoy para sacar dinerillo.
> 
> Creo que si hago esto recibiré menos críticas.
> ...






Ya me ha vuelto a quitar la cartera el chaval.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ainnnsssss, a buenas horas mangas green.... acabo de sentarme delante del PE-CÉ y he leído su mensaje proyeccionil :cook:
> 
> Como no quiera unas proyecciones para ver a quién van a expulsar de Gran Hermano esta semana, no sé si a estas horas puedo serle ya de mucha ayuda ::::
> 
> pd: el truhán y gambitero de MarketMaker, suelta menos proyecciones que un gato de escayola, ¿eh? Si es que estos _noveâu richê_ con tecnología prestada... :XX:



no pasa nada, pero q sepa q tengo las rodillas destrozadas ::

por cierto, en lo de Gran Hermano serian PROYECCIONES o PREDICCIONES? me las daria con la niña o tiene una bolita de cristal donde descarga los datos de sms y llamadas? :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Doy fe leoncio, cerre mis cortos en los niveles de Fran ( un poco mas arriba ) y me pase el dia pipeando entre el 20 y el 60 con bastante exito.
> 
> Al final me he quedado corto para mañana con minicolchon gapero
> 
> A ver si mañana se estira y me aclara si ve esos 10500........10300.......10200 que llevo esperando como agua de Mayo y plusvas cuantiosas ::



De momento solo veo 10514 por abajo, pero ya sabe esto es día a día.ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento solo veo 10514 por abajo, pero ya sabe esto es día a día.ienso:



Espere que cerremos y el after, aunque de momento lo veo.

Me voy que hay movimientos


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Mar 2011)

Reunion pastores, oveja muerta.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Reunion pastores, oveja muerta.



Pero no te habían traído "carbón" para reyes????:


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pero no te habían traído "carbón" para reyes????:



Si, pero hoy cierre-apertura, vamos, una pesadez. Y me he acordado de esto.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Mar 2011)

Ok, madrugada pues. Ya sabes, esto es así, "el mercado no duerme"

msn o BB?
Los tengo abiertos...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2011)

mmmm!

Tengo la sensación de que esto se está llenado de leoncios...


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2011)

Cordobesa, Fran, Market, Pollastre ... seguro que algo quieren de nosotros, deben andar algo perdidos y vienen a beber de las fuentes puras donde se reunen las gacelas


----------



## debianita (2 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> mmmm!
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que esto se está llenado de leoncios...



Pues a mi no me despluman, me he pasado al COMEX :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Reunion pastores, oveja muerta.





Cordobesa dijo:


> Si, pero hoy cierre-apertura, vamos, una pesadez. Y me he acordado de esto.



Cordobesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que alegria verla por aqui estando yo corto y esperando guano  , bueno vale, y que le echaba de menos .

Espero que se quede con nsotros hasta que cierre mis cortos definitivamente, avise de sus niveles eh , e ilustre a estas intrepidas gacelas en el tortuoso camino hacia las praderas de plusva.

Pollastre, no sea miserable y paguele la fanta a su niña  , no hay derecho a que nos deje sin sus proyecciones por una miseria, encima dice que no acepta que se lo paguemos nosotros por que se veria obligado a dar proyecciones todos los dias......no he visto esa clausula en el articulado del contrato ::


----------



## Fran200 (2 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Cordobesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que alegria verla por aqui estando yo corto y esperando guano  , bueno vale, y que le echaba de menos .
> 
> Espero que se quede con nsotros hasta que cierre mis cortos definitivamente, avise de sus niveles eh , e ilustre a estas intrepidas gacelas en el tortuoso camino hacia las praderas de plusva.
> 
> Pollastre, no sea miserable y paguele la fanta a su niña  , no hay derecho a que nos deje sin sus proyecciones por una miseria, encima dice que no acepta que se lo paguemos nosotros por que se veria obligado a dar proyecciones todos los dias......no he visto esa clausula en el articulado del contrato ::









:::::::::::::::XX:


El Capitán ha oído hablar de leonas y la imagen que le ha venido es esta.









No se acerque al mercado amarillo que me lo deja hecho unos zorros de un zarpazo.

Vaya cierre más malo (para mi) del mercado USA. Ni con TNT lo echan abajo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cordobesa, Fran, Market, Pollastre ... seguro que algo quieren de nosotros, deben andar algo perdidos y vienen a beber de las fuentes puras donde se reunen las gacelas



Muchas lunas y muchos gigabytes han pasado delante de mis ojos... pero nunca creí que llegaría tan infausto día como hoy, en el que atónito contemplo como se me empaqueta en el mismo grupo que a los presuntos leoncios leones y tristones.

¿Qué quieren de nosotros los sucios gacel... hobbits, mi tesoro? Duele... duele, tesssoro....::



zuloman dijo:


> Cordobesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que alegria verla por aqui



Pero mire que puede llegar Ud. a ser pelota :XX:



zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, no sea miserable y paguele la fanta a su niña  , no hay derecho a que nos deje sin sus proyecciones por una miseria, encima dice que no acepta que se lo paguemos nosotros por que se veria obligado a dar proyecciones todos los dias......no he visto esa clausula en el articulado del contrato ::



Pero mire que puede llegar Ud. a ser chicharrero :XX:


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Pues a mi no me despluman, me he pasado al COMEX :XX:




Pues los bichos que pululan por ahí son más peligrosos que la fauna autóctona de Pandora en la película de Avatar... hágase con un buen agente de HFT, lo va a necesitar :fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2011)

Aprovecho que hoy han pasado todos los susodichos para agradecer los sucesivos depósitos realizados en mi cuenta. No puedo menos que manifestar mi agradecimiento por las ayudas dadas.

Pocas, pero efectivas.


----------



## Victor29 (3 Mar 2011)




----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2011)

suerte.........


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Mar 2011)

como se espera el dia??????


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2011)

Creo que este año va a funcionar la pauta estacional de los primeros dias de marzo, así que guano. Lo único que puede impedir el recorte es que salga el cuerpo sin vida de Gadafi en Al jazeera y que el petroleo dé un respiro a todos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como se espera el dia??????



Pues yo he cerrado los cortos de ayer con + 30 y me he puesto largo en 625 con mucho miedo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

quien nos da suelos y techos ??? Pyn, usted mismo, animese.

Parece que el resto de ejpertos no quieren dar informacion hoy......o no tienen ni idea


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo he cerrado los cortos de ayer con + 30 y me he puesto largo en 625 con mucho miedo



.
zulo ya habrás visto el "canal de pipeo" que lleva funcionando desde las 09:30 entre 625 y 645, ha dado ya para cinco ops de 20 (hablo del miniIbex only03)

Ahora será decirlo y romperse, claro ... yo ya he cerrado por hoy


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> quien nos da suelos y techos ??? Pyn, usted mismo, animese.
> 
> Parece que el resto de ejpertos no quieren dar informacion hoy......o no tienen ni idea



Le mata el ansia. Le estoy dando la vuelta a la cinta del spectrum para cargar todo el programa xDDD. Pero hombre de dios no haga caso de nada que yo le diga. Ni yo mismo hago caso.


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2011)

Pero bueno, según esto 10535 sería el mínimo y 10688.4 el cierre. Como ve, nada relevante.

Si rompemos lo 10694, nada de lo dicho anteriormente tiene sentido, como ve mi sistema es más inestable que usted frente a la pantalla de renta4.


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2011)

a ver... a quien se le ha caído un empaste... joer, que no gana uno para sustos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

No se preocupe Pyn que yo hago tambien mis calculos, pero soy muy nenaza y necesito que me los confirmen 


A mi me da un poco mas arriba el techo, pero bueno, 50 pipos de nada::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

coño PYN , !! que casualidad !!! sumamos 50 pipos a su maximo y mire donde estamos 

Cerrados largos con jugosas plusvas y abiertos cortos


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

Asi de repente, esto es la puta hostia. Que ha pasado para que pege esa subida en cero coma?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Asi de repente, esto es la puta hostia. Que ha pasado para que pege esa subida en cero coma?



que habia que tocar techo 

para que yo tuviera mis plusvas ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Pero bueno, según esto 10535 sería el mínimo y 10688.4 el cierre. Como ve, nada relevante.
> 
> *Si rompemos lo 10694, nada de lo dicho anteriormente tiene sentido*, como ve mi sistema es más inestable que usted frente a la pantalla de renta4.



a ver sr PYN pase de nuevo la cinta a ver que le sale ahora ..... 

Y los ejpertos callados como putas hoygan ::

sospecho que le saldra el suelo en el entorno de los 555 o 575 ¿no?


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver sr PYN pase de nuevo la cinta a ver que le sale ahora .....
> 
> Y los ejpertos callados como putas hoygan ::
> 
> sospecho que le saldra el suelo en el entorno de los 555 o 575 ¿no?



Ayer repitieron la jugada de la semana pasada, controlando la caída por debajo de los 10.600. Parece que no lo quieren dejar caer, pero ahora mismo no se aprecia nada más, el lateral es lo que hay.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ayer repitieron la jugada de la semana pasada, controlando la caída por debajo de los 10.600. Parece que no lo quieren dejar caer, pero ahora mismo no se aprecia nada más, el lateral es lo que hay.



Claca, usted es un tio que sabe de esto ¿ no le suena esa subida brusca en decimas de segundo a una saltada de stops a los cortos ? ienso:


Y ....¿ para que querrian saltar los stops a los cortos ? ienso:


No estoy seguro claro esta...pero me da que quieren todo el pastel para ellos solitos ::


----------



## Victor29 (3 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ayer repitieron la jugada de la semana pasada, controlando la caída por debajo de los 10.600. Parece que no lo quieren dejar caer, pero ahora mismo no se aprecia nada más, el lateral es lo que hay.



Dile a ese que controla la caída que ponga aquí sus proyecciones.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

Volvemos a la carga. Cuando se tiran un pedo ahi fuera el ibex tiene un terremoto encima, ya sea parriba que pabajo.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

Alla vamos escopetados... se hizo el silencio.


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca, usted es un tio que sabe de esto ¿ no le suena esa subida brusca en decimas de segundo a una saltada de stops a los cortos ? ienso:
> 
> 
> Y ....¿ para que querrian saltar los stops a los cortos ? ienso:
> ...



Oiga, que yo de esto, como siempre digo, ni idea ¿eh? Aclarado algo tan básico, le reconozco que a mí estos bandazos intradía se me escapan por completo. Cuanto menor es el marco temporal utilizado, menos fiables resultan los movimientos. Por este motivo yo casi no miro el intradía.

Para mí lo importante ahora es qué hace el precio en el entorno de los 10.600, y ojo, que digo entorno, porque es una referencia que no debe tomarse al tick, sino en clave diaria. El gráfico del soporte actualizado:







Hará un par de días comenté que en los 10.720 debía situarse el stop de largos, porque tocarlos supondría probablemente estar tan débiles como para ir a cerrar el gap del día 25 y tal vez probar mínimos. Bueno, se tocaron, el gap se cerró y casi alcanzamos mínimos, pero el soporte aguantó perfectamente, que es lo interesante del caso. Nos gustará más o menos, pero es lo que hay: lateral hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, y no hace falta decir que los 10.600 eran el suelo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

vete pepon que ya he cerrado largos 

¿ algun dato que justifique la peponada ?

pues a mi el suelo me salia 25 pipos mas abajo y si se les iba la mano 45 , bueno por algo me quede largo aguantando......pero no me cuadra pasar los 10750 como ha hecho, raro, raro.


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> vete pepon que ya he cerrado largos
> 
> ¿ algun dato que justifique la peponada ?
> 
> pues a mi el suelo me salia 25 pipos mas abajo y si se les iba la mano 45 , bueno por algo me quede largo aguantando......pero no me cuadra pasar los 10750 como ha hecho, raro, raro.



Mire el suelo que se ha hecho en los 10.604, el techo en los 10.706, espere... que terminamos antes:







Doble suelo, con objetivo en los 10.807.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mire el suelo que se ha hecho en los 10.604, el techo en los 10.706, rotura en falso, espere... que terminamos antes:
> 
> [/B]QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mire el suelo que se ha hecho en los 10.604, el techo en los 10.706, rotura en falso, espere... que terminamos antes:
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> zuloman dijo:
> 
> 
> > Errr... no, no... mire el gráfico, en principio nos vamos al 10.807. Al poco se ha roto con contundencia, marcando un doble suelo. Editaré para no crear confusión.
> ...


----------



## tplink888 (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mire el suelo que se ha hecho en los 10.604, el techo en los 10.706, rotura en falso, espere... que terminamos antes:
> ...


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

El ibex tiene pinta de irse un poco más arriba... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

jur jur... si antes lo digo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

gracias Trinchete por las plusvas de mis cortos 

jejejejeejeje vaya dia llevo aguantando pipos en contra hasta que aparecen las plusvas ::

cierro esos cortos no sea que la ambicion.........


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2011)

Trichet admite una posible subida de tipos en la próxima reunión - 2874936 - elEconomista.es

Un antipepones radical


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2011)

San y BBVA en sus soportes místicos, como se tambaleen nos vamos al abismo.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Trichet admite una posible subida de tipos en la próxima reunión - 2874936 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Un antipepones radical



Si a esto le sumamos el dato de paro de USA, nos queda una tarde divertidisima.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> San y BBVA en sus soportes místicos, como se tambaleen nos vamos al abismo.



le llama abismo a su suelo ??? pero si ya lo dijo usted a primera hora de la mañana.

Lo unico que le fallaba era el techo, que por cierto, tambien me fallo a mi por 50 pipos con el consiguiente susto.


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2011)

Dita sea !!!! Vaya mañana más jugosa me he perdido; esta semana trabajo de mañanas y hasta esta hora no puedo ponerme :´(

Pd. Buenas tardes y tal, también a los leoncios que seguro nos espían desde el anonimato


----------



## carvil (3 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en el E-Mini 1316 resistencia zona de 1335



Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

A ver que esto se puede oir hasta a 10 años luz.

Los usanos tienen mucho que celebrar, trichi les hace la hola.

Edito: Bono aleman a 3,30% y el español sube de 5,33 a 5,38...:: parece que la subida de los gringos no tiene limite carajo.


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2011)

Corto en 10640

_*Pauta estacional rules !!!!!*_

Pd. A ver si deja de rebotar hoy en el 580


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

Me acabo de levantar de la siesta... ¿Qué habéis hecho?

Edito: Subidas de tipos en el horizonte, ok.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

Largo 10585...



)


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2011)

Fuera en 585 que empiezan a marranear. Otra ope positiva de 10 minutos de duración :Baile:

Pd. Zulo en cuanto le pille el tranquillo y haga más de una ope por día le pido el carnet de especialista en TT


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

Guano, guano.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento solo veo 10514 por abajo, pero ya sabe esto es día a día.ienso:



Et voilá:Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

Vaya puta mierda de día, se me corta la conexión, se me apaga el ordenador dos veces ¿¿??¿?¿ WTF WTF WTF WTF


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

TT en estado puro... ) ) ) )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Et voilá:Baile:



le voy a contar un secreto leoncio 


me he puesto largo en 10515 y en el san en 8.44 ::

Intente ajustar mas y si lo consigue digame que tambien se ha forrado a pipeos 


Y otra cosa, sigo sin descartar esos 10300 o 10200 pero no para hoy :no:

Bueno, ya me he cansado, me voy dejando sendas ordenes de cierre en la proyeccion prevista .....a ver si me encuentro las plusvas cuando vuelva o si me quedo para mañana, en cuyo caso tendre que vender mas caro .


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2011)

Rotos los soportes de los banquitos ¿qué tocaba?


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> le voy a contar un secreto leoncio
> 
> 
> me he puesto largo en 10515 y en el san en 8.44 ::
> ...



Usted que cree?


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

quien no se forra es porque no quiere... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

Tengo unas divergencias muy raras aquí me dice que 10635 es una posibilidad, aún remota. Pero otro indicador me dice que no hemos visto mínimos. Rarooo rarooo, como diría papuchi Iglesias.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes
Entré corto en 626 meto sP
LLevo todo el día en la otra máquina haciendo ñapas.
ME ESTOY INSTALANDO LINUX.La Mint Fluxbox.Lo sé:la fluxbox es de pobres y tal

Felicidades a los que tenemos el objetivo en el 480.A ver si se estiran
S2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

Os odio a todos.

Había empezado muy bien el día pero empecé a tener errores de todo tipo en el ordenador, me he cabreado porque los datos eran una puta mierda llenos de cortes y ya he perdido la concentración y no he sido capaz de operar.

Hoy era un día para ganar dinero en condiciones.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Os odio a todos.
> 
> Había empezado muy bien el día pero empecé a tener errores de todo tipo en el ordenador, me he cabreado porque los datos eran una puta mierda llenos de cortes y ya he perdido la concentración y no he sido capaz de operar.
> 
> Hoy era un día para ganar dinero en condiciones.









Ya te lo dije "No lo abandones, él nunca lo haría"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya te lo dije "No lo abandones, él nunca lo haría"



Joder, cabrito no hagas eso que hoy se me ha apagado dos veces el ordenador sin motivo aparente justo cuando estaba a segundos de abrir posiciones y llevo todo el día pensando que los de la CIA me han implantado un chip en el cerebro.

YO TENÍA UN CPC464. :8:

Fue mi primer ordenador, éste desde el que escribo ahora es el segundo.

ED: Todavía tengo el CPC, snif, snif..., ¿dónde estás infancia míaaaaaaa?


----------



## debianita (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya te lo dije "No lo abandones, él nunca lo haría"



Un Amstrad CPC :baba: yo tenia uno :´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Un Amstrad CPC :baba: yo tenia uno :´(



Manda ******** otro que usa sistemas propietarios. ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

Daley Thompson decathlon

Es que tengo hasta el juego, macho.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Daley Thompson decathlon
> 
> Es que tengo hasta el juego, macho.



Gran atleta y gran juego...:Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

Me voy a poner en plan ******* Beaver Street, en ese edificio de la foto hay un centro de empresas, a ver si de chiripa estás tú ahí en alguna y te podemos putear un poco.

Si te llama por teléfono Chiquito de la calzada o un gangoso tú tranquilo...


----------



## qpvlde (3 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Daley Thompson decathlon
> 
> Es que tengo hasta el juego, macho.



Yo también, sólo que ahora en lugar de con _Lucozade _ me sube la adrenalina con el guano


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me voy a poner en plan ******* Beaver Street, en ese edificio de la foto hay un centro de empresas, a ver si de chiripa estás tú ahí en alguna y te podemos putear un poco.
> 
> Si te llama por teléfono Chiquito de la calzada o un gangoso tú tranquilo...




Delmonico's Restaurant Steak House Grill New York City

Es para comer....


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya te lo dije "No lo abandones, él nunca lo haría"




Detalles como éste son los que me hacen aceptarle a Ud. como animal acuático de compañía...


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tengo unas divergencias muy raras aquí me dice que 10635 es una posibilidad, aún remota. Pero otro indicador me dice que no hemos visto mínimos. Rarooo rarooo, como diría papuchi Iglesias.



He confiado a Ud. el rebaño, y sólo les proporciona divergencias, posibilidades remotas, niveles tal-vez-sí-y-tal-vez-no, y de vez en cuando alguna gracieta renacentista propia de la época de los micros de 8-bits.

No sé si me habré equivocado al evaluar su solvencia como Gran Gacela Líder....

Estoy viendo que voy a tener que gastarme 300 _pavasos _en volver a contratar una anualidad de Level-II quotes para el Ibex35...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Delmonico's Restaurant Steak House Grill New York City
> 
> Es para comer....



Los hay con suerte, otros con "parrilla-asador casa manolón" vamos que chutamos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Los hay con suerte, otros con "parrilla-asador casa manolón" vamos que chutamos.



jajajajajaaa!! ******* que estoy con el loliphone en medio de una reunión y me descojono!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He confiado a Ud. el rebaño, y sólo les proporciona divergencias, posibilidades remotas, niveles tal-vez-sí-y-tal-vez-no, y de vez en cuando alguna gracieta renacentista propia de la época de los micros de 8-bits.
> 
> No sé si me habré equivocado al evaluar su solvencia como Gran Gacela Líder....
> 
> Estoy viendo que voy a tener que gastarme 300 _pavasos _*en volver a contratar una anualidad de Level-II quotes para el Ibex35*...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Si hoyga , que para PYN y para mi es demasiada responsabilidad 

Y usted leoncio deje de disimular, sabe perfectamente que antes de la subida toca bajar a lo que he dicho como minimo :: ........eso despuesde que cierre mis largos of course :no:


----------



## debianita (3 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He confiado a Ud. el rebaño, y sólo les proporciona divergencias, posibilidades remotas, niveles tal-vez-sí-y-tal-vez-no, y de vez en cuando alguna gracieta renacentista propia de la época de los micros de 8-bits.
> 
> No sé si me habré equivocado al evaluar su solvencia como Gran Gacela Líder....
> 
> Estoy viendo que voy a tener que gastarme 300 _pavasos _en volver a contratar una anualidad de Level-II quotes para el Ibex35...



Enviele la factura al Sr Zuloman :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He confiado a Ud. el rebaño, y sólo les proporciona divergencias, posibilidades remotas, niveles tal-vez-sí-y-tal-vez-no, y de vez en cuando alguna gracieta renacentista propia de la época de los micros de 8-bits.
> 
> No sé si me habré equivocado al evaluar su solvencia como Gran Gacela Líder....
> 
> Estoy viendo que voy a tener que gastarme 300 _pavasos _en volver a contratar una anualidad de Level-II quotes para el Ibex35...



Pásale la factura a Zuloman, 300$ es su presupuesto diario para comisiones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Mar 2011)

3,14159265


----------



## debianita (3 Mar 2011)

benditaliquidez dijo:


> 3,14159265



6.626068 × 10^-34


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He confiado a Ud. el rebaño, y sólo les proporciona divergencias, posibilidades remotas, niveles tal-vez-sí-y-tal-vez-no, y de vez en cuando alguna gracieta renacentista propia de la época de los micros de 8-bits.
> 
> No sé si me habré equivocado al evaluar su solvencia como Gran Gacela Líder....
> 
> Estoy viendo que voy a tener que gastarme 300 _pavasos _en volver a contratar una anualidad de Level-II quotes para el Ibex35...



Mire el mínimo, refrendado por 2 almas cándidas ayer. Y que ha proporcionado a su protegido unas jugosas plusvis.

Tengan las plusvis de mañana adelantadas.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2011)

Ya me cansa esto de poner el volumen de los leoncios al final de la jornada todos los días, creo que a partir de ahora solo lo pondré cuando la cosa esté muy agitada, hoy por ejemplo, o si alguien tiene mucho interés en que lo ponga.

Vamos al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día como poco movimiento de paquetes grandes pero bastante de pequeños. Han empezado el día comprando con fuerza y se han pasado toda la mañana comprando, poco antes de las 15 han empezado a vender, supongo que haciendo caso a lo que decía el tio Trichet pero no ha durado mucho, a las 16:40 han vuelto a comprar de nuevo para volver a vender 10 minutos antes del final.

En subasta han comprando finalmente, pero han empezado vendiendo luego comprando y finalmente vendiendo de nuevo.

Conclusión, han metido mucho más dinero comprando que vendiendo, así que la caida por las noticias de Trichet no se han tomado muy en serio, solo los pezqueñines (no digo gacelas, sino marketmakers y compañía ) se lo han tomado con dramatismo, el fondo del mercado sigue alcista. Para mañana también esperan gap al alza por lo que parece.


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2011)

Acabo de salir de la pseudo-reunión, todavía riéndome de lo de "casa Manolón, parrilla-asador" ::

Uds., qué quieren que les diga, lo cierto y verdad es que dan espectáculo.

El uno, con un steak house en plan pijo, donde para ponerte una puta hamburguesa primero te preguntan si operas con SSF o con opciones sobre futuros.

El otro, que si en Casa Manolón, tolón-tolón, las carnes están pasadas, o es por tu amor ese raro color :XX:

Impagable.


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> 6.626068 × 10^-34



uooo... longitud de Planck.

Coño, vámonos con la teoría-M....


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

Es impresionante lo de los yankis, han/estan engañando a medio mundo, van/estan causando el caos a todo el mundo y mirenlos de rositas, el SP viendo ya de cerca 1330, el dow ya ni se sabe donde y aqui el blanquito hablando de subir tipos y la hos...

En fin todo al milimetro lo llevan, exportando mierda al resto del mundo para salir impunes.

P.D: mañana mas.... y no se si mejor, pero mas seguro que si.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya me cansa esto de poner el volumen de los leoncios al final de la jornada todos los días, creo que a partir de ahora solo lo pondré cuando la cosa esté muy agitada, hoy por ejemplo, o si alguien tiene mucho interés en que lo ponga.




Mulder, te haces adulto ;-)


----------



## rafaxl (3 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> el SP viendo ya de cerca 1330



Superados.

Por cierto parara algun momento de subir el DOW por que vamos, 200 puntos en ese indice creo que no se ven muy amenudo.

Me imagino a bernie con la copa de cava metiendo billetes de dolar en el tanga de las señoritas.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder, te haces adulto ;-)



No te creas, es posible que dentro de poco ponga alguna sorpresilla por aquí


----------



## credulo (3 Mar 2011)

ienso:ienso:



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 3,14159265



:abajo::abajo:


4 / sqrt(phi)

:XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya me cansa esto de poner el volumen de los leoncios al final de la jornada todos los días, creo que a partir de ahora solo lo pondré cuando la cosa esté muy agitada, hoy por ejemplo, o si alguien tiene mucho interés en que lo ponga.
> 
> Vamos al lio.
> 
> ...



Mulder, personalmente te agradezco el currazo diario, pero no debes sentir que es una obligación informar del saldo leoncio. Modera el ritmo y postea con comodidad, como debe ser.

Sobre lo que comentas...







De momento no dejan que se aleje demasiado de esos 10.600 que considero claves y el RSI busca apoyo en la directriz que propició dos buenos rebotes anteriormente. Todavía podría caer un poco más siempre y cuando se ejecute con giro cerrando lejos de mínimos intradiarios, otra cosa ya sería bajista con ganas.

Ahí queda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No te creas, es posible que dentro de poco ponga alguna sorpresilla por aquí



Entonces pasaré más a menudo por aquí. Siempre es un placer leerle, Doctor.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

Ahora sólo queda aguantar los largos hasta los 11500 como poco... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## sintripulacion (3 Mar 2011)

Sin que sirva de precedente y vulnerando mis principios-creencias de inspiración tonuelísticas (Tonuel, ¡perdóneme! se lo ruego), voy largo:

Prometo que no volverá a ocurrir:no::´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire el mínimo, refrendado por 2 almas cándidas ayer. *Y que ha proporcionado a su protegido unas jugosas plusvis*.
> 
> Tengan las plusvis de mañana adelantadas.



Ya sabe que el que no tiene padrino no se casa 

No tengo inconveniente en dejarme adoptar tambien por usted, pero como el puesto de padrino esta pillado.......tendria que ser como hada madrina ::

Ya que estamos en eso......... ¿me adelantara el techo de mañana antes de la apertura ? mas que nada por que tengo largos y me hace ilusion saber anticipadamente cuanto me voy a abrochar.

Por cierto ¿ se han dado cuenta de que he comprado un zulito, bueno lo he señalizado y firmare la semana del 20 al 25, y sigo en bolsa ?

¿Conocen algun psicologo especialista en desprogramacion de mentes adictas y ludopatas ? pues no me lo presenten o acaba el desdichado pipeando como un loco a base de TT :XX::XX: ( zuloeforia mode on )

ah, Hoyha Pollastre, tiene usted pagado un chuleton en el asador Donostiarra, nada de pijadas yankees ni casas Manolos  

Y usted Market haga meritos que le puedo incluir en la papada gratuita si se porta como un leon bueno  

Ahora que lo pienso...........cuando lleguemos a los 3000 Tonuelisticos o a los 17.000 de especulador financiero deberiamos hacer una cena todos los del hilo, sera suficiente una aportacion del 0,000001 de nuestras plusvas para el evento inocho:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

le van a banear por gastarse las plusvas en un zulito... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> le van a banear por gastarse las plusvas en un zulito... 8:



De momento hay una amable señorita que vive en el estudio que compre hace un tiempo que se encarga del capitulo de pagos de las cuotas hipotecarias 

En este que he señalizado, ya esta alquilado......y adivine.... ¿ quien me va a pagar las cuotas hipotecarias ? ::

Comprar pagando uno mismo las hipotecas es de pobres 


Se trata de mi plan de jubilacion, tengo que tener pagados al menos 5 zulitos antes de jubilarme...tengo 46 años y ya voy un poco justo hoyga. No me apetece nada malvivir con una pension zapateril en caso de que cobre algo de jubilacion.

Con los hijos colocados, 5 zulitos y dos pensiones de jubilacion podre mantener mi ritmo de vida economico con una ventaja añadida TIEMPO, todo el tiempo del mundo para disfrutar.....y cuando la palme encima le hago un favor a mis hijos jejjejejje

ah, las plusvas de bolsa las invertire en el yate o velero para tirarme un año navegando para celebrar la jubilacion


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Mar 2011)

los pisos se compran a tocateja... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (4 Mar 2011)

Boas noites! parece que empezamos el dia pepones ya desde el primer minuto.

Parece que la pseudo subida de tipos relaja algo el precio del crudo, imagino que sea por eso. Como veis el euro/dolar a corto plazo??

A dormir bien, el que pueda.


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> tengo que tener pagados al menos 5 zulitos antes de jubilarme...tengo 46 años y ya voy un poco justo hoyga.




46 añazos, colega de la vega.

"un poco justo" no, hoyga... lo que va es "canica" (porque está cerca del agujero :XX: )


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2011)

Vamos!!! Donde están esas gacelillas que más parecen marmotas. Venga, niveles, canales, techos, suelos, TT ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 46 añazos, colega de la vega.
> 
> "un poco justo" no, hoyga... lo que va es "canica" (porque está cerca del agujero :XX: )



Hoyga que no he estado durmiendo estos 46 añazos eh, le aseguro que he vivido la vida bastante, he viajau muxxooo, he creado una familia con 4 hijos y no me he privado de probar las cosas buenas de la vida.

En el plano economico me he comprado y pagado mi casa, mi local y mi casa de verano, y tengo comprados esos 2 primeros zulos de mi jubilacion.....ademas de ser bastante maniroto conmigo mismo y con mi familia, la vida hay que disfrutarla !!! que coño!! ¿ de que sirve ser el mas rico del cementerio? eso si, uno debe ser previsor e intentar garantizarse el nivel de vida que tuvo desde que nacio hasta que se muere.

Y eso de que con 46 añazos estoy cerca del hoyo no lo diria usted si viera mis atributos genitales en funcionamiento.....y no solo a la hora de tradear. :XX::XX:



rosonero dijo:


> Vamos!!! Donde están esas gacelillas que más parecen marmotas. Venga, niveles, canales, techos, suelos, TT ...



Venga que ultimamente los ejpertos estan de un tacañazo que no veas...ahi va el TT :

De momento apostaria por subidas pero con mucho ojo y el dedo preparado para cerrar en segundos.

Si perdemos al cierre los 10500 nos vamos directos al archirepetido 10200 y de perder ese nivel...Tonuel se jinchara a emitir certificados de esos de - 5 % .

Asi que en principio rebote desde los 10500 pero atentisimos que si cae se va a liar parda.

Venga market, pollastre, Pyn , Mulder, ( estrene su sorpresita  ) y demas tenedores de plays y artilugios pongan sus techos, suelos y proyecciones de cierre.

Claca sus graficos y sus viñetas ( nos tiene abandonados y hacen falta unas risas xd )

Rafax sus maldiciones ( cambiese el avatar,no me atrevo a meterme con usted hoyga ) .

Y todo el resto del hilo aporten algo.


!!!! trabajen coño!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

cerrados largos de ayer en ibex y san y a esperar a ver que hacemos

y ya van dos veces 2 que me abrocho plusvas jejjeje

seguimos pipeando hasta que rompa por algun lado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

PYN suelte sus suelos y techos que como ayer los ejpertos se hacen caquita 

Ya se sabe que tienen mucho miedo a perder su reputacion ::


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

Los 17.000 están ahí fuera... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Los 17.000 están ahí fuera... 8:



Pues si, parece que rompemos parriba 

Y yo con todo lo gordo desde minimos ::

pillo que son muy golosos esos 40 pipotones jejjeje

a ver si pillo ahora con cortos o salta el stop


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

El Ibex anda hoy bastante débil frente a los demás índices, está claro que una subida de los tipos de interés nos va a fastidiar de lo lindo mientras a los demás les beneficia.

Cosas de ser un PIG...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

no sea agorero e antipatriota.... :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El Ibex anda hoy bastante débil frente a los demás índices, está claro que una subida de los tipos de interés nos va a fastidiar de lo lindo mientras a los demás les beneficia.
> 
> Cosas de ser un PIG...



me ha dado usted la señal para cerrar cortos con - 10 pipos ::

Ya sabe, por eso del sentimiento contrario 

bueno, me tengo que ir, dejo stops y ordenes de cierre y a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> me ha dado usted la señal para cerrar cortos con - 10 pipos ::
> 
> Ya sabe, por eso del sentimiento contrario
> 
> bueno, me tengo que ir, dejo stops y ordenes de cierre y a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta



¡El ansia te pierde zuloman! :baba:

Yo no digo que vayamos a bajar, solo que estamos débiles, además estamos en positivo de momento.


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2011)

Don Zulo, la reputación la tienen ganada y no la van a perder por una proyección mal ajustada en un momento como el actual. 

A pesar de todo ese apoyo, a mí ayer el gabacho ése (anda pal payo, mal rayo te parta...) me jo**ó al sacar la lengua a pasear en el momento más inoportuno. Estaba en ibex, dax y eurusd y me tumbaron a gusto en las tres...

Sí, Tonuel puede emitir el correspondiente certificado, un poquito más y puede emitirme dos.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

Las señales son claras... y ahí están para el que quiera verlas... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Mar 2011)

Ayer, cortes de Interdín, reinicios del ordenador, reinicios por la tarde, tenía 3 virus y un troyano, hasta las tantas arreglando el desastre...

Hoy, cortes de Internet de Telecable...

Por Dios, piedad Murphy, ten piedad de mí...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

Mama, tengo miedo

Trichet desencadena la mayor subida diaria del euribor desde 2008 - 2877289 - elEconomista.es

*ÚLTIMA HORA:El euribor diario repunta del 1,78% al 1,924%: la mayor subida desde 2008*


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mama, tengo miedo
> 
> Trichet desencadena la mayor subida diaria del euribor desde 2008 - 2877289 - elEconomista.es
> 
> *ÚLTIMA HORA:El euribor diario repunta del 1,78% al 1,924%: la mayor subida desde 2008*




Acabo de ver 3 pepitos quemandose a lo bonzo :8:


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2011)

Zulópata, hoy no hay niveles, las plusvalías de ayer no me permiten operar hoy y tengo el spectrum apagado. Así que hoy sólo queda que aplique el TT. Pero ademas, con lo de Trichet el euriboy y demás, hoy no es un día propicio para operar. Vamos a morir 3 veces de aquí al verano.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Zulópata, hoy no hay niveles, las plusvalías de ayer no me permiten operar hoy y tengo el spectrum apagado. Así que hoy sólo queda que aplique el TT. Pero ademas, con lo de Trichet el euriboy y demás, hoy no es un día propicio para operar. Vamos a morir 3 veces de aquí al verano.



el dia es ideal para el TT xd 


por cierto, aqui tienen un video explicativo del Trading Testicular, se trata de conceptos basicos que se deben manejar con agilidad para poder entender las instrucciones de un maestro en TT , escuchen con atencion por que cualquier matiz les puede llevar a errores lamentables :

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wFs3UAnAmYQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mama, tengo miedo
> 
> Trichet desencadena la mayor subida diaria del euribor desde 2008 - 2877289 - elEconomista.es
> 
> *ÚLTIMA HORA:El euribor diario repunta del 1,78% al 1,924%: la mayor subida desde 2008*



Lo ha puesto usted a huevo para el comentario :

" A mi no me afecta, yo me hipoteque antes de la subida " :XX::XX:

Volviendo al analisis del TT : ¿ Saben que pasaria si rompemos con fuerza ese 10630 que ya van varias veces que testeamos ? pues atentos que el agua del rio no pasa dos veces por el mismo sitio.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

da igual el euribor... recuerde que los pisitos se pagan solos... :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> da igual el euribor... recuerde que los pisitos se pagan solos... :XX:



si se es previsor no hay problema, uno no puede pensar que el euribor es algo fijo, al comprar uno parte de la base de que subira hasta un x % ( yo lo tengo calculado hasta un 5 % ) .......si supera ese umbral malo para mi, salvo que tarde lo suficiente como para que tenga amortizada una buena parte de la hipoteca y los intereses sean sobre la parte pendiente sensiblemente inferior a la inicial.

Hay muchas variables y lo correcto es ponerse en el peor de los casos, si aguantas eso, tranquilidad y alegria, sino no lo aguantas no te metas pepe.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

Los índices europeos siguen la fiesta del otro lado del charco como pueden, claro, como los usanos pueden celebrar la subida de tipos europea. 

Es como el amigo borracho de la disco a las 5:00h "Eh, tio, no te puedes ir, que la fiesta acaba de comenzaaaar..." (ruido de arcadas)

Como peguen un guanazo nos vamos a reir


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

Market ¿ a que estais esperando los leoncios? :

¿ a que rompa esos 10630 ? ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (4 Mar 2011)

Dato espectacular de empleo en USA, 192.000 puestos creados.

A ver por donde tira esto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> dato espectacular de empleo en usa, 192.000 puestos creados.
> 
> A ver por donde tira esto.



pues el ibex ha caidooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

Ahora mismo están con la escombrera


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

No quieren compañia en la subida y saltan stops largos 

que cabrones los leoncios....y ahora a los 10800 directos ::


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dato espectacular de empleo en USA, 192.000 puestos creados.
> 
> A ver por donde tira esto.



En el caso del IBEX, viendo como ha hecho techo intradía sobre los 10.612, si pierde los mínimos de ayer, muy probablemente veríamos un 10.450 sin demasiados problemas. Los datos, en fin, mejor ignorarlos.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

asustando gacelas no tienen precio...


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2011)

La pauta estacional es mi pastor, con ella nada me falta. 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En el caso del IBEX, viendo como ha hecho techo intradía sobre los 10.612, si pierde los mínimos de ayer, muy probablemente veríamos un 10.450 sin demasiados problemas. Los datos, en fin, mejor ignorarlos.



El rango 10450 - 10500 marca el fibo del 38,2% de la última subida del Chulibex. Es un rango crítico para ver la profundidad de la caida actual.

Aprovecho para saludar a toda la forería ya que últimamente posteo bastante poco (estoy petao a curro).


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No quieren compañia en la subida y saltan stops largos
> 
> que cabrones los leoncios....y ahora a los 10800 directos ::


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El rango 10450 - 10500 marca el fibo del 38,2% de la última subida del Chulibex. Es un rango crítico para ver la profundidad de la caida actual.
> 
> Aprovecho para saludar a toda la forería ya que últimamente posteo bastante poco (estoy petao a curro).



Ahí estamos, en mínimos y suelo del posible expansivo que colgaba ayer.


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahí estamos, en mínimos y suelo del posible expansivo que colgaba ayer.



Además está bajando con un canal en rango diario.

Cuidadín porque en cualquier momento lo vuelven a subir


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

que manera de reventar stops... 




Saludos :S


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2011)

A ver si así se entiende mejor:







Es la posibilidad que sigo ahora, pero al haber tan poca fuerza, está difícil confirmar los movimientos. Lo que está claro es que la pérdida del canal nos ha traido caídas y, en principio, todavía deberíamos ir un poco más abajo. Las directrices son susceptibles de sufrir ligeros cambios en el futuro, porque sin pisar no sabemos si el terreno es firme o no ;-)

La idea en general es esta. Lo único que me preocupa es que el techo intradía se haya realizado sobre los 10.610, que es un nivel de referencia, pero tampoco estamos experimentando caídas muy bruscas que nos indiquen guanazo sostenido. Hay que dejar tiempo para el desarrollo del escenario.


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2011)

Una cosilla más, las encuestas de sentimiento indicaban ya techo de mercado, y, bueno, los 11.000 se nos han atragantado de nuevo. Esto también hay que tenerlo en cuenta para contextualizar la situación en un marco temporal generoso.

Edito: Mi opinión, por si no queda claro con tanto mensaje confuso, en las próximas sesiones todavía queda caída, independientemente de pequeñas subidas, y no hay que buscar "EL" rebote, si viene, ya aparecerá, porque por ahora seguimos bajistas, sin que eso de momento signifique guanazo del 15.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> que manera de reventar stops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siguen todavían reventándolos, ya va el sp por los 1313


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes
Si están viendo este mensaje,es que he conseguido conectarme a internet con mi Linux Mint

Por cierto,el verde del escritorio hace juego con mis ojos.xD
Intento reanimar un viejo scanner EPP.Tendré que usar wine.

Al tema:Llegado a mi precio objetivo (480) pongo orden de venta a mercado para mañana.
S2 ,happy guano y sangreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

Me lo olía, 

Viernes...rojo pasión....tachán!


Fitch cambia de 'estable' a 'negativa' la perspectiva del rating de España - 2879296 - elEconomista.es


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Siguen todavían reventándolos, ya va el sp por los 1313




el mio seguro que no lo revientan... ienso:



el lunes cuando las gacelillas alcistas aterrorizadas vendan sus santanderes compradas a 9 y pico y las cortistas se metan con todo lo gordo pensando en el apocalipsis...

entonces... y sólo entonces... será el momento de ponerse largo... 8:



un ejemplo...

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...iva-la-perspectiva-del-rating-de-Espana-.html


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

Se lo están pasando pipa moviendo el Chulibex a su antojo. El intradiario de las últimas 2 horas es de chiste.


----------



## multi (4 Mar 2011)

Buenas, 

Alguien sigue BPAX? 

Como las veis?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



es frasecita me ha costado perder todo lo ganado y pipeado hasta entonces en el dia de hoy ::::::

Estaba convencido de que el suelo de hoy era 530 y me negue a ver la realidad..........sobre todo acabo de confundirme el dato de paro de EEUU ......... es un caso claro de intoxicacion fundamental 

La parte esperanzadora es que nos hemos quedado en los 500 justitos al cierre, bueno 498 c y 501 f .......asi que aun no tenemos asegurado el viaje a los 10200 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> es frasecita me ha costado perder todo lo ganado y pipeado hasta entonces en el dia de hoy ::::::
> 
> Estaba convencido de que el suelo de hoy era 530 y me negue a ver la realidad..........sobre todo acabo de confundirme el dato de paro de EEUU ......... es un caso claro de intoxicacion fundamental
> 
> La parte esperanzadora es que nos hemos quedado en los 500 justitos al cierre, bueno 498 c y 501 f .......asi que aun no tenemos asegurado el viaje a los 10200 ::



Han preparado una trampa a las gacelillas de narices: dato bueno, no , extraordinario, el euro/usd rozando los 1,4 y los usanos respirando cerca de máximos. Una trampa perfecta.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2011)

El lunes toca ponerse corto... inocho:


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> es frasecita me ha costado perder todo lo ganado y pipeado hasta entonces en el dia de hoy ::::::
> 
> Estaba convencido de que el suelo de hoy era 530 y me negue a ver la realidad..........sobre todo acabo de confundirme el dato de paro de EEUU ......... es un caso claro de intoxicacion fundamental
> 
> La parte esperanzadora es que nos hemos quedado en los 500 justitos al cierre, bueno 498 c y 501 f .......asi que aun no tenemos asegurado el viaje a los 10200 ::



hamijo, los CFDs de IGMarkets han cotizado por debajo de 10400 esta misma tarde :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han preparado una trampa a las gacelillas de narices: dato bueno, no , extraordinario, el euro/usd rozando los 1,4 y los usanos respirando cerca de máximos. Una trampa perfecta.



Es tradicional que el mercado vaya en la dirección contraria de la bondad del dato (por cierto, más manipulado que las bragas de una puta)


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2011)

Hoyga, témplese y mantenga la formación; si no pipea correctamente, ¿cómo va a invitarme al chuletón ese que me ofreció el otro día?




zuloman dijo:


> es frasecita me ha costado perder todo lo ganado y pipeado hasta entonces en el dia de hoy ::::::
> 
> Estaba convencido de que el suelo de hoy era 530 y me negue a ver la realidad..........sobre todo acabo de confundirme el dato de paro de EEUU ......... es un caso claro de intoxicacion fundamental
> 
> La parte esperanzadora es que nos hemos quedado en los 500 justitos al cierre, bueno 498 c y 501 f .......asi que aun no tenemos asegurado el viaje a los 10200 ::


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Mar 2011)

hay que confiar en los fundamentales... inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es tradicional que el mercado vaya en la dirección contraria de la bondad del dato (por cierto, más manipulado que las bragas de una puta)



Decía Cárpatos que aunque el dato ha salido mejor de lo esperado los leoncios tenían un whisper de 250k. Los 192k se han quedado cortos y han tirado de la cadena.
Por cierto, el soporte de 10460 ha funcionado ::


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Decía Cárpatos que aunque el dato ha salido mejor de lo esperado los leoncios tenían un whisper de 250k. Los 192k se han quedado cortos y han tirado de la cadena.
> Por cierto, el soporte de 10460 ha funcionado ::



En IGMarkets está ahora mismo en 10420.

Está al filo de la navaja.


----------



## Misterio (4 Mar 2011)

Y Bernie se levantó de la siesta.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Mar 2011)

Vaya final de sesion en USA, madre mia desde -170 a -90 en un plisplas.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Mar 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Y Bernie se levantó de la siesta.



Ya no se cortan ni un pelo, remontada bestial vamos. Y al paso cerraran en verde...::


----------



## Fran200 (4 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya no se cortan ni un pelo, remontada bestial vamos. Y al paso cerraran en verde...::



Y esto día tras día...


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2011)

y el problemón es que mientras aguantan contra viento y marea al SP, el chulibex no puede superar las resistencias y se apunta a los mini-guanos del SP.

En algún momento (pronto o tarde) dejarán caer el SP y el chulibex se despeñará con todo el equipo.

No veo por ningún sitio la ocasión de ponerse largo a medio plazo (4-6 meses) en el chulibex.


----------



## Efren (5 Mar 2011)

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 4-Marzo-2011


----------



## rosonero (6 Mar 2011)

Rescato el hilo de las profundidades y mantengo en el recuerdo la pauta estacional de marzo. :abajo:
Empezó un día antes de lo previsto porque los leoncios adelantaron la compras de primero de mes al lunes 28 y posiblemente acabará un día antes, el viernes 11 de marzo, con la reunión europeda donde la Merkel dará que hablar.
Claro que según la interpretación que hagan los mercados igual sirve para incluso alargar la pauta .

Saludos


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Mar 2011)

Lo elevo de las profundidades del foro para preguntaros si avistáis guano en el horizonte próximo.
Algunos detallitos apuntan en esa línea en esta semana:
1.- Hemos bajado un 3% aprox.
2.- Trinchete advirtió de inminente subida de tipos.
3.- Fitch rebaja el nivel de nuestra deuda de AA+ con perspectiva estable a perspectiva negativa.
4.- El paro sigue viento en popa y lo de los brotes verdes no se lo cree ni dios.
El TT me sugiere ponerme corto, pero quiero un rebotillo para cogerlo más arriba.
Tonuel, zuloman ilumínenme plissss.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, témplese y mantenga la formación; si no pipea correctamente, ¿cómo va a invitarme al chuletón ese que me ofreció el otro día?



Ese chuleton esta condicionado a que vuelva a dar los niveles de la niña ¿ no? o ya se lo debia por favores anteriores......en ese caso....ganese usted el vino y resto de viandas 

Bertok tranquilo esta todo calculado hasta los 10200 a partir de ahi, peligroso, peligroso, antes no me preocupa en exceso.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ese chuleton esta condicionado a que vuelva a dar los niveles de la niña ¿ no? o ya se lo debia por favores anteriores......en ese caso....ganese usted el vino y resto de viandas
> 
> Bertok tranquilo esta todo calculado hasta los 10200 a partir de ahi, peligroso, peligroso, antes no me preocupa en exceso.




Caro chuletón, pardíez :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

Ultimamente todo el mundo opina a ultima hora de la tarde y nadie a primera de la mañana 


A toro pasado ( interpretese como pista ) todos somos muy listos y el porcentaje de aciertos es enorme ::

Venga mojense y den techos, suelos, niveles relevantes....digan algo....no les tengan tanto miedo a los owneds, yo me he chupado muchos y aqui estoy :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Mar 2011)

Acaban de romper el ojet..., digo, el techo diario, por lo menos el mío (el techo).

Si algún leoncio tipo MM descarga las alforjas a ver cuánto baja, espero que no sigan subiendo sin más escalas.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Mar 2011)

Para que comentar si hacen lo que quieren, como quieren y cuando quieren. Con la manipulacion que hay se hace harto complicado andarse por la bolsa sin mucha experiencia.

Atencion al crudo:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

Vaya vaya con el chulibex... nunca me defrauda...


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Acaban de romper el ojet..., digo, el techo diario, por lo menos el mío (el techo).
> 
> Si algún leoncio tipo MM descarga las alforjas a ver cuánto baja, espero que no sigan subiendo sin más escalas.



Bueno, ya se ha llegado casi a la proyección mínima que tenía que por abajo, pero el soporte ha aguantado sin problemas. Aún así, no es descartable que vuelva a buscar más apoyos (y tal vez nuevos mínimos) antes de rebotar con más fuerza.

Sigo con el escenario de expansivo que comentaba el viernes como hipótesis principal.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2011)

Las constructoras pasan a lideran el Ibex ante su cambio de estrategia en EEUU - 2883426 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (7 Mar 2011)

Claca, ¿hasta dónde ves caída a Santander? Fue el peor valor de la semana pasada y es el único en rojo hoy, cuando todo el mundo parece recuperando. ¿Lo ves perdiendo los 8€ esta semana?


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Mar 2011)

no se donde lei q era el propio SAN el mayor comprador de sus acciones los ultimos dias, pero creame sr. pyn


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Claca, ¿hasta dónde ves caída a Santander? Fue el peor valor de la semana pasada y es el único en rojo hoy, cuando todo el mundo parece recuperando. ¿Lo ves perdiendo los 8€ esta semana?



Tranquilo, si le da por subir al ibex el SAN doblara al ibex en cuanto la cosa sea consistente...peroooooooooooo como le de por caer al ibex si que se va a 8 del tiron


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Claca, ¿hasta dónde ves caída a Santander? Fue el peor valor de la semana pasada y es el único en rojo hoy, cuando todo el mundo parece recuperando. ¿Lo ves perdiendo los 8€ esta semana?



Si le da por caer de nuevo, podría llegar hasta los 8.05 - 7.97. La zona donde cotiza ahora mismo es muy relevante, la vuelta violenta que ha hecho durante la sesión da fe de ello, si supera los máximos intradiarios con ganas, se iría para arriba con mucha fuerza.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

10600... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

Cierro largos 10615...



y de paso me voy a comer tranquilo... )

Saludos )


----------



## rosonero (7 Mar 2011)

Buenos días

Mr Trichet hablaba a las 13:00 h ¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

Marditoh roedoreh 

Llego tarde, como casi siempre.

Pero os dejo lo que tengo sobre el Daxie.

Techo absoluto proyectado en 7220.7, actual => 7241

El suelo, proyectado en 7122.5, actual => 7124.5

Este trasto dice que cerraremos a las 17;:30 en el entorno del 7181.

En fin en fin, de la vega verde...


----------



## buurbuboom (7 Mar 2011)

sube el ibex


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Mar 2011)

Viendo el comentario anterior me alegro de no haber contado a media mañana que estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos con el cin y el cout.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si le da por caer de nuevo, podría llegar hasta los 8.05 - 7.97. La zona donde cotiza ahora mismo es muy relevante, la vuelta violenta que ha hecho durante la sesión da fe de ello, si supera los máximos intradiarios con ganas, se iría para arriba con mucha fuerza.



Ya sabéis que me gusta explicar las cosas, así que allá va:













Con la caída de hoy el SAN ha cumplido una proyección que tenía pendiente, pero ya hemos visto con qué rapidez ha vuelto a subir. Como muestra el gráfico, la zona 8.2X es importante en la jornada de hoy. Desde estos entornos, no sería de extrañar un arreón para arriba, pero por el momento no se decide.

Edito: Si cae, pero lo hace controladamente manteniéndose más o menos en la zona, lo más lógico sería pensar que están acumulando.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Mar 2011)

Animo chavales, que hoy ya se ve la subida epica. A ver que tienen preparado para final de sesion... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditoh roedoreh
> 
> Llego tarde, como casi siempre.
> 
> ...



han roto el techo o es una falsa rotura ?? me refiero en el dax claro esta


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> han roto el techo o es una falsa rotura ?? me refiero en el dax claro esta




El spike es *bastante* gordo. Si es una falsa rotura, está muy bien disfrazada


----------



## rafaxl (7 Mar 2011)

Flipante el comportamiento del crudo, alguna noticia o algo??







A la inversa estan las bolsas, los usanos vienen fuertes.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si así se entiende mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualizo:







Probablemente la punteada sea la ganadora, pero por si las moscas dejo la otra igualmente de referencia. Vemos un nuevo apoyo marcando un nuevo mínimo tal y como estaba previsto. Ahora queda saber si este toque a la directriz ha sido suficiente o será necesario volver a bajar para coger impulso. A nivel intradía, los 10.610 zonales sirven de techo, como lo fueron el viernes. Superarlos sería muy positivo para la continuidad alcista del rebote, y ya no encontraríamos resistencias importantes hasta casi los 10.700, pero mientras no se superen, hay que ser escépticos.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

Operación "de fé"*[*]*, como yo las llamo, en el DAX30.

Sabiendo que estábamos escandalosamente por encima de la proyección de techo absoluto, tocaban dos opciones:

1) das el día por roto (algorítmicamente) y no entras más, cerrando jornada con las plusvies que llevases.

2) entras corto en modo "weapons free", esto es, con el SL _bastante_ más relajado a cuenta de las plusvies que llevabas; confías en que una rotura de la proyección no puede irse mucho más allá de lo que ya lleva, y que la corrección intradía es inevitable.

(en esencia, [2] es lo que llamamos un doble o nada)


*[*]* Proviene del "salto de fé" de Indiana Jones y la Última Cruzada(tm)
Hoy me sentía "aventurero"


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes señores, día complicado ¿No?

No se preocupen, normal, los sistemas están "rastreando".

Algunas estrategias relacionadas con diferenciales entre índices (spread) y cosillas por el estilo.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, día complicado ¿No?
> 
> No se preocupen, normal, los sistemas están "rastreando".
> 
> Algunas estrategias relacionadas con diferenciales entre índices (spread) y cosillas por el estilo.




Día complicado, no se lo niego.

Para esta última operación ha tocado activar el "human override". 

Que ya sabe Ud., que no es mi plato favorito (antes bien, procuro evitarlo siempre que puedo)

Hoy creo que operamos "no more". No vayamos a joderla.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Día complicado, no se lo niego.
> 
> Para esta última operación ha tocado activar el "human override".
> 
> ...



¿Ha visto como no todo son maquinitas? ¿Qué de vez en cuando hay que meter el dedo?:: Solo hasta el nudillo, mas allá no


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Ha visto como no todo son maquinitas? ¿Qué de vez en cuando hay que meter el dedo?:: Solo hasta el nudillo, mas allá no



Hombre, ya sabe sobradamente que en estas ocasiones tiene Ud. razón.

Una cosa es que sea un ferviente defensor del trading algorítmico como solución cotidiana, y otra muy distinta es que mi "fanatismo digital culero" no me permita ver lo evidente: una rotuta de +50 pipolettos sobre techo absoluto en el DAX (digamos, unos 120-130 en su querido churribex, así, por traducir) evidencia que hay "baile", y cuando hay fiesta entre bastidores, hay que calar bayonetas y bajar al fango. 

Ya sabe, esto es un poco como esos días "tan especiales" de los anuncios de la tele, en los que las nubes huelen y todas las mujeres van por la calle portando globos de colores y faldas carmesí: son sólo unos pocos días al mes, pero si no van prevenidas, pueden "arruinarse"


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

10500...



¿Alguien se anima...?


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

Vaya mierda de situación, en el mismo centro del canal intradiario del Daxie.

¿Qué hacer?

MarketMaker, qué tal si echamos una miradita al _DOM ladder _para decidirnos?


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> 10500...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien se anima...?




Venga en 10 minutos...¿A tirarlo o al techo del canal?

P.D. apremiese..que no puede estar parado mucho rato.

Pues se acabo. Tiempo de valientes...hagan juego.


----------



## Misterio (7 Mar 2011)

> Obama	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Comenta que está preparando acciones militares contra Libia




No diga USA diga guerra..


----------



## pyn (7 Mar 2011)

Al final cerramis en zona de nadie, se han guardado la jugada para más adelante, aunque han dado pistas...


Claca, los 8.2x se han comportado!así que a ver mañana con qué se deciden.


----------



## rosonero (7 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya mierda de situación, en el mismo centro del canal intradiario del Daxie.
> 
> ¿Qué hacer?
> 
> MarketMaker, qué tal si echamos una miradita al _DOM ladder _para decidirnos?




En este hilo ante la duda ........ CORTOS 

Pd. En los posos del café he visto los 1307 del SP.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Mar 2011)

Clavado 10.496 base del canal principal. 
La proyección abajo se ha parado en una MM.

De momento queda un nivel relevante en 10.526. Suelo en 10454. Por debajo nada hasta muy lejos. 
Techo del canal: 10653

Todo esto a la espera de que cierre USA y entren los nuevos datos.

Nos vemos.

(Vemos que ancha es Castilla (canal) lo que supone unos buenos movimientos para mañana.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

A ver si entramos al ruedo mañana... ienso:


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Al final cerramis en zona de nadie, se han guardado la jugada para más adelante, aunque han dado pistas...
> 
> 
> Claca, los 8.2x se han comportado!así que a ver mañana con qué se deciden.



Cercanías 8.35 resistencia a batir para mejorar el aspecto técnico del SAN -ya lo decía esta mañana, pero han faltado las ganas-, zona de venta mientras no se supere. Si resuelve bajar, reitero los 8,05-7,97 como soporte y objetivo bajista probable.

Días de movimientos amplios hasta en las pantallas de los leoncios, según parece


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2011)

Están limpiando fondos a conciencia


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Mar 2011)

ese rango del SP entre 1300 y 1340 parece eterno grrrrrrrrr


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cercanías 8.35 resistencia a batir para mejorar el aspecto técnico del SAN -ya lo decía esta mañana, pero han faltado las ganas-, zona de venta mientras no se supere. Si resuelve bajar, reitero los 8,05-7,97 como soporte y objetivo bajista probable.
> 
> Días de movimientos amplios hasta en las pantallas de los leoncios, según parece



Pues yo me he hinchado a pipear hoy con el san 

Me gustaba eso de ver el ibex subiendo un 1 % y el san bajando ........podia dispararse en cualquier momento. LLeva un 1,80 % dos dias y hoy suma y sigue, asi que ya le va tocando rebotar o irse al infierno....... arriesgado y apetitoso.

Tendre muy presente sus niveles Claca, tanto para pipear como para quedarme quietecito si fuera menester.

Por cierto, he entrado en la robasta , pero no dire si largo o corto jejjejeje, a 8,26 eso si lo digo.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ese rango del SP entre 1300 y 1340 parece eterno grrrrrrrrr



Así que pipeando, ¿eh? ::


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Así que pipeando, ¿eh? ::




mas bien desesperando ::

esos pipeos tan estrechos son para TT :XX: para cuando yo estoy tomando la decision ellos ya estan de vuelta :|


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Por cierto, he entrado en la robasta , pero no dire si largo o corto jejjejeje, a 8,26 eso si lo digo.




seguro que largo... :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Por cierto, he entrado en la robasta , pero no dire si largo o corto jejjejeje, a 8,26 eso si lo digo.



No hace falta que lo diga, se le supone corto ::


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Mar 2011)

Buenas
Solo para decir que he salido a precio mercado ,en el arranque con orden automática del viernes.


Spoiler



Cerrado corto 10626>10482 Pingües beneficios



Sigo vacacionando
PD:Coj*nudo rendimiento de Linux
S2 y plusvis


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> seguro que largo... :XX:





R3v3nANT dijo:


> No hace falta que lo diga, se le supone corto ::





Mañana cuando cierre posiciones o cuando tenga un buen colchon lo dire, juro que dire la verdad :no:

En realidad es pura ruleta, osea que daria igual largo que corto al cierre cuando abri posiciones, la idea es escapar si el mercado va a la contra y quedarme quietecito si va a favor...........largo recorrido en cualquier caso y poco riesgo si se vigila la posicion y se esta dispuesto a asumir perdidas.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (7 Mar 2011)

Alguno ha visto el movimiento que le han metido en Banco Sabadell a última hora, en la robasta, me parece bastante fuerte han negociado 36,7 millones in extremis, alguna noticia en el valor???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

claca ¿ como ves el san ? parece que quiere tirar paribba ¿no? se confirmara si rompe claramente los 8,35


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> claca ¿ como ves el san ? parece que quiere tirar paribba ¿no? se confirmara si rompe claramente los 8,35



zulópata!!!! se ha puesto largo en SAN )))))Cuando se entere tonuel o anibal...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> zulópata!!!! se ha puesto largo en SAN )))))Cuando se entere tonuel o anibal...



como usted pillin


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2011)

Tenga cuidado, los cuidadores de SAN no quieren tiernas gacelillas que les acompañen en las subidas. Y cualquier gacela que se preste, tras ser el peor valor de la semana pasada, estaría presta a entrar largo en el entorno de los 8€ del SAN, que están baratas...Aún pueden irse a los 7.7€ esta semana.


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> como usted pillin



Yo voy corto desde los 9.2€ ))

Fuera en 8.18€, los últimos leuros que los gane otro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Yo voy corto desde los 9.2€ ))
> 
> Fuera en 8.18€, los últimos leuros que los gane otro.



Pues ahora largo hasta los 10 y compensamos


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

q tension...... caeremos hasta donde ayer...... despegaremos ya........

proximamente en sus pantallas.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q tension...... caeremos hasta donde ayer...... despegaremos ya........
> 
> proximamente en sus pantallas.....



Si lo que quieren es acojonar, vive Dios que lo estan consiguiendo :cook:


----------



## tonuel (8 Mar 2011)

es lo que hay...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Queridos hermanos, una siniestra acumulación en mínimos se cierne sobre el Ibex para llevarlo hasta Ganímedes en una nave.

Por la gloria de Carlos Jesús.

Le han dado bastante fuerte y tampoco ha sido el estropicio para tanto, hay alguien no dejándolo subir en 10460, a ver si se cansa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Hermanos, si no habéis subido a la nave "seréi analisado pol lo'etraterrete"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

el volumen en los futuros del San es de risa 

A ver si tira el ibex y se mete todo Dios a la carrera en plan maricon el ultimo ::


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> el volumen en los futuros del San es de risa
> 
> A ver si tira el ibex y se mete todo Dios a la carrera en plan maricon el ultimo ::



La liquidez de los futuros sobre acciones es de risa...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> La liquidez de los futuros sobre acciones es de risa...



pero lo de hoy es patetico, 700 contratos de 115 acciones en mas de dos horas de negociacion.

Coño, que si nos ponemos de acuerdo en el foro lo subimos o bajamos hasta donde este el cuidador o los leoncios esperando :ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es acojonar, vive Dios que lo estan consiguiendo :cook:



y lo dice usted, experto en TT, estoy yo con la mano en el raton todo el rato, he tenido unas cuantas veces q he estado a un click de salirme :cook: esto es un sinvivir :cook:

ademas, dejados de la mano del sr. pollastre y sin leoncios q nos marquen el camino......... luzzzz q alguien de la luzzzzzz::

edito: 10422, lets go again


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2011)

Objetivo al cierre:10462.2
Minimo para hoy:10382.2 (hasta 10337.9)
Máximo para hoy:10542.7 (ya lo hemos roto en 10554.7 así que fíjese la fiabilidad).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y lo dice usted, experto en TT, estoy yo con la mano en el raton todo el rato, he tenido unas cuantas veces q he estado a un click de salirme :cook: esto es un sinvivir :cook:
> 
> ademas, dejados de la mano del sr. pollastre y sin leoncios q nos marquen el camino......... luzzzz q alguien de la luzzzzzz::



me da que estan esperando precisamente a que las gacelas se asusten para entrar en manada los muy cabrones 

Pues conmigo van listos :no:

Voy a llevar el TT hasta sus ultimas consecuencias........al menos hasta las 12 que sale el dato de produccion industrial en Alemania ...


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> me da que estan esperando precisamente a que las gacelas se asusten para entrar en manada los muy cabrones
> 
> Pues conmigo van listos :no:
> 
> Voy a llevar el TT hasta sus ultimas consecuencias........al menos hasta las 12 que sale el dato de produccion industrial en Alemania ...



cuando se salga avise, q va a ser un 2x1 :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> cuando se salga avise, q va a ser un 2x1 :fiufiu:



si no me echan yo no me salgo  

Mi hermano compro acciones del san a 9.50 y se fue a Italia, mire que le dije que cerrara con perdidas y nada hoyga , vera que sorpresita se va a encontrar cuando vuelva de viaje ::::::

Le va a salir mas caro no hacerme caso que el viajecito ::

por si le sirve de algo no pienso cerrar hasta los 9.25 , quiero un leuro por accion y voy cargadito de melones en futuros del San.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

Aqui uno que sigue esto y tb va largo, con poca carga.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> si no me echan yo no me salgo
> 
> Mi hermano compro acciones del san a 9.50 y se fue a Italia, mire que le dije que cerrara con perdidas y nada hoyga , vera que sorpresita se va a encontrar cuando vuelva de viaje ::::::
> 
> ...



de él pesame a su hermano de mi parte inocho: ::

yo tambien espero q lleguen sobre los 9 euros, pero esta todo tan revuelto q si caen de 8 tampoco me pareceria raro, estamos en dias de TT puro :cook:

edito: que el ibex este tan anemico me da mala espina :cook:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

El dato de Alemania ha sido bueno, pero parece que no va a ser relevante para nuestro chulibex, que por ahora no lo ha reflejado, vamos a ver si se anima


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Nah, no hay manera, o son muy buenos asustando o el que vende va en serio, han montado tres barricadas de ventas en 470, 500 y 530 y le cuesta mucho.

Me había dado la impresión que a primera hora habían vendido bastante y eso me daba confianza al ver que no bajaba mucho, pero ahora esta flojura, no sé.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> El dato de Alemania ha sido bueno, pero parece que no va a ser relevante para nuestro chulibex, que por ahora no lo ha reflejado, vamos a ver si se anima



ya sabe que el chulibex es como los diesel antiguos, antes de correr hay que calentar bien el motor 

primer objeto sera romper esos maximos......luego le sumamos 100 pipoletos extras mas o menos y ya tenemos el techo de hoy.


Espero que el San pase de farolilo rojo a lider en la escalada


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Nah, no hay manera, o son muy buenos asustando o el que vende va en serio, han montado tres barricadas de ventas en 470, 500 y 530 y le cuesta mucho.
> 
> Me había dado la impresión que a primera hora habían vendido bastante y eso me daba confianza al ver que no bajaba mucho, pero ahora esta flojura, no sé.



Yo creo que tb va por ahí la cosa, toca para abajo y no lo quieren dejar subir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Nah, no hay manera, o son muy buenos asustando o el que vende va en serio, han montado tres barricadas de ventas en 470, 500 y 530 y le cuesta mucho.
> 
> Me había dado la impresión que a primera hora habían vendido bastante y eso me daba confianza al ver que no bajaba mucho, pero ahora esta flojura, no sé.





EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Yo creo que tb va por ahí la cosa, toca para abajo y no lo quieren dejar subir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

!!! Atentos!!! no va a dar tiempo ni a pestañear cuando salga el tren :Baile:

en tres minutos sale como una bala


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

el tren para el norte o para el sur?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> el tren para el norte o para el sur?









Destino 10650


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

espero que los leoncios le oigan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> espero que los leoncios le oigan



mejor que no 

Estan un poco pesaditos, supongo que para que los acojonados se vayan bajando del tren a pelo :no:


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

parece q no termina de salir vapor? 

yo veo el canal entre 10420 y 10620

edito: jodo, parece q el tren este sale para el sur


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q no termina de salir vapor?
> 
> yo veo el canal entre 10420 y 10620
> 
> edito: jodo, parece q el tren este sale para el sur



Mire los volumenes, a mi me da que los unicos que estan vendiendo son las gacelas 8:

parece que a los leoncios les cuesta mas de lo previsto vaciar el tren.....y retrasan la salida 

Mulder ¿ usted ve ordenes gordas de venta? o mas bien piloto automatico :


----------



## rosonero (8 Mar 2011)

_"Vuestra carencia de fé resulta molesta"_

Aquí no hay nada que remontar, como mínimo hasta el viernes, a lo más algún que otro spike engañoso solo al alcance de los TT, el resto un goteo lento pero continuo hacia abajo.

Pd. Sí, voy corto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Si o despegamos en 10 minutos me voy hasta que se despierten estos ehhh


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

joer, es q a mi me sale q aunq seamos bajistas el 10550 +/- deberiamos tocarlo

veremos a ver......


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

Una gacela menos, estoy fuera satada de stop y a otra cosa por el momento.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Una gacela menos, estoy fuera satada de stop y a otra cosa por el momento.



dentro de poco le acompañare tirado en la cuneta ::


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Mire los volumenes, a mi me da que los unicos que estan vendiendo son las gacelas 8:
> 
> parece que a los leoncios les cuesta mas de lo previsto vaciar el tren.....y retrasan la salida
> 
> Mulder ¿ usted ve ordenes gordas de venta? o mas bien piloto automatico :



Pues lo cierto es que si se ven órdenes gordas (más bien normales) de venta pero muy pocas y el saldo diario aun se mantiene medio en positivo, en órdenes pequeñas (unos 50 contratos) si lo están llevando hacia arriba y el saldo es bastante positivo. De todas formas se poca actividad hoy tanto en órdenes pequeñas como en grandes.

edito: En órdenes de 10 contratos también venden, hoy parece que sea uno de esos días totalmente indefinidos y donde la gente no sabe hacia donde tirar.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

no hay dolor, no hay dolor ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Menos mal que hoy he tenido cintura, la probabilidad de que metan un paquetón de venta y se carguen el soporte en los próximos minutos se me antoja alta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Como adivino no tengo precio, así me va hoy...


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no hay dolor, no hay dolor ::




Hoyga, qué tal si cierra a pérdidas, asume un error, y continúa en el juego... antes de que le metan un viaje demasiado grande, y sigamos perdiendo gente en el foro.

Ya sabe, aunque sólo sea por su ingenioso nick tocapelotas a BL, casi le he cogido cierto cariño...


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2011)

Ya me toca los cojones tener que activar el "human override".

Pero tener que hacerlo dos días seguidos, como con MasterCard, "no tiene precio".

Puto Gadafi de los huevos.

Levanté la AI para no tener que volver a ver los botoncitos de "buy zuloman" y "sell tonuelístico". 

Y ahora tengo que volver a confrontar a mis fantasmas :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2011)

El dax se está pegando un ostiazo


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, qué tal si cierra a pérdidas, asume un error, y continúa en el juego... antes de que le metan un viaje demasiado grande, y sigamos perdiendo gente en el foro.
> 
> Ya sabe, aunque sólo sea por su ingenioso nick tocapelotas a BL, casi le he cogido cierto cariño...




jijiji

tranquilo, la perdida es de menos del 1% y no estoy apalancado y estamos cerca de un soporte q si cede me salta el stoploss, asi q me tendra q seguir sufriendo :Baile:

BL le pido perdon de nuevo, no me puse este nombre para generarle una ulcera


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se está pegando un ostiazo




Cierto, pero no es esa "la cuestión". Algorítmicamente, incluso los hostiazos siguen "las normas de la Casa de la Sidra".

La cuestión es que el hostiazo es "_fear&greed_", esto es, no está conducido por máquinas, sino por humanos. 

Otro sí digo, algo hay entre bastidores que conocen los operadores, que nosotros por supuesto no conocemos.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Otro sí digo, algo hay entre bastidores que conocen los operadores, que nosotros por supuesto no conocemos.



Tendrá que ver con Grecial,Portugal and company, el tema se pone calentito calentito otra vez por lo visto.

El tiempo se acaba... Portugal paga ya más intereses a cinco que a diez años - 2886254 - elEconomista.es


----------



## gamba (8 Mar 2011)

Hoygan, alguien tiene algun consejo sobre como obtener datos intradia pasados (a 1 minuto) de futuros? Lo mejor que he encontrado es la subscripcion a Prorealtime y exportarlo a Excel con DDE. Alguna idea mejor que no se dispare de precio? Gracias de antebrazo y todo eso


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBPy2C_CUQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se está pegando un ostiazo



Calma, calma... el DAX está en soporte, justo en la línea azul punteada que comentaba hace unos días. Rescato un post y edito.



Claca dijo:


> Si remolonea un poco la punteada en azul debería recoger el precio, pero lo importante es ver qué hace por arriba, con el gap y si, llega, con el techo del canal (200-220).



Ahí lo tenemos, justo en esa línea verde y siendo sujetado por la punteada, al cierre actualizaré el gráfico.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

Y el IBEX:







Hoy nos ha brindado la oportunidad de entrar largos en el tercer mínimo en el entorno de los 10.420, con un stop claro. Los máximos y mínimos conforman un lateral muy clarito que debería ser la referencia más importante en el corto plazo.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calma, calma... el DAX está en soporte, justo en la línea azul punteada que comentaba hace unos días. Rescato un post y edito.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí lo tenemos, justo en esa línea verde y siendo sujetado por la punteada, al cierre actualizaré el gráfico.



Claca, esa ruptura tan limpia del canal no indica nada bueno (alcista). Es tiempo de ser muy cauteloso.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, esa ruptura tan limpia del canal no indica nada bueno (alcista). Es tiempo de ser muy cauteloso.



Y no digo lo contrario, pero aquí tenemos muchos fans del intradía y del pipoteo y no me parece correcto pensar en los cortos del mañana cuando el presente descansa sobre un soporte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Veo que durante mi ausencia les han tenido acojonados y entretenidos, hasta maese Pollastre tuvo que bajar a la arena 

Bueno, a ver si ya se dan por satisfechos con todas las gacelas que habran cerrado sus largos y subimos esos casi 160 pipos hasta los 10650........ya vamos un poquito juestos de tiempo, asi que no creo que paren mucho en las estaciones, mas bien directamente hacia su destino :no:

EDITO: Mulder ya tiene su thanks correspondiente por confirmar lo que yo decia sobre los volumenes , ahora solo falta que el maricon que esta acumulando y que no lo dejo pasar del 10520 en todo el santo dia se de por satisfecho y tire parriba.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2011)

Joer, vaya días... de esta mañana en el ibex, con todo lo que había por hacer... saqué apenas unos 20p. Ahora he aprovechado la apertura del SP para entrarle largo pero cierro ya msimo tambien.

...es que... no se puede estar en misa y repicando y en estos momentos a la que te descuidas te levantan la camisa.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes. Les veo muy dicharacheros.

Vamos al lío.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

Al DAX ya le han metido más de 50 puntos arriba desde que comentaba lo del soporte. Siempre hay que tener en cuenta el plazo en el que se opera y los objetivos mínimos (riesgo incluido) de cada operación, pero yo si veo que aguanta el soporte, lo digo y que cada cual saque sus conclusiones utilizando sus parámetros. Aquí todos somos mayorcitos ya, excepto Tonuel, que es ENORME 

En serio, no sé que pasará mañana, ahora la impresión que tengo de los mercados en general es que están consumiendo tiempo. No digo que la corrección no pueda ir a más y al final veamos hostias como panes, pero mientras el soporte aguante...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Les veo muy dicharacheros.
> 
> Vamos al lío.



No seria usted el leoncio que se ha pasado todo el dia acumulando y no dejando pasar al ibex del 10520 y que ahora no lo va a dejar bajar de ahi ¿verdad? ienso:

No, no debio ser usted, este mariconazo tenia demasiada pasta para estar todo el santo dia acumulando todo lo que se movia, debe ser un leoncio bastante mas grande que usted 

Venga, subase al tren ande


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Clavado 10.496 base del canal principal.
> La proyección abajo se ha parado en una MM.
> 
> De momento queda un nivel relevante en *10.526*. Suelo en 10454. Por debajo nada hasta muy lejos.
> ...



Por aquí anda mi zona de actuación y parece que la de muchos.

A las y media entran órdenes. :cook:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Mar 2011)

Algo va a pasar con Iberdrola y su filial ????

Iberdrola e Iberdrola Renovables, suspendidas de cotización - 2887693 - elEconomista.es

Listo

El Consejo de Administración de Iberdrola, S.A. ha acordado proponer una fusión entre Iberdrola, S.A. (como absorbente) e Iberdrola Renovables, S.A. (como absorbida).


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

El VIX tampoco arroja demasiadas pistas:







Niveles importantes de congestión tras elevarse con un gap feísimo. Probablemente la resolución sea violenta, mientras, el corto plazo seguirá sin demasiada tendencia. El SP500, por eso, aguanta perfectamente en el triángulo expansivo que señalaba días atrás.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Espero que esos 100 pipos que le faltan al ibex por subir los suba solamente gracias al SAN 

Que el tito botas nunca me ha fallado y hoy esta hiperperezoso, !!!!levantese de la siesta y de las ordenes pertinentes Don Emilio !!!! :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)

Second Round


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Second Round



Ya le he dicho a mi secretaria que llame a Don Emilio y le avise de que se levante 

Se ha puesto su hija y me ha dicho " es que con la edad cada vez duerme mas " pero no se preocupe, que mi padre hasta durmiendo es capaz de oler el dinero :XX::XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes forería... 

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí... Hará unos 15 días que saqué la pasta (menos lo suficiente para jugar con un mini) de R4, 15 días se desintoxicación bursaria (que bien van... :baba

En fin, *solo pasaba a saludar al hilo...*

Saludos...

PD: Me pica la curiosidad un proyecto, sería algo así como hacer un código de 10 líneas o menos para el Ibex, ya les iré informando si hago algun avance, por ahora solo es un idea que tengo en la cabeza, de momento y mínimo un mes, estaré desconectado (bolsísticamente) totalmente...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes forería...
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí... Hará unos 15 días que saqué la pasta (menos lo suficiente para jugar con un mini) de R4, 15 días se desintoxicación bursaria (que bien van... :baba
> 
> ...



Ya volverás. 

Me la han dado con queso hoy, acabo de ver dinero entrar en USA, no sé qué hacer, bueno sí, voy a hacer esto:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


>





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya volverás.
> 
> Me la han dado con queso hoy, acabo de ver dinero entrar en USA, no sé qué hacer, bueno sí, voy a hacer esto:



Siento no haber encontrado una afoto mas grande esta mañana cuando le dije lo que iba a pasar


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2011)

Entre líneas hay pelea de gordos

Las gacelillas sólo estorbamos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Entre líneas hay pelea de gordos
> 
> Las gacelillas sólo estorbamos



No hombre, lo que pasa es que mas que leones parecen hienas, no quieren dejar ni los huesos de las gacelas , que no hoygan que los que no hemos picado no vamos a cerrar los largos hasta el objetivo :no:

Sres leoncios, es de mala educacion rebañar tanto el plato


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, mañana es el último POMO de la presente tanda.

A ver si la siguiente tanda es tan generosa como todas las anteriores, al ritmo que vamos se acaban los 600.000 a primeros de mayo.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes forería...
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí... Hará unos 15 días que saqué la pasta (menos lo suficiente para jugar con un mini) de R4, 15 días se desintoxicación bursaria (que bien van... :baba
> 
> ...



Sólo para saludar... increible, qué desfachatez... tal falta de respeto únicamente sería superada si también aprovecharas la ocasión para pipear un poco :8:

Espero que todo te vaya muy bien. Ya sabes que cualquier excusa es buena para dejarse ver un poco por el hilo, ya sea la presentación de un nuevo modelo de coche de gama alta, la super configuración friki de una nerdcomputer o como el reemplazo de la máquina de café ha desatado una ola de depresiones en el departamento de Pecata, con lo cual ahora está sola en la oficina con el tipo de aspecto siniestro que le manda decenas de notas románticas por San Valentín y que no para de echarle miraditas levantando las cejas picaronamente...

PD: Hará ya 15 días sacaste la pasta... qué casualidad, justo cuando el IBEX empezó a desplomarse ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)

Que trabajo está costando. Última posición y fuera. Por encima de 10.600 se quedan posiciones abiertas. Menos, cerramos despacito y con buena letra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Don emilioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo vamos hombre , que apenas quedan 15 minutos 

Este hombre se esta haciendo viejo 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

Muy bueno lo de los funcionarios, Claca.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Don emilioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo vamos hombre , que apenas quedan 15 minutos
> 
> *Este hombre se esta haciendo viejo 8:*



Como coja el bastón el botas..., te salva que seguro que no tiene conectado el sonotone y no te ha oído...


----------



## rafaxl (8 Mar 2011)

Vaya el dow anda haciendo lo mismo que ayer no?? hay alguna noticia para que este tan peponcisimo ese indice???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como coja el bastón el botas..., te salva que seguro que no tiene conectado el sonotone y no te ha oído...



jajajjajajjajjjajaa entre Claca y sus funcionarios y usted con el botas vaya carcajadas me he echado 

Por un momento vi al abuelo cebolleta con la cara del botas :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Mar 2011)

Viento en popa, como un cohete hoygan. A este paso vemos los 10k6.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2011)

El SP a 1 y a 5 minutos alcanza la resistencia del canal bajista. Yo diría que los 1325 vuelven a ser clave.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Viento en popa, como un cohete hoygan. A este paso vemos los 10k6.



Así sea, se han quedado posiciones abiertas +40.

Salvo debacle se podrían salvar los muebles.

Hasta luego.ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> El SP a 1 y a 5 minutos alcanza la resistencia del canal bajista. Yo diría que los 1325 vuelven a ser clave.



En el sp no se pero en el ibex no veo resistencia alguna hasta los 11200 como minimo.....y si me aprieta y me da plazo hasta fin de año....hasta los 17.000 :no:


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> En el sp no se pero en el ibex no veo resistencia alguna hasta los 11200 como minimo.....y si me aprieta y me da plazo hasta fin de año....hasta los 17.000 :no:



zuloeuforia?


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo para saludar... increible, qué desfachatez... tal falta de respeto únicamente sería superada si también aprovecharas la ocasión para pipear un poco :8:
> 
> Espero que todo te vaya muy bien. Ya sabes que cualquier excusa es buena para dejarse ver un poco por el hilo, ya sea la presentación de un nuevo modelo de coche de gama alta, la super configuración friki de una nerdcomputer o como el reemplazo de la máquina de café ha desatado una ola de depresiones en el departamento de Pecata, con lo cual ahora está sola en la oficina con *el tipo de aspecto siniestro que le manda decenas de notas románticas por San Valentín y que no para de echarle miraditas levantando las cejas picaronamente...*
> 
> PD: Hará ya 15 días sacaste la pasta... qué casualidad, justo cuando el IBEX empezó a desplomarse ienso:



No me imaginaba a Milhouse de funcionario 









Los leoncios han comprado en subasta y se han puesto compradores desde las 16:00, parece que lo que sospecha todo el foro es cierto, están haciendo tiempo.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Así sea, se han quedado posiciones abiertas +40.
> 
> Salvo debacle se podrían salvar los muebles.
> 
> Hasta luego.ienso:



Me alegra leer eso


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> zuloeuforia?



Hombre, no me diga que despues del dia de hoy no es para estarlo


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> En el sp no se pero en el ibex no veo resistencia alguna hasta los 11200 como minimo.....y si me aprieta y me da plazo hasta fin de año....hasta los 17.000 :no:



Tampoco nos precipitemos ¿eh? ::


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, no me diga que despues del dia de hoy no es para estarlo



calle calle, q el TT no es para mi :: q nervios paso en rangos tan estrechos y rebotando todo el rato pero sin terminar de romper :cook: me he pasado todo el dia atacado de los nervios y sin dar una a derechas :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Mar 2011)

Up!!!!

El DJ desbocado. A ver si no hace la trampa de dias atras a ultima hora. El ***** de bernie debe estar metiendo pasta a mansalva.


----------



## gamba (8 Mar 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Hoygan, alguien tiene algun consejo sobre como obtener datos intradia pasados (a 1 minuto) de futuros? Lo mejor que he encontrado es la subscripcion a Prorealtime y exportarlo a Excel con DDE. Alguna idea mejor que no se dispare de precio? Gracias de antebrazo y todo eso



¿Alguna sugerencia? Y ya que estamos, ¿sabeis si alguno de nuestros _estupendos_ brokers nacionales tiene acceso por API, o eso son cosas de yankis?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo para saludar... increible, qué desfachatez... tal falta de respeto únicamente sería superada si también aprovecharas la ocasión para pipear un poco :8:
> 
> Espero que todo te vaya muy bien. Ya sabes que cualquier excusa es buena para dejarse ver un poco por el hilo, ya sea la presentación de un nuevo modelo de coche de gama alta, la super configuración friki de una nerdcomputer o como el reemplazo de la máquina de café ha desatado una ola de depresiones en el departamento de Pecata, con lo cual ahora está sola en la oficina con el tipo de aspecto siniestro que le manda decenas de notas románticas por San Valentín y que no para de echarle miraditas levantando las cejas picaronamente...
> 
> PD: Hará ya 15 días sacaste la pasta... qué casualidad, justo cuando el IBEX empezó a desplomarse ienso:



Je je, veo que no os olvidáis de mi...
Tengo ganas de volver a la arena con algún mini, pero no me atrevo, está todo raro, raro.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, veo que no os olvidáis de mi...
> Tengo ganas de volver a la arena con algún mini, pero no me atrevo, está todo raro, raro.



Si respondes, es que tú tampoco de nosotros 

No está raro, es que es raro, como siempre. Un mini es asumible si se hacen las cosas bien y, si no, siempre están los minis de papel, que esos no muerden, pero ayudan a sentirte dentro del mercado y a no perder el contacto con el mundillo, que es como se aprende.

Siendo funci, no tienes excusa


----------



## Gotterdamerung (8 Mar 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/S8yChicufe8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calma, calma... el DAX está en soporte, justo en la línea azul punteada que comentaba hace unos días. Rescato un post y edito.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí lo tenemos, justo en esa línea verde y siendo sujetado por la punteada, al cierre actualizaré el gráfico.



Lo prometido es deuda:







Estaba en soporte, resistiendo, la calma en estos casos es imprescindible. A corto plazo el DAX, como los índices yankis, se encuentra volviendo sobre sus pasos una y otra vez, ensuciando el gráfico. Esta volatilidad no es buena señal, pero de momento los soportes resisten y la tendencia de fondo es alcista, de modo que pese a encontrarse indicios de deterioro, los soportes siguen presentándose como una buena opción de compra, ya sea de apertura de largos o como objetivo para el cierre de cortos. 

A veces las divergencias o indicios de techo pueden mantenerse durante semanas o meses, por lo que no hay que precipitarse. Sí, los máximos se hicieron casi en la resistencia que señalé, y el DAX cotiza ya por debajo del techo del gran triángulo expansivo, pero...







Puede que todavía tenga algo que decir al alza. Sea como sea, los soportes cumplen su función y, mientras esto siga así, el objetivo seguirá siendo esta primera resistencia y, tal y como el gráfico adelanta, de superarse, deberíamos empezar a pensar en un 7.770. Con vistas al mañana, la tendencia manda.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como el mercado americano me tiene frito, me voy a meter en camisas de once varas.

El DAX se encuentra en base de canal, por lo que el rebote a la zona de los 7350-7400 debe ser inminente. 
7202 es un nivel importante para mañana.

Ibex: La decisión de dejar posiciones largas abiertas por Luis, en un primer momento, parece acertada. Con un primer objetivo cercano a los 10.636 y una base de canal en los 10.448

P.D. S.P mientras aguante esos 1294, aquí no pasa nada. Esto se ha convertido en una especie de frontón, donde no dejan que baje a niveles "críticos" ni deja que pasen los niveles que dan señal de compra. 
Así que siguen jugando ellos solitos.::::

A dormir 
Y suerte para mañana.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Mar 2011)

señor zuloman diga a sus seguidores que hacer hoy con San... yo tambien entré, crre posible un rebote del 2%???????


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

zulomán reconvertido en profeta de las tiernas gacelas, con lángaro como primer creyente.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> zulomán reconvertido en profeta de las tiernas gacelas, con lángaro como primer creyente.




Cosas increíbles vieres :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> señor zuloman diga a sus seguidores que hacer hoy con San... yo tambien entré, crre posible un rebote del 2%???????



La cosa esta en si rompemos el 10620 del ibex con una cierta fuerza......en mi opinion eso despejaria el camino hacia los 10700-10800 y consecuentemente el SAN deberia acompañar o superar al ibex.

Por abajo el 10400-10430 es critico, si lo perdemos nos podemos ir al 10200-10300 ( no descartable, aunque yo apuesto por superar esos 10620 ) ....imaginese en este caso la ostia del SAN.



pyn dijo:


> zulomán reconvertido en profeta de las tiernas gacelas, con lángaro como primer creyente.



manda carallo :fiufiu:



pollastre dijo:


> Cosas increíbles vieres :XX:



Y tan increibles, aunque no me diga que ayer el TT no le sorprendio incluso a usted 

Y de paso dejese caer por aqui los niveles del dax, a falta de ibex buenas son tortas...y tampoco creo que los leoncios alemanes nos lean y los ejpañoles no creo que muevan el dax demasiado ::

EDITO: Langaro si quiere pipear cierre largos en el entorno de los 10600 y recompre abajo.....aunque yo posiblemente me quede quietecito por que pienso que si no hoy, un dia de estos iremos con fuerza hacia algun lado....en mi opinion a corto hacia arriba y segun donde lleguemos analizamos.

Lo que le garantizo es que los leoncios no nos lo van a poner facil e intentaran descabalgar a cortos o largos segun piensen subir o bajar, tipo ayer vamos, solo apto para expertos en TT con nervios de acero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Seria una excelente señal que el ibex no perdiera esos 10520 donde ayer acumularon a lo bestia, si ese megaleoncio no lo deja bajar de ahi tenemos rebote garantizado.......sino.........alto riesgo hasta la zona de soportes.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> La cosa esta en si rompemos el 10620 del ibex con una cierta fuerza......en mi opinion eso despejaria el camino hacia los 10700-10800 y consecuentemente el SAN deberia acompañar o superar al ibex.
> 
> Por abajo el 10400-10430 es critico, si lo perdemos nos podemos ir al 10200-10300 ( no descartable, aunque yo apuesto por superar esos 10620 ) ....imaginese en este caso la ostia del SAN.
> 
> ...






Je je je Cada día que pasa se expresa usted igualico que nuestros leoncios


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> 
> Je je je Cada día que pasa se expresa usted igualico que nuestros leoncios



¿ que leoncio ha dicho eso? : en realidad si, se lo comente a un leoncio y dice que el piensa mas o menos lo mismo, pero no postea en este foro ni en ningun otro 

Bueno señores, me voy que hoy tengo mucho que hacer.....llevar la documentacion a la notaria para mi nuevo zulo y firmar el contrato de arrendamiento con el que me lo va a pagar


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

Gráfica del DAX patrocinada por putalocura.com :8:

DAX aguantando sobre los 7157 y el Stoxx sobre los 2937, que supongo serían nuestros 10520, todo a ojo de buen cubero


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

Nos vamos a ir por el desagüe ??? NO ME LO CREO.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Nos vamos a ir por el desagüe ??? NO ME LO CREO.



Como diría Zulo esto es para asustar a las gacelillas y hacer la subida ellos solitos, aunque la verdad es que DAX y Stoxx recuperan algo pero el Ibex se ha clavado :


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

Parece que ha llegado el cargamento de epinefrina a tiempo, yo ya estaba preparando la foto para retratar a mi broker :ouch:


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

jajaja eso te pasa por tener un broker perroflauta como ahorro


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como el mercado americano me tiene frito, me voy a meter en camisas de once varas.
> 
> El DAX se encuentra en base de canal, por lo que el rebote a la zona de los 7350-7400 debe ser inminente.
> 7202 es un nivel importante para mañana.
> ...



A corto se ve clarísimo, el nivel de congestión es brutal y los niveles son los que son, sin tretas ni ardides, saltan a la vista por sí solos. Lo más prudente es aprovechar tramos pequeños, pero pensando en un plazo mayor, para el que se atreva, con este escenario técnico encima de la mesa lo correcto sería considerar largos. Si en tendencia alcista no compras durante un recorte en el soporte que aguanta perfectamente ¿entonces cuándo lo harás? El DAX y el SP500 han subido mucho, parece una locura, pero coño, son la definición de tendencia alcista. Si mañana perdemos soportes el escenario cambiaría al momento, pero como se dice por aqui, hasta el rabo todo es toro y, afortunadamente, existen los stops profit y de pérdidas.


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que leoncio ha dicho eso? : en realidad si, se lo comente a un leoncio y dice que el piensa mas o menos lo mismo, pero no postea en este foro ni en ningun otro



¿En este foro ni en ningún otro? ienso: Oiga... con mucho cariño, tal vez debería plantearse una retirada terapéutica, algo temporal, porque los leones del zoo no hablan, hamijo.

Cambiando de tema, para el SAN, un objetivo razonable si aguanta, podrían ser los 8,55-8,65.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿En este foro ni en ningún otro? ienso: Oiga... con mucho cariño, tal vez debería plantearse una retirada terapéutica, algo temporal, porque los leones del zoo no hablan, hamijo.
> 
> Cambiando de tema, para el SAN, un objetivo razonable si aguanta, podrían ser los 8,55-8,65.



Si aguanta que soporte? 
Os leo casi siempre aunque nunca o casi nunca posteo en este hilo, pero sin embargo si se aprende mucho. 
Cual seria un punto aceptable para entrar en SAN. Hoy por ejemplo baja un 1% y en algunos de los análisis que leo , ponen tendencia bajista. 
Cual entonces podría ser un soporte a la espera de ese rebote que Zuloman también desea?
Gracias a todos por toda la información que brindáis


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿En este foro ni en ningún otro? ienso: Oiga... con mucho cariño, *tal vez debería plantearse una retirada terapéutica, algo temporal, porque los leones del zoo no hablan, hamijo.*
> 
> Cambiando de tema, para el SAN, un objetivo razonable si aguanta, podrían ser los 8,55-8,65.



Hoyga Claca sus chistes sin viñeta no valen nada 

.....con mucho cariño esta usted hecho un vago ehhh

Sobre lo del San, me parece un objetivo un poco modesto si finalmente nos vamos a los 11200 en un tiempo, no hablo de corto plazo, pero yo veo dos escenarios o mejor dicho 4 si es a mas largo plazo :

1.- subida hasta los 11200

2.- bajada hasta 10200 y rebote

3.-subida hasta 11200 con fuerza y rotura alcista brutal

4.- bajada hasta 10200 con fuerza y guano brutal

Si, ya se que no he dejado posibilidad de fallo  , por eso digo que veo dos posibilidades a medio plazo ( las dos primeras ) y de momento son los escenarios a tener en cuenta......aunque como sabe opino como usted que si no se entra largo en recortes tocando resistencias cuando se va a entrar......asi que largo a riesgo de llevarme un pepinazo en vez de unos pipotazos ::


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Claca sus chistes sin viñeta no valen nada
> 
> .....con mucho cariño esta usted hecho un vago ehhh
> 
> ...



brutal? pero esto es bolsa o un juego de lucha de la play3? 

yo estoy de acuerdo en 1 y 4, los demas no les veo tan claros, pero vamos pasoapaso y primero a ver si cumplimos el punto 1, para luego saltar al 2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> brutal? pero esto es bolsa o un juego de lucha de la play3?
> 
> yo estoy de acuerdo en 1 y 4, los demas no les veo tan claros, pero vamos pasoapaso y primero a ver si cumplimos el punto 1, para luego saltar al 2



interpretese brutal como 1000 pipos o mas ¿ no le parece brutal ? 

Pues ya me lo dira si le pilla en contra o a favor uno de esos movimientos, le aseguro que para bien o para mal lo notara en su CC :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

Nada, que alguno de los pasajeros no gusta, a ver, ¿quién va cagao, es del atletico o escucha a Bisbal?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> interpretese brutal como 1000 pipos o mas ¿ no le parece brutal ?
> 
> Pues ya me lo dira si le pilla en contra o a favor uno de esos movimientos, le aseguro que para bien o para mal lo notara en su CC :no:



Yo he aguantado 1000 puntos en contra con 3 futuros gordos.

(Sí, todavía tengo pelo).


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

pues a mi me da q el tren ya empieza a moverse......10570 como primer paso.......

espero q si son 1000 puntos, sean a favor de mi cc, sr zuloman, pq como sea en contra me esta usted mandando a caritas  (me mandaria yo mismo por no cortar las perdidas jeje)


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo he aguantado 1000 puntos en contra con 3 futuros gordos.
> 
> (Sí, todavía tengo pelo).



pudo dormir esos dias? :8: mamma mia...... :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pudo dormir esos dias? :8: mamma mia...... :cook:



Sí, yo duermo como un lirón, la única vez en mi vida que no pude dormir fue por una chica.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí, yo duermo como un lirón, la única vez en mi vida que no pude dormir fue por una chica.



una chica....... era una OPA hostil?  

joer, si rompemos la zona esa de 10580-10620 nos disparamos, pero estos hijos de mala leona me estan desesperando :´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

Estamos en el mismo punto que a las 9:00 de la mañana, en precio y en volumen comprador.

Yo veo que han vuelto a probar suelos con bastante fuerza, igual que ayer, pero luego, a la hora de meterle caña p'arriba, están bastante modositos.


----------



## aksarben (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí, yo duermo como un lirón, la única vez en mi vida que no pude dormir fue por una chica.



Fannie Mae, claro xD

3k pipoletos, maemía...


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Claca sus chistes sin viñeta no valen nada
> 
> .....con mucho cariño esta usted hecho un vago ehhh
> 
> ...



Para el IBEX lo que yo interpreto ahora es un techo sobre los 11.000, todavía en construcción. Y si estoy en lo cierto, hablamos de un gran techo de mercado, uno de esos que preceden a la lluvia de toneladas y toneladas de guano. Da igual un 11.200, un 10.950 o hasta un 11.300, porque hablamos de muchos meses, pero eso no significa cortos a la de ya. Todo a su tiempo.


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si aguanta que soporte?
> Os leo casi siempre aunque nunca o casi nunca posteo en este hilo, pero sin embargo si se aprende mucho.
> Cual seria un punto aceptable para entrar en SAN. Hoy por ejemplo baja un 1% y en algunos de los análisis que leo , ponen tendencia bajista.
> Cual entonces podría ser un soporte a la espera de ese rebote que Zuloman también desea?
> Gracias a todos por toda la información que brindáis



Depende... para mí el soporte importante está entre el 8,05 y el 7,97. Un indicio de que las cosas van mal lo tendrías con la pérdida de los mínimos del día 7, pero claro, hablamos de menos de un 2% de diferencia entre ambos niveles. La resistencia, con exactitud, serían los 8,38.


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo he aguantado 1000 puntos en contra con 3 futuros gordos.
> 
> (Sí, todavía tengo pelo).




))))))

Ni zulomán en sus peores locuras llegaría a esos límites, amén de que sabemos que usted es un perroflautilla bolsístico que a penas juega con un mini del ibex, como un servidor, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ))))))
> 
> Ni zulomán en sus peores locuras llegaría a esos límites, amén de que sabemos que usted es un perroflautilla bolsístico que a penas juega con un mini del ibex, como un servidor, todo sea dicho.



Esto es dolor y lo demás son tonterías:






::::::


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es dolor y lo demás son tonterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:8::8::8:

Y yo me asfixio con unos minis :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

Estuve nominado al "Gacela de oro" en los TT Market Awards de 2010.

Y me llevé el piramidín especial del jurado.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estuve nominado al "Gacela de oro" en los TT Market Awards de 2010.
> 
> Y me llevé el piramidín especial del jurado.



no quiero ni imaginar la pasta q usted puede mover, para q eso no le quite el sueño, pierdo yo esa cantidad y vamos, tengo peor cuerpo q un hipotecado en 2007 con hipoteca a 40 años ::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no quiero ni imaginar la pasta q usted puede mover, para q eso no le quite el sueño, pierdo yo esa cantidad y vamos, tengo peor cuerpo q un hipotecado en 2007 con hipoteca a 40 años ::::



Era una pérdida del 40% del capital disponible. ::

A toro pasado, me vino bien, se me quitó la cabezonería para una buena temporada.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estuve nominado al "Gacela de oro" en los TT Market Awards de 2010.
> 
> Y me llevé el piramidín especial del jurado.




"El dolor os hará libres"


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es dolor y lo demás son tonterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo en mi peor época llegué a tener un tercio de esas pérdidas...



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Era una pérdida del 40% del capital disponible. ::
> 
> A toro pasado, me vino bien, se me quitó la cabezonería para una buena temporada.



Pues sí, creo que todos aprendemos a base de hostias.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> "El dolor os hará libres"



..."y a los leoncios ricos"


----------



## cipote (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es dolor y lo demás son tonterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que es digno de alabar es no haber tirado la toalla en ese mismo momento y pillarse una depre de caballo, que Ud. siga en el negocio es un ejemplo de superacion, es usted un heroe


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

Lo de hoy es de risa, no han tocado ni de lejos los niveles importantes, ni 10450, ni 10630, ni gaitas, menudo margen de risa. Zulmaniac estará hinchándose.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Mar 2011)

Yo perdia algo similar a los 30k de BL con unas AIG compradas en 1,50$ que llegaron a bajar a 0,39$ y en cuanto retomaron la senda alcista vendi perdiendo poca cantidad, a los pocos meses de vender o al año cotizaron por encima de los 3$. 

Yo personalmente he ganado mas en bolsa con acciones que no en derivados, el apalacamiento te hace sufrir mucho mientras que los papeles los guardas en el cajon y herencia para los nietos.


----------



## cipote (9 Mar 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo personalmente he ganado mas en bolsa con acciones que no en derivados, el apalacamiento te hace sufrir mucho mientras que los papeles los guardas en el cajon y herencia para los nietos.



siempre y cuando no sean terras::::::


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo perdia algo similar a los 30k de BL con unas AIG compradas en 1,50$ que llegaron a bajar a 0,39$ y en cuanto retomaron la senda alcista vendi perdiendo poca cantidad, a los pocos meses de vender o al año cotizaron por encima de los 3$.
> 
> Yo personalmente he ganado mas en bolsa con acciones que no en derivados, el apalacamiento te hace sufrir mucho mientras que los papeles los guardas en el cajon y herencia para los nietos.



El apalancamiento es muy malo. Es a las bolsas como los créditos a los pisos...


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2011)

Hombre!!! Ya era hora, un poco de guano. SP otra vez a testear los 1307?


----------



## @@strom (9 Mar 2011)

Los 1300 del sp no tardarán en caer.
Los nasdaq ya anticipan la caida.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Los 1300 del sp no tardarán en caer.
> Los nasdaq ya anticipan la caida.



no fastidie, q algunos vamos largos


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que leoncio ha dicho eso? : en realidad si, se lo comente a un leoncio y dice que el piensa mas o menos lo mismo, pero no postea en este foro ni en ningun otro
> 
> Bueno señores, me voy que hoy tengo mucho que hacer.....llevar la documentacion a la notaria para mi nuevo zulo y firmar el contrato de arrendamiento con el que me lo va a pagar



Tipical leoncio spanish. No necesita olisquear la calle, con sus conocimientos le basta, trabaja desde ejpain que se vive muy bien y alardea de cobrar 300-400k año (lo que gana cualquier medio pelo en la city).::
Todo aquel que vea que trabaja lejos de Londres, Frankfort, NY...pueden ser considerados como mucho, gatitos amaestrados.

Se sorprendería, con quien se habla en cualquier foro de bolsa anglosajón. Naturalmente de forma anónima.

P.D. Como todo buen inversor nunca se equivocan, te dan dos caminos: Sube o Baja.
Eso sí nunca le dirán puntos de compra a muy corto plazo ni proyecciones con más de un 70% de fiabilidad a tres meses...


Al lío....


----------



## @@strom (9 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no fastidie, q algunos vamos largos




Entonces estás de suerte, siempre pasa lo contrario de lo que digo


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es dolor y lo demás son tonterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alma cándida, ponga % de pérdidas sobre el total.
Eso para algunos será una ligera pérdida, y para otros motivo de búsqueda de la torre más alta.

Espero que sea lo primero.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Era una pérdida del 40% del capital disponible. ::



+10 caracteres


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

Bueno hasta mañana. Espero que hayan sido posiciones largas al cierre de forma mayoritaria. Siguen si tocarse los objetivos por arriba que son los que tienen más fiabilidad. 
Esperemos que se decidan mañana, que ya tocan vacaciones.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> +10 caracteres



Eso me pasa por leer por encima...::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

Mucho tiempo llevan manteniendo la cotizacion los amigos melenudos. Va a salir disparado en poco tiempo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Mar 2011)

Hacia donde???????????


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hacia donde???????????



Hacia el infinito peponiano y más allá,


----------



## Fran200 (9 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho tiempo llevan manteniendo la cotizacion los amigos melenudos. Va a salir disparado en poco tiempo.



Un mes y medio en un rango de 700 puntos el Ibex

Lo mismo en 50 puntos el SP

Una situación de acumulación como la vivida en Noviembre del año pasado. Pero en este momento el futuro es más incierto, hay que ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos geo-estratégicos.
Solo queda definir bien el rango de los índices y protegerse ante la ruptura que se producirá de forma violenta.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Eme aquí con mi enésima catástrofe de hardware, concretamente lo de siempre, los discos duros, parece que el wrapper 386 IDE-SATA casero ha palmado, creo que en breve voy a tener que liarme la manta a la cabeza y comprarme una máquina decente porque esto ya no puede seguir así.

En fin, que me he arremangado y escribo con el portatil mientras instalo una vieja versión de Ubuntu (menos mal que el portatil si que es nuevo)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Eme aquí con mi enésima catástrofe de hardware, concretamente lo de siempre, los discos duros, parece que el wrapper 386 IDE-SATA casero ha palmado, creo que en breve voy a tener que liarme la manta a la cabeza y comprarme una máquina decente porque esto ya no puede seguir así.
> 
> En fin, que me he arremangado y escribo con el portatil mientras instalo una vieja versión de Ubuntu (menos mal que el portatil si que es nuevo)



Si te vas a comprar un ordenata nuevo mira los discos SSD, son una pasada.

Yo iba a cambiar de ordenador pero lo fui dejando para después de navidades y hasta ahora, la verdad es que cuanto más caña le meto al que tengo más me descojono, ya es una cuestión de ver cuánto se puede exprimir.

Como el cambio de Excel a Apache+Mysql+C++ me permita hacer lo que quiero no me cambio de ordenador hasta que el SP toque los 850 ::


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno hasta mañana. Espero que hayan sido posiciones largas al cierre de forma mayoritaria. Siguen si tocarse los objetivos por arriba que son los que tienen más fiabilidad.
> Esperemos que se decidan mañana, que ya tocan vacaciones.



vacaciones???? eso es q llega el guano???? amos no me joda (y a zuloman tampoco) q estoy (estamos) largo :´(


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si te vas a comprar un ordenata nuevo mira los discos SSD, son una pasada.
> 
> Yo iba a cambiar de ordenador pero lo fui dejando para después de navidades y hasta ahora, la verdad es que cuanto más caña le meto al que tengo más me descojono, ya es una cuestión de ver cuánto se puede exprimir.
> 
> Como el cambio de Excel a Apache+Mysql+C++ me permita hacer lo que quiero no me cambio de ordenador hasta que el SP toque los 850 ::



No me cuadra la pareja Apache <-> C++


----------



## Fran200 (9 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Eme aquí con mi enésima catástrofe de hardware, concretamente lo de siempre, los discos duros, parece que el wrapper 386 IDE-SATA casero ha palmado, creo que en breve voy a tener que liarme la manta a la cabeza y comprarme una máquina decente porque esto ya no puede seguir así.
> 
> En fin, que me he arremangado y escribo con el portatil mientras instalo una vieja versión de Ubuntu (menos mal que el portatil si que es nuevo)









Usted necesita desalojar inmediatamente una habitación de su hogar y montar algo tal que así.
Lo que no puede ser es que nos deje sin información cada dos por tres.:bla:::::::


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2011)

Ya empezamos con los ordenadores... al menos en la guardería postean tetas.

Como el mercado no ha avanzado demasiado y lo que tenía que decir del IBEX ya lo dije ayer, hoy voy a colgar una cosilla que dejé caer hará unas semanas. Todo muy hipotético, pero...

En gráfico mensual:







Coincidiría con el final de las ayudas de la Fed, probablemente, por no hablar de la subida de tipos de interés...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No me cuadra la pareja Apache <-> C++



El Apache es para hacer una página y poder ver los datos desde cualquier sitio, ahora mismo es una lata tener que usar un control remoto en el trabajo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Apache es para hacer una página y poder ver los datos desde cualquier sitio, ahora mismo es una lata tener que usar un control remoto en el trabajo.



No, si en eso estamos todos _d'acord_.

Pero Mulder tiene razón cuando dice que el C++ en la historia Mysql + Apache + Php, pinta menos que Zuloman tomando una decisión de inversión bien informada :XX:

A menos que pretendas lanzar querys desde tu código en C++, actualizar la base de datos, y luego leerla a través de una página web...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

Esto sigue sin dar muchas pistas. La mandrilada va a ser parda.

Va a ser una merienda de(l) negro(s)


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Eme aquí con mi enésima catástrofe de hardware, concretamente lo de siempre, los discos duros, parece que el wrapper 386 IDE-SATA casero ha palmado, creo que en breve voy a tener que liarme la manta a la cabeza y comprarme una máquina decente porque esto ya no puede seguir así.
> 
> En fin, que me he arremangado y escribo con el portatil mientras instalo una vieja versión de Ubuntu (menos mal que el portatil si que es nuevo)









¿No va siendo hora de invertir en un nuevo ordenador?


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

Compra ya hombre ¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar?






!NO APRENDO! ¿Por qué siempre te haré caso?


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Mar 2011)

Stocks finish a quiet session little changed as investors keep an eye on oil prices


Pues nada, no le quitemos ojo. A ver si se desarrollan los acontecimientos pronto..


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

De momento el sp está cayendo a los 1315 en los futuros


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Un mes y medio en un rango de 700 puntos el Ibex
> 
> Lo mismo en 50 puntos el SP
> 
> ...



Para abajo (le ha faltado a usted concretar).ienso:

P.D: Tonuel póngase corto en unos cuantos valores y échese a dormir.8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2011)

HFs implicados en iNSIDER iNFO -ARIAd-

UPDATE 2-Massachusetts charges hedge fund used insider info | Reuters


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, si en eso estamos todos _d'acord_.
> 
> Pero Mulder tiene razón cuando dice que el C++ en la historia Mysql + Apache + Php, pinta menos que Zuloman tomando una decisión de inversión bien informada :XX:
> 
> A menos que pretendas lanzar querys desde tu código en C++, actualizar la base de datos, y luego leerla a través de una página web...



Sí, eso pretendía, ¿es mala idea? pretendía hacer una página en php. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2011)

Bill Gross, el mayor gurú de renta fija, vende todos sus bonos de EEUU - 2891731 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí, eso pretendía, ¿es mala idea? pretendía hacer una página en php. ::



No no, la idea de php+mysql+apache es cojonuda. Se usa en infinidad de sitios web ( LAMP_(software_bundle) )

La pregunta es, ¿dónde encaja el C++ en todo esto? Como lo has mencionado antes, de ahí la extrañeza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No no, la idea de php+mysql+apache es cojonuda. Se usa en infinidad de sitios web ( LAMP_(software_bundle) )
> 
> La pregunta es, ¿dónde encaja el C++ en todo esto? Como lo has mencionado antes, de ahí la extrañeza.



Joder, que me mareo, lo había comentado con Mulder y me pareció que me decía que lo mejor era cargar los datos en la base Mysql con un programilla en C++ que sea el que se loguee en la web del broker y capture los datos.

Precisamente tenía el problema de que capturar datos con php con "filegetcontents" no funciona con conexiones https, por lo menos, cuando lo intenté no pude hacer el login y cuando probaba con páginas https aunque no hubiera que loguearse tampoco funcionaba.


----------



## credulo (10 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Eme aquí con mi enésima catástrofe de hardware, concretamente lo de siempre, los discos duros, parece que el wrapper 386 IDE-SATA casero ha palmado, creo que en breve voy a tener que liarme la manta a la cabeza y comprarme una máquina decente porque esto ya no puede seguir así.
> 
> En fin, que me he arremangado y escribo con el portatil mientras instalo una vieja versión de Ubuntu (menos mal que el portatil si que es nuevo)



Joer si es que esto no puede seguir así.

Hay que hacer colecta para comprar una máquina nueva a Mulder. Con lo que se gastan algunos en comisiones de pipeo en un día da para una máquina decente


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, que me mareo, lo había comentado con Mulder y me pareció que me decía que lo mejor era cargar los datos en la base Mysql con un programilla en C++ que sea el que se loguee en la web del broker y capture los datos.
> 
> Precisamente tenía el problema de que capturar datos con php con "filegetcontents" no funciona con conexiones https, por lo menos, cuando lo intenté no pude hacer el login y cuando probaba con páginas https aunque no hubiera que loguearse tampoco funcionaba.




Hint: pruebe a usar esto *http://curl.haxx.se/*

Es más complejo, pero porque ofrece más potencia y flexibilidad. Hay que tomarse la molestia de estudiarlo un poco para dominarlo, pero merece la pena.

Con ese juguete, no habrá conexión SSL/HTTPS que se le resista. Será Ud. el "Wonder Hacker" del hilo :


pd: y con esto le evito tener que pasar por el trago del C++, que le veo muy "lanzado" en esa dirección, y de verdad yo creo que aún no ha ponderado Ud. adecuadamente el jardín en el que quiere meterse xDD


----------



## Fran200 (10 Mar 2011)

Señores parece que el "desenlace" está cerca.
Mucho cuidado mañana, hay mucho movimiento y nervios en los mercados en este momento.
Brent ha roto los 116 de forma violenta
Nervios en el Forex
Australia y Japón caen más de 1%
Bono a 10 años 5,55%
Aunque durante la noche europea vuelvan a su cauce, recuerden que algo se esta cocinando.

Mañana con cuidado y buena letra, es decir, poca carga y con las ideas claras.
Nosotros saldremos del mercado español en cuanto podamos, minimizando pérdidas incluso abriendo posiciones en contra de las nuestras para reducir el saldo negativo. (esperemos que no tengamos que hacerlo)

Suerte para mañana.

A descansar.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-los-bonos-de-eeuu-cual-es-el-mensaje.html

:ouch:


----------



## debianita (10 Mar 2011)

Moody's baja el rating a España hasta 'AA2' desde 'AA1' - 2892586 - elEconomista.es

Pasito a pasito, camino del bono basura :XX: al final tendrán más valor los pagares del "que te pego leches"


----------



## pyn (10 Mar 2011)

Me asusta lo que he visto en el spectrum...dice que cerramos por debajo de los 10400...


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Are you ready?
Emociones a raudales tratando de salvar las posiciones largas
No parpadeen que se lo pierden!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Me asusta lo que he visto en el spectrum...dice que cerramos por debajo de los 10400...



¿ y que le dice por arriba? :


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Me asusta lo que he visto en el spectrum...dice que cerramos por debajo de los 10400...



no esta solo, yo voy acojonado desde hace rato :: ya veremos q dice zuloman cuando vea la sorpresa q esta montada ::

edito: no, no dice nada, sangre fria TT


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Are you ready?
> Emociones a raudales tratando de salvar las posiciones largas
> No parpadeen que se lo pierden!



a escapar a primera hora o a aguantar ienso:

Yo creo que voy a mantener la calma hasta perder esos 10400 si el gap bajista es muy fuerte, si no lo es tanto igual me salgo.


----------



## pyn (10 Mar 2011)

Por arriba marca 10457.9....

aunque estoy lanzando varias cosas a la vez, a ver si dice mas cosas interesantes.

Editando: 10534.5 y como muchísimo 10601.5


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Pedimos papel barato contra nuestra posicion y nos barren. Momento de soltar lo gordo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

¿que fue esa explosion?

Fueron los largos del ibex


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

q aguante el 10400 o me veo comiendo en caritas una temporada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2011)

hay que escapar a toda prisa , bien podria caer un 5% posible entrada 10250-10280

pero apuesto por los 10073


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

tranquilos rondamos la base del canal que dio el jefe


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2011)

creo que la gente se a olvidado lo que significa una rebaja de rating , acabamos de caer un escalon y encima perspectiva negativa osea riesgo de mas rebajas , esto es garantia de BIG GUANO el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

Ayer el ibex aguantando como un campeón los 10500 mientras el resto de indices guaneaban

Parece que esto le han pillado con los pantalones bajados

edit: puag, alguien tiró de la cadena, a los 1039X


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10400




Buenos dias... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

El dax también se las trae...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2011)

cuanto kamikaze ::


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Mar 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto kamikaze ::




hay que tener fe... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

De traca. 

Tenemos nuevo gallo en el gallinero

Salgado discrepa de Moody´s: tendría que haber esperado al Banco de España - 2892666 - elEconomista.es

La vicepresidenta económica del Gobierno ha mostrado su "discrepancia" con la agencia de calificación Moody's ha rebajado el rating de España por rebajar desde Aa1 hasta Aa2 con perspectiva negativa por el coste de los planes del Gobierno para sanear el sistema bancario y ha asegurado que estas "dudas" se hubieran resuelto "simplemente esperando a que esta tarde el Banco de España confirme las cantidades necesarias".

"A partir de ahí, quien diga que se necesita una cantidad distinta tendrá que decir en qué entidad", ha afirmado Salgado en declaraciones a los periodistas en los pasillos del Congreso, si bien ha admitido que la preocupación de la agencia por el déficit de las comunidades autónomas estaría justificado.

"Efectivamente, tenemos que hacer más esfuerzos para que se déficit se reconduzca y lo tiene que hacer sobre todo las comunidades y nosotros controlarlo", ha asegurado.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hay que tener fe... 8:



espero que este bromeando hamijo :


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

Huid, insensatosssssss.....


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> tranquilos rondamos la base del canal que dio el jefe



sí, pero cuidado, aunque recuerdo que ya comentó que estaban observando con preocupación el rigor de las cuentas autonómicas, ahora puede que le hayan cambiado el escenario general.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

jodo, ahora q subidon


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Cierro largos 10440


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cierro largos 10440



le falto abrir cortos


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

definicion de cortos....... los q aun seguimos largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De traca.
> 
> Tenemos nuevo gallo en el gallinero
> 
> ...



Ya estoy mucho mas tranquilo inocho:

Aqui lo unico que nos puede salvar y Dios quiera que asi sea es esta escena :


ring, ring,ring,ring 

si digame 

Jose luis ?

si, al aparato

soy Angela, mira ya te he dicho lo que tenias que hacer y sigues intentando engañarme

no.....yo.....estoo......si precisamente hoy....


!!! dejate de gaitas jose luis !!! Hoy mismo anuncias lo que te he dicho que hagas


si, doña angela, no se preocupe

Bueno, ya has visto que te puedo tirar esos 10400 cuando me de la gana eh, asi que hoy mismo

si, si , perdone 

tutu tut tut tut


Elenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa convoca rueda de prensa que nos han pillado !!!! ya!!


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

Hola inversores.
Me podrías recomendar un sitio barato y ágil para inversiones intradía??


Muchas gracias.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

no iremos muy lejos en lo q el SAN no se mueva

se habra vuelto a quedar dormido botin?


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2011)

Buenas,

De momento, pese al susto, los soportes han aguantado, con el SAN rebotando en la zona de colchón comentada. A ver qué pasa. En cualuqier caso, me gustaría comentar una cosilla, y es que muchas veces se abren posiciones al tuntún sin demasiado criterio, pero esta vez, pese al ambiente, hay un soporte definido y mientras aguante hay que tener sangre fría e ignorar lo que pasa fuera del gráfico, porque si las cosas se hacen bien el riesgo está controlado y el potencial de rentabilidad es elevado en un caso así. De hecho, quién haya estado comprando en soporte ya le habrá sacado unas buenas plusvis si ha sabido defender mínimamente su posición, con lo que podrá cubrir las pérdidas por la posible saltada del stop si finalmente nos vamos al guano y si no, como decía, esta debería ser como cualquier otra operación, sólo que, probablemente, con un R/R bastante superior a la media.

Cuando el SP500 jugueteó con los 1030 en verano anda que no me cansé de decir que cuidadín, que no habíamos perdido soportes y que nos podíamos ir 100 puntos para arriba (lo mismo para el IBEX). No sé si os acordaréis, pero el sentimiento de mercado era parecido, con noticias negativas y la sensación constante de estar a punto de despeñarnos. Al final la cosa terminó como terminó, porque no se puede pedir en un, si es que finalmente resulta ser, suelo que no haya nerviosismo y dudas, del mismo modo que en un techo no tendremos jamás la sensación de estar en resistencia, sino que parecerá que queda subida y el optimismo correrá desbocado.

Comento esto, porque, independientemente de cómo acabe la cosa -que puede ser que acabe mal, claro-, nunca, repito, nunca debemos dejarnos llevar por la situación, si acaso tomar medidas excepcionales para controlar la volatilidad (cerrar posis a fin de día, etc). Y lo digo sin más pretensión que esa ¿eh? Ya que ahora mismo no me atrevería a hacer ninguna recomendación, pero a los que especulan, y especialmente a los inversores que van con más calma, no les conviene perder la perspectiva.

Dicho esto... ¿Mañana no hay una reunión importante? ¿Alguien sabe de qué va el tema? :


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2011)

"inversión intradía" debe ser un oximoron. y los términos "barato y...." lo que le quieras poner, otro. 

No todas las casas te ofrecen los mejores precios en todo. Depende mucho de lo que quieras. Por aquí encontrarás bastante gente operando con interdin y algunos con renta4.

Claca mañana tenemos entre muchas otras cosas, el nuevo calendario para el "QE2++ Extra-inyección-turbo-exoatmosférico.". Supongo que te refieres a eso.

En mi operativa a media para el SP, apuesto por un movimiento de 100 puntos abajo. Espero que mañana empiece ese caminito...


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Hola inversores.
> Me podrías recomendar un sitio barato y ágil para inversiones intradía??
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Si lo que quieres es ganar una pasta gansa operando con las mejores herramientas disponibles lo mejor es hacerlo desde un quirófano... pero vaya, te comprendemos, eso son muchos años de carrera y aquí, bueno, con un sólo click puedes meterle una patada en la boca al Botas desde el primer día. Quién se resiste...


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Hola inversores.
> Me podrías recomendar un sitio barato y ágil para inversiones intradía??
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.




En realidad, baratos, lo que se dice baratos, la mayoría de los sitios lo son.

Lo que sale caro son tus errores al comprar o vender


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es ganar una pasta gansa operando con las mejores herramientas disponibles lo mejor es hacerlo desde un quirófano... pero vaya, te comprendemos, eso son muchos años de carrera y aquí, bueno, con un sólo click puedes meterle una patada en la boca al Botas desde el primer día. Quién se resiste...



ç

Yo solo lo hago para jugar, afortunadamente no necesito el dinero. No vengo en busca de lecciones, solo de información.
Me gusta apostar.

Voy a probar esos dos de los que habláis, gracias.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> ç
> 
> Yo solo lo hago para jugar, afortunadamente no necesito el dinero. No vengo en busca de lecciones, solo de información.
> Me gusta apostar.
> ...



jugar? apostar?

no hombre no, entonces este no es su foro...... vaya al de betfair o asi :: pongame un euro a favor del villareal esta noche


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

Repito no vengo a por lecciones. Y menos de gente que se encarga de comentar sus experiencias bursátiles en un foro de internet. 

Fíjate como funciono yo que el año pasado, miento hace más de dos, hice millones en un mes en bolsaphp, un juego y como vi que era divertido dije, vamos a invertir.
Compré 10.000 euros de Jazztel porque pensé que tenía música su nombre, ritmo. Lo vendí a más del doble. Ahora tengo como 9000 euros gratis para jugar. A ver si los hago millones como en el juego ese. 

Gracias.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Repito no vengo a por lecciones. Y menos de gente que se encarga de comentar sus experiencias bursátiles en un foro de internet.
> 
> Fíjate como funciono yo que el año pasado, miento hace más de dos, hice millones en un mes en bolsaphp, un juego y como vi que era divertido dije, vamos a invertir.
> Compré 10.000 euros de Jazztel porque pensé que tenía música su nombre, ritmo. Lo vendí a más del doble. Ahora tengo como 9000 euros gratis para jugar. A ver si los hago millones como en el juego ese.
> ...



¿Y con qué broker compraste esas Jazztel?

No lo digo para que me contestes y menos en un foro de Internet, lo digo para tomarte el pelo, repito, para tomarte el pelo. 

En futuros, Interdin es el más barato que yo conozco.


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

En el de ING. Pero actualiza cada 15 minutos, para lo que lo quiero no me sirve.


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

Lo más probable es que con mis conocimientos nulos a la larga acabe perdiendo casi todo, pero y si tengo suerte y hago un pastón? 

Saludos.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> En el de ING. Pero actualiza cada 15 minutos, para lo que lo quiero no me sirve.



creo q el de ING si quiere hacer intradia es malgastar el dinero, pero si quiere mantener la compra una temporada no es mala opcion


----------



## Pepe LePew (10 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> creo q el de ING si quiere hacer intradia es malgastar el dinero, pero si quiere mantener la compra una temporada no es mala opcion



Exacto.

Gracias.


----------



## pyn (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Repito no vengo a por lecciones. Y menos de gente que se encarga de comentar sus experiencias bursátiles en un foro de internet.
> 
> Fíjate como funciono yo que el año pasado, miento hace más de dos, hice millones en un mes en bolsaphp, un juego y como vi que era divertido dije, vamos a invertir.
> Compré 10.000 euros de Jazztel porque pensé que tenía música su nombre, ritmo. Lo vendí a más del doble. Ahora tengo como 9000 euros gratis para jugar. A ver si los hago millones como en el juego ese.
> ...




¿Estas de coña no?
¿Entiendes la diferencia entre jugar con dinero y apostar dinero?
¿Piensas de veras que serías capaz de jugarte lo que te has jugado en bolsaphp en la vida real? ¿Encima en jazztel? Déjame adivinar, las viste baratas y dijiste, joder menos de XXX céntimos no puede costar, esto sube fijo :XX::XX::XX::XX:.
Espero que no lo diga en serio, troll lo descarto por tema antigüedad en el foro, pero la enajenación mental transitoria no.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Lo más probable es que con mis conocimientos nulos a la larga acabe perdiendo casi todo, pero y si tengo suerte y hago un pastón?
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, eso si que tiene respuesta segura: *no vas a tener suerte*


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

Veo muchos nervios entre la gaceleria y de momento no han roto nada , mientras el cierre sea por encima de los 10400 no ha cambiado nada de nada.

Mi olfato me dice que tanta mala noticia fundamental sin que pase nada significa que en breve saldra una buena


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Veo muchos nervios entre la gaceleria y de momento no han roto nada , mientras el cierre sea por encima de los 10400 no ha cambiado nada de nada.
> 
> Mi olfato me dice que tanta mala noticia fundamental sin que pase nada significa que en breve saldra una buena



esperemos q no ande resfriado :: su suerte es la mia


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Lo más probable es que con mis conocimientos nulos a la larga acabe perdiendo casi todo, pero y si tengo suerte y hago un pastón?
> 
> Saludos.




Yo le respondo, matemáticamente... aprovechando mi debilidad por la teoría del caos y sus corolarios derivados (le he resaltado en negrita lo más significativo):

-------------------------------------
How many times will a random walk cross a boundary line* if permitted to continue walking forever?* A simple random walk on *will cross every point an infinite number of times*. This result has many names: the level-crossing phenomenon, recurrence or *the gambler's ruin*. The reason for the last name is as follows: *a gambler with a finite amount of money will always lose when playing a fair game against a bank with an infinite amount of money*. *The gambler's money will perform a random walk, and it will reach zero at some point, and the game will be over*.

If a and b are positive integers, then the expected number of steps until a one-dimensional simple random walk starting at 0 first hits b or −a is ab. *The probability that this walk will hit b before -a is a / (a + b), *which can be derived from the fact that *simple random walk is a martingale*.

--------------------------------------


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2011)

Este lateral sólo puede significar una cosa... ienso:





Saludos ::


----------



## rosonero (10 Mar 2011)

Dita sea!!!!! Una mañana que me pierdo y el guano enseña sus dientes. 

Permitidme un poco de yalodecíayoismoauta estacional rules !!!


Pd. Hasta las agencias de ratting están por la labor de hacer buena la pauta estacional de Marzo 
Pd2 . Buenas tardes y tal


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2011)

si ya lo de cia yo ...


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes. Después del leñazo matutino y salir no demasiado escaldado con -60 (para como venía la cosa).
Veamos si podemos hacer algo para recuperar.
De momento el sp se mantiene a una distancia prudencial del 1294. Así que atentos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2011)

¿Lo hueles muyayo...? :baba:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Dentro, primer objetivo 10450, ampliable 10480.
Poca carga, veamos si tienen ganas de tirarlo más. (Por debajo de los 10450, como se dijo hace poco solo hay un 10.225)
Así que o recuperamos los entornos del primer objetivo..o fuera unos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

Tito Trichit nos vigila

El BCE avisa a los periféricos: sus esfuerzos de consolidación no convencen - 2893249 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Dentro, primer objetivo 10450, ampliable 10480.
> Poca carga, veamos si tienen ganas de tirarlo más. (Por debajo de los 10450, como se dijo hace poco solo hay un 10.225)
> Así que o recuperamos los entornos del primer objetivo..o fuera unos días.



Más o menos la zona de soporte que considero importante en el IBEX es precisamente el rango que hay entre esos dos niveles, aquí es donde se juega el partido de verdad. Por ahora el IBEX aguanta bastante bien, pero ya sabemos que nuestro índice es capaz de hacer un picado letal en cuestión de milisegundos... y luego algunos se pasan al DAX, no saben lo que se pierden


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Más o menos la zona de soporte que considero importante en el IBEX es precisamente el rango que hay entre esos dos niveles, aquí es donde se juega el partido de verdad. Por ahora el IBEX aguanta bastante bien, pero ya sabemos que nuestro índice es capaz de hacer un picado letal en cuestión de milisegundos... y luego algunos se pasan al DAX, no saben lo que se pierden



Toda la razón SP y con tranquilidad. Esto lanza papel muy rápido en cuanto detecta ventas con volumen.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Mar 2011)

Para una vez que me contengo y no abro posiciones sin estar delante del ordenador y ver los gráficos me pierdo la fiesta, vamos a ir cambiando poco a poco esta filosofía, respiro hondo y repito el mantra "la bolsa abre casi todos los días". De verdad me voy a tener que pasar al Dow ....., a lo que vamos, como ayuden los Usanos nos vamos para abajo, pero creen que tendrá mucha repercusión el dato de necesidad de recapitalización de las cajas y bancos de esta tarde o ya está descontado???


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Para una vez que me contengo y no abro posiciones sin estar delante del ordenador y ver los gráficos me pierdo la fiesta, vamos a ir cambiando poco a poco esta filosofía, respiro hondo y repito el mantra "la bolsa abre casi todos los días". De verdad me voy a tener que pasar al Dow ....., a lo que vamos, como ayuden los Usanos nos vamos para abajo, pero creen que tendrá mucha repercusión el dato de necesidad de recapitalización de las cajas y bancos de esta tarde o ya está descontado???



Descontado.

Ahora mismo especulación pura y dura, con un ojo en los acontecimientos relacionados con las commodities.


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Lo más probable es que con mis conocimientos nulos a la larga acabe perdiendo casi todo, pero y si tengo suerte y hago un pastón?
> 
> Saludos.



Ésa la mentalidad apropiada... :: 
Marketmaker, ahí le va uno calentito.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ésa la mentalidad apropiada... ::
> Marketmaker, ahí le va uno calentito.



Debemos darle la bienvenida y para su bautismo que nos diga donde ve el cierre del IBEX.

Sr. Pepe como lo ve?

Mi SP adelantado en mínimos y nosotros aguantamos a 40 puntos.

Preparados para el arreón (Espero que arriba)


----------



## cipote (10 Mar 2011)

parece como si el SP quisiera guanear, barbas tenemos un problema::


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> parece como si el SP quisiera guanear, barbas tenemos un problema::



Mientras aguante el 1294 no pasa nada. Espero que ocurra y se vea el escenario de Fran. Pero antes un "touch and run" al 1300


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

Joder, joder

que subidones le pegan al ibex


----------



## cipote (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mientras aguante el 1294 no pasa nada. Espero que ocurra y se vea el escenario de Fran. Pero antes un "touch and run" al 1300



me imagino que de cara al vencimiento el viernes proximo, haran lo posible por aguantarlo, no crees?


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mientras aguante el 1294 no pasa nada. Espero que ocurra y se vea el escenario de Fran. Pero antes un "touch and run" al 1300



Acaba de darle el "toque"....pero sin llegar a nuestro objetivo en el IBEX.

Subo SP 10410. Espero que ninguno de Vds. sea un leoncio y me quite mis cromos.

Ahí vienen. SP al 50% de las posiciones, el resto aguantar


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2011)

ya estoy aquí... :Baile:




¿Por dónde íbamos...?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Acaba de darle el "toque"....pero sin llegar a nuestro objetivo en el IBEX.
> 
> Subo SP 10410. Espero que ninguno de Vds. sea un leoncio y me quite mis cromos.
> 
> Ahí vienen. SP al 50% de las posiciones, el resto aguantar



¿Vas a quedarte con algo al cierre?


----------



## cipote (10 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por dónde íbamos...?



por los 3.000, punto arriba punto abajo::


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Vas a quedarte con algo al cierre?



Cuando falten 10 minutos lo sabré.

10448 cierre por abajo, ni loco me quedo.

Ahora mismo solo quiero recuperar lo perdido esta mañana.


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Mar 2011)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> El guano auténtico puede venir mañana, cuando ahora cierre la bolsa y se hagan públicos los datos de refinanciación de bancos y cajas españoles. Ahora da la sensación que lo están sosteniendo y mañana pillar.....



El dato que "den", va a ser "bueno", si o si. Que sea cierto o no, sera otra cosa ,pero vamos, estoy seguro que va a ser "bueno". 
Todas van a estar muy bien, no van a necesitar casi dinero, etc, etc, etc.
Luego esta ya, lo que sea verdad o no, que seguramente no es lo que digan hoy, sino otra cosa, pero vamos, el dato de hoy "sera positifo, nunca negatifo"


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Mar 2011)

ya llego la semana santa!!!!! hoy es jueves de pasion


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Acaba de darle el "toque"....pero sin llegar a nuestro objetivo en el IBEX.
> 
> Subo SP 10410. Espero que ninguno de Vds. sea un leoncio y me quite mis cromos.
> 
> Ahí vienen. SP al 50% de las posiciones, el resto aguantar



Me han quitado la mitad de los cromos. Beneficio a la hucha.
Sigamos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2011)

ahora le toca al resto... :fiufiu:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora le toca al resto... :fiufiu:



Normalmente en una barrida, si se han vendido posiciones con un valor relativamente importante hay un rebote con gap. Por lo que la segunda venta siempre es a mejor precio que la primera.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

Que empiezan a dar las notas...

SUSPENSO

Caja España-Duero necesita 463 millones para alcanzar la solvencia exigida - 2894464 - elEconomista.es

Asimismo, han incidido en que crear un banco sería inviable debido a que Caja España-Caja Duero no tienen la dimensión necesaria para ello y con un volumen de activos y pasivos de 46.000 millones de euros, el Banco de España lo desaconseja.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Bueno esto se aproxima a su fin.

Sr. Pepitoria lo que voy a hacer solo es válido en el caso en que hubiese entrado largo cuando lo dije...unos cuantos puntos más abajo.

Me quedo con una cantidad testimonial, sobre todo por la lejanía de los 1294 y que ha rebotado en las inmediaciones.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Mar 2011)

Y entretanto...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno esto se aproxima a su fin.
> 
> Sr. Pepitoria lo que voy a hacer solo es válido en el caso en que hubiese entrado largo cuando lo dije...unos cuantos puntos más abajo.
> 
> Me quedo con una cantidad testimonial, sobre todo por la lejanía de los 1294 y que ha rebotado en las inmediaciones.



Ya sabe que usted des/hace el mercado 

Una especie de Matrix


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2011)

Más madera:

La espada de Damocles sobre el mercado inmobiliario yanky (en inglés)

Para temblar... entre las Agencias hipotecarias, los munis, el petroleo,... como mañana el Consejo de Pepones no de un mensaje fuerte, y no veo como pueda darlo, se avecina una castaña de mucho cuidado. A lo sumo pueden retrasarlo todavía un poco más... pero es que realmente la pasta se acaba.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya sabe que usted des/hace el mercado
> 
> Una especie de Matrix



El Churribex lo mueven cuatro, y en la gestión de riesgos a algunos le recortan la "bolsa" en momentos como este, por lo que bastante tienen con intentar seguir el mercado con pies de plomo.ienso:

Y tengo que decir que al final de la jornada con un cierto éxito. Desde mínimos a solo cinco puntos del primer objetivo. Ni el TT afina tanto.::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2011)

BdE: 12 entidades deben aumentar capital por 15.152 millones de euros - 2894650 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> BdE: 12 entidades deben aumentar capital por 15.152 millones de euros - 2894650 - elEconomista.es



http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/prensa/Notas_Informativ/anoactual/presbe2011_666.pdf


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/prensa/Notas_Informativ/anoactual/presbe2011_666.pdf



La valoración de los activos, ha sido con muy pero que muy buenos ojos. Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## atman (10 Mar 2011)

Pero en esa lista sólo queda claro los que no cumplen y por cuanto... 

Faltaría ver los que cumplen por los pelos, Es decir que cumplen hoy, pero mañana pueden verse en apuros, por ajustes de mercado, valoraciones más rigurosas, etc... sí ya sé que entonces salen la mitad en rojo, pero...

Dentro de las Coop. de crédito aparece la "Caja Rural Laboral" donde supongo que debería decir Caja Laboral Popular ¿no? Que aunque esté necesitada como todas, no será ni mucho menos de las peores. De aquello que comenté sobre su filial de seguros...tengo en el horno un owned que me tendré que comer calentito allá por Mayo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy el día ha sido bastante mediocre en cuanto a órdenes gordas, no parece que estén por la labor de tirarlo. Entre las 11 y las 16 no han hecho *nada de nada*.

En subasta parecen haber comprado ligeramente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esperemos q no ande resfriado :: su suerte es la mia



En el san no ha pasado ninguna desgracia, en el ibex a pesar de lo que diga Market tampoco veo motivos para alarmarse........de momento.

Eso si, tenga asumida una huida precipitada en los 10200 con el rabo del negrata entre las piernas 


Como es moneda al aire y yo veo mas cara que cruz estoy quietecito y esperando.

Mi posicion es 8.26 en San y veo que hoy ha cerrado a 8.16 , con lo que esta lloviendo me parece hipermoderado........aunque mañana a lo mejor ya me preocupa mas o meto el "xampu" a enfriar en la nevera ::

A puntito estuve hoy de salir por patas al perder los 10400 a primera hora de a mañana......pero me dije....que coño, esta gacela no se mueve de su sitio, veia leoncios por todos lados cazando quietecitos desde sus posiciones de ataque y moverse era mas peligroso que ocultarse en la oscuridad.

Asi veo yo la cosa : Gacela que se mueve acaba en las fauces de un leoncio, estos siguen agazapados y devorando a la que se pone en evidencia........ en algun momento van a levantarse todos de golpe y veremos hacia donde salir pitando....sea con un buen bocado en el trasero o quedandome en las hermosas praderas de plusva mientras el resto de gacelas han huido y me dejan toda la fresca hierba para mi 

Es mas hasta veo a la pareja de jovenes leoncios fran y market esquivando a los dos enormes machos dominantes que estan creando toda esta confusion en la sabana.....alomejo hasta se lian con ellos y queda la cosa en un disputa territorial entre leoncios 

EDITO : Ahora me explico la milagrosa recuperacion del SAN hoy jejjejejej , el informe-comic del banco de ejpaña lo pone de primero de la lista en solvencia con 49051 kilotones , casi doblando al BBVA y a años luz del resto.

Eso deberia querer decir que si la mentira cuela sera el SAN el que lidere subidas y si la mentira no cuela deberia ser de lso menos perjudicados, TT tal y como a mi me gusta, mucho riesgo, poco que perder ( stops mediante ) y mucho que ganar.


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y tengo que decir que al final de la jornada con un cierto éxito. Desde mínimos a solo cinco puntos del primer objetivo. Ni el TT afina tanto.::



No deja de resultar simpático observarle reportando en riguroso directo una jornada suya haciendo TT. Claramente las técnicas de Zulow Jones han trascendido del ámbito meramente _retail_ :XX:

Al menos consiguió Ud. arreglar el día, enhorabuena.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Eso deberia querer decir que si la mentira cuela sera el SAN el que lidere subidas y si la mentira no cuela deberia ser de lso menos perjudicados, TT tal y como a mi me gusta, *mucho riesgo, poco que perder* ( stops mediante ) y mucho que ganar.



Meec! ¡error lógico! ::

Mucho riesgo != Poco que perder

La frase no es congruente, si hay mucho riesgo es que se puede perder mucho y si hay poco que perder es que hay poco riesgo.

Aunque creo que lo determinante del texto era hacer una exhibición en grado pornográfico de zuleuforia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Meec! ¡error lógico! ::
> 
> Mucho riesgo != Poco que perder
> 
> ...



Lea bien doctor, que parece usted un medio de comunicacion  , esta muy feo eso de cortar las frases donde conviene.

mucho y riesgo y poco que perder STOPS MEDIANTE :no:

Traduzco : hay mucho riesgo pero uno lo puede limitar asumiendo perdidas de antemano previstas ( poco que perder) y cortar esas grandes perdidas que podrian suponer esos grandes riesgos ¿ capito? 

Pollastre se imagina usted la cantidad de adeptos a la secta de TT si en unos dias/semanas nos vamos a los 11200 con el SAN liderando las subidas :8: , imaginese lo orgulloso que se sentiria usted de su profeta :XX::XX:

Ya sabe que en cuanto nos vuelva a dar niveles y esas cosas tiene usted el puesto de macho alfa de la manada de gacelas a su disposicion, mientras tanto TT , alguien tiene que dirigir al rebaño


----------



## pollastre (10 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Lea bien doctor, que parece usted un medio de comunicacion  , esta muy feo eso de cortar las frases donde conviene.



Jajajajajaja!! jrande, jrande Capitán :XX:

Dele caña a Mulder, dele, a ver si entre todos conseguimos que se compre un ordenador nuevo para darnos mejores y más artísticos informes de fin de jornada xD



zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre se imagina usted la cantidad de adeptos a la secta de TT si en unos dias/semanas nos vamos a los 11200 con el SAN liderando las subidas :8: , imaginese lo orgulloso que se sentiria usted de su profeta :XX::XX:
> 
> Ya sabe que en cuanto nos vuelva a dar niveles y esas cosas tiene usted el puesto de macho alfa de la manada de gacelas a su disposicion, mientras tanto TT , alguien tiene que dirigir al rebaño




Mire, yo, a qué mentirle: el TT _per se_ me parece más peligroso que Chuck Norris en un bazar Chino. Eso, de entrada.

Pero es que ya, poner el TT en sus manos, me parece el apocalipsis, el acabóse, el arma definitiva, el non plus ultra. ::

Y lo de volver a contratar el churribex... no sé, la verdad... lo estoy ponderando... eventualmente... quién sabe. :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajajajajaja!! jrande, jrande Capitán :XX:
> 
> Dele caña a Mulder, dele, a ver si entre todos conseguimos que se compre un ordenador nuevo para darnos mejores y más artísticos informes de fin de jornada xD
> 
> ...




Imaginese que el arma definitiva funciona esta vez y un numeroso grupo de acolitos se arrodillaran y abrazaran el TT con zuloman como lider ¿ no se sentiria culpable de vernos a todos en la cola de caritas por no gastarse 300 miserables euros para poder darnos niveles del ibex? :fiufiu::::bla:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2011)

Yo me declaro humilde servidora de zuloman y seguidora del TT hasta la muerte. Si se pone una túnica a lo carlosjesus, ya sería imparable.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo me declaro humilde servidora de zuloman y seguidora del TT hasta la muerte. Si se pone una túnica a lo carlosjesus, ya sería imparable.



Dado mi peso y volumen creo que optaria por una tunica tipo Raphel :XX::XX:

Con tantos adeptos.....me estoy pensando muy seriamente eso del libro " Principios basicos del Trading Testicular: la operativa por pipeos" como libro de humor y trading podria ser un "betseler hoygan" ienso:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Mar 2011)

Me gusta eso del arma definitiva, el Sr. Zuloman tiene tirón, estoy tratando de abandonar el TT por otros métodos más fiables pero debo decirle que a veces me tienta el lado oscuro y es como si una fuerza invisible me llamara a operar en bases a su doctrina y siendo sinceros a veces me ha contagiado Sr. Zuloman su zuloefuria, pero si que estaría cojonudo que Sr . Pollastre pusiera sus proyecciones. De todas formas me lo paso cojonudo aquí leyéndolos, la pena es que no puedo seguir toda la sesión en directo, de vez en cuando conecto con mi aifon y me saca una sonrisa alguno de los comentarios que aquí se hacen.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Me gusta eso del arma definitiva, el Sr. Zuloman tiene tirón, *estoy tratando de abandonar el TT por otros métodos más fiables pero debo decirle que a veces me tienta el lado oscuro y es como si una fuerza invisible me llamara a operar en bases a su doctrina y siendo sinceros a veces me ha contagiado Sr. Zuloman su zuloefuria*, pero si que estaría cojonudo que Sr . Pollastre pusiera sus proyecciones. De todas formas me lo paso cojonudo aquí leyéndolos, la pena es que no puedo seguir toda la sesión en directo, de vez en cuando conecto con mi aifon y me saca una sonrisa alguno de los comentarios que aquí se hacen.



La primera vez que fui a un casino en mi vida aposte 1000 pesetas de un total de 5000 que podia "invertir" al 36 , para mi desgracia salio el 36 y la siguiente jugada repitio ( lo juro ) , con 18 añitos me vi a las 11 de la noche tras menos de una hora de "trabajo" con 72000 pesetas en mi bolsillo de los 80 , un muy buen sueldo de la epoca.

Desde entonces me gusta el juego ( por eso decia que para mi desgracia).

Lo mismo pasa con el TT , si usted ha ganado con el TT siempre sera un adicto 

Y ya si se hace TT con las proyecciones de Pollastre es como jugar al poker viendole las cartas al otro :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (10 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hora de dormir.
> Segundo intento de recortes en el SP.
> 
> Objetivos, después de perder los 1322, la si*guiente parada en 1294*.
> ...




Ya lo tenemos rebotando en el nivel, importante el cierre.

Aparecerá la mano bendita? Esto ya está muy cerca de nivel de ventas automáticas.

Edit: La mano bendita deja de acariciar en 1302.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ya lo tenemos rebotando en el nivel, importante el cierre.
> 
> *Aparecerá la mano bendita?* Esto ya está muy cerca de nivel de ventas automáticas.
> 
> Edit: La mano bendita deja de acariciar en 1302.



la duda ofende, mire como acaricia una y otra vez en el nivel del down citado por su amigo MM :no:

parece que eso que dije que podia ser una lucha territorial entre leoncios les esta poniendo nerviosos ¿ no les da verguenza que tenga que tranquilizarles una gacelilla como yo ? :XX:::

Tampoco pretendera que se lo alejen mucho de la zona de peligro para que tenga usted claro que hacer mañana ¿no?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> la duda ofende, mire como acaricia una y otra vez en el nivel del down citado por su amigo MM :no:
> 
> parece que eso que dije que podia ser una lucha territorial entre leoncios les esta poniendo nerviosos ¿ no les da verguenza que tenga que* tranquilizarles una gacelilla como yo* ? :XX:::
> 
> Tampoco pretendera que se lo alejen mucho de la zona de peligro para que tenga usted claro que hacer mañana ¿no?









Rasque en la barriguilla que eso me relaja...::::::

Edit: Cierre al límite, y caída en los primeros minutos del post. Otro día de tensión que nos espera ¿Pero cual no lo es?

Les dejo, todavía me queda un buen rato de trabajo.

Suerte


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2011)

Lo veo y no lo creo, el hilo degenera de zuleuforia a zulopeloteo ::

Este señor dentro de poco nos va a ofrecer bonos al 8% para comprar pisitos y alquilarlos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo veo y no lo creo, el hilo degenera de zuleuforia a zulopeloteo ::
> 
> Este señor dentro de poco nos va a ofrecer bonos al 8% para comprar pisitos y alquilarlos :XX:



como???????????????'' es usted el unico del hilo que aun no ha comprado ningun bono al 20 % de interes mensual :XX::XX: , van avalados por los beneficios del libro de TT :no:

HIBERSION segura :bla:

Joder que risas me estoy echando, bueno os dejo que mi mujer ya me mira mal.

Mañana tension, emocion y TT


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Mar 2011)

jijijijiji... mañana otro gap a la baja... 


si es que se veia venir... :fiufiu:



así que esperaré a comprar en mínimos... )

Saludos )


----------



## credulo (11 Mar 2011)

Se ha quedado el SP en los 1295

A ver si recorta más antes de darle un arreón para arriba. Yo es que lo veo todo caro caro, me pasa como con los pisos.


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> jijijijiji... mañana otro gap a la baja...
> 
> 
> si es que se veia venir... :fiufiu:
> ...



En el ibex? Mañana nueva bajada? O hablas de sp?


----------



## Fran200 (11 Mar 2011)

No "zuleen". De momento la cotización americana se ha relajado.
Si Luis ha dejado, aunque haya sido una pequeña parte, abierta es porque ha visto posibilidades de tirar arriba dentro de la primera hora de negociación.

Cotización del Brent 115
Euro-Dólar. 1.381 y subiendo
SP rondando los 1298.

Si hay algún cambio antes de ir a casa a descansar, edito la info.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2011)

Que horas más malas...

Un rebote , un poquito de trading (testicular) alcista hasta el mediodía pero en la apertura usana otra vez veremos si le dan por despeñarse.

El petroleo ya no cuela porque hoy se ha relajado durante casi todo el día; hay algo más de fondo.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Mar 2011)

Cierto, estoy viendo posibilidades en la hoja de ruta de mañana y la cosa está complicada.

10505-10388-10230
1. Apertura en rojo, con rebote en nivel intermedio, nos vamos arriba y si superamos el nivel superior, lo mismo nos sorprenden con un cierre bien verde.

2. Si la apertura es arriba y chocamos con el nivel superior, el camino abajo puede ser largo.


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2011)

Pese a que erré el timing (y armé la compra en los 8,40) le voy a Botin así sea a largo plazo.

Hoy lloraba viendo la acción en 8,19 o por ahi que llegó a estar 

En fin, no se pueden ganar todos los centavos de la lata *SALVO que hagas TT* y eso, es para unos pocos elegidos !


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

Mañana, viernes hay follón en un montón de países árabes, incluyendo Arabia Saudí, donde hoy ya han caído algunos palos. La mayoría de esos acontecimientos, antes de la apertura yankie. Y seguiremos pendientes de las transfusiones, claro.

Yo esta semana venía abriendo cortos en el SP tras perder de nuevo los 1325. Y la verdad es que hoy... he hecho un poco el tonto, y al final vendí dos posiciones, una cada vez que perdíamos los 1300... pero espero que mañana sus compañeras me den alguna alegría. Sino... igual espero un poco más. Pero los vencimientos siempre me ponen nervioso y preferiría esperar fuera.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Mar 2011)

Abandono por hoy, a casita.


Bono a 10 años: 5,57

lo más destacado a esta hora.

Suerte


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2011)

zuloman, yo soy su seguidor..... manteniendo San hasta el infinito y mas allá.....o hasta que ustéc nos dé sus revelaciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2011)

Inicio rojo; lo de Japón puede afectar 

Veremos si el ibex puede aguantar soportes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2011)

Son momentos de guerra en las bolsas :

Napoleon siempre acudia a las batallas con una camisa roja, lo hacia por que si resultaba herido la tropa no notaba la sangre derramada y no perdian su valor.

Hoy tenemos reunion europea a la que acudira Zapatero, bien es sabido por todos que Zapatero siguiendo esta tradicion napoleonica siempre acude a las reuniones con Merkel CON PANTALONES MARRONES.

En conclusion, es mas que posible que previamente a la reunion se prepare un ambiente muy hostil en el ibex.....pero cuando el olor delate la debilidad de Zapatero y asuma todas y cada una de las ordenes que le daran......es posible que la cosa cambie a mejor.

!!!ojo!!! el riesgo de caida brutal es altisimo, quedarse quietecito sin stops una locura, poner stops deñidos garantia de que os los salten, asi que Zuloman pondra stops holgados y asumira sus perdidas si la cosa sale mal :::::: ........... si sale bien sere elevado a los altares y ascendido de capitan a general zuloman 

En cualquier caso repito lo que siempre le digo a mis seguidores: el maestro armero estara encantado de recibir sus reclamaciones :: , aqui el unico que envia cheques cuando la niña falla es Pollastre ehhh:bla:


----------



## pyn (11 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, yo soy su seguidor..... manteniendo San hasta el infinito y mas allá.....o hasta que ustéc nos dé sus revelaciones.



Si pierde los 7.92 puedes vender hasta tu hígado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Si pierde los 7.92 puedes vender hasta tu hígado.



tampoco sería una gran perdida..... las tengo en 8.19


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2011)

Moody's rebaja el rating de cuatro comunidades autónomas - 2895941 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (11 Mar 2011)

:baba: me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2011)

Yo diria que Zapatero se ha cagado en el falcon antes de llegar a la reunion 







EDITO: ME ten go que ir señores dejo orden de venta de SAN en la primera resistencia por arriba......disculpen que no ponga el stop por abajo ....... no me fio de los leoncios y seguro que antes de subir meten un buen meneo


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2011)

Lo mejor es que no hemos tocado suelo... )


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

Hoy la cosa va mejor... llegar al baile a primera hora siempre da más posibilidades...



Spoiler



largo 10352-10430 y abierto corto en 10430


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2011)

¿Hay suelo...? ienso:


:no:

Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10335 (vencimiento 15/4)





Saludos :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Mar 2011)

Largos cerrados... +40 pipos y hasta el lunes...


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Mar 2011)

al final zuloman va a triunfar de nuevo......  la gacela q se rie de los leoncios


----------



## rosonero (11 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes.

No sé si lo han posteado

_15:05:32 h. Mundo Hedge Fund. Ojo [Imprimir]

Atención porque a cierre de ayer, las instituciones pro primera vez desde noviembre del año pasado, han pasado a bajistas. El saldo vendedor es muy moderado, no hay ventas agresivas aún ni mucho menos pero desde luego el saldo neto es vendedor. Aspecto muy importante a tener en cuenta. _

Pauta estacional de Marzo approved 01/03 10950 ---- 11/03 11350. lástima que ha habido tanta volatilidad que cualquiera aguantaba desde arriba a abajo :cook:

Pd. A excepción de Bendita que se vacunó de por vida contra el dolor.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Mar 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo perdia algo similar a los 30k de BL con unas AIG compradas en 1,50$ que llegaron a bajar a 0,39$ y en cuanto retomaron la senda alcista vendi perdiendo poca cantidad, a los pocos meses de vender o al año cotizaron por encima de los 3$.
> 
> Yo personalmente he ganado mas en bolsa con acciones que no en derivados, el apalacamiento te hace sufrir mucho mientras que los papeles los guardas en el cajon y herencia para los nietos.



tambien catacrack esta inmunizado ::

estamos a los dos lados del oceano caminando sobre la cuerda floja :cook: si parpadean se lo van a perder........... estan consumiendo tiempo la cosa es hacia donde saltara la liebre  en soportes se debe comprar pero pinta la cosa mu malitaaaaa :´( y mucha volatilidad = pupa (menos en el caso de zuloman q es sinonimo de pipeo de exito )


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

Bueno, cierro ibex para hoy con 204p en el bolsillo, y ahora a ver que hacemos con esos SP's. Tengo buen margen, así que he puesto 1/3 con stops en 1300 pero el resto aguantar.
Recuerden que hoy no hay POMO y se nota (y no sólo en la cotización).


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes.
Buena lucha en los USA (S&P en 1294 y peleando)
Si hace un amago de 1297-1300, que debe hacerlo en los próximos minutos, podemos ver un máximo todavía. Nos mantienen en medio del canal.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Mar 2011)

hay q reconocer q el ibex tiene personalidad...... cuando todos suben...... el baja......

cuando todos se despeñan.......el apenas se mueve.......

(voz torrente on )es un indice con dos cojones (voz de torrente off)

bueno...personalidad o mamoneo de 4 q lo manejan a su antojo  lo q sus mercedes prefieran


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> al final zuloman va a triunfar de nuevo......  la gacela q *se **rie *de los leoncios





Eso son las hienas, pipoapipo.... se confude Ud. de animal acuático ::


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2011)

Poco que comentar... El IBEX aguanta, con el equilibrio entre TEF y los dos grandes bancos funcionando a la perfección. Telefónica, por cierto, tiene soportes importantísimos en el rango 17,85 (donde en estos momentos cotiza, apróximadamente) hasta los 17,50, a menos de un 2%. En consecuencia, a menos que el sector bancario se descalabre, lo más probable es que el IBEX encuentre una zona de parada sólida, independientemente de si todavía quiere recortar un poco más, que no es para nada descartable vista la pérdida de los 10.420.

Es momento de estar tranquilos y totalmente asépticos, no debemos dejarnos infectar por los gérmenes que la prensa dispara constantemente. El escenario sigue desarrollándose de momento sin cambios. Si se opera, hay que tener muy claro lo que se hace, con stop férreo, también el de beneficios. A mí el otro día me jodieron una operación por avaricioso, buscando un giro que no se había producido. De momento hay lo que hay, rangos muy estrechos, todo lo demás es anticiparse.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2011)

El ibex tiene pinta de hacer algo gordo en próximos días

Los leoncios sólo esperan espantando las moscas con la cola


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso son las hienas, pipoapipo.... se confude Ud. de animal acuático ::



uy lo q le ha dicho........

eso explicaria pq no le pillan nunca.............. el proximo libro de carpatos se titulara......" leones, hienas y gacelas"


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

Petróleos en el punto de mira para algún largo. Pero tengo que hacer numeros...

SP. Han querido cerrar la hora en verde, pero la cosa no ha llegado lejos. Con el Presidente de Peponia haciendo ejercicios espirituales, las cosas no son igual...

Toy vioendo de reojo el ibx... ganas de darle un tirito más, pero mejor me centro.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

Es que aquí hay tomate, el que se moje puede salir trasquilado.

Demasiado cerca de 1294 (SP) y eso son arenas movedizas.

Aquí no se mueve nadie, mientras no se decida la dirección USA, y parece que lo van a guardar hasta el cierre Europeo.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, dentro...y a confiar en los que meten dinero en soportes. 
El finde lo dejo todo cerrado, así que diez minutos...


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Mar 2011)

¿Algún valiente para comprar al cierre...? :fiufiu:


yo veo el tema demasiado cerca del abismo... y durante demasiado tiempo... ienso:


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2011)

Y el gráfico explicativo:







Se ve perfectamente la importancia de la zona, que cuenta ahora con el apoyo de una directriz que recientemente ya hizo se trabajo.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Algún valiente para comprar al cierre...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> yo veo el tema demasiado cerca del abismo... y durante demasiado tiempo... ienso:



Yo ya lo he dicho, pase lo que pase cierro todo.

Lo de última hora, porque estamos en base del canal y solo una triste operación que deje abierta ayer....

Mira me van a dejar buen sabor de boca:: Sp y a seguirlos a donde quieran


----------



## EL_LIMITE (11 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Algún valiente para comprar al cierre...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> yo veo el tema demasiado cerca del abismo... y durante demasiado tiempo... ienso:



Yo me lo estoy pensando, pero a la inversa pero sobre todo por las noticias que pueda dar este fin de semana aunque no se no se, soy una gacela miedica.


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

SP, maniobra "Loco Iván". =^_^=


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Mar 2011)

En fin..., no entro... la semana que viene más... 8:


----------



## rosonero (11 Mar 2011)

Hace diez minutos que ya he cerrado el tiempo real del broker, para jugársela siempre tenemos Bet fair, bet and win y compañía, además no quiero cargarme las plusvis de estos últimos días. :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

Pues listo, todo cerrado y una semana de vacaciones.

Por cierto, cambio de horario por aquí.

Nos vemos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es que aquí hay tomate, el que se moje puede salir trasquilado.
> 
> Demasiado cerca de 1294 (SP) y eso son arenas movedizas.
> 
> Aquí no se mueve nadie, mientras no se decida la dirección USA, y parece que lo van a guardar hasta el cierre Europeo.




No puedo dejar de admirar a gente como Uds., sin perjuicio de que muevan poco o mucho dinero. Realmente operan a - para mi juicio - "larguísimo" plazo, casi eterno; confían en que personas X metan dinero Y en soportes, resistencias o similares...

... cuando la cosa va mal, con 100 pipolettos en contra, lo único que se les ocurre decir es "son cosas del amor"... y siguen Uds. ahí dale que te pego...

Lo dicho, son Uds. de admirar. Por lo que a mí respecta, una posición abierta con más de 30 segundos de vida, me produce urticaria. :cook:


edit: en realidad, hasta 60 segundos puedo aguantar más o menos sin levantar las orejas. Pero no más allá...


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo dejar de admirar a gente como Uds., sin perjuicio de que muevan poco o mucho dinero. Realmente operan a - para mi juicio - "larguísimo" plazo, casi eterno; confían en que personas X metan dinero Y en soportes, resistencias o similares...
> 
> ... cuando la cosa va mal, con 100 pipolettos en contra, lo único que se les ocurre decir es "son cosas del amor"... y siguen Uds. ahí dale que te pego...
> 
> ...



le puede el ansia


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que el terremoto de Japón de esta semana les ha descuadrado las cosas a los leoncios, nadie esperaba tanta bajada esta semana y no se me ocurre ningún otro evento importante a descontar, aunque la FED está en el punto de mira.

En el Ibex hemos tenido confetti (soltada de papelitos) a las 16:30 con unos 326 contratos a la venta.

Y en subasta al final han vendido, aunque no se ha visto hasta el último momento.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

No es confianza ciega, detrás hay datos. Si tienes un objetivo tienes que mantenerlo hasta que se alcance (lo que pasa la mayoría de las veces) o que se pierda en el sueño de los justos. En ese momento borrón, cuenta nueva y a seguir.
Si no lo haces y eres totalmente aséptico...duras dos minutos en este mundo.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que el terremoto de Japón de esta semana les ha descuadrado las cosas a los leoncios, nadie esperaba tanta bajada esta semana y no se me ocurre ningún otro evento importante a descontar, aunque la FED está en el punto de mira.
> 
> ...



Sr. Mulder, estaba dentro de lo previsto, por eso se ha movido poco papel (como habrá podido comprobar)
La excusa puede ser cualquiera, pero como dijo Fran, la siguiente parada eran los 1294 del SP y aquí estamos, con el Ibex acompañando.

Ahora si, recojo los trastos

Ciao


----------



## EL_LIMITE (11 Mar 2011)

Nada, hoy soy una gacela satisfecha (he tenido suerte) y vamos minorando las pérdidas pero estoy cerrado de cara al lunes.


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> SP, maniobra "Loco Iván". =^_^=



...parece que no estaba tan loco... cierro 1/3, que estos tienen un peligro...

alcanzados los 1301, tendremos tiron fuerte arriba..


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No es confianza ciega, detrás hay datos. Si tienes un objetivo tienes que mantenerlo hasta que se alcance (lo que pasa la mayoría de las veces) o que se pierda en el sueño de los justos. En ese momento borrón, cuenta nueva y a seguir.
> Si no lo haces y eres totalmente aséptico...duras dos minutos en este mundo.



No me comprende Ud., o yo no me he explicado bien.

Insisto: el trabajo de personas como Ud. me parece excepcional, pero sencillamente no lo comparto.

Mire, hubo un tiempo... no ha mucho más de un año... donde las famosas proyecciones por las que el Capitán Zuloman bebe los vientos, eran las que yo usaba para operar.

Oh, sí: hace casi un año que yo no uso las proyecciones para operar; las he seguido poniendo durante todo este tiempo por echar una mano, donde pudiera.

El inconveniente con el intradiario (y note Ud. que en intradiario estoy incluyendo cualquier cosa que exceda de una hora) es que nadie, y digo nadie, puede controlarlo.

Verá Ud., en un ejercicio de honradez que les hace acreedores de mi respeto (y ahora hablo muy en serio), ayer reconocieron Uds. que se equivocaron e iban en pérdidas. Afortunadamente, al final pudieron recuperarse, cuestión ésta de la que me alegro.

Sin embargo, querría que extrajera Ud. el mensaje de todo esto: nadie, con dinero, sin dinero, con medios, sin medios, ni Ud., ni yo, puede controlar el mercado a un plazo que a duras penas exceda una hora. Y a veces, ni eso.

Cuando alguien apuesta sus beneficios o pérdidas a una posición extendida sobre el tiempo, por esto mismo, no puedo dejar de admirarle.

Ud. tendrá datos, que no lo niego. Es más, sé que los tiene. Pero Ud., con todos sus datos comprados con el dinero de sus jefes, con todo su buen hacer, su mejor intención, y su aún mejor conocimiento de los mercados, no puede decirme qué pasará mañana.

Empero, yo sí puedo decirle a Ud. qué pasará, con un 80% de probabilidades, en los próximos 30 segundos de cotización del futuro ES (SP500).

Saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No me comprende Ud., o yo no me he explicado bien.
> 
> Insisto: el trabajo de personas como Ud. me parece excepcional, pero sencillamente no lo comparto.
> 
> ...



Esto me hace preguntar hasta cuanto tiempo puede anticiparse la niña a los acontecimientos, más que nada por curiosidad.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (11 Mar 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, si se opera de esa forma, como yo lo veo en esos 30 segundos o ese minuto puede cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos como usted dice, no es verdad? pero no sería ponerse muy al descubierto o muy en evidencia de cara a los leoncios?


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, si se opera de esa forma, como yo lo veo en esos 30 segundos o ese minuto puede cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos como usted dice, no es verdad? pero no sería ponerse muy al descubierto o muy en evidencia de cara a los leoncios?




¿Cómo habría de ponerme al descubierto?

Dígame, qué es más llamativo:

Operar una única posición con 100 contratos, en una sola operación que Ud. vea absolutamente clara e imposible de perder...

u operar 20 posiciones de 5 contratos cada una, en 20 operaciones aleatoriamente espaciadas en el tiempo? Donde, quizás, pueda Ud. sacar... qué digo yo... un 60/40... un 75/25 ... de aciertos... 

Ahí tiene Ud. un ejemplo del clásico algoritmo A/D de toda la vida.


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto me hace preguntar *hasta cuanto tiempo *puede anticiparse la niña a los acontecimientos, más que nada por curiosidad.




Falta un matiz en la pregunta, ahí.

El matiz que falta es, "con qué porcentaje de fiabilidad?"

Porque todos, cualquiera de nosotros, somos capaces de anticipar lo que pasará pasado mañana... con un 50% de fiabilidad


----------



## credulo (11 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Falta un matiz en la pregunta, ahí.
> 
> El matiz que falta es, "con qué porcentaje de fiabilidad?"
> 
> Porque todos, cualquiera de nosotros, somos capaces de anticipar lo que pasará pasado mañana... con un 50% de fiabilidad



Ya puestos una curva con la evolución de la fiabilidad a lo largo del tiempo 

No responda a esta pregunta ...

Yo me he quedado comprado al cierre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2011)

sigo aguantando mis San....


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Mar 2011)

Libia en guerra, Japón arrasado, y el down parriba +++, que le den a la bolsa.


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2011)

*Pollastre:*

Alguna vez supiste comentar la diferencia de operar "por ecosistemas" y como, cuando te salias de "tu nivel" *venía un pez más grande y te deglutía*.

Algo me dice que cuando tienes que mover posiciones del tamaño de las que tienen que administrar en las oficinas de Fran o Market Maker los plazos ultracortos no deben permitir encontrar contrapartidas para las operaciones.

Es la diferencia de ir por la playa en Jet Sky o tener que meter un portacontenedores de 1000 pies en un puerto.

Creo que "el mundo feliz" (y justamente te lo reconocía Fran los otros días) es tener las herramientas que tú tienes -propias de un grande- pero poder moverse a escala de un "pequeño".

Sin duda ha de ser una combinación muy afortunada pero no aplicable -como supongo- en otras ligas.

De todos modos *el sistema DEBE FUNCIONAR o Fran o MM serían desempleados hace mucho !!* 



Obviamente el otro método brillante es el TT pero, para encararlo ya no hablamos de CIENCIA sino de RELIGION  y dejamos el asunto para otro capítulo.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Mar 2011)

Bueno como este andará ya en un estado lamentable, por ser fin de semana y empezar las vacaciones me meto en el tema yo mismo.

Cualquier estudiante de ciencias puras no cree que las casualidades se puedan mantener en el tiempo y a todo le da una probabilidad de ocurrir o no ocurrir.

Partiendo de esta base y viendo la operativa que tan alegremente narramos en tiempo real, con un porcentaje de acierto muy alto, no puede deberse a la casualidad.
En eso estaremos de acuerdo, supongo.

Yo no se que va a pasar mañana, pero es que ni lo que va a pasar dentro de un minuto, solo se el porcentaje de probabilidades que pase cierta cosa en un espacio temporal.
Lo que va a pasar en un trimestre, pues lo mismo. A menor espacio temporal, mayor confianza de la proyección. También estaremos de acuerdo.

Visto que en multitud de ocasiones, hemos dejado posiciones abiertas, de un día para otro diciéndolo abiertamente, incluso aguantando un chaparrón a la apertura con el convencimiento de que se giraría (por ejemplo ayer dije que si Luis dejó algo abierto es porque esperaba que en la primera parte de la sesión veía una cotización superior a la de su compra, y ha pasado ¿Casualidad?..son demasiadas y durante mucho tiempo para creerlo) algo tiene que haber para que tomemos esas decisiones, que parecen suicidas.

Pues ese "algo" se llama información, medios para tratar esa información y algo de "olfato".

Veamos como funciona esto, muy mascadito, como a mi me gusta explicar las cosas:

Cogemos un gráfico a un minuto, y vemos subidas bajadas.
Ahora con una lupa ampliamos x 100 por ejemplo, vemos dientes de sierra dentro de los dientes de sierra anteriores.
Ahora hablamos de espacios temporales no controlables por humanos, precisamente aquí es donde se pelean los Sistemas de alta frecuencia y los que muchos aficionados tratan de cazar los movimientos, rebañando puntos con más o menos éxito.

Bien ahora reducimos zoom, tenemos un espacio temporal más amplio e información, toda la que se pueda imaginar y mas, detallada al máximo. Bien pues las decisiones que se toman por operadores se basan en esa información y la cotización se dirige hacia esas decisiones que se han tomado. Mientras los sistemas de alta frecuencia siguen rebañando puntos a toda velocidad, pero siguiendo ese tubo que se le marca.

Naturalmente todo esto tiene un coste muy alto, siempre proporcional al dinero que manejas.

Sobre los jefes: ese concepto es muy antiguo.
Son socios inversores, en los que unos ponen capital y otros trabajo y capital, compartiendo beneficios. Naturalmente también hay asalariados, por supuesto.

Si se quiere ganar dinero no vale con quedarse en casa con 300.000 euros y sacarle rendimiento, que gente como Luis sacaría con facilidad un sueldecito para vivir decentemente. Dos ordenadores, un monitor de operaciones y una pantalla de 42" con una buena conexión y un servicio en tiempo real te vale. Inversión mínima y tranquilidad.

Pero si quieres ganar dinero, tienes que entrar en una sociedad de inversión, jugando tu dinero, aunque sea un 1% del capital total y participando en beneficios junto con los plus por objetivos cumplidos.
En ese momento es cuando puedes acceder a material e información que de ninguna otra forma conseguirías, y totalmente necesario para manejar cantidades de dinero golosas para los grandes tiburones y no ser comido.

Bueno veamos el cierre.
Importante el 1302 del SP.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Mar 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Pollastre:*
> 
> Alguna vez supiste comentar la diferencia de operar "por ecosistemas" y como, cuando te salias de "tu nivel" *venía un pez más grande y te deglutía*.
> 
> ...




Cierto, los sistemas automáticos manejan poco capital (relativo).
Los movimientos de algo mas de volumen se hacen espaciados en el tiempo. Cuando nosotros decimos...suelto o compro en tal cifra...es la cifra media. La operación tarda, incluso hay contra-órdenes, por eso muchas veces al decir dentro se observa un retroceso que "acojona" pero es natural. Los sistemas reaccionan a las órdenes de volumen y hay que hacerlo con la mayor garantía de éxito.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (11 Mar 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Libia en guerra, Japón arrasado, y el down parriba +++, que le den a la bolsa.



No sólo Libia y Japón, todo el mundo árabe en plena efervescencia, el petróleo a 110$, materias primas por las nubes, Oro y Plata idem de idem, Portugal al borde del "rescate" , Grecia al borde del default, la recuperación económica que sólo aparece en estadísticas precocinadas, contabilidad bancaria en estado permanente de excepción, por aquello del riesgo sistémico; deudas públicas y privadas que todo el mundo sabe que no van a poder ser pagadas............cualquiera de estas noticias de forma aislada debería provocar serias correcciones en las bolsas; dándose todas ellas simultaneamente el crash debería ser de libro.

Si no se ha producido, cabe preguntarse.

¿Quién o quienes sujetan las bolsas?, ¿Por qué?, ¿durante cuanto tiempo podrá?
¿qué ocurrirá cuando no pueda?

Tengo la sensación de que se está gestando algún tipo de catástrofe económica, bursátil, social, política..........¿militar?

Ocurre cómo en un terremoto, se están acumulando fuerzas que cuando se liberen, pueden ser incontrolables.

Nuestros ilustres próceres globales, políticos y económicos no han querido afrontar la crísis de forma que pudiera pasarles factura en sus aspiraciones políticas o económicas, no han querido tomar decisiones comprometidas....... creo que vamos a sufrir las consecuencias.


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2011)

Puede funcionar, Don Nico  y de hecho es así como funcionan los sistemas HFT "grandes".

Ellos aplican una versión paralela y distribuída del clásico algoritmo A/D (Acumulación / Distribución); solo que el A/D de toda la vida se hace cuando una mano fuerte quiere hacer un movimiento proporcionalmente grande en una security, y esto es, digamos, algo más "amplio de miras".

Se generan pequeños "chunks", paquetes, arbitrariamente pequeños. Uno, tres, cuatro contratos... y se trabaja de forma distribuída sobre varios índices o mercados.

En este escenario, considere ahora que un HFT puede hacer, sin despeinarse demasiado, varios cientos de roundtrips ( compra + venta , o venta + recompra ) por minuto.

Multiplique ahora eso por N indices o securities, y póngalo a trabajar 20 horas al día, cinco días a la semana.

Y verá Ud. que, mano fuerte o mano pequeña, si sus algoritmos son buenos puede Ud. colocar casi lo que le de la gana en el mercado.

¿Significa eso que todas las manos fuertes hacen esto? Por supuesto que no, y ahí tenemos el excelente post de Fran200 para describirnos otro tipo de escalas temporales y técnicas de inversión. 

Pero, ¿poderse hacer? ya lo creo que sí, seas grande o pequeño.




Nico dijo:


> *Pollastre:*
> 
> Alguna vez supiste comentar la diferencia de operar "por ecosistemas" y como, cuando te salias de "tu nivel" *venía un pez más grande y te deglutía*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Mar 2011)

ntes de ir a la cama, para tener algo sobre lo que charlar voy a poner algunas de las afirmaciones de un trader durante un interrogatorio (es tristemente conocido el muchacho). La lectura de su declaración da una idea general de como funciona una Sala de negociación.
Varias frases de la declaración para hacerse una idea de una de las múltiples formas de funcionamiento de un equipo de traders:

"fui asignado como asistente de trading [trading assistant, que suelen sentarse cerca de los traders y les ayudan a hacer cálculos y a lo que haga falta, y que suele ser un paso previo para pasar a trading"

Un asistente que te pasa cifras, indicadores sobre el plan de trading diario. Apoyo a la decisión (La decisión es humana, apoyada por información técnica)


"adopté una posición sobre las acciones de Allianz (aseguradora alemana) unos días antes del atentado del metro de Londres, apostando a que las acciones caerían.Todo el mundo perdió excepto yo, que gané 500.000 Euros "

Abre una posición contra todos los indicadores y de casualidad acierta (Decisión humana contra los indicadores, los input de información solo indican camino, él decide)

"Un buen día para un trader era ganar 30.000 o 40.000 Euros, Para mi, ganar un millón no era nada. Tomé riesgos insensatos. Hice beneficios astronómicos, que me producían a veces orgasmos. Además, cubría las pérdidas de muchos de mis compañeros."

La gestión del riesgo se la pasa por ahí, el supervisor no quiere saber nada, solo que gana dinero. Se ve el trabajo en equipo, el resultado es del equipo, no del operador.

"En noviembre de 2007, en sucesivas operaciones intra-día, yo iba y venía en el DAX [el índice de la bolsa alemana] y viendo que era buena, tomé posiciones en los autómatas de mis compañeros de trabajo, al mismo tiempo y todo el mundo lo vio y lo sabía. Ese día hice 600.000€. Mi manager entonces me pidió explicaciones, quería saber las razones y motivos por los que yo me guiaba al invertir ….”

La diversificación del riesgo entre distintos trader desaparece, cada uno tiene una personalidad y forma de actuar distinta, pero totalmente válidas. Toma posiciones personales en las consolas, siguen siendo decisiones humanas. Esto ya empieza a mosquear al supervisor...va demasiado lejos.

"“A principios de 2008 [pocos días de ser descubierto], cambié mi posición a “long” porque sabía que el mercado había evolucionado mucho, y estaba convencido de que el mercado iba a recuperarse en los próximos tres meses …. Únicamente al el cierre de la sesión del 18 de enero de 2008 el resultado fue negativo. Entonces, decidí que analizaría la evolución del mercado cuando volviera el lunes. Contaba con el mercado subiría el martes"

Seguimos con decisiones "humanas", incluso en este párrafo nos muestra que hace análisis trimestral (¿Os suena?). Incluso deja caer que el lunes deja operaciones para el martes abiertas convencido de una dirección del mercado.


"Se tarda un segundo en invertir 150 millones de euros. Cuatro en invertir 1.000 millones. Es algo que sucede tan rápido en el ordenador que se pierde el sentido de las cantidades manejadas. El mercado internacional es tan grande que absorbe cualquier orden en cuestión de segundos."

Entran en juego las maquinitas, toma una posición y manda la orden. Ahora el sistema decide el "timing", pero en la dirección marcada. Al otro lado están las otras maquinitas recibiendo información y empieza un tira-afloja. Hasta que se coloca todo.

"Yo había apostado 30.000 millones de dólares a la bajada del Dax. Cuando en el otoño de 2007 se desplomaron los mercados, me beneficié de eso. Deshice mi posición, apoyando así el mercado. Los agentes del mercado se olieron una manipulación bursátil y protestaron ante la Bolsa alemana; esta inició una investigación y descubrió que yo apoyaba al Dax"

Otra decisión humana, en este caso con una cantidad de capital que manipulaba el mercado. Las maquina obedecía, colocaba paquetes de órdenes en la dirección marcada por el operador.

La idea: Se le fue la pinza y fallaron los sistemas de control de riesgos.

Pero aparte de todo esto: Un mundo de Sistemas HFT sin una mente pensante que le diga que quieres que haga, porque piensas o tienes datos de que el mercado va a tomar una dirección es imposible.
¿Por qué? Una lucha entre sistemas tendría un resultado de suma cero siempre, entraría en un bucle donde se bloquea la cotización.
¿Por qué? No haría falta contratar a expertos en psicología, matemáticos, economistas. Con un mono que le diera al "play" bastaría.
Un HFT con capital para mover el mercado es ilegal, pese a que se intenta mejorar el "camuflaje". Como mucho el HFT puro y duro, es decir, lectura de datos, procesamiento y decisión del sistema, es un pequeño porcentaje de los beneficios de una Sociedad de Inversión y al final se está convirtiendo en un juego de suma cero, lo que hace que la inversión en Sistemas Inteligentes sea tirar el dinero. 

Y una pregunta: Si realmente todo dependiera de decisiones automatizadas y por tanto del sistema con más inversión ¿Cuanto tardaría el mercado mundial en estar controlado por un solo operador?

El elemento diferenciador, es el operador, y sus fichajes se asemejan al de grandes deportistas. 

Tenemos todo el finde para discutir sobre todo esto. ABRAN FUEGO!!!

P.D. Este post tiene un alto contenido subjetivo, defiendo mis intereses ante la posibilidad de que un amaestrador de monos sea el próximo Director de RRHH en las empresas de inversión:::cook::cook:::


----------



## Claca (12 Mar 2011)

;-)


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2011)

Hoyga, pero no se me ponga tan serio, por favor... que aquí estamos para contraponer ideas y debatirlas, y es muy sano 

Con todo, entiendo que obvia decir esto, pero por si acaso quede aquí constancia: en ningún momento he puesto en duda sus conocimientos, información o habilidades - Dios me libre - ; simplemente discutía acerca de sus métodos y sus escalas temporales para operar, y me reafirmo en ello.

Dicho esto, su post es muy interesante... pero hay un par de detalles que no consigo ver, la verdad.

*Cogemos un gráfico a un minuto, y vemos subidas bajadas.
Ahora con una lupa ampliamos x 100 por ejemplo, vemos dientes de sierra dentro de los dientes de sierra anteriores.
Ahora hablamos de espacios temporales no controlables por humanos, precisamente aquí es donde se pelean los Sistemas de alta frecuencia y los que muchos aficionados tratan de cazar los movimientos, rebañando puntos con más o menos éxito.

Bien ahora reducimos zoom, tenemos un espacio temporal más amplio e información, toda la que se pueda imaginar y mas, detallada al máximo. Bien pues las decisiones que se toman por operadores se basan en esa información y la cotización se dirige hacia esas decisiones que se han tomado. Mientras los sistemas de alta frecuencia siguen rebañando puntos a toda velocidad, pero siguiendo ese tubo que se le marca.
*

Mire, que los mercados tienen estructura fractal (perfiles similares ante escalas temporales dispares) es sabido y conocido hace años. Que el HFT "pro" se mueve en la escala del submilisegundo, tampoco me es ajeno. Pero no estoy de acuerdo con Ud. en que el HFT, a su nivel, influencie la cotización (esto es, el precio) a escala macro.

De hecho, y como Ud. ya sin duda sabe, los sistemas HFT , aparte de hacer ganar dinero a sus dueños, actúan más como proveedores de liquidez que como otra cosa. Su ámbito de actuación queda muy lejos de cualquier "trader" que no tenga puertos I/O y microchips.

Que Ud. me diga que el HFT influencia la cotización "macro", el mundo "normal" por así decirlo, es como si me dice que los ratones van a desviar su curso para no pisar a una fila de hormigas que pasa por delante de su madriguera. 

Sencillamente, ni siquiera son conscientes de que están pasando al lado de ellas.

Luego, me ha parecido interesante su comentario sobre el dinero. 

Honestamente, si un trader - cualquier trader, algorítmico, automático, manual, Trader Testicular... - no puede ganarse la vida en los mercados con un principal de 100K€, es que sencillamente no vale para esto.

Ud. habla de un principal de 300K€, y dice que "no es suficiente quedarse con eso en casa", que hay que salir fuera, asociarse con otros, y jugarse su propio dinero.

Y me surge la pregunta a mí: el de los 300€K que está en su casa, ¿no se está jugando acaso su propio dinero?

Ya sé que todo esto es muy relativo: no es lo mismo un "sueldito"[sic] para una persona, que para otra. Pero siendo realistas, y a menos que quiera Ud. comprarse un Bugatti Veyron (ojo, que lo respetaría si así fuera)... teniendo habilidad, herramientas, y olfato para hacer trading, de verdad tiene Ud. todavía ganas de salir afuera a asociarse con otros?

No sé, verá... para los que llevamos ya unos 15 años con sociedades y tal... y con diversos socios... pues se llega a la conclusión de que los socios se hacen por necesidad, nunca por diversión o por aburrimiento... que luego pasa lo que pasa y vienen los problemas, ya sabe.

Y si con un principal de 300€K puedes ser el Rey León por tu cuenta... meterse en problemas de socios y sociedades para tener quizás un poco más... pues no sé si me convence.


Como resumen, mire Ud., es fantástico que exista sitio para todos, y a todas las escalas temporales. Un solo tipo de estrategia, como bien dice Ud., acabaría más pronto que tarde son el mercado,al volverse demasiado eficiente. No se confunda, yo no denosto lo que Uds. hacen ni mucho menos... es simplemente que con toda la que está liada, los riesgos me parecen excesivos y muy ingobernables. Y ya sabe Ud. que la gestión del riesgo lo es todo.

Pero que les funciona, qué duda cabe de eso.

Bueno, ya sabe, todo esto es únicamente mi opinión. Que podrá no corresponderse con la verdad de la situación tal vez, pero es lo que yo pienso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

Vaya revuelta en el gallinero por una bajadita del 0,36 % en el ibex que nos deja sin perder los 10400 , no se si me da mas risa el miedo de las gacelas o de los leoncios  

Sigo sin ver ningun cambio en el escenario previsto :no:

¿recuerdan la anecdora de la camisa roja de Napoleon y los pantalones marrones de Zapatero ? :XX::XX: , no me equivoque ni un milimetro 

Zapatero anuncia nuevas reformas para cumplir con el Pacto de Competitividad | Intereconomía

Esto deberia traducirse como minimo en un rebote la semana que viene, por mucho Gadafi, terremoto y demas desgracias .....la unica duda es si Merkel le ha puesto medidas concretas ( ESPERO QUE SI ) , por que si le deja suelto sigue haciendo paripes a medias.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya revuelta en el gallinero por una bajadita del 0,36 % en el ibex que nos deja sin perder los 10400 , no se si me da mas risa el miedo de las gacelas o de los leoncios
> 
> Sigo sin ver ningun cambio en el escenario previsto :no:
> 
> ...



sip, ya solo falta q este finde se aclare lo de libia y el petardazo que meten para arriba es historico..... aunq al otro lado del oceano estan teniendo una batalla q nos puede afectar, pero si vuelve a ponerse en marcha alcista el SP entonces ya vuelve la calma a la sabana (a la de las gacelas y leones .... + hienas)


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

A Calopez se le cae el sistema y yo he aprovechado para ponerme un sistema completamente nuevo y con la ultimísima versión de Ubuntu, pero a mi programa de gráficos parece que el cuento no le ha hecho ninguna gracia y aquí estoy recuperando gráficos, al menos los de tiempo real.

Lo curioso es que en el portatil con el mismo sistema si que funciona ienso:

Bueno, mientras estoy aquí veo que el Nikkei abre cayendo un 5% y algunas bluechips japonesas ya pasan del -11%, que no le pase nada al que vaya largo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A Calopez se le cae el sistema y yo he aprovechado para ponerme un sistema completamente nuevo y con la ultimísima versión de Ubuntu, pero a mi programa de gráficos parece que el cuento no le ha hecho ninguna gracia y aquí estoy recuperando gráficos, al menos los de tiempo real.
> 
> Lo curioso es que en el portatil con el mismo sistema si que funciona ienso:
> 
> Bueno, mientras estoy aquí veo que el Nikkei abre cayendo un 5% y algunas bluechips japonesas ya pasan del -11%, que no le pase nada al que vaya largo.



¿Y la fría pantalla negra qué ha sido de ella?

Por cierto, hablando de actualizar sistemas, he abandonado lo de C++ y he abrazado curl para conectarme con php, por fin he conseguido hacer login en la web de Interdín y casi se me saltan las lágrimas. ::

Lo de curl me lo aconsejó Pollastre pero creo que tú también habías hablado del tema hace tiempo, aprovecho para hacerte una pregunta, yo guardo el contenido de la página en una variable/array/comosellame y luego lo parseo con preg_match y me preguntaba si no hay una forma de ir directamente a por lo que te interesa en vez de tener que hacer "una foto" de la página completa.

No sé si lo he explicado bien.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, respecto a Japón, destrucción de capacidad productiva equivale a inflación.

Llevan 20 años de bolsa bajista.


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Mar 2011)

Pensáis que las bolsas europeas se pueden "aislar" de un posible batacazo del nikkei o les será imposible y se irán también al suelo?


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, mientras estoy aquí veo que el Nikkei abre cayendo un 5% y algunas bluechips japonesas ya pasan del -11%, que no le pase nada al que vaya largo.



La conversación entre nimfomáticos me suena a la lengua de Mordor, pero esto que dices creo que ya estaba descontado el viernes. Al fin y al cabo cuando cerró el SP500 ya sabían del terremoto y sus consecuencias, aunque lo dejaron justo en la directriz perdida, en lo que podría ser un pull. Visto así los largos europeos tienen el mismo riesgo ahora que al cierre semanal.

El último gráfico con una rallita que me olvidé:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

¿Veíais los Fraggle Rock de pequeños?

¿Qué más quieren los curris que tener tarea pendiente?

Fraggle Rock - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2011)

no, pero la catastrofe no ha sido aquí, aunque todo puede llegar. Yo el viernes cerré algunos cortos a medida que el SP se asentaba en los 1300 pero aun me quedan algunas estampitas. Tambien vendo usdjpy a mantener.


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y la fría pantalla negra qué ha sido de ella?



Precisamente a esa no le ha pasado nada, todo el código responde igual que antes, mi inmensa bb.dd. mysql está como si nada, todo perfecto y todo bien, falla lo visual como de costumbre 




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de actualizar sistemas, he abandonado lo de C++ y he abrazado curl para conectarme con php, por fin he conseguido hacer login en la web de Interdín y casi se me saltan las lágrimas. ::
> 
> Lo de curl me lo aconsejó Pollastre pero creo que tú también habías hablado del tema hace tiempo, aprovecho para hacerte una pregunta, yo guardo el contenido de la página en una variable/array/comosellame y luego lo parseo con preg_match y me preguntaba si no hay una forma de ir directamente a por lo que te interesa en vez de tener que hacer "una foto" de la página completa.
> 
> No sé si lo he explicado bien.



Si yo también te hablé del tema hace mucho.

Respecto a lo otro atiende al privado.


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

Ojo, otro terremoto en Japón, pero no hay alerta de tsunami de momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

pues me temo que lo de Japon si que va afectar a las bolsas europeas.....el viernes al cierre de ws el churribex subia 59 pipotazos y ahora mismo baja 44 segun igmarket .

O mucho cambia la cosa o mis largos en SAN ::::::

Claro que hay otras interpretaciones posibles de la catastrofe en las bolsas y puede haber un giro alcista inesperado :


Si el peligro nuclear remite , que yo creo que es el verdadero motivo del panico, y no la destruccion del terremoto en si........podria ser que las bolsas interpretaran como positivo el anuncio nipon de inyectar pasta a tutiplen......tambien podria verse como positivo la propia destruccion ya que dara mucho trabajo a muchas empresas niponas y de todo el mundo.

Asi que muy atentos a las noticias sobre los reactores nucleares, si anuncian que remite el riesgo puede haber un rebote brutal e inesperado.

Aunque para que negarlo, en este momento de corbata los tengo :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Cuidado con "las apuestas claras en bolsa" acabo de leer esto

El Banco de Japón amplía su inyección de liquidez a 131.859 millones de euros en Cincodias.com

Para ser sincero el tiro puede salir en cualquier direccion, mas bien apostaria por un boomerang , osea que el tiro salga en una direccion y cuando todo el mundo ponga la pasta haya un giro de 180 grados.

Asi que mucho cuidado ahi fuera, las perdidas o las ganancias seran abultadas :no: vamos a ver a mas de uno ( yo inluido en ambas posibilidades) :::::: y a otros :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Podeis llamarme loco pero mi apuesta es alcista.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Cuidado con "las apuestas claras en bolsa" acabo de leer esto
> 
> El Banco de Japón amplía su inyección de liquidez a 131.859 millones de euros en Cincodias.com
> 
> ...



Tranquilo Zulo, el escenario sigue siendo el mismo. Si tu apuesta el jueves antes del terremoto era alcista, el entorno técnico no ha cambiado, así que si la cosa se desmadra no será por eso 

Echado un vistazo a Europa, veo que tanto el DAX como el STOXX deberían encontrar soporte en un rango relativamente estrecho como podría ser un 2%


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

Zuloman, confirmo mi TT en tu dirección.... MI CAPITAN, si mi capitán, los que vamos a morir te saludamos.... o eso o te invito a un buen churrasco....


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

no hay nada como una buena hostia matutina... para empezar a operar en los mercados... 8:


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

Japón cae más de un 6% y sin embargo ningún país de su entorno ha bajado más del 1%, incluso China sube un 0,13% ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, confirmo mi TT en tu dirección.... MI CAPITAN, si mi capitán, los que vamos a morir te saludamos.... o eso o te invito a un buen churrasco....



Ojo Langaro que la cosa no esta para bromas eh :no:

esto es TT de altisimo riesgo y por lo tanto de elevadisima rentabilidad para quien acierte 

Cualquier persona prudente estaria fuera en este momento, que yo sea un loco no deberia ser contagioso , ya os veo a mis fieles aporreandome con inusitado vigor en la cola de caritas o haciendome un monumento ::

Por encima los stops son mas peligrosos que nunca por que es probabilisimo que se los salten y justo se gire un segundo despues , asi que lo mejor fuera......y los que YA estamos dentro pues valor y al toro :cook::X:cook:


----------



## aksarben (14 Mar 2011)

Y el TT funciona de nuevo :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

será mejor que cierres ahora... 8:


10450... y p'abajo...


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Recuerdo, SAN, resistencia a batir: 8,38. Con lo que tendríamos un objetivo en los 8,55/8,65.


----------



## pyn (14 Mar 2011)

Buenos días, hoy es de esos días en los que da igual lo que ocurra, la única lectura que hay es que el SAN había rebotado en zona importante y hoy sube, aunque el resto de valores estén en rojo, si el SAN sube +2%---------> el ibex tiene que subir.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Repsol en soporte. Los indicadores marcaban divergencias bajistas y el precio se encontraba en zona de techo, por lo que tampoco habría que insistir, pero mientras aguante hay buenas opciones de rebote a corto:


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

está pasando... lo estamos viendo... gacelada matutina... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Y el TT funciona de nuevo :Baile:



Hasta los mas expertos del forodeben reconocer que el TT es unico interpretando "fundamentales" .

Y el TT dice que hoy vamos a divertirnos de lo lindo con la volatilidad, asi que mis seguidores a consolidar plusvas y al loro, que aqui no hay nada decidido y la moneda sigue dando vueltas en el aire.

Claca, tengo en gran estima tus graficos y analisis, como la opinion de otros muchos foreros, pero me temo que hoy con los "fundamentales" no hay analisis que valga, ni el TT, ni el tecnico, ni mm y hasta la niña de pollastre , Dios me perdone por la herejia ::


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hasta los mas expertos del forodeben reconocer que el TT es unico interpretando "fundamentales" .
> 
> Y el TT dice que hoy vamos a divertirnos de lo lindo con la volatilidad, asi que mis seguidores a consolidar plusvas y al loro, que aqui no hay nada decidido y la moneda sigue dando vueltas en el aire.
> 
> Claca, tengo en gran estima tus graficos y analisis, como la opinion de otros muchos foreros, pero me temo que hoy con los "fundamentales" no hay analisis que valga, ni el TT, ni el tecnico, ni mm y hasta la niña de pollastre , Dios me perdone por la herejia ::



No sé, hasta donde veo yo, a menos que operes en el mercado nipón, hoy es como cualquier otro día : /


----------



## rosonero (14 Mar 2011)

Futuros SP apoyándose en los 1294 ... todo o nada ... no va más [mode casino off]

Buenos días y tal


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

media carga del San fuera con unas plusvis del 1.62%


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Zulo, a veces es usted una gacela de cuidado ;-)


----------



## tonuel (14 Mar 2011)

que manera de romper ojetes... 

Sigo en la barrera con las palomitas... :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Y el TT funciona de nuevo :Baile:



!!!! me forrooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## @@strom (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!! me forrooooooooooooo!!!!




Llevo siguiendo unos dias su operativa desde la oscuridad y solo puedo decir que es usted muy jrande


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Anda que no lo he repetido... pasad de fundamentales, sólo el gráfico. Y, no es por nada, pero las referencias que di del SAN clavadas: soporte 8,05/ 7,97. Pero vaya, que mejor hacerse caquita viendo las noticias. ¡Miedicas!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé, hasta donde veo yo, a menos que operes en el mercado nipón, hoy es como cualquier otro día : /





Claca dijo:


> Zulo, a veces es usted una gacela de cuidado ;-)



Claca, aparte de usted y yo, no me joda que lo de Japon no le habra asustado a mas de uno !! esos si que son gacelas!!! ::::::

Y hombre en principio valdria interpretar perfectamente que el mercado Nipon podria contagiar al resto del mundo......eso decian en intereconomia y en onda cero :XX::XX:

Reconozca al menos que tuve intuicion en interpretar a sensu contrario cuando dije que esta desgracia podria interpretarse en bolsa como algo positivo por la inyeccion de capital.

No todo es tecnico eh, acuerdese de los atentados de las torres gemelas y digame que algun analista tecnico acerto lo que iba a pasar en bolsa :no:

LANGARO ¿ quien coño le mando cerrar posiciones en SAN ? cuando digo que se consoliden las plusvas es que ponga un stop xd, deje correr los beneficios y corte las perdidas..........ahi si que hay que tener muy en cuenta los graficos de Claca, asi que ya sabe hasta donde pùede subir.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

fuera totalmente San +4% plusvies.... corto Ibex...


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca, aparte de usted y yo, no me joda que lo de Japon no le habra asustado a mas de uno !! esos si que son gacelas!!! ::::::
> 
> Y hombre en principio valdria interpretar perfectamente que el mercado Nipon podria contagiar al resto del mundo......eso decian en intereconomia y en onda cero :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Pero mientras el técnico funcione, hay que respetarlo, es decir, si los soportes aguantan, no hay que vender a pesar de lo que diga la tele. Hoy mismo te lo he dicho con todo el cariño. A parte, y no me cansaré de decirlo, el análisis técnico NO sirve para predecir el futuro, sino para plantear estrategias y, mientras los parámetros de las mismas sigan sin violarse, hay que seguir con la operativa planteada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

me salgo de SAN en 8.51 el ultimo centimo para otros 

Y ahora a esperar a ver que pasa, que aun puede irse a esos 8.65 claquicos y ahi le van unos cortos de ordago a la grande.....pero para cerrarlos hoy mismo pase lo que pase :no:


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Repsol en soporte. Los indicadores marcaban divergencias bajistas y el precio se encontraba en zona de techo, por lo que tampoco habría que insistir, pero mientras aguante hay buenas opciones de rebote a corto:



...mejor que en tiempo real, directamente anticipando el giro


----------



## rafaxl (14 Mar 2011)

Hay alguien metiendo pasta a mansalva, bono baja a 5,25% en ná!

Salud.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

mi capitan, guieme nuevamenteeee, si perdona mi atrevimiento por cerrar antes de tiempo.....


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Bueno señores, me largo con los deberes hechos. El IBEX ya en zona de resistencia, ese 650 es importante. Ahora que se desplome todo, que ya no lo sujeto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

Lo de Japón es el principio del fin de su deflación eterna.

Coñe, se han quedado sin infraestructuras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi capitan, guieme nuevamenteeee, si perdona mi atrevimiento por cerrar antes de tiempo.....





Claca dijo:


> Bueno señores, me largo con los deberes hechos. El IBEX ya en zona de resistencia, ese 650 es importante. Ahora que se desplome todo, que ya no lo sujeto



ahi tiene una buena respuesta 

yo aun estoy reponiendome de la alegria de mis megaplusvas en el SAN y ademas no se que coño ha pasado hoy que parece que a la gente le quitan los pisos de las manos :8::8::8: , estoy fuera esperando.

Vaya actividad, las comerciales no dan a basto, en serio eh :no: , coño me he tenido que poner yo personalmente a atender el telefono !!demigrante!!

yalodeciayo que ibamos a vender tochos again incredulos ::


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya actividad, las comerciales no dan a basto, en serio eh :no: , coño me he tenido que poner yo personalmente a atender el telefono !!demigrante!!
> 
> yalodeciayo que ibamos a vender tochos again incredulos ::



Eso va a ser algún HFT...


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Zulo, tampoco hay giro por el momento ¿eh? Ha habido un buen rebote tras un apoyo en soportes de los tres mosqueteros, esto puede ir a más tranquilamente. Mi comentario era en tono jocoso. Ya veremos qué cuerpo toma el IBEX, pero será después de la publicidad.

PD: Lo del los 650 es cierto, por eso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Zulo, tampoco hay giro por el momento ¿eh? Ha habido un buen rebote tras un apoyo en soportes de los tres mosqueteros, esto puede ir a más tranquilamente. Mi comentario era en tono jocoso. Ya veremos qué cuerpo toma el IBEX, pero será después de la publicidad.
> 
> PD: Lo del los 650 es cierto, por eso.



Tranquilo Claca, he puesto ordenes de cortos en resistencias pero mi apuesta de fondo sigue siendo largos 

Si entran las ordenes pondre un stop ceñidito que hoy me puedo permitir que roben unos pipoletos 

Y desde luego no me quedo corto para mañana ni loco , de hecho creo que me quedare largo o fuera segun vea la sesion de hoy :no:

EDITO:¿ "susabeis" fijado en el resto de indices ? cualquiera diria que toda la pasta que inyectan los japos la han metido en el churribex, lo dicho hoy nos vamos a divertir de lo lindo con la volatilidad, insisto mucho cuidado ahi fuera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Claca ¿que le dicen sus graficos sobre los suelos por abajo en el chirribex y SAN ? 

Por cierto ¿ donde estan pollastre , MM y fran ? ienso: el TT de hoy me ha dejado agotado y necesito halluda hoygan miren uxtedex

Mulder que nos cuenta del volumen de ordenes de venta y compra, no he tenido tiempo de seguir eso y estoy mas perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca ¿que le dicen sus graficos sobre los suelos por abajo en el chirribex y SAN ?
> 
> Por cierto ¿ donde estan pollastre , MM y fran ? ienso: el TT de hoy me ha dejado agotado y necesito halluda hoygan miren uxtedex
> 
> Mulder que nos cuenta del volumen de ordenes de venta y compra, no he tenido tiempo de seguir eso y estoy mas perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.



Compras a primera hora, pausa de una hora, compras a las 10, pausa hasta ahora.

Después de las primeras compras en la apertura han probado a vender un poco y en cuanto han visto que no bajaba han puesto la directa.

El saldo de órdenes pequeñitas ha empezado a subir fuerte cuando nos acercábamos a los 10600, ahora está bastante arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Compras a primera hora, pausa de una hora, compras a las 10, pausa hasta ahora.
> 
> Después de las primeras compras en la apertura han probado a vender un poco y en cuanto han visto que no bajaba han puesto la directa.
> 
> *El saldo de órdenes pequeñitas *ha empezado a subir fuerte cuando nos acercábamos a los 10600, ahora está bastante arriba.



¿ que entiende usted por pequeñitas? me refiero a si son ordenes leoncias o gacelisticas :

me vale con que me diga de cuantos contratos esta hablando, creo que sere capaz de deucir si se refiere a gacelas o leoncios 

Ya me empieza a preocupar la ausencia de los tres mosqueteros del hilo.....espero que no les hayan pillado a contrapìe y le hayan hecho un estropicio :ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

hace unos dias el SAN frenaba toda subida, hoy es el SAN quien frena toda bajada........ pero los futuros USA anticipan marcha.....


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé, hasta donde veo yo, a menos que operes en el mercado nipón, hoy es como cualquier otro día : /



I concur.

Afortunadamente tenemos los escenarios claquistas para devolver la cordura al foro.... la zuleuforia, en las manos de las turbas incontroladas, resulta harto peligrosa :XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi capitan, guieme nuevamenteeee, si perdona mi atrevimiento por cerrar antes de tiempo.....



No puedo concentrarme en el trabajo si me estoy descojonando cada dos por tres con este hilo :XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que entiende usted por pequeñitas? me refiero a si son ordenes leoncias o gacelisticas :
> 
> me vale con que me diga de cuantos contratos esta hablando, creo que sere capaz de deucir si se refiere a gacelas o leoncios
> 
> Ya me empieza a preocupar la ausencia de los tres mosqueteros del hilo.....espero que no les hayan pillado a contrapìe y le hayan hecho un estropicio :ouch:



Mis tics son de 15 segundos así que me refiero a que en lapsos de 15 segundos se negocian 10 contratos o menos, pero pueden ser dos órdenes de 5 contratos de un sistema de un leoncio o 10 órdenes de 10 gacelas.

La semana que viene reduciré drásticamente el tamaño del tic y podré ver Matrix sin codificar.


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Por cierto ¿ donde estan pollastre , MM y fran ? ienso:



Pues honestamente, hasta hace 5 minutos yo ni siquiera me había dado cuenta de que el foro estaba vivo "de nuevo".


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La semana que viene reduciré drásticamente el tamaño del tic y podré ver Matrix sin codificar.



Te espero en el reino del submilisegundo, Neo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo concentrarme en el trabajo si me estoy descojonando cada dos por tres con este hilo :XX::XX:



es lo que tiene ser su profeta oficial tanto tiempo, eso da prestigio 

por cierto no se crea que yo no me descojono tambien con esta legion de fieles que me ha caido , aciertas por casualidad un par de veces y fundas una nueva iglesia............ y no me sea usted tan celosillo hombre, que aun le rindo pleitesia :XX::XX:



pollastre dijo:


> Pues honestamente, hasta hace 5 minutos yo ni siquiera me había dado cuenta de que el foro estaba vivo "de nuevo".



pues ya que se ha enterado, ilustrenos maese, diganos cosas interesantes sobre el churribex  , ya que " Te espero en el reino del submilisegundo, Neo " podra confirmar que esta pasando con leoncios y gacelas.

BL : 10 contratos o menos !!! gacelas sin duda alguna!!! ............ con ese dato ya meto tambien ordenes de largos por abajo ( muy abajo) ademas de las puestas de cortos por arriba.

EDITO: Ahora que veo los futuros del SAN digo yo !!!! que casualidad!!! vendi en 8.51......los hay con "suerte" y eso que dije del ultimo centimo que lo gane otro ha sido literal 8.52 de maximo intradia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues honestamente, hasta hace 5 minutos yo ni siquiera me había dado cuenta de que el foro estaba vivo "de nuevo".



Yo pensaba que la niña ya era capaz de postear los niveles por usté en función del número de post de Zulomán.

Por cierto, con curl era más fácil, ciertamente.

Nueva pregunta (a Mulder ya le he abrasado), ¿cómo puedo capturar datos de una web sin hacer una petición de cada vez?

Lo que me interesa es no tener que refrescar la página, capturar la página y guardar lo que me interese repitiendo todo el proceso cada X segundos.

Yo quiero que los datos se actualicen "solos" y ya luego elijo yo cada cuantos segundos hago la foto para pasarlo a la base de datos.

Es que si tengo que refrescar como si pulsara F5 tarda en cargar unos cuantos segundos y no puedo bajar el tamaño del tic.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

Como vienen los futuros americanos???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Te espero en el reino del submilisegundo, Neo



Eso ya es vicio.

Tengo que ir poco a poco, además yo no soy informático así que me toca mendigar conocimientos a los que saben, contéstame a lo que te he preguntado, anda, a ver si te reduzco algún orden de magnitud.

Ahora llegará Zulo diciendo que el no opera en milisegundos porque desprecia los milipipos. ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2011)

no sé si entrar de nuevo en SAN????????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo pensaba que la niña ya era capaz de postear los niveles por usté en función del número de post de Zulomán.Por cierto, con curl era más fácil, ciertamente.
> 
> Nueva pregunta (a Mulder ya le he abrasado), ¿cómo puedo capturar datos de una web sin hacer una petición de cada vez?
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajjajajaj :XX::XX::XX:

!!! cabron !! se me han saltado las lagrimas de la risa 

Langaro: "no sé si entrar de nuevo en SAN???????????? " ¿ a que precio?? yo ya tengo la orden pertinente dada, teoricamente la resistencia de Claca podria actuar como soporte ( 8.38), pero no me fio ni un pelo, por eso le pregunte a Claca donde veia los suelos de ibex y san en sus graficos........asi que mientras el gran claca no diga lo contrario lo espero bastante mas abajo.


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo pensaba que la niña ya era capaz de postear los niveles por usté en función del número de post de Zulomán.
> 
> Por cierto, con curl era más fácil, ciertamente.
> 
> ...



Está Ustex a puntito de topar con la iglesia, si es que no acaba de hacerlo ...

el problema es que el protocolo básico HTTP por definición es "pull", esto es, el cliente (Ud.) lo invoca. La página "no viene sola" cuando se actualiza.

Pero claro, eso era un inconveniente para hacer todas las chorraditas que gustan de hacer vía web. Así que nacieron ciertas extensiones para soportar la tecnología "push", esto es, que fuera la página - o ciertas partes de ella - las que enviasen sus actualizaciones de forma automática al cliente.

El problema es que cuando Ud. utiliza curl ( o cualquier http getter, para el caso) lo que está ocurriendo en realidad es que su programa simula el lado cliente, esto es, su programa hace las veces de una suerte de "Internet Explorer BL". 

Pero claro, IE (así como Firefox, u otros browsers) son capaces de parsear y reconocer los extensores push... cosa que su programa no puede hacer (porque se ajusta únicamente a las especificaciones http básicas). 

Parsear un extensor push (como esos recuadros de colorines tan bonitos con precios de stocks que cambian automáticamente sin recargar la página, tipo los que se ven en la sección de mercados de eleconomista.es por ejemplo) en un cliente http propio (que es lo que curl ayuda a construir) es ya "territorio comanche", eso ya queda fuera del alcance del simple experimento con php, mysql y apache.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

Lángaro, ten cuidado que eso en lo que te estás metiendo es una secta, al principio todo es muy fácil y las plusvalías corren que se matan, pero luego llega la parte dura del TT asistido por agente inmobiliario.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Está Ustex a puntito de topar con la iglesia, si es que no acaba de hacerlo ...
> 
> el problema es que el protocolo básico HTTP por definición es "pull", esto es, el cliente (Ud.) lo invoca. La página "no viene sola" cuando se actualiza.
> 
> ...




He estado escudriñando la red a googlazo limpio y se oyen rumores de oscuras tecnologías, que si AJAX inverso, que si comet, pero eso me suena a chino.

Yo quiero algo fácil, divertido, subsegundero y que dé dinero.

Tienes que saber algo más.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

como aguanta el 8.38 (dicho esto seguro q cae a plomo)


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

vaya me he perdido el subidón por esperarlo más abajo... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> He estado escudriñando la red a googlazo limpio y se oyen rumores de oscuras tecnologías, *que si AJAX inverso, que si comet*, pero eso me suena a chino.



Territorio comanche, como le he dicho.

Lo gracioso de php es que cualquier aficionado puede hacer cositas con él sin dedicarle a esto su carrera profesional. Es una especie de "masilla arreglatodo" de esas que venden en las ferreterías: inicialmente parecerá la solución a cualquiera de sus problemas, pero cuando su problema (su aplicación) madure, eventualmente terminará por tener que reescribirlo todo en un lenguaje serio. 

Un poco por encima está Phyton, quizás algo más purista y con una fanbase bastante amplia, pero no deja de ser lo que es: un lenguaje interpretado con ínfulas de grandeza.

Un poco por debajo de php están las herramientas de las nenas, como son C# (puagh) y Visual Basic ( puagh COMBO x2, fatality!).

Entrando en terreno serio, tenemos Java. Subiendo un poco el listón de masoquismo, encontramos C++. Y digo listón de masoquismo, porque cualquier persona capaz de programar bajo el paradigma MPA (massive parallel application), para el 99% de los casos, no necesita pasar de Java.

Para el resto del 1% restante, usualmente el sueldo que estarán cobrando justifica los problemas e inconvenientes que proporciona C++, a cambio de una ejecución compilada nativa.

Pasando a la sección "Hombres", tenemos el ANSI C de toda la vida. Y con la etiqueta "Macho's Nacho's", el assembler.

Existe, no obstante, una categoría ulterior, formada por un único individuo: en mis años de universidad, allá por el '94, conocí a un andoba que dominaba de memoria toda la tabla de mnemónicos de la arquitectura x86.

Sí señor, el tío, en efecto, era capaz de leer (y escribir) ensamblador.... en sus códigos originales hexadecimales. Tócate los cojones. Eso es un true coder.

Yo programo en ensamblador, incluso hoy en día (microcontroladores). Pero joder, lo programo con mnemónicos. Conocerse los códigos hexadecimales de una arquitectura es.... 3lit3.

En el otro extremo de la tabla clasificatoria, tenemos a las lolas mariposonas que usan AJAX y mariconadas similares. Pero no me detendré mucho en analizar tan [lamentables] casos 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tienes que saber algo más.



Sí, honestamente, a qué mentirle... 

El "inconveniente" es que me ha llevado 20 años detrás de un teclado el conseguirlo :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> vaya me he perdido el subidón por esperarlo más abajo... :ouch:



No sea tan impaciente 

bueno, me voy a echar una merecida siesta, dejo ordenes puestas asi que no rompan nada eh....bueno si rompan pero sin pasarse....a poder ser justo hasta donde dejo las ordenes ::


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Perdona, Zulo, ya he dicho que yo me largaba con todo cerrado y que tras la publicidad nada... Dame un rato para actualizar gráficos.

PD: ¿Qué es eso del gran Claca? 
PD2: Repsol se la mete, espero que cuando he dicho rebote, se haya entendido perfectamente, porque había que aprovechar el calentón y salirse. Luego también comento lo que puede pasar en este valor. Las próximas sesiones serán claves para el devenir de la petrolera.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo concentrarme en el trabajo si me estoy descojonando cada dos por tres con este hilo :XX::XX:



La verdad es que sí, esto es hasta terapéutico, pero quedas como un chalado si tienes gente al lado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que sí, esto es hasta terapéutico, pero quedas como un chalado si tienes gente al lado.



esos graficos comentados xd que me muero de sueño ::

mire que me estoy perdiendo unos pipoteos maravillosos entre el 60 y el 90 por irme a mi siesta


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

peñazo de telefonica y el BBVA dopado lo aguanta todo


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

Hummm... el SAN se ha quedado a un pírrico 0,15% de la proyección mínima, con soporte intradiario en 8,265.

El IBEX:







Hoy TEF empuja hacia el rojo, con los bancos aguantando bien verdes.

Momento de esperar acontecimientos, yo por hoy lo dejaría.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Pa dentro Lorenzo , largo en 395 8:

ya le dije que tuviera paciencia Juanlu 

ahora a ver si me entra la orden del SAN :no:


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> peñazo de telefonica y el BBVA dopado lo aguanta todo



Telefónica pinta feísimo. Está en zona de soportes y no obstante cae con ganas, mala señal. Ya puede ir frenando, que si no el IBEX se hará daño, porque los bancos no todos los días suben entre un 2% y un 4%. 

El panorama se irá aclarando poco a poco, probablemente los yanksi tengan algo que decir. El VIX está en resistencia, como siga subiendo, habemus guano:







...pero mientras, cuidado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hummm... el SAN se ha quedado a un pírrico 0,15% de la proyección mínima, con soporte intradiario en 8,265.
> 
> El IBEX:
> 
> ...



No me hable que se me quedo el bingo en pantalla, he visto mi 8.21 y no me entro la orden ::::::

en pantalla otra vez...pero esta vez asumi unos centimillos extras y padentro Lorenzo a 8.24

ahora si que si me voy a mi siesta dejando ordenes de cierre y stop


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No me hable que se me quedo el bingo en pantalla, he visto mi 8.21 y no me entro la orden ::::::
> 
> en pantalla otra vez...pero esta vez asumi unos centimillos extras y padentro Lorenzo a 8.24



igual soy una gacela influenciable, pero para mi esto esta para cortos........ como hoy el SP cierre por debajo del 1294 tenemos semanita de pasion....... ande andara Fran200 cuando se le necesita ........ aunq como hoy el SP resista mañana otro petardazo para arriba (hoy querian volver a hacer la 3.14 pero como todo ha sido rojo a nivel mundial pues han guardado las formas.......aunq estamos a niveles del viernes y los bancos muyyyyy por encima)


----------



## Fran200 (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> igual soy una gacela influenciable, pero para mi esto esta para cortos........ como hoy el SP cierre por debajo del 1294 tenemos semanita de pasion....... ande andara Fran200 cuando se le necesita ........ aunq como hoy el SP resista mañana otro petardazo para arriba (hoy querian volver a hacer la 3.14 pero como todo ha sido rojo a nivel mundial pues han guardado las formas.......aunq estamos a niveles del viernes y los bancos muyyyyy por encima)



Observando, 1294 y a ver si sigue el camino que marqué hace ya siglos.::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> igual soy una gacela influenciable, pero para mi esto esta para cortos........ como hoy el SP cierre por debajo del 1294 tenemos semanita de pasion....... ande andara Fran200 cuando se le necesita ........ aunq como hoy el SP resista mañana otro petardazo para arriba (hoy querian volver a hacer la 3.14 pero como todo ha sido rojo a nivel mundial pues han guardado las formas.......aunq estamos a niveles del viernes y los bancos muyyyyy por encima)



pa gacela yo, un poco escurridiza eso si 

ni idea hoyga, yo solo se que cerre largos en maximos y los abri de nuevo casi en minimos..... a partir de ahora TT y stops , le aseguro que yo hoy no pierdo 

Ademas segun el grafico del gran Claca no hay mas riesgo que bajar a 10300 ( mira que hace tiempo que hable de ese 10200-10300 ) perfectamente asumible :no:


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pa gacela yo, un poco escurridiza eso si
> 
> ni idea hoyga, yo solo se que cerre largos en maximos y los abri de nuevo casi en minimos..... a partir de ahora TT y stops , le aseguro que yo hoy no pierdo
> 
> Ademas segun el grafico del gran Claca no hay mas riesgo que bajar a 10300 ( mira que hace tiempo que hable de ese 10200-10300 ) perfectamente asumible :no:



yo creo q si hace el SP lo q dijo fran, entonces el ibex igual toca el 10000...... pero vamos, q es hablar por hablar.......... si bajamos primera parada en 10250 (mi opinion, reclamaciones al maestro armero de zuloman  )


----------



## Fran200 (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo creo q si hace el SP lo q dijo fran, entonces el ibex igual toca el 10000...... pero vamos, q es hablar por hablar.......... si bajamos primera parada en 10250 (mi opinion, reclamaciones al maestro armero de zuloman  )



Cierto, con un SP en 1260 y entornos, difícil aguantar el 10225

Solo un detalle. Ahora mismo vuelven a verse movimientos para mandarlo al nivel de 1294. Puede que no sea interesante en este momento dejarlo caer. Por el pánico y esas cosas.
Estaremos atentos.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

Habemus guano... :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

joer q dilema, no se si ponerme corto o esperar a mañana :S me da q estos mañana por la mañana vuelven a saltar stops de cortos :s o q tocamos el suelo del canal y rebotamos como posesos :s

con lo tranquilos q son los depositos :bla:


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con lo tranquilos q son los depositos :bla:



pero no le permiten crecer "pipo a pipo"


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> pero no le permiten crecer "pipo a pipo"



con la bolsa voy cana-a-cana :Baile:

y crecer no es la palabra............ me permiten decrecer "pipo a pipo"  :cook:


----------



## cipote (14 Mar 2011)

parece que el SP quiere guanear en serio, ojo que anda en minimos, semana de vencimientos, desastres naturales, guerras varias, levantamientos...esta semana no nos vamos a aburrir::


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

por q hay esa diferencia entre SAN y BBVA? hasta hace nada iban de la mano y ahora no se q mierda le dan al BBVA q esta incansable......... extraño....... a ver si madura pronto


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pa gacela yo, un poco escurridiza eso si
> 
> ni idea hoyga, yo solo se que cerre largos en maximos y los abri de nuevo casi en minimos..... a partir de ahora TT y stops , le aseguro que yo hoy no pierdo
> 
> Ademas segun el grafico del gran Claca no hay mas riesgo que bajar a 10300 ( mira que hace tiempo que hable de ese 10200-10300 ) perfectamente asumible :no:



La posibilidad de perder el 10.300 está ahí y, como pipoapipo o Fran200 comentan, si el SP500 se fostia 40 puntos es difícil que el IBEX no se inmute. Mientras, eso sí, es una referencia válida como zona de soporte.

Hay que esperar a ver cómo se resuelve la situación.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

joder vaya sustos dais 

me echo una miserable siesta de media hora abro el foro antes de ver el ibex y pense que ya estabamos a punto de irnos a los 3000 , luego miro la bolsa y veo que aqui no ha pasado nada 

Fran esos "siglos" ¿son en tiempo real o pollastrico? por que en tiempo pollastrico puede ser uno o dos minutos maximo :XX::XX:


----------



## Fran200 (14 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hora de dormir.
> Segundo intento de recortes en el SP.
> 
> Objetivos, después de perder los 1322, la siguiente parada en 1294.
> ...



Pues mire que al menos desde el 2 de marzo, años luz atrás....:ouch:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2011)

Here we go! Voy a coger una bolsa, que en la cartera no me va a entrar...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues mire que al menos desde el 2 de marzo, años luz atrás....:ouch:



y........¿ descarta usted que el ibex suba? ¿solo ve la posibilidad de que baje ws y el ibex ? :

Esta miserable gacela que le pregunta no descarta nada, claro que solo por TT e intuicion , cosa que no vale mucho la verdad.


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Territorio comanche, como le he dicho.
> 
> Lo gracioso de php es que cualquier aficionado puede hacer cositas con él sin dedicarle a esto su carrera profesional. Es una especie de "masilla arreglatodo" de esas que venden en las ferreterías: inicialmente parecerá la solución a cualquiera de sus problemas, pero cuando su problema (su aplicación) madure, eventualmente terminará por tener que reescribirlo todo en un lenguaje serio.
> 
> ...



No le perdono ese ataque a python, aunque se que es por desconocimiento total y absoluto del mismo, por cierto, los compiladores para python existen.

Hay cosas muy gordas funcionando con PHP e incluso con...perl!

Yo he visto cosas que nunca creería, yo he visto código perl orientado a objetos analizando las estadísticas diarias de TODAS las conexiones de movil de varios países europeos (extensos) para el departamento de marketing de una empresa multinacional europea que cotiza en mercados serios más allá de las fronteras del Ibex ::

Que una cosa es lo 'serio' y 'purista', pero otra muy distinta la cruda realidad :XX:

edito: y batallitas con python tengo algunas que le gustaría oír para convencerse de la potencia de este lenguaje.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Mar 2011)

Desde el windows 95 no se ha inventado nada que valga la pena... 8:


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Desde el windows 95 no se ha inventado nada que valga la pena... 8:



Cierto, porque Linux se inventó antes :XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Jeje... lo sabía... sabía que atacar a python era un ejercicio de riesgo máximo por mi parte 

Sus fans son "demasiado fan" xD


Hombre, Ud. sabe que existir, lo que se dice existir, también existen compiladores de java (gente cabezona hay "pa tó"). Eso no convierte a Java en un lenguaje compilado ... ni a python tampoco, Ud. ya me entiende 





Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aksarben (14 Mar 2011)

Cualquier cosa de más nivel que ANSI C no es digna


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Mar 2011)

Sois unos frikis.

Pollastre, quiero una explicación para tontos de cómo actualizar cotizaciones sin hacer nuevas peticiones.

Quiero una explicación al estilo de éstas para usar curl:

PHP tip: How to get a web page using CURL | Nadeau Software
Aprendiendo a utilizar la librería cURL en PHP | Web.Ontuts

Y no me digas que me matricule en informática, joder.


----------



## credulo (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jeje... lo sabía... sabía que atacar a python era un ejercicio de riesgo máximo por mi parte
> 
> Sus fans son "demasiado fan" xD
> 
> ...



python y cython, yo ya no programo en otra cosa...


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sois unos frikis.
> 
> Pollastre, quiero una explicación para tontos de cómo actualizar cotizaciones sin hacer nuevas peticiones.
> 
> ...




En serio, es que lo que pides no es trivial, macho, y como tal no tiene explicaciones triviales... como te comenté antes, se trata de emular una extensión push/html en el lado cliente. 

Para colmo de desgracias esas extensiones suelen ser propietarias. No forman parte del estándar HTML _per se _(al menos, no en cualquier cosa inferior a HTML 5), así que engancharlas suele requerir algo de ingeniería inversa.

Debes entender que lo que hace tu navegador (IE, Firefox, etc.) es "parsear" nativamente esas extensiones. Por eso puedes ver los precios cambiando con colorines a tiempo real sin recargar la pantalla, y cuando pinchas en "guardar código fuente" únicamente aparece el precio último actual en el código.... Pero tú no puedes parsear un extensor usando solamente HTTP... que es lo que hace cURL y cualquier getter.

En definitiva, no existe una respuesta, ni rápida ni fácil, para lo que buscas. Prácticamente deberías codificarte tú mismo un browser (o buscar uno con código abierto), que además tuviera soporte nativo para parsear extensores push, interceptar esas funciones y hacerte con los valores a tiempo real. 

Oh, y por cierto... nada de eso te lo enseñarán si se te ocurre la estupidez de meterte a estudiar la carrera de informática  yo lo hice ya en su momento, y bueno, a mi vida social no le vino mal. Los conocimientos "reales", pues como que vinieron por otros medios autodidactas...


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2011)

credulo dijo:


> python y cython, yo ya no programo en otra cosa...



Python no es un mal lenguaje; ya hablando en serio, yo lo pongo al lado de php. Util para hacer cosas complejas en sólo unos minutos, potente y relativamente sencillo de aprender (vamos, como php).

Realmente no hay lenguajes buenos ni malos (bueno, malos sí, Visual Basic), sino lenguajes mejor o peor adaptados a según qué tareas.

Python, al igual que shell s_cript, es una bendición para un administrador de sistemas *nix. 

Php es un auténtico salvavidas "arreglatodo" para un desarrollador de aplicaciones web. Muy útil en ese contexto.

Y ninguno de ellos vale de un carajo en aplicaciones con uso intensivo de CPU, momento en el que entran Java y, al final del día, C++.

Esta misma tarde, probando una nueva estrategia de entrada/salida para la AI, llegado un momento concreto me ha provocado una explosión combinatoria de 200 threads concurrentes, todos ellos compitiendo por CPU y por "informar" a la vez al "executor" (el módulo que controla la apertura y cierre de operaciones). La cadencia intraciclo se me ha disparado a 200 milisegundos (usualmente es inferior a 5), y esto en un equipo con 8 cores a 3ghz.

Ahora, tira 200 threads contra python o php, y muérete de pena. (ojo, que ambos tienen capacidad multithreading y todo... pero en estos casos son sencillamente inútiles).


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Mar 2011)

uy, perdon, entre en el foro de nerds por error 8: 

interesante como esta poniendose el SP........... pero mas importante q el cierre de hoy sera el de mañana......... q alguien llame a leonidas y le de la orden q el 1294 debe ser un muro infranqueable )


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Mar 2011)

En ocasiones, veo frikis...


----------



## credulo (14 Mar 2011)

Yo lo uso para cálculo científico/simbólico/teoría de números y me va bien. Pero claro, no uso realmente python para el cálculo puro y duro.

La parte intensiva de CPU y donde está el trabajo duro lo escriben otros en C, fortran etc en librerías que tomo (ATLAS, numpy, gmp, flint, ntl etc.).

La parte semidura uso Cython llamando a esas librerías (cython es un ****** que traduce código python a C).

Y python para cuestiones de ******ing e interfaz.

Se consiguen muy buenos resultados, usas librerías muy testeadas para el core de la aplicación y el resto lo desarrollas muy rápido. Como todo, depende de lo que necesites, yo no necesito paralelismo masivo con 200 threads. Como mucho he llegado a usar 4 procesos concurrentes.


----------



## credulo (14 Mar 2011)

Y respecto al tema del hilo. Me voy a hacer acopio de blue chips en breves para una cuenta vivienda...


----------



## rafaxl (14 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> uy, perdon, entre en el foro de nerds por error 8:
> 
> interesante como esta poniendose el SP........... pero mas importante q el cierre de hoy sera el de mañana......... q alguien llame a leonidas y le de la orden q el 1294 debe ser un muro infranqueable )



Subidon subidon que esta pegando. Los 12000 del dow los veo como duros de roer.

SP 1298.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2011)

En este hilo el mas tonto hace relojes :ouch::8:

Cuando se ponen a hablar de esas cosas "dinformatica" flipo en colores hoygan, antes aprendo chino que lo que ustedes dicen...... y lo peor de todo es que me temo que hablan de cosas basicas :

No tenia ni idea de que para invertir en bolsa habia que sacarse previamente un doctorado honoris causa en informatica, pero por lo que veo salvo yo todo el mundo lo tiene :

Cambiando de tercio....no pinta mal la cosa para mis largos abiertos hoy tan cerquita de minimos ¿no ?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Mar 2011)

Una pregunta... ¿han cambiado la hora en USA? ::

Edito: si.


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Python no es un mal lenguaje; ya hablando en serio, yo lo pongo al lado de php. Util para hacer cosas complejas en sólo unos minutos, potente y relativamente sencillo de aprender (vamos, como php).
> 
> Realmente no hay lenguajes buenos ni malos (bueno, malos sí, Visual Basic), sino lenguajes mejor o peor adaptados a según qué tareas.
> 
> ...



Pues yo una vez estuve capturando en la bb.dd. el libro de órdenes completo (20 posiciones) de varios índices, de esos que abren a las 8 y cierran a las 22, cada 30 segundos.

Cuando tenía unos 4 meses de datos se me ocurrió hacer una historia para comparar el libro de órdenes en ese momento (según ciertos parámetros) con los pasados, por supuesto con python, se hicieron ciertos precálculos para poder acelerar el proceso, porque tardaba unos 5 minutos en calcularlo en circunstancias normales, al final decidí no hacerlo desde la propia bb.dd.

Al final el proceso completo con el precálculo pero sin forks, threads, cores, ni ningún tipo de paralelismo: 4 segundos.

¡ojo, que estamos hablando de varias decenas de millones de registros!

edito: yes, i am freak


----------



## tonuel (14 Mar 2011)

me parece todo muy bien... 8:



pero yo la tengo más larga... :


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> me parece todo muy bien... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> pero yo la tengo más larga... :



...será la BSOD :XX:

pd: lo siento, no pude resistirme, una vocecita interior me empujaba a ello :XX:


----------



## credulo (14 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> me parece todo muy bien... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> pero yo la tengo más larga... :



¿Qué vas largo en el botas dices? :8:


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Paso a comentar un poco cómo veo el tema:

El sesgo bajista sigue de fondo y no cambia todavía, pero la volatilidad sigue controlada y la poca verticalidad de la bajada indica recogida, por lo que de momento no hay que pensar en un escenario de caídas a plomo. Hoy la sorpresa negativa la ha dado Telefónica, como he comentado durante la sesión, con una vela muy fea en una zona de soportes. Ha caído pesadamente atravesando puntos de apoyo como si nada y, si bien al final le han metido un arreón para arriba, lo más probable es que se necesiten varias sesiones para saciar el apetito bajista de este valor, por lo que sería lógico que siguiera a la baja. Entre los 17,30 y los 17,10 tiene otra zona de parada, veremos si va frenando, pero no conviene anticiparse al giro. Precisamente hace poco comentaba que TEF se apoyaba en una zona de gran fortaleza, pues a tomar por... los soportes sirven hasta que son perforados.

En el otro lado de la balanza, destacar el buen comportamiento del sector bancario, que ha ayudado a escorar hacia el verde el índice español. No obstante, con Telefónica descolgada, el IBEX ha perdido una oportunidad excelente de cambiar el rumbo a corto plazo y probablemente la fuerza de los bancos no sea suficiente como para compensar las ganas de caer de la compañía de telecomunicaciones, lo cual tiene sentido si tenemos en cuenta que el mercado estadounidense sigue sin querer subir. Mientras esta sea la situación, difícilmente encontraremos objetivos alejados en el precio, y es preciso entender esto a la hora de plantear las entradas y salidas. 

En cuanto a Repsol, hoy ofrecía la oportunidad de aprovechar un rebote, que reconozco ha sido mucho más débil de lo que esperaba y especialmente fugaz. La petrolera sigue en zona de soporte intentando salir de sobreventa en horario, pero ahora ya es importante dejar que las cosas sigan su curso, pues como comentaba esta mañana, el giro a la baja de Repsol se ha producido en zona de techo, con divergencias bajistas acumuladas y podría recortar todavía un buen tramo. Si le da por rebotar, veremos si puede con las resistencias.

Finalmente, el mercado americano sigue bailando con la música del VIX de fondo:







De momento el SP500 descendiendo por un canal bajista al son de la batuta...

Así ve Claca el mercado, y así se lo cuenta, como siempre, visión de gacela ;-)


----------



## Catacrack (15 Mar 2011)

El Nikkei se esta dejando el 12%. Estan cambiando las acciones por latas de atun.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman va a tener un mal despertar... Ayer se forro y hoy .... al final tendremos sobreventa y todo 

Lo de japon va a ser un chernobil x 4, como no pase un milagro lo de la crisis economica y de infraestructuras va a quedarse en nada al lado de esto, no parece q vaya a haber explosiones nucleares pero ya hay contaminacion radioactiva en el ambiente  y no logran cortar las emisiones


----------



## carvil (15 Mar 2011)

Buenos dias por decir algo :S


Parece que los Usanos han conseguido apagar el incendio del reactor 4


El E-Mini está en la zona prevista para hoy, de momento.


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (15 Mar 2011)

Menudo despertar... :baba:



lástima que me tenga que ir... :



qué duro es ser fallero... 

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

El Stoxx va a abrir la sesión con -70 puntos para hacer boca, vaya descalabro...


----------



## bonoce (15 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Menudo despertar... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues alguno se va a quemar hoy


----------



## Desencantado (15 Mar 2011)

Hoy guano del güeno.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Hoy guano del güeno.



Desde luego, ningún índice ha bajado menos del 1% hoy, está anunciadísimo.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Buenos días,

He dormido tres horitas siguiendo el tema de Japón en directo. Los futuros vienen ahora calentitos; cuando escribí ese último post indicaban alzas, pero mi visión sigue siendo la misma hasta que los índices hablen.

Interesante cómo, cuándo y qué hacen las bolsas en la apertura. Según igmarkets, el IBEX abriría en soporte.


----------



## Disolucion (15 Mar 2011)

¿Sabeis alguno que ha pasado con la pagina de x-trader?


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Apertura en 10.250, de momento en soporte con los tres mosqueteros igualmente en niveles de apoyo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> zuloman va a tener un mal despertar... Ayer se forro y hoy .... al final tendremos sobreventa y todo
> 
> Lo de japon va a ser un chernobil x 4, como no pase un milagro lo de la crisis economica y de infraestructuras va a quedarse en nada al lado de esto, no parece q vaya a haber explosiones nucleares pero ya hay contaminacion radioactiva en el ambiente  y no logran cortar las emisiones





Claca dijo:


> Apertura en 10.250, de momento en soporte con los tres mosqueteros igualmente en niveles de apoyo.



Zuloman muy tranquilito , recuerde que el TT es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana 

Ojala siempre tenga reservas como las de ayer para afrontar desastres al dia siguiente si fuera menester .

Al final y algo mas tarde de lo previsto nos hemos ido a los famosos 10200-10300 zulomanicos, hasta aqui y con los " fundamentales" que tenemos encima de la mesa no hay nada que temer, de momento, como dice el gran Claca........aunque para que negar que como ayer previamente a la apertura estoy :cook::X:cook: , cosa bastante logica cuando uno esta jugandose la pasta a que los soportes resistan ( y la central nuclear de los japos tambien ).

Alarmante situacion, desde luego, pero los que no tenemos niñas bonitas, ni aparatos leoncios nos tenemos que apañar como podemos.... ya me gustaria a mi tener la tecnologia que tienen los tres mosqueteros del foro en mis manos .................. pero soy una pobre gacela que "juega" en bolsa y tras perdidas sobredimensionadas en mis inicios llevo una buena temporada defendiendome como gato panza arriba o mejor dicho como una extraña raza de gacelanguila :: escurriendome y correteando entre leoncios.

Suerte y al toro....y que no cunda el panico :no:

ah, mi estrategia para hoy consiste en minimizar perdidas , con eso me doy con un canto en los dientes.....y hace unos minutos tuve una buena oportunidad...Dios queira que tenga una segunda......por que por la velocidad de como recuperaba pense que hasta acababa en verde hoygan..........muy al loro si rompemos esos 330 / 350 que a lomejo nos vamos de rositas.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Para la sesión de hoy es muy importante superar con fuerza los 10.370. Mientras, largos, ni con un palo.


----------



## cipote (15 Mar 2011)

¡¡¡¡por diossss que alguien le lleve un toner a tito Ben que esto se hunde!!!!::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

De Cárpatos

¿Qué pasa?	

Las bolsas aceleran sus pérdidas ante las noticias de que en una estación de medición en las cercanías de Tokio la radiación ha subido a 10 veces por encima de lo normal


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

tambien hay noticias de que en tokio empieza a perderse la calma...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

El ibex se ha abierto de patas, entre otros índices


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

Cómo está el patio, colega de la vega... en caída libre.

Con decir que la AI, en casi hora y media que llevamos de sesión, no ha lanzado ni una sola operación.... y cuando "ella" no "habla", es porque tiene motivos bien fundados.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

si comparas con el dax y otrs, el ibex no va tan mal.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cómo está el patio, colega de la vega... en caída libre.
> 
> Con decir que la AI, en casi hora y media que llevamos de sesión, no ha lanzado ni una sola operación.... y cuando "ella" no "habla", es porque tiene motivos bien fundados.



Pues espera que no has visto nada... ahora es cuando se apaga y pide unas vacaciones.


----------



## Condor (15 Mar 2011)

Preparados para perder los 10000

Por respeto a Japón no diré muhuhahaha como estilo hacerlo.

:::S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

¿ de cuanto ha sido la megagigacompra que acaba de haber ? :8:

90 pipotazos arriba en 2 segundos señores :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues espera que no has visto nada... ahora es cuando se apaga y pide unas vacaciones.



Pues tomarse unas vacaciones no sé, pero yo creo que debe estar a puntito, a puntito, de soltar un "I'm outta here", que es el equivalente suyo a plantarse. 

Esto lo hace cuando calcula que la volatibilidad es demasiado elevada, durante un periodo más o menos largo de tiempo. Entonces se auto desconecta, para proteger la cuenta de trading de una sesión que, a todas luces, "huele mal".

Lo que pasa es que no tengo un indicador externo que me diga cuánto le queda para eso, pero no debe andar ya demasiado lejos de colgar las botas y decir que opere Rita hoy...


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

el milenarismoooooooooooooo (q bien les ha venido esto a los usanos para limpiar sus indices)

estoy fuera, pero ver todo en rojo da una sensacion rara y excitante... Vamos, asi se tuvo q sentir neron al ver arder roma


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues tomarse unas vacaciones no sé, pero yo creo que debe estar a puntito, a puntito, de soltar un "I'm outta here", que es el equivalente suyo a plantarse.
> 
> Esto lo hace cuando calcula que la volatibilidad es demasiado elevada, durante un periodo más o menos largo de tiempo. Entonces se auto desconecta, para proteger la cuenta de trading de una sesión que, a todas luces, "huele mal".
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no tengo un indicador externo que me diga cuánto le queda para eso, pero no debe andar ya demasiado lejos de colgar las botas y decir que opere Rita hoy...



Si como dice Claca en su viñeta tuviera dotes sexuales era para casarse con ella 

¿ a que hora es la subasta de deuda ejpañola?


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Si como dice Claca en su viñeta tuviera dotes sexuales era para casarse con ella




Toda precaución es poca para con un cacharro que gestiona de forma autónoma su dinero, Capitán...

¿Se imagina que uno de sus zulos pudiera decidir, unilateralmente y sin el concurso de Ud., comprar Botas o vender Matildes en intradía? Dígame que no le pondría medidas de seguridad... :XX:


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

Pollastre, pues si es por volatilidad... tienes que ajustar ese parámetro, que la niña te ha salido obstinada...


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2011)

Buah vaya merienda de negros, aquí no hay quién opere.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Buah vaya merienda de negros, aquí no hay quién opere.



( mode especulador financiero on ) Esto acaba en verde (mode especulador financiero of ) ::

¿ nadie sabe a que hora es la subasta hispanistani ?


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

Zulo, que ya ha sido... el único dato regular de la mañana...


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

Buenos días señores, que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera en casita.

Han visto el SP?

Me alegro por Fran.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ( mode especulador financiero on ) Esto acaba en verde (mode especulador financiero of ) ::
> 
> ¿ nadie sabe a que hora es la subasta hispanistani ?



Pisitófilo, hoy es día de ultrascalping con SL pegados al culo, movimientos de 50 puntos en 1 minuto. Vamos, lo ideal para usted :rolleye:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Parece que van rebotando un poquitin no?? o es falsa alarma...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que van rebotando un poquitin no?? o es falsa alarma...



veo diecisietemiles ::

Pyn , hoy es dia de recuperanding acojonatus........una vez lleguemos ahi ya veremos.
Atman sea un poco mas concreto xd, ¿como ha sido la cosa? ¿coincidio con un rebote? ¿ a que hora fue exactamente? es que he estado fuera otra vez y asi no hay forma de hacer un TT serio.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> es que he estado fuera otra vez y asi no hay forma de hacer *un TT serio*.



Menudo oxímoron


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

Creo que fué a las 10:30 y no hubo mucha historia. Estaba descontado y ahora mismo creo que todos tenemos otras cosas en la cabeza.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días señores, que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera en casita.
> 
> Han visto el SP?
> 
> Me alegro por Fran.



Buenos días, caballero. Visto, oído y recogido.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días señores, que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera en casita.
> 
> Han visto el SP?
> 
> Me alegro por Fran.




Hoyga MM, una curiosidad. ¿Cuales son sus directrices (usualmente, quiero decir) en caso de día "excepcionalmente fundamental" como éste con el tema de Japón, por ejemplo ? 

¿Se retiran Uds. momentáneamente hasta que el mercado se vuelva otra vez a convertir en mercado (como hago yo), o intentan hacer news trading aprovechando el momento? (usando, por ejemplo, algún relay rápido y fiable de noticias, tipo bloomberg, reuters, etc.)

Gracias,


----------



## Desencantado (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ...un TT serio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Creo que fué a las 10:30 y no hubo mucha historia. Estaba descontado y ahora mismo creo que todos tenemos otras cosas en la cabeza.



ya, por eso preguntaba la reacccion, ya veo que fue nula. Esperemos, y no por la bolsa, que esos reactores se enfrien y la cosa no vaya a peor....a lo mejor soy un iluso pero creo que al final van a conseguir controlar el asunto de la central y que la cosa quede en un enorme susto y algun que otro daño que ya se ha producido.

Por cierto, que ejemplo el de los japoneses eh, ni pillajes, ni robos ni nada, hasta estaban tranquilos los tios...aunque con las noticias de el otro reactor de hoy supongo que los deben tener de corbata en 200 km a la redonda :cook:


----------



## racional (15 Mar 2011)

Hoy un ETF inverso de japon subio un 15%, porque no compraria.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga MM, una curiosidad. ¿Cuales son sus directrices (usualmente, quiero decir) en caso de día "excepcionalmente fundamental" como éste con el tema de Japón, por ejemplo ?
> 
> ¿Se retiran Uds. momentáneamente hasta que el mercado se vuelva otra vez a convertir en mercado (como hago yo), o intentan hacer news trading aprovechando el momento? (usando, por ejemplo, algún relay rápido y fiable de noticias, tipo bloomberg, reuters, etc.)
> 
> Gracias,



La casualidad ha querido que esta semana esté de vacaciones.
Normalmente todo está mas o menos previsto, lo movimientos a grandes rasgos, y una noticia de este calibre suele servir como ¿Excusa?
Como sabe desde hace ya alguna semana esperábamos estos retrocesos, sobre todo en el mercado USA y esta auténtica catástrofe ha precipitado los acontecimientos. (No dude que hubiéramos caído a estos niveles, con o sin desastre)
Si no se tiene previsto un fundamental de este tipo, naturalmente las noticias en tiempo real y la confianza en un sistema rápido, que no nos deje en cola en las órdenes hacen el resto, al menos para minimizar pérdidas.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y........¿ descarta usted que el ibex suba? ¿solo ve la posibilidad de que baje ws y el ibex ? :
> 
> Esta miserable gacela que le pregunta no descarta nada, claro que solo por TT e intuicion , cosa que no vale mucho la verdad.



Es usted una gacela que lo flipas...::::::

tonuel dixit.:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es usted una gacela que lo flipas...::::::
> 
> tonuel dixit.:XX:



se agradeceria que ademas de constatar un hecho evidente diera usted algun nivel de suelo y esas cosas .....ya sabe esos datos que pueden hacer que las gacelas como yo no nos arruinemos tan rapido


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> se agradeceria que ademas de constatar un hecho evidente diera usted algun nivel de suelo y esas cosas .....ya sabe esos datos que pueden hacer que las gacelas como yo no nos arruinemos tan rapido



Desde casa es como darle un cuchillo por el lado que corta...usted mismo.

A ojo de buen cubero

10160
10048

10258 que sería lo suyo a la apertura USA.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La casualidad ha querido que esta semana esté de vacaciones.
> Normalmente todo está mas o menos previsto, lo movimientos a grandes rasgos, y una noticia de este calibre suele servir como ¿Excusa?
> Como sabe desde hace ya alguna semana esperábamos estos retrocesos, sobre todo en el mercado USA y esta auténtica catástrofe ha precipitado los acontecimientos. (No dude que hubiéramos caído a estos niveles, con o sin desastre)
> Si no se tiene previsto un fundamental de este tipo, naturalmente las noticias en tiempo real y la confianza en un sistema rápido, que no nos deje en cola en las órdenes hacen el resto, al menos para minimizar pérdidas.




Mire, no quiero fastidiarle las vacaciones, así que sólo le molestaré una vez más con otra pregunta... y es que lo que Ud. dice me resulta harto familiar, y me agrada.

En estos años, en los mercados, he hecho cosas peores y mejores, pero una de ellas en concreto siempre me ha gustado, y es el acuñar la frase de "los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos" (en referencia a los típicos datos que producen "vaivenes"[sic]: paro USA los jueves, guerras, escaseces... todo entre comillas, por supuesto).

¿Estaría Ud. de acuerdo con esa frase?. He aquí mi pregunta.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire, no quiero fastidiarle las vacaciones, así que sólo le molestaré una vez más con otra pregunta... y es que lo que Ud. dice me resulta harto familiar, y me agrada.
> 
> En estos años, en los mercados, he hecho cosas peores y mejores, pero una de ellas en concreto siempre me ha gustado, y es el acuñar la frase de "los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos" (en referencia a los típicos datos que producen "vaivenes"[sic]: paro USA los jueves, guerras, escaseces... todo entre comillas, por supuesto).
> 
> ¿Estaría Ud. de acuerdo con esa frase?. He aquí mi pregunta.



Fácil. Hay un canal marcado y los datos se adaptan a ese canal.

No tendré que recordarle que situaciones excepcionales en la economía, desastres no han influido, mientras que otros considerados fundamentales de segundo orden has producido verdaderas debacles o euforias.

Pero como todo en la vida, nada es negro ni blanco, sino gris.

Hay cientos de analistas haciendo estudios, marcando pautas y lo hacen en base a proyecciones económicas, posibles riesgos, escenarios de guerra..etc..etc (Las matrices DAFO las encuentras en cada esquina)
En base a esto se marca un "canal" y es harto complicado abandonarlo. Incluso en momentos de máxima histeria hay proyecciones y probabilidades de un canal algo más amplio. La cuestión es tenerlo todo controlado.

Todo es más fácil de lo que aparenta...:


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

estamos mas o menos por donde dijo Fran200, insistiran en la caida un poco mas o empezara a verse alguna señal de vuelta?

desde luego los bancos estan teniendo una mañana de lucha increible para no hundirse o dicho de otra manera, aguanta el soporte


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

Menudo guano se puede marcar el ibex si pierde los 10k


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Ayer: 







...y hoy el VIX abre con gap a los 25. Petada la figura, el SP500 se ha dirigido directamente al siguiente nivel de soporte en las cercanías del 1.161 (marcado en el gráfico).


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo guano se puede marcar el ibex si pierde los 10k



9.900, tal y como lo veo yo. Paciencia... como han comentado, con la excusa se han precipitado los acontecimientos, pero esto no es el Nikkei. Se aprecia que están sujetando las bolsas, al menos de momento.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

DOW y SP500 en niveles de soporte. Importante ver cómo reaccionan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2011)

hoy cierran en verde.........


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

Gracias por su explicación/confirmación.

Pero un apunte al respecto del final de su post: no, amigo mío. Permítame decirle que todo "no es más fácil de lo que aparenta".

Lo es para gente que puede pagar ciertos datos a ciertos niveles, como bien apuntaba Fran200. La información es, y siempre ha sido, poder. Y cuesta dinero, claro.

El resto, debemos improvisar para llegar a esa información 





MarketMaker dijo:


> Fácil. Hay un canal marcado y los datos se adaptan a ese canal.
> 
> No tendré que recordarle que situaciones excepcionales en la economía, desastres no han influido, mientras que otros considerados fundamentales de segundo orden has producido verdaderas debacles o euforias.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Se anima el tema, los usa recuperando terreno perdido. El nikkei esta pegando unos meneos, +70.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

IBEX:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Joer el nikkei esta disparado, deben estar metiendole pasta por un tubo. El dax parece que tambien quiere recuperar un poco.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2011)

[mode langaro on]

El ibex termina en verde.

[mode langaro off]


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Aprovechen que pepon esta en ronda. Vaya casino mamma mia.

Menudos trallazos.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

esta con ganas de subir un poco o mejor dicho, cerrar en un rojo menos fuerte jejeje aguantara la tendencia positiva o cerraremos en minimos del dia?

edito: si la vela queda asi..... no seria una señal bastante alcista?


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

El ibex capaz de cerrar en verde y san aun mas. Despues de bajar un 3% es como de coña lo que estan haciendo.

Una casa de putas es lo que es esto y una falta de respeto al mundo.

Aun asi, suerte!


----------



## Misterio (15 Mar 2011)

Alguién tiene jugado mucho dinero a que algún vencimiento que viene el Ibex tiene que estar en 11.000 o sus proximidades así que ya puede desaparecer Japón que va a dar igual.


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Mar 2011)

Sólo hay una cosa que no entiendo: Las bolsas se desploman a nivel mundial, y va a ser que la mierda indice del IBEX "remonta" posiciones.....Y vosotros, que creeis?, ¿será la Merkel que le insufla pasta por un tubo a este circo que es el IBEX o que carajo pasa para que no se hunda como el resto?

Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Alguién tiene jugado mucho dinero a que algún vencimiento que viene el Ibex tiene que estar en 11.000 o sus proximidades así que ya puede desaparecer Japón que va a dar igual.



¿es este viernes el vencimiento no?


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

Algo trading - Java (VP) Job in London - Jobsite


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Rafaxl, no desesperes hombre, que al final te dará un ataque 

Siempre he insistido en que es tan importante el cómo se llega hasta un nivel, como el nivel en sí. En este caso teníamos a un IBEX con los tres mosqueteros aguantando en soportes. De todos modos, aún queda mucho por decir, el sesgo bajista de fondo sigue ahí. Lo "bueno" es que si se dan las condiciones necesarias para cambiar la tendencia sería un gesto muy alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Sólo hay una cosa que no entiendo: Las bolsas se desploman a nivel mundial, y va a ser que la mierda indice del IBEX "remonta" posiciones.....Y vosotros, que creeis?, ¿será la Merkel que le insufla pasta por un tubo a este circo que es el IBEX o que carajo pasa para que no se hunda como el resto?
> 
> Saludos



Chicharrazo de mil pares de narices

Sólo apto bingueros y leoncios curtidos


----------



## AssGaper (15 Mar 2011)

Verlo ayer a 10650 y meterme a cortos sin dudar (20 indices ibex a 10634),y hoy a 10090 aprox, ha sido un *LOL*azo para mi.

Intuía que este mes bajaría sobre los 10250, pero jamas tan bajo.

Menuda forrada me marcado hoy hahahaha. 11.000 €uritos to my bolsillo for the face.


----------



## aksarben (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algo trading - Java (VP) Job in London - Jobsite



¿Java? ¿C++ está pasando de moda en esos ambientes?


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Verlo ayer a 10650 y meterme a cortos sin dudar (20 miniibex a 10634),y hoy a 10090 aprox, ha sido un LOL para mi.
> 
> Intuía que este mes bajaría sobre los 10250, pero jamas tan bajo.
> 
> Menuda forrada me marcado hoy hahahaha. 11.000 €uritos to my bolsillo for the face.



Enhorabuena, ahora a disfrutarlos:Aplauso:


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Java? ¿C++ está pasando de moda en esos ambientes?



Java Algo Trading - Top Tier Investment bank Job in London


----------



## Misterio (15 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿es este viernes el vencimiento no?



Creo que si pero no me hagas mucho caso.

El San ya casi en verde.


----------



## credulo (15 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿es este viernes el vencimiento no?



Vencimientos trimestrales además.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Verlo ayer a 10650 y meterme a cortos sin dudar (20 indices ibex a 10634),y hoy a 10090 aprox, ha sido un *LOL*azo para mi.
> 
> Intuía que este mes bajaría sobre los 10250, pero jamas tan bajo.
> 
> Menuda forrada me marcado hoy hahahaha. 11.000 €uritos to my bolsillo for the face.



Máximo de ayer 10638

Mínimo de hoy 10077

Diferencia= 10638-10077=561

561x20 contratos=1.120 puntos

1120 puntos por 10 euros = 11220 euros.

Muy ajustado todo, abrir en máximos absolutos 20 posiciones y cerrarlas justo ahora en mínimos absolutos las 20 posiciones, si alguien pone el libro de órdenes de ayer y de hoy te podemos sacar hasta una foto.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Ahi estamos con dos ******** SAN en verde y el ibex camino de ello. Olé por el que le haya echado pelotas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algo trading - Java (VP) Job in London - Jobsite



Ding, dang, dong, señor pollastre, señor pollastre, el avión con destino a espionaje industrial remunerado está situado en la pista y puede acceder a él por la puerta de embarque número uno...


----------



## debianita (15 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ding, dang, dong, señor pollastre, señor pollastre, el avión con destino a espionaje industrial remunerado está situado en la pista y puede acceder a él por la puerta de embarque número uno...



Hoyga, ahora que es usted un ejperto en php se puede apuntar  Si a eso le suma sus hello worlds en C++ ... ienso: le suelta un rollo vende motos en la entrevista (yo aguante 3 gordos con 1000 pipos en contra), se lleva un pen drive, le copia todo el software y se lo vende a Zuloman.

PD: No se lo tome a mal, tenia ganas de hacer un chiste malo :: Espero que caiga un poco más quiero pillar unas matildes en plan RHBN ienso:


----------



## debianita (15 Mar 2011)

Para los pharma:

Terremoto en Japón - Eskup

ienso:

Los habitantes de la costa del Pacífico canadiense acumulan medicamentos para combatir los posibles efectos de radiación procedente de los reactores nucleares japoneses. Además, la compra de yoduro de potasio se ha disparado en las farmacias de Vancouver


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Sigo desde el viernes tarde en prealerta para salir hacia Japón, pero parece del todo imposible salir ya. En fin otra vez será...
Voy a leeros un rato, que hace días que no me pongo al día...

Saludos...

Edito: Pero cuanto habéis escrito!! tengo más de 20 páginas... :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

¿Que opinais de la subida que esta haciendo el nikkei?? sube 355 puntos y esta ya en los 9000 practicamente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahi estamos con dos ******** SAN en verde y el ibex camino de ello. Olé por el que le haya echado pelotas.



Estadística de la Cartera de Valores Producto Div Tipo Saldo Títulos / Nominal [?] Coste Medio [?] Precio Mercado [?] Valor Mercado Plus Minus [?] % Ganancia / Pérdida Contravalor en EUR % Cartera Operar 
Información Valor BANCO SANTANDER BANCO SANTANDER EUR CONTADO 
XXXX 8,197 8,331 XXXXXXX XXXXXX 1,63% XXXXXXX XXXX

TT en toda regla despues de la hostia que me he dado con Quabit, he arreglado algo con San


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la subida que esta haciendo el nikkei?? sube 355 puntos y esta ya en los 9000 practicamente.



belnake xan (o como se llame al del banco central de japon) dandole a la maquina


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> belnake xan (o como se llame al del banco central de japon) dandole a la maquina



Hay un hilo por ahi que habla de necesidades por 800.000 millones de dolares creo. Lo ultimo que he leido es que han inyectado ya 200.000 no?


----------



## Misterio (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> belnake xan (o como se llame al del banco central de japon) dandole a la maquina



Si la gente se puede quedar sin agua y sin comida, pero que los ricos que juegan millones y millones en bolsa se queden sin money??? no eso no por dios.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, ahora que es usted un ejperto en php se puede apuntar  Si a eso le suma sus hello worlds en C++ ... ienso: le suelta un rollo vende motos en la entrevista (yo aguante 3 gordos con 1000 pipos en contra), se lleva un pen drive, le copia todo el software y se lo vende a Zuloman.
> 
> PD: No se lo tome a mal, tenia ganas de hacer un chiste malo :: Espero que caiga un poco más quiero pillar unas matildes en plan RHBN ienso:



Si va Zuloman a la entrevista se abre la bragueta y les pone la chorra encima de la mesa...


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Sigo desde el viernes tarde en prealerta para salir hacia Japón, pero parece del todo imposible salir ya. En fin otra vez será...
> Voy a leeros un rato, que hace días que no me pongo al día...
> ...




¿Y eso?

¿Tema de radiación?

Por allí tengo una conocida y la preocupación sube por momentos.:cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Y eso?
> 
> ¿Tema de radiación?
> 
> Por allí tengo una conocida y la preocupación sube por momentos.:cook:



esta la cosa muy jodida alli, todo depende q los 50 q se han sacrificado para conseguir enfriar los reactores logren su objetivo

lo importante no es la radiacion q hay, sino cortar la salida de mas radioactividad al exterior............. lo primero evitar una explosion de algun reactor q eso si seria grave y luego ya pues un sarcofago o algo asi y "aqui no ha pasado nada" :´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esta la cosa muy jodida alli, todo depende q los 50 q se han sacrificado para conseguir enfriar los reactores logren su objetivo
> 
> lo importante no es la radiacion q hay, sino cortar la salida de mas radioactividad al exterior............. lo primero evitar una explosion de algun reactor q eso si seria grave y luego ya pues un sarcofago o algo asi y "aqui no ha pasado nada" :´(



¿Qué 50?, fuentes, enlaces, please...

Que yo sepa la única radiación que se está liberando es de reacciones secundarias, yodo y demás, el uranio está a buen recaudo desde el primer momento.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

50 ingenieros intentan controlar la refrigeración de los reactores afectados en Fukushima · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Java? ¿C++ está pasando de moda en esos ambientes?




Como ya comenté en otra ocasión, desde que hace unos pocos años (no más de 3) el "foco" en el mercado de hardware fue pasando de la fuerza bruta (Ghz) a un mayor número de cores y tareas concurrentes, cada vez importa menos el ganar un % en velocidad a una tarea secuencial (es decir, C++ sobre Java, por ejemplo).

En vez de eso, repartes la tarea entre un mayor número de núcleos (MPA) y te quitas de la necesidad de C++.

C++ es llamar a la puerta de los problemas. Reconozco que técnicamente es lo más purista (y lo más eficiente), pero con el hardware disponible hoy en día, repito, meterte en C++ para una aplicación tan compleja como un ATS (automated trading system) es ir pidiendo problemas a cambio de [casi] nada. 

Por otra parte, la oferta de trabajo pinta curiosa (desde un punto de vista técnico). Lo que pasa es que para ser la city, y para ser este sector, la verdad es que pagan bastante poco. Deben ser una start-up, o a lo mejor la empresa de MM que se ha quedado sin becarios xDD

Como curiosidad, nótese como desde el minuto cero aislan y hacen diferenciación entre developers y traders ("estarás en contacto directo con los traders para que te den los requisitos..."). Sobradamente saben que alguien con una combinación de los dos conocimientos, tiene más peligro que Chuck Norris en un bazar chino


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

Adios al 18% de petroleo que nos daba.Zp se tendrá que buscar otro proveedor

Gadafi: Libia sólo suministrará petróleo a Rusia, China, India y Alemania - 2907173 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> 50 ingenieros intentan controlar la refrigeración de los reactores afectados en Fukushima · ELPAÍS.com



¿Y no te extraña que se quede tan poca gente?

Si de verdad hicieran falta suicidas por culpa de alta radiación con 50 tíos no tendrían ni para empezar.

Amos hombre, están lanzando agua con mangueras desde 100 metros de distancia, dentro de un traje de plástico más gordo que las suelas de unas j'hayber.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Como curiosidad, nótese como desde el minuto cero aislan y hacen diferenciación entre developers y traders ("estarás en contacto directo con los traders para que te den los requisitos..."). Sobradamente saben que alguien con una combinación de los dos conocimientos, tiene más peligro que Chuck Norris en un bazar chino



A mi me llama la atención que no quieren a alguien que domine una tecnología específica (do it at your best! jejeje) lo único que concreto que piden es alguien que haya trabajado con sistemas de tiempo real y algo de SQL, no importa si son máquinas textiles o cualquier otra clase de cosa.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

vale pongamos lo de sacrificio de esos 50 entre comillas, pero vamos, no me cambiaba por ninguno de ellos ahora mismo..... 

un forero de este foro tiene en su firma un documental sobre chernobil, pero no me acuerdo de su nombre


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vale pongamos lo de sacrificio de esos 50 entre comillas, pero vamos, no me cambiaba por ninguno de ellos ahora mismo.....
> 
> un forero de este foro tiene en su firma un documental sobre chernobil, pero no me acuerdo de su nombre



Lo de Chernobil ni se parece a esto, en Chernobil se pasaron de listos y cuando quisieron meter las barras de grafito en el reactor para parar la fisión las barras estaban dobladas y no entraban.

Aquí las barras están en su sitio y la reacción de fisión principal detenida desde el minuto cero.

Era una buena jugada meter miedo durante décadas para que no se renovaran las centrales y jugar la baza de obsolescencia+cisne negro, pero ni por esas.

Yo compraría acciones de Siemens o similares en breve, veo la renovación de todo el parque mundial de nucleares a la vuelta de la esquina, primero que si esto no se puede repetir, después que tampoco se puede prescindir de lo nuclear y dos y dos son cuatro.

Y también veo el fin de la deflación en Japón.

¿Se desploma el precio del uranio? pues eso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> *Es usted una gacela que lo flipas...:*:::::
> 
> tonuel dixit.:XX:





zuloman dijo:


> veo diecisietemiles ::
> 
> Pyn ,* hoy es dia de recuperanding acojonatus........una vez lleguemos ahi ya veremos.*Atman sea un poco mas concreto xd, ¿como ha sido la cosa? ¿coincidio con un rebote? ¿ a que hora fue exactamente? es que he estado fuera otra vez y asi no hay forma de hacer un TT serio.



MM Pase lista entre su manada de gacelas a ver si esta Zuloman :XX::XX: , vuelvase a poner la viñeta en la firma ::

Me siento muy decepcionado :´( , en el san si que he ganado pero en el ibex no .....creo que he tenido que asumir una brutal perdida de 18 eurazos , el caso es que si no llego a estar echandome la siesta TAN TRANQUILO podia haber cerrado ganando bastante , cuasi a pelo en ibex y un 1 % mas en SAN .

Tendre que dejarlo para mañana por vago ::

EDITO : ¿ QUE PASO EN EL SP A LAS 3 Y PICO ???????????????????????


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo de Chernobil ni se parece a esto, en Chernobil se pasaron de listos y cuando quisieron meter las barras de grafito en el reactor para parar la fisión las barras estaban dobladas y no entraban.
> 
> Aquí las barras están en su sitio y la reacción de fisión principal detenida desde el minuto cero.
> 
> ...



en lo de japon Vs chernobil tienes razon, esto es mucho menos grave y hay mucha mayor preparacion y mayores medios en japon

en chernobil es q exploto todo el reactor y aqui han saltado por los aires partes no principales del reactor........ pero no quita para que siga siendo una situacion de riesgo y de fuga radioactiva......si hay niveles mas bien elevados de contaminacion radioactiva en Tokio es logico pensar q en la zona cercana a la planta sea aun mayor dicha contaminacion (esto es una hipotesis mia)

todo pasa, dentro de un tiempo japon dejara de salir en las noticias, las bolsa subiran y la gente no vera tan negativamente la energia nuclear, pero ahora es el tema de todas las tertulias


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para la sesión de hoy es muy importante superar con fuerza los 10.370. Mientras, largos, ni con un palo.



...y tras el subidón final tenemos un doble máximo en 10.370, ahí lo han dejado con tirón a la baja en subasta. A ver mañama.


----------



## credulo (15 Mar 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Sigo desde el viernes tarde en prealerta para salir hacia Japón, pero parece del todo imposible salir ya. En fin otra vez será...
> Voy a leeros un rato, que hace días que no me pongo al día...
> ...



Me alegro de verle por aquí. La imagen de usted por Japón se me había pasado por la cabeza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...y tras el subidón final tenemos un doble máximo en 10.370, ahí lo han dejado con tirón a la baja en subasta. A ver mañama.



El gran Claca es mi pastor, nada me falta.....abandonado a mi suerte por el Dios pollastrico y despreciado por los SemiDioses leoncios encuentro refugio y calor en esta iglesia que me acoje y me marca el camino hacia el mana de las praderas de plusva 

Viendose el pueblo zulomanico acosado por los ejercitos cortos y teniendo ante si el mar, viendose perdido, invoco al señor y las aguas hacia las praderas de plusva se abrieron en 2 ... ...........una vez cruzo el pueblo zulomanico con el joven pastor Langaro cargando a sus espaldas la pesada losa de las SAN ...las aguas volvieron a cerrarse atrapando en ellas a las hordas cortas :no:

Espero que mañana pueda relatarles como el pueblo zulomanico se entrega a la orgia y desenfreno de Gomorra y sodoma y de como hacen una gran estatua de oro con sus plusvas 

LASC : ¿ a que ibas a Japon ? mejor dicho¿ como que ? tienes algo que ver con la energia nuclear o con salvamento etc


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2011)

Se huele el papelón final de hoy

Por cierto que hoy el barbas habla...


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO : ¿ QUE PASO EN EL SP A LAS 3 Y PICO ???????????????????????



En mi gráfico no se ve ese pico, debe ser un fallo de infobolsa.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

Los 'liquidadores' de Fukushima | elmundo.es

http://www.abc.es/20110315/internacional/abci-fukushima-201103151509.html


----------



## rosonero (15 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Los 'liquidadores' de Fukushima | elmundo.es




Una breve historia: Liquidadores de Chernobyl


----------



## credulo (15 Mar 2011)

Quien me iba a decir que mis SAN acabarían hoy en verde ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Y eso?
> 
> ¿Tema de radiación?
> 
> Por allí tengo una conocida y la preocupación sube por momentos.:cook:



Soy miembro de una ONG de rescate con perros en grandes catástrofes. El viernes nos pusieron en prealerta de salir hacia Japón, por si necesitaban la ayuda que ofrecía España, pero al final parece que han tenido suficiente con Corea del Sur, USA y Australia, creo...

De toda formas, dado el nivel de catástrofe, en la que el maremoto ha hecho más daño que el terremoto, se necesitarían más grupos de perros detectores de muertos y no de vivos y nuestro grupo no dispone.

Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Mar 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Una breve historia: Liquidadores de Chernobyl



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-que-sacrificaron-su-vida-hace-24-anos.html


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Uno de los motivos que me lleva a pensar que el asunto IBEX no está del todo finiquitado y que todavía podría dar algo de guerra lo encontramos echando un vistazo en perspectiva al índice:







Los indicadores en semanal todavía dejan margen, pero a grandes rasgos, que es lo que importa, tiene muy mala pinta. Estaríamos hablando de un gran techo de mercado.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Al cierre, se aprecia el fuerte rebote tras alcanzar el nivel señalado. 

En ningún caso da la sensación de estar en un mercado a merced del pánico invensor. Cualquier noticia de ámbito financiero hubiera podido desencadenar una reacción similar, pues el VIX se encontraba realizando una figura que tarde o temprano iba a estallar.

El hecho de que el soporte propuesto durante estos días haya funcionado -y especialmente bien, añado- es buena señal, pero hay que tener paciencia y ver si realmente el precio quiere hacer un suelo.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por otra parte, la oferta de trabajo pinta curiosa (desde un punto de vista técnico). Lo que pasa es que para ser la city, y para ser este sector, la verdad es que pagan bastante poco. Deben ser una start-up, o a lo mejor la empresa de MM que se ha quedado sin becarios xDD
> 
> Como curiosidad, nótese como desde el minuto cero aislan y hacen diferenciación entre developers y traders ("estarás en contacto directo con los traders para que te den los requisitos..."). Sobradamente saben que alguien con una combinación de los dos conocimientos, tiene más peligro que Chuck Norris en un bazar chino



Esto es lo normal. Tu le pides al informático lo que quieres y él lo traslada al sistema.
El sueldo no lo veo alejado de la media para alguien que entre nuevo, según su valía se puede doblar en pocos meses.
Los trader son los señoritos, uno con experiencia probada (normalmente estos los "tientan" si empiezan con más de 175.000 libras año.

El perfil del trader está muy alejado de lo que es un perfil técnico.
A mi me habla de Java, C++, enrutadores, etc y ni idea. Yo se lo que quiero que haga el sistema y lo que necesito es alguien que lo "traduzca" a la máquina.

Al menos lo que yo he visto. Psicológicamente es incompatible el sistema operativo (cerebro) de un informático y el de un trader. Por lo que tener en una misma persona a los dos sería como tener dos cerebros independientes y con lógica de razonamiento distinta. 

P.D. Antes de entrar en este mundo tuve experiencia, en trabajo en equipo con los informáticos. Diseño de ERP´s, para optimizar su funcionamiento era fundamental la buena sintonía entre ambos. Esto es lo mismo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ( mode especulador financiero on ) Esto acaba en verde (mode especulador financiero of ) ::
> 
> ¿ nadie sabe a que hora es la subasta hispanistani ?





LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy cierran en verde.........





credulo dijo:


> Quien me iba a decir que mis SAN acabarían hoy en verde ::




:fiufiu: :bla::baba::ouch:

MM decia que perdiamos los 10.000 y me llamo... ¿ como era? ........ :fiufiu: ::


----------



## Fran200 (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> :fiufiu: :bla::baba::ouch:
> 
> MM decia que perdiamos los 10.000 y me llamo... ¿ como era? ........ :fiufiu: ::



Esto es inaudito...

Pero si el "shiquillo" le ha dicho que el suelo estaba en 1004x a ojo de buen cubero.

Está...como se dice... *Zuloeufórico*.

Por cierto, ya que estamos tocando las narices, como anda su amigo el Leoncio Ibérico. Esperando no perder los 10200?::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto es inaudito...
> 
> Pero si el "shiquillo" le ha dicho que el suelo estaba en 1004x a ojo de buen cubero.
> 
> ...



que sensible es usted a los comentarios cuando se permite el lujo de hacerlos de los demas, cosa que me parece estupenda eh, me rio mucho cuando se meten conmigo o con cualquier otro, incluido cuando se mete usted conmigo sin ese resentimiento que me ha parecido notar en este comentario.

Asi que tranquilicese y no se tome en serio mis chistes :no:

Mi amigo el leoncio iberico......hum.......ah si, creo que este año va camino de batir record de bonus ¿ por que lo pregunta ? :

Ya nos gustaria a usted o a mi ganar entre los dos lo que gana el entre sueldazo y bonus por objetivos . Y le aclaro que no es un trader eh , banca privada, como director general de un continente tras haberlo sido en Tokio, Brasil, Hon kong y en algun otro pais que no recuerdo , vamos que creo que algo sabe el tio para estar donde esta siendo fisico en rama de astrofisica y master en EEUU en bussines.

No obstante si quiere le puedo decir que conozco un leoncio de un foro por si necesita consejos 

supongo que le dara igual que el ibex pierda los 10.000 o no, insisto en que hace inversiones a años.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> *supongo que le dara igual que el ibex pierda los 10.000 o no, insisto en que hace inversiones a años.*



Anda la misma frase que usan los pillados en bolsa.

Ahora cuando me retire y me dedique a dar cursos lo mismo doy alguno que se llame:

"De como me convertí en inversor a largo gracias a Gamesa p.e."


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto es inaudito...
> 
> Pero si el "shiquillo" le ha dicho que el suelo estaba en 1004x a ojo de buen cubero.
> 
> ...




Me he reído con su cruce de lanzas con el Capitán, cual torneo artúrico a ver cuál de los dos ensarta antes al otro... pero sólo un apunte, permítame: la ortodoxia nos dice que el término real es "*zuleuforia*", es decir, la "o" intermedia no es correcta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Anda la misma frase que usan los pillados en bolsa.
> 
> Ahora cuando me retire y me dedique a dar cursos lo mismo doy alguno que se llame:
> 
> "De como me convertí en inversor a largo gracias a Gamesa p.e."



ve usted, asi me gusta, con buen humor 

me temo que tendra usted poco publico en sus cursos, estaran todos en el curso de TT del capitan zuloman :XX::XX:

Y no tergiverse pillin, son planteadas a largo plazo desde antes de invertir, aunque a los traders y mas aun a Pollastre le parezca increible hay gente que considera que mas de un minuto es un tiempo razonable para invertir. Y la bolsa es una de las inversiones hoyga, ya se que le parecera tambien imposible pero tengo entendido que los bancos tienen otros productos......especialmente para clientes a los que se les exije tener un minimo de 3 millones de euros para abrir cuenta en esa banca privada......el maximo no lo hay claro...pero he oido cifras que marea saber que son de un solo palomo.

Y usted pollastre deje de meter baza que le tengo castigado hasta que vuelva a dar niveles de la niña


----------



## Fran200 (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> , incluido cuando se mete usted conmigo sin ese resentimiento que me ha parecido notar en este comentario.



Hombre no se como ha podido notarlo porque no lo ha habido. Incluso mi paternalismo porque usted no pierda hasta la camisa, dándole toques de atención ante algunas "zuladas" abocadas a la ruina, van dirigidas a que mantenga su patrimonio y pueda seguir dándonos tardes de gloria.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

Sí sí, conozco lo que dice, y efectivamente en estos trabajos las cosas suelen funcionar exactamente como Ud. dice.

Es sólo que yo, a título personal, no compro esa mierda de "yo tarzán (trader), tú chita (informático)".

Precisamente lo que los "señoritos", como bien los describe Ud., nunca querrían, es que otros gremios se acercasen a meter los hocicos en lo que ellos hacen. Porque a lo mejor, en una de estas, resulta que los "otros" se daban cuenta de que cualquiera con un mínimo de formación en disciplinas técnicas (matemáticas, física, cálculo) y algo de sentido común, puede hacer el mismo trabajo que los señoritos.

Esa es la razón por la cual el mundo del trading es tan elusivo y elitista, y el hecho de que te permitan entrar "formalmente" cuesta tanto trabajo. Como bien decía hoy MarketMaker: "si en verdad, al final no es tan complicado".

También esa es la razón por la cual existe la famosa frase/actitud en ese tipo de empresas, estilo "tú dedícate a programar lo que yo te diga, y no me preguntes el por qué" :X

Así que cuando veo una oferta para un quant por 90K pounds, y al mismo tiempo veo un corbata de plástico porrero al que le ofertan el doble, me indigno un poco y lo siento por el que acepte las migajas de los 90K. Pero vamos, se me pasa pronto ::



Fran200 dijo:


> Esto es lo normal. Tu le pides al informático lo que quieres y él lo traslada al sistema.
> El sueldo no lo veo alejado de la media para alguien que entre nuevo, según su valía se puede doblar en pocos meses.
> Los trader son los señoritos, uno con experiencia probada (normalmente estos los "tientan" si empiezan con más de 175.000 libras año.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Con la crisis de Japón la crisis del petróleo ha pasado a un segundo plano. Algunos teníamos muy claro lo que podía pasar (24 febrero):



Claca dijo:


> Petróleo:
> 
> Crudo ligero:
> 
> ...









Hoy el brent está a 108, lleva un 8% de caída acumulada desde que hiciera triple máximo en diario sobre los 118 y, por supuesto, después de la campaña mediática "el petróleo se va al infinito y más allá". 

Hace poco unos colegas me preguntaron por el tema y les dije que lo más probable eran recortes si no se superaban los 120. No lo entendían. Como les dije entonces, es una suerte que los "fundamentales" respeten fibos en un mundo lleno de maleducados


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y usted pollastre deje de meter baza que le tengo castigado hasta que vuelva a dar niveles de la niña



Hoyga, deme un poco de cancha y permítame cizañear un poco, que hoy estoy particularmente frustrado con la mierda de día que hemos tenido.

Anda que no se nota "ni ná" cuando los operadores se "arremangan" las camisas y se ponen a hacer trading manualmente, como ha ocurrido hoy. Los charts a 1M se convierten en una oda al ruido cuántico, vamos. El engine neural no reconocía un patrón estable ni a la de tres.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hombre no se como ha podido notarlo porque no lo ha habido. Incluso mi paternalismo porque usted no pierda hasta la camisa, dándole toques de atención ante algunas "zuladas" abocadas a la ruina, van dirigidas a que mantenga su patrimonio y pueda seguir dándonos tardes de gloria.



Perdone usted entonces mi mala interpretacion.....debe ser efectos secundarios de la zuleuforia ¿lo he dicho bien pollastrin ? 

Bueno me estoy partiendo de risa pero me voy a la cama... que mañana tengo que trabajar, !!! que verguenza me da decirlo en publico !!! :o

ok pollastre, le doy cancha, pero usted vayame arreglando eso de la niña eh , supongo que no querra que la zuleuforia se convierta en zulodepresion en una de mis aventuras guiadas por el TT ......que por cierto hoy a vuelto a funcionar y ya van unas cuantas como para ser considerada como algo distinto a un "oximoron" de esos que dice ustde.

Al tiempo, que vera el TT como asignatura obligatoria en economicas ...y si me aprieta en secundaria al menos los principios basicos


----------



## rafaxl (15 Mar 2011)

Atentos al hostion del nikkei de nuevo!! pasa de ganar 400 puntos al cierre usano a perder 45 ahora tras registrarse fuego en el reactor 4 de la dichosa central.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2011)

Estos debates existencialistas no los trendríais si fuerais gacelas como la mayoría de los mortales. Bastante tenemos con buscar verdes pastos y no terminar teñidos de rojo entre las fauces de un león ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Estos debates existencialistas no los trendríais si fueráis gacelas como la mayoría de los mortales. Bastante tenemos con buscar verdes pastos y no terminar teñidos de rojo entre las fauces de un león ::




Eh eh, que los escenarios claquistas también suscitan profundas reflexiones en el foro ::


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy el brent está a 108, lleva un 8% de caída acumulada desde que hiciera triple máximo en diario sobre los 118 y, por supuesto, después de la campaña mediática "el petróleo se va al infinito y más allá".
> 
> Hace poco unos colegas me preguntaron por el tema y les dije que lo más probable eran recortes si no se superaban los 120. No lo entendían. Como les dije entonces, *es una suerte que los "fundamentales" respeten fibos en un mundo lleno de maleducados *



En el fondo no es distinto a lo que MM y pollastre? comentaban esta mañana (los datos siguen al canal y no el canal a los datos). Pero ésta, la suya, me la apunto.

Y no se enfaden con Zuloman, mayor euforia que ganar, es la que provoca el verse salvado cuando la cosa estaba perdida. Aunque ahora que lo pienso... mmm... ya está! Zuloman, hoy ha vendido un piso.


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...y tras el subidón final tenemos un doble máximo en 10.370, ahí lo han dejado con tirón a la baja en subasta. A ver mañama.



Voy a serle sincero y usted sabrá disculparme. Esta mañana no dije nada por el respeto que le tengo, pero cuando leí lo del 10370, con la que estaba cayendo pensé que había patinado de lo lindo... y ya ve usted quien ha sido el "patinado".
Como siempre, chapeau!

En fín día raro para mí, aunque algo hemos hecho (no me negarán que rangos ha habido, ahora que cualquiera se agarraba a esas crines). Lo mejor la preapertura yankie en el ibex y la enésima remontada milagrosa (pfff...) del SP.


----------



## d-signer (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Atentos al hostion del nikkei de nuevo!! pasa de ganar 400 puntos al cierre usano a perder 45 ahora tras registrarse fuego en el reactor 4 de la dichosa central.



Nikkei subiendo un 6% a esta hora.
World Markets - CNNMoney.com

Como sabian que me pondria corto ::


----------



## buurbuboom (16 Mar 2011)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> En el fondo no es distinto a lo que MM y pollastre? comentaban esta mañana (los datos siguen al canal y no el canal a los datos). Pero ésta, la suya, me la apunto.
> 
> Y* no se enfaden con Zuloman, mayor euforia que ganar, es la que provoca el verse salvado cuando la cosa estaba perdida. Aunque ahora que lo pienso... mmm... ya está! Zuloman, hoy ha vendido un piso*.



Hum ienso: ......... si, creo que ha dado usted en el clavo.........ese "malestar" con el capitan zuloman no viene derivado de su ciclotimia bolsistica rayana en la bipolaridad con efectos de zuleuforia y zuledepresion..........

.......a veces en este hilo me olvido de que estoy en burbuja info , territorio en el que habitan burbujistas moderados, extremistas, tapayoguristas y madmaxistas.....

......un comentario como el que hice el lunes de " parace que se los quitan de las manos " no podia ser que no supusiera la crucifixion, previas torturas, y la condena unanime de la santa burbujon 

Esta bien, esta bien, no se vende nada, reniego de todo lo dicho, he mentido y soy culpable, el mercado inmobiliario no se recuperara nunca, nadie que haya comprado esta en su sano juicio ni en 1998 ni en 2011 con rabajas del 50 % sobre los precios de anuncio, todos se equivocaron.............................................pero se mueve (zulogalileo dixit :: ).

Señores xd, que cuando mi madre me daba la teta mi padre hacia edificios y negocios al lado mio y llevo toda mi vida viviendo de esto tras una preparacion academica enfocada desde el principio a este negocio, con 5 años queria ser torero o astronauta, pero desde los 12 tenia claro que me iba a dedicar a los negocios ( y no mal a pesar de dos crisis tipo terremoto japones que arraso con el 80 % de mis "compañeros" )......... un poquito de por favor.......

...rianse ustedes del TT y de mis "conocimientos" de bolsa, que para eso se ha inventado el personaje del capitan Zuloman, para que nos divirtamos todos y para hacer rico ( 2 % de posibilidades) o arruinar al enajenado que me haga caso ( 98 % ).........

.....pero cuando hablen de tochos y del mercado inmobiliario les ruego que se arrodillen ante mi para no ofenderme :XX::XX:

Son ustedes muy jovenes y solo conocieron las " agencias " nido de ladrones, serpientes y descerebrados sobre todo desde que se elimino la oposicion para acceder a la profesion y cualquier maruja puede abrir una......pero hubo un tiempo hace muchooooosssssss años ( en epoca de mi padre, ya en mis inicios habia de todo pero nada que ver con lo de hoy ) en que los agentes de la propiedad inmobiliaria eran tipos serios , honestos y con preparacion que se preocupaban de asesorar conveniente y adecuadamente a todo tipo de clientes, desde grandes inversores a particulares..

... Ya se que es parecera increible lo que les cuento, y no me extraña nada, no se crean que a mi no me da verguenza pertenecer a una ex-profesion ( hoy un puto oficio ) donde en cada boom me toca tener por "compañeros" a tipos que no saben leer ( analfabetos funcionales), trepas, gente sin la mas minima moral o directamente delincuentes.

Mi padre que en paz descanse me dijo ya jubilado y muy cerca de fallecer......... hijo hoy en dia hay dos profesionales de los que nunca debes fiarte : los vendedores de coches de segunda mano y los agentes inmobiliarios....... !!!! que razon tenia !!!.....se volveria a morir si levantara la cabeza y viera en que se ha convertido este sector, por que el pobre hombre solo habia visto los inicios de la degeneracion .

Para mi solo hay dos cosas mas importantes que ganar dinero, poder levantarme y acostarme con la conciencia tranquila y mi familia.


----------



## aksarben (16 Mar 2011)

Hoyga zuloman, que para las caídas del foro está preparada la casa de campo 8: . calopez va a redirigir sus quejas al maestro armero, y con razón .


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Para mi solo hay dos cosas mas importantes que ganar dinero, poder levantarme y acostarme con la conciencia tranquila y mi familia.



y sus seguidores????????????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y sus seguidores????????????????



Con mis seguidores pasa algo parecido que con nuestro querido presidente del gobierno....... que si bien ZP es un enajenado lo son bastante mas los que le votan :: ( cambie zp por zuloman y seguidores por cotantes  ).

Y no se queje eh, que hoy ya desde el primer segundo tiene usted unas jugosas plusvas a su entera disposicion :no:

Claca, esos techos y suelos para hoy please, aunque supongo que el escenario de ayer no ha cambiado mucho desde la ultima vez que puso los graficos ¿no?

no me gusta como caza la perrita, todos los largos cerrados

pa dentro Lorenzo 50 pipotones mas abajo

liquido, no tengo ni idea de que vamos a hacer, necesito halluda aquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

jjejejee pipoteos a gogo, parece que nos vamos a ir pabajo ahora, asi que..... a ver si pillo mas recorrido

hoy a pipear hasta que esto se defina

mierda se me escapo el tren por ambicioso y me quede fuera del san, solo largo en el ibex , maldita sea.

Esos suelos y techos xd que me tengo que ir.

cerrados largos ibex con buen pipoteo, liquidez total.

dejo ordenes de compra y venta por arriba y por abajo.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

Buenos dias
Quiero sangre
Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex en 10342


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

Ya rompe.Mi instinto francotirador me va a dar viruta.



Editongo SP y me voy a comprar mi regalo del día del padre.
S2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya rompe.Mi instinto francotirador me va a dar viruta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: muy bien vista la rotura, yo vuelvo tras cerrar mis largos y me encuentro esto un montonazo de pipos mas abajo  , de menuda me he librado ...y ahora .....largo en minimos :no: 

a riesgo de que me rompan el ojete, pero con stops cubre plusvas de hoy, que me ha salvado la campana !!! que "suerte" tengo!! :fiufiu:


----------



## buurbuboom (16 Mar 2011)

Ahora en directo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpGJSwkmnR8


----------



## Taxidermista (16 Mar 2011)

Por favor, os lo ruego, a ver si alguno podéis iluminarme porque yo aparentemente ya no soy capaz de entender ni lo más básico de la economía. Por qué cojones se asusta todo dios por que la reconstrucción de Japón puede llegar a costar 150.000 millones de euros y a la vez el Banco de Japón acaba de imprimir 180.000 millones de euros EN TRES DIAS para "inyectar liquidez"? NO PUEDE IMPRIMIR LOS 150.000 MILLONES PARA LA FACTURA DE LA RECONSTRUCCION CON LA MISMA SENCILLEZ?? Yo debo ser completamente estúpido o es que estoy dormido o algo.


----------



## debianita (16 Mar 2011)

Que llamen al tito bernie, que en eso de imprimir es un master


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

Naaah, no me subo a bordo, no lo veo claro pese a lo claro que está que va a rebotar.

Tirad sin mí, hoy no me subo.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Por favor, os lo ruego, a ver si alguno podéis iluminarme porque yo aparentemente ya no soy capaz de entender ni lo más básico de la economía. Por qué cojones se asusta todo dios por que la reconstrucción de Japón puede llegar a costar 150.000 millones de euros y a la vez el Banco de Japón acaba de imprimir 180.000 millones de euros EN TRES DIAS para "inyectar liquidez"? NO PUEDE IMPRIMIR LOS 150.000 MILLONES PARA LA FACTURA DE LA RECONSTRUCCION CON LA MISMA SENCILLEZ?? Yo debo ser completamente estúpido o es que estoy dormido o algo.



Tu tienes un terremoto y puedes reconstruir.Pero...

¿COMO RECONSTRUYES EN UN PAÍS CONTAMINADO RADIACTIVAMENTE?

¿Y si se convierte en un territorio inhabitable?
Ahí lo dejo...


Muevo el SP y a vivir


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Veis muchas posibilidades de rebote?? de cierre verde??


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Veis muchas posibilidades de rebote?? de cierre verde??



Estamos luchando con un soporte duro.Todo es posible.Gravitaremos alrededor del 10250(máximos de diciembre) y ahí se decidirá todo.
S2


----------



## buurbuboom (16 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Por favor, os lo ruego, a ver si alguno podéis iluminarme porque yo aparentemente ya no soy capaz de entender ni lo más básico de la economía. Por qué cojones se asusta todo dios por que la reconstrucción de Japón puede llegar a costar 150.000 millones de euros y a la vez el Banco de Japón acaba de imprimir 180.000 millones de euros EN TRES DIAS para "inyectar liquidez"? NO PUEDE IMPRIMIR LOS 150.000 MILLONES PARA LA FACTURA DE LA RECONSTRUCCION CON LA MISMA SENCILLEZ?? Yo debo ser completamente estúpido o es que estoy dormido o algo.



Lo que hacen es devaluar la moneda no están creando 180.000 millones de euros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Veis muchas posibilidades de rebote?? de cierre verde??



yo voy largo por si eso le da alguna pista.........no me hace falta que se ponga en verde...pero si se pone :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Alemanes en plano-verde palido.

A ver por donde tira esto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Veis muchas posibilidades de rebote?? de cierre verde??



YO SÍ....... pero no creo que te sirva de mucho mi opinion.... aunque ayer casi acierto


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Parece que se quiere animar el DAX y los usanos se quieren sumar.

El crudo sube 2 pavos. Esto es una montaña rusa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> YO SÍ....... pero no creo que te sirva de mucho mi opinion.... aunque ayer casi acierto



Venga Langaro hagase valer xd , que yo ya estoy viejo y necesito un apostol que me sustituya al frente de la secta zulomanica 

MIS san ya estan en verde , jrande muy jrande el tito botas 

muy atentos ahora...o se gira o nos vamos al cielo


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Vamonos!!!! miedo me da el ibex, verde a la vista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamonos!!!! miedo me da el ibex, verde a la vista.



!!! se sienten coño!!! que no va a ser tan facil romper ese 300-330 :cook:

No tardaremos en ver el resultado en 3..2..1.....

los largos recen por ese 250...si apoya ahi........y rompe los 300 con fuerza tenemos el tren bala.....sino.......preparen sus carteras

que poquito me gusta que ya sean 2 veces que tantea ese 250......supongo que todo el mundo sabe donde hay que poner el stop ¿no?

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Sd_gj-3kz7A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! se sienten coño!!! que no va a ser tan facil romper ese 300-330 :cook:
> 
> No tardaremos en ver el resultado en 3..2..1.....
> 
> ...



Traducción al chartismo:
Que si le compramos un asa al tazón o lo dejamos en paz


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Traducción al chartismo:
> Que si le compramos un asa al tazón o lo dejamos en paz



no cante victoria con sus cortos todavia......que me he vuelto a poner largo mas abajo 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vamossssssssssssssss carlooooossssssssssssss !!!

repetimos la jugada stop proctetor pipeante y dale palante

que ricos pipos tengo acumulados, stop ceñidito y a ver si de esta rompemos, sino a cobrar y a volver a atacar


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Dice carpatos:



> Construcción de viviendas [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dice carpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Tremendo.



¿ un mal dato ? ah entonces rompemos hacia arriba seguro :XX:

toma otro pipeo pal cuerpo, jajjajaj


----------



## tonuel (16 Mar 2011)

Pues está claro hacia donde va a tirar... :fiufiu:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues está claro hacia donde va a tirar... :fiufiu:



Pal monte como la cabra,o paltrigo como la burra.::

Creo que nos vamos a mínimos en breve.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

yo no se para donde acabara tirando, solo se que me jincho a pipear :XX::XX:

hipermaxisuperzuleuforia pipeante , que no para de subir y bajar sin casi darme tiempo a ver cuanto me abrocho en cada pipeo


----------



## tonuel (16 Mar 2011)

las pipeadas larguistas de hoy son de pobres...


----------



## buurbuboom (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> yo no se para donde acabara tirando, solo se que me jincho a pipear :XX::XX:
> 
> hipermaxisuperzuleuforia pipeante , que no para de subir y bajar sin casi darme tiempo a ver cuanto me abrocho en cada pipeo



Felicidades por esos 10€ de plusvalías, no se olvide de realizar la declaración si le queda algo después de pagar comisiones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

buurbuboom dijo:


> Felicidades por esos 10€ de plusvalías, no se olvide de realizar la declaración si le queda algo después de pagar comisiones.



:8::8::8::8: espere que voy a mirar mi cuenta......

















.......... ah, que susto, pense que los 2000 de hoy eran 10 :XX::XX: , claro que a lo mejor r4 me cobra mas ienso:

No piense que todo el mundo juega con 1 mini como usted :

otro pipeo mas......hagame un favor hombre, que es que no tengo mucho tiempo....vayame usted contandome las plusvas....pero sume bien eh que ya veo que en logse no dio eso todavia.


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> :8::8::8::8: espere que voy a mirar mi cuenta......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, mire usted, con esas plusvis le recomiendo en mi nombre, y me puedo atrever a decir, que también en el resto de asesores que tiene Vd., que con cada petición de niveles vaya acompañando un recibo de mensajería "Leyenda: Contiene botella de rioja"


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2011)

Los chicos han sacado el billete... tren de largo recorrido... en zona resistencia 2.7x


----------



## Malus (16 Mar 2011)

Objetivo mas cercano?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> A ver, mire usted, con esas plusvis le recomiendo en mi nombre, y me puedo atrever a decir, que también en el resto de asesores que tiene Vd., que con cada petición de niveles vaya acompañando un recibo de mensajería "Leyenda: Contiene botella de rioja"



Hoy nadie dio niveles......ha sido TT puro y duro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No obstante no hay inconveniente en enviar no 1 botella sino una caja siempre que tambien me la envie usted a mi cada vez que meta la gamba 

Solo a un bombillo como ese que dijo esa tonteria de los 10 euros se le ocurre provocar al capitan zuloman en plena zuleuforia :XX:

por cierto ya dejo de pipear que veo esto muy peligroso ahora.......orden de compra y de venta por arriba y por abajo, si entran, estupendo y sino mañana sera otro dia 

me voy a dormir la siesta soñando con los angelitos :no:


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Referencias...

Más o menos en los 10.370 que comentaba ayer ha hecho resistencia. Por eso dije que era necesaria mucha fuerza, un pinchazo _subebaja_ no valía. Ahora la discontinua que nos frena es la base de la cuña rota por abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2011)

EEUU va a proporcionar bombas de agua a alta presión a las autoridades niponas para intentar enfriar los reactores de Fukushima.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2011)

Los resultados del viernes, nos llevarán al nuevo suelo 3.xx ..... ya saben como funcionan estas cosas en USA.... nunca hay que tirar la toalla si hay buenos fundamentales!!!

ARIAd PART II


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

Sr. Claca ¿Ve alguna referencia en 10108?


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca ¿Ve alguna referencia en 10108?



No he puesto nada por estar relativamente próximo al suelo del canal bajista, pero toda esa zona de mínimos es de soporte clarísimo.


----------



## Malus (16 Mar 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Los resultados del viernes, nos llevarán al nuevo suelo 3.xx ..... ya saben como funcionan estas cosas en USA.... nunca hay que tirar la toalla si hay buenos fundamentales!!!
> 
> ARIAd PART II



Perdone que le moleste otra vez, pero mejor preguntar que quedarse con la duda. De que datos habla usted? De los resultados del 4 trimestre y anual?


----------



## Misterio (16 Mar 2011)

Y ahora que pasa que se han vuelto locos los sistemas o qué?.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy nadie dio niveles......ha sido TT puro y duro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No obstante no hay inconveniente en enviar no 1 botella sino una caja siempre que tambien me la envie usted a mi cada vez que meta la gamba
> 
> ...



coñoooooooooo :8::8::8: sabia que el TT iba como una moto, pero nunca imagine que el ibex le hiciera caso a los 15 segundos de decirlo.

pues me entro la orden de largos en SAN a 8.05 :8: en serio que pensaba que no entraria tan abajo hoygan :bla:


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Me gusta... los bancos aguantan soportes y Telefónica, como comenté, aporta el negativo extra que provoca sustos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca ¿Ve alguna referencia en 10108?



jajajjajajajjaajqjaajaaja :XX::XX::XX:

cabron que estoy en casa y la chacha me ha echado una mirada como diciendo: este hombre cada dia esta mas loco

Claca es usted mi heroe , sirvase usted mismo a mi salud


----------



## bcnmarin (16 Mar 2011)

Lo que ha pasado en estos últimos minutos tiene alguna explicación?


----------



## Yo2k1 (16 Mar 2011)

Y este caidon así de golpe? Ha pasado algo en algún sitio? O pura especulación?


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

Por un momento me he acongojado...pero al recuperar rápidamente el suelo. Bueno que vaya "regalo"....


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

Zuloman eres el reyyyyy. Ya tienes san a 8.13
edito: 8.15


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

quien fuera largo con un stop lost..... le acaban de encular pero bien bien.....


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

joder como se pasan con las maquinitas, como estan dejando el grafico del SP:8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman eres el reyyyyy. Ya tienes san a 8.13



va usted con un poco de retraso yo la veo a 8.17 y 8.19 respectivamente 

si, si ya se que han pasado unos segundillos desde que lo dijo, es un chiste ::

Langaro si en algo tiene razon Tonuel es que los stop son de pobres ::


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

en momentos históricos así, operar en el intradiario es absurdo.

El desmadre va a dar una buena ocasión de pillar blue chips de alto dividendo a medio plazo.


----------



## F.GARDEL (16 Mar 2011)

calopez dijo:


> Sacado de la web de Cárpatos a raíz de la bajada bursátil
> 
> 
> Están llegando una serie de noticias desde Japón, que dicen que empeoran las circunstancias de las instalaciones nucleares dañadas. El comisionado de energía de la desUE ha reconocido que la situación está en este momento fuera de control. Se ha desatado el pánico a raíz de todo esto, y las ventas en bolsa han sido durísimas.



seguimos para...


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

parece que la situacion nuclear esta fuera de control en Japon, que dios reparta suerte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

no me jodas ¿ que ha pasado en la central ? seria el unico motivo por el que me joderia ganar pasta en bolsa xd :

si sale algo mas concreto avisar eh


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

Ya decía yo que no lo veía claro, faltaba algo.

Estoy a pocos euros de cerrar mi mejor vencimiento de todos los tiempos y no la quiero cagar, ando algo cobardica.


----------



## F.GARDEL (16 Mar 2011)

santander bajando de 8


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

señores, bien por las perdidas que nos ocasione en nuestras carteras, bien por el chernobil reloaded que nos espera, nos van a meter los pelos pa dentro a todos por igual:8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> en momentos históricos así, operar en el intradiario es absurdo.
> 
> El desmadre va a dar una buena ocasión de pillar blue chips de alto dividendo a medio plazo.



Hay que tenerlos grandes para intradiar. Yo hago parecido a usted. Me lo miro desde la barrera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

Respecto a la central, en mi opinión es todo mentira, son noticias patéticas, no aportan ni un gramo de información, todo es "tensión en la central", "pánico en el núcleo", "dos de los ingenieros se pelean", "sube la radiación".

A mí que me digan que hay una reacción principal de fisión sin detener o que se callen, todo lo que no sea eso es basura informativa.

En el Ibex, por ejemplo, parece bastante claro que que alguien había comprado a lo bestia a primera hora y que llevaba toda la mañana sin soltar.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

vengo del hilo de la central nuclear


el emperador ha abandonado tokio y han vuelto a sacar a los trabajadores por el alto nivel de radiactividad


si veis en el mapa hay muchas centrales (hasta 4) a poca distancia de esta, y ya hay una que se está calentando más de lo debido


existen altas, muy muy altas posibilidades de que la mitad de japón se convietrta en un desierto nuclear (la unión europea habla de que en las proximas horas va a pasar algo muy gordo)


parece ser que no van a poder detener que el combustible se derrita y empiece a arder provocando la mayor nube radioactiva de la historia de la humanidad (aparte de contaminar el pacifico)



puedo parecer catastrofista pero os juro que intento ser lo más realista posible

pero me parece que esto es lo que están descontando los leoncios ahora mismo

lo digo que esto es un cisne negro para las bolsas y que los que estén alcistas deberían volver a liquidez

::::


----------



## F.GARDEL (16 Mar 2011)

Pérdidas del 2% en el Ibex 35: repentina caída vertical en las bolsas mundiales - 11 - 2908539 - elEconomista.es
Brusco y repentino movimiento tanto en Europa como en Wall Street. El Ibex 35 baja más del 2% y pierde los 10.100 puntos después de que Günther Oettinger, comisario europeo de Energía, haya dicho que espera "eventos catastróficos en las próximas horas". Oettinger ya dijo ayer que la nuclear de Fukushima estaba fuera de control usando la palabra "apocalipsis".


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya decía yo que no lo veía claro, faltaba algo.
> 
> Estoy a pocos euros de cerrar mi mejor vencimiento de todos los tiempos y no la quiero cagar, ando algo cobardica.



hace Ud. muy bien, que las carga el diablo, acuerdese de los 29.000 napos::::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Respecto a la central, en mi opinión es todo mentira, son noticias patéticas, no aportan ni un gramo de información, todo es "tensión en la central", "pánico en el núcleo", "dos de los ingenieros se pelean", "sube la radiación".
> 
> A mí que me digan que hay una reacción principal de fisión sin detener o que se callen, todo lo que no sea eso es basura informativa.
> 
> En el Ibex, por ejemplo, parece bastante claro que que alguien había comprado a lo bestia a primera hora y que llevaba toda la mañana sin soltar.



no existe el termino fusión sino que en inglés es melt down (derretimento) se han derretido total o parcialmente 3 reactores (evidentemente no se sabe porque todos los instrumentos de mediciónd el nucleo se han derretido el viernes, y nadie puede ver lo que pasa en el reactor.

Por las explosiones hay vasijas de contención dañadas y si, el proceso de derretimiento ya ha empezado, y no lo pueden parar




pero lo que mas preocupa es la piscina de combustible MOX del reactor 4


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Respecto a la central, en mi opinión es todo mentira, son noticias patéticas, no aportan ni un gramo de información, todo es "tensión en la central", "pánico en el núcleo", "dos de los ingenieros se pelean", "sube la radiación".











Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí que me digan que hay una reacción principal de fisión sin detener o que se callen, todo lo que no sea eso es basura informativa.
> 
> En el Ibex, por ejemplo, parece bastante claro que que alguien había comprado a lo bestia a primera hora y que llevaba toda la mañana sin soltar.



Entonces, que hay que hacer, salir y decirles a los habitantes de una isla, con varias megalopolis: que no saben como enfriar las barras y que la fision es una realidad desde hace varios dias, pero que la gente no se asuste y se quede en casa?

Seguro que a muchos se les ha ocurrido que hacer con varias de esas barras despues de leerte.


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Lo que hay que hacer es ser claros con la información, llevan días mareando la perdiz sin aportar nada que pueda importar al ciudadano. Me explico, si el reactor número 4 tiene fuego o no, al ciudadano japonés le será indiferente, ahora bien, las consecuencias que eso pueda tener sí serán de interés para él y otros tantos millones de japoneses (por no decir directamente personas). Yo entiendo que los responsables tendrán ya opciones encima de la mesa según cómo se resuelva la situación, que las digan, joder, sea lo que sea.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

1535: French Environment Minister Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet has said "the worse case scenario is possible, and even probable, around the Fukushima plant," Reuters reports.

El ministro de medio ambiente Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet ha dicho "el peor escenario es posible, incluso probable, para la planta de Fukushima"


si creeis a los japos y a zp poneros alcistas

si creeis a los franceses poneros bajistas


sino creeis a nadie poneros en liquidez


----------



## Yo2k1 (16 Mar 2011)

F.GARDEL dijo:


> santander bajando de 8



No baja de 8, creo no?
Ya no se ni lo que leo
Y lo del emperador saliendo por patas? Ni comentario, mejor


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No baja de 8, creo no?
> Ya no se ni lo que leo
> Y lo del emperador saliendo por patas? Ni comentario, mejor



El mínimo ha sido en 7,98.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es ser claros con la información, llevan días mareando la perdiz sin aportar nada que pueda importar al ciudadano. Me explico, si el reactor número 4 tiene fuego o no, al ciudadano japonés le será indiferente, ahora bien, las consecuencias que eso pueda tener sí serán de interés para él y otros tantos millones de japoneses (por no decir directamente personas). *Yo entiendo que los responsables tendrán ya opciones encima de la mesa según cómo se resuelvan la situación, que las digan, joder, sea lo que sea.*



muy optimista le veo sr. claca

ojala tuviesen una solucion a un problema que solo se ha planteado 2 o 3 veces mas en la historia de la humanidad, y nunca a este nivel de magnitud.

porque, acaso han pensado que podria ser que esten REALMENTE desbordados? 

sin acritudes a todos


----------



## tonuel (16 Mar 2011)

tengo miedo... :S




Saludos :cook:


----------



## spheratu (16 Mar 2011)

Hoygan,los soportes del SAN donde andan? no irá a bajar a 4 euros del tirón no? ::


----------



## F.GARDEL (16 Mar 2011)

mantengan la calma señores...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> hace Ud. muy bien, que las carga el diablo, acuerdese de los 29.000 napos::::



Aparte de los 29.000 de marras es que si no me lo ponen a huevo no disparo, las últimas cuentas que he echado me dicen que si te pasas disparando acabas perdiendo puntería.

Hoy solo estuvo a huevo ponerse corto a primera hora, lo vi pero no lo hice por vagancia-miedo y ponerse largo en los dos minutos que estuvo en 10.090, no lo hice (pese a llevar toda la mañana esperándolo) porque tenía 20 pestañas abiertas en el navegador y se quedó todo congelado. :abajo:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> tengo miedo... :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya semos unos cuantos que estamos acojonados, :cook:

Animos!


----------



## F.GARDEL (16 Mar 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,los soportes del SAN donde andan? no irá a bajar a 4 euros del tirón no? ::



Eso mismo pregunto yo; parece que ha sido momentáneo, pero lo de japón tenía que hacer su daño y todos están recomendando liquidez...

a rio revuelto ganancia de pescadores o nunca agarres un cuchillo que cae


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos grandes para intradiar. Yo hago parecido a usted. Me lo miro desde la barrera.



Siempre hago intradiario en el Forex, salvo en ocasiones en las que el mercado es más irracional de lo habitual. Ahora estamos en uno de esos momentos.

La votalidad excesiva destroza los sistemas.


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> muy optimista le veo sr. claca
> 
> ojala tuviesen una solucion a un problema que solo se ha planteado 2 o 3 veces mas en la historia de la humanidad, y nunca a este nivel de magnitud.
> 
> ...



No, no, yo acepto que el desenlace puede ser extremadamente negativo, lo que quiero saber es qué significa eso exactamente. Y me imagino que las personas más directamente afectadas compartirán también ese deseo. Como he dicho, supongo que los responsables tendrán un plan de actuación según cada situación, pues que expliquen qué medidas se tomarían en cada escenario.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2011)

Muevo el SP y me voy a entrenar.Dejo el corto abierto,por supuesto...

Mal kami! se decía en el Japón antiguo,cuando el destino te la jugaba.
Les deseo suerte a los nipones.
S2


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2011)

Desbordados es poco, si te guías de algunas fuentes. He leído por ahí que hay hasta 5 centrales y hasta 16 reactores en total con problemas y distintos niveles de alarma. De ellos la mitad serían preocupantes, la otra mitad, por el momento no, pero ya se sabe...


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Siempre hago intradiario en el Forex, salvo en ocasiones en las que el mercado es más irracional de lo habitual. Ahora estamos en uno de esos momentos.
> 
> La votalidad excesiva destroza los sistemas.



El VIX empieza a marcar niveles altos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

iba a poner algo de información pero es mejor no generar mas entropia negativa que algunos teneis los dineros por aquí


si alguien quiere saber que se pasen por los hilos del terremoto.


perdonar por desvirtuar el hilo con información de fuera, pero la verdad es que os he visto poco puestos con la sitación, es una crítica constructiva no lo tomeis a mal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> no existe el termino fusión sino que en inglés es melt down (derretimento) se han derretido total o parcialmente 3 reactores (evidentemente no se sabe porque todos los instrumentos de mediciónd el nucleo se han derretido el viernes, y nadie puede ver lo que pasa en el reactor.
> 
> Por las explosiones hay vasijas de contención dañadas y si, el proceso de derretimiento ya ha empezado, y no lo pueden parar
> 
> ...



Creo que no he hablado de fusión (ni nuclear ni de la otra) en todo el mensaje.


----------



## tonuel (16 Mar 2011)

vamos a morir todos... :S


----------



## Yo2k1 (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El mínimo ha sido en 7,98.



Ya, en el pico ese. Me referia a como estaba ahora, que estaba por encima de 8


----------



## carvil (16 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes 


IMho como creo que no somos ejpertos en ingenieria nuclear, lo único fiable son los charts. Y yo por ahora no veo ningún cambio en las tendencias. Si veo algo diferente lo postearé.


Salu2


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, no, yo acepto que el desenlace puede ser extremadamente negativo, lo que quiero saber es qué significa eso exactamente. Y me imagino que las personas más directamente afectadas compartirán también ese deseo. Como he dicho, supongo que los responsables tendrán un plan de actuación según cada situación, pues que expliquen qué medidas se tomarían en cada escenario.



diria que si no cuentan mas, es porque seria mas perjudicial que favorable para el balance general de la actual crisis.

Todos queremos saber, aunque como se dice, a veces es mejor no saber, todo depende del grado de frialdad de cada uno, asi que imaginense como estarian ustedes despues de haber sufrido mas de 20 terremotos en 4 dias consecutivos mas un tsunami devastador y en medio de una crisis nuclear, estarian preparados para que les contasen la verdad? 

paciencia mes amies!


----------



## Mr.Wolf (16 Mar 2011)

me podrías recomendar alguna página decente donde ver las cotizaciones? me refiero a páginas que sepan que la bolsa se inventó hace mas de cinco años. Hace tiempo podía consultar una que te indicaba que porcentaje de las acciones se había comprado a cada precio... si me podeis decir alguna... gracias mil por adelantado


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> diria que si no cuentan mas, es porque seria mas perjudicial que favorable para el balance general de la actual crisis.
> 
> Todos queremos saber, aunque como se dice, a veces es mejor no saber, todo depende del grado de frialdad de cada uno, asi que imaginense como estarian ustedes despues de haber sufrido mas de 20 terremotos en 4 dias consecutivos mas un tsunami devastador y en medio de una crisis nuclear, estarian preparados para que les contasen la verdad?
> 
> paciencia mes amies!



¿Pues entonces de qué sirve que cada dos horas suelten cosas como "fuego en el reactor número 4", "posible escape de material radioactivo", etc? Eso es a lo que me refiero, para soltar ese tipo de frases mejor no decir nada y seguir trabajando. 

Yo es que cuando voy al médico me gusta que me digan que es lo que hay, con las distintas opciones, sean agradables o no. Si un especialista me dijera "detectadas posibles células cancerígenas en el reactor renal número 2" y luego cerrara el piquito, lo más probable es que la incertidumbre fuese difícil de sobrellevar. Por el contrario, una explicación de cuales son los siguientes pasos a seguir sí podría ser de utilidad.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

estamos en la era de internet=mucha información (demasiada) no siempre (la mayoría de las veces) veraz e intencionada (normalmente mal-intencionada)


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

Volviendo al tema, la secuencia de mínimos del SAN se explica mediante una directriz bajista que desde el día 7 respeta prácticamente al tick.


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Mar 2011)

Venga ese ibex... a cerrar como dios manda... 8:





y mañana subidón... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

como esta noche la central se vaya al carallo..........


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como esta noche la central se vaya al carallo..........




está descontado... 




Spoiler



Largo 10090


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2011)

no se a que le llamara´s tu cerrar como dios manda... pero lo que veo yo... 30 puntos más se ha dejado...


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

El chulibex cierra en mínimos del día.

Han dejado bastante claro lo que ha sido la sesión.


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> no se a que le llamara´s tu cerrar como dios manda... pero lo que veo yo...



por el gráfico no sabría decirle si han comprado o vendido en subasta... inocho:


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Aparte de los 29.000 de marras es que si no me lo ponen a huevo no disparo, las últimas cuentas que he echado me dicen que si te pasas disparando acabas perdiendo puntería.
> 
> Hoy solo estuvo a huevo ponerse corto a primera hora, lo vi pero no lo hice por vagancia-miedo y ponerse largo en los dos minutos que estuvo en 10.090, no lo hice (pese a llevar toda la mañana esperándolo) porque tenía 20 pestañas abiertas en el navegador y se quedó todo congelado. :abajo:



en bolsa no hacer nada es hacer mucho, cuando uno no lo siente, mejor esperar, y si encima se tienen problemas tecnicos, quieto... cuando a uno le tiemblan las piernas delante de la pantalla, es que no esta haciendo trading "en la zona", y de ahi te saca inexorablemente el mercado, y si uno es sabio, se saca a si mismo sin esperar "ayudas", bien hecho en cualquier caso


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Volviendo al tema, la secuencia de mínimos del SAN se explica mediante una directriz bajista que desde el día 7 respeta prácticamente al tick.



triangulo invertido me parece amí


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> por el gráfico no sabría decirle si han comprado o vendido en subasta... inocho:



y que han hecho??? supongo que vender hasta el alma...


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Señores hoy tenemos un saldo diario anormalmente alto y negativo, no se deberían intentar largos bajo ningún concepto en un escenario como este.

Realmente no intentaría largos ni cortos en este momento, mejor mirar el espectáculo detrás de la barrera.

La profusión de órdenes es escandalosa, yo diría que bastante más alta que en los últimos vencimientos, he visto dos movimientos de despiste en plan meto 700 órdenes a largos y en menos de 10 minutos las mismas órdenes cerrando la operación, la segunda la han hecho con casi 1100 contratos.

Mercado loco y todavía más descontrolado que las centrales japonesas.

La subasta ha servido para colocar otro paquetón de 200 órdenes a la venta (en total).


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2011)

Hace ya un buen tiempo LCASC habló sobre un murciélago en el ibex


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> triangulo invertido me parece amí



Luego iba a colgar la foto... chivato. De hecho la directirz nace el 5 de agosto y delimitó los máximos de septiembre y octubre.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (16 Mar 2011)

Se sabe quien fue el que compró puts del DAX de 6300 cuando estaba por los 7400? Alguien se ha forrado de lo lindo.


----------



## Taxidermista (16 Mar 2011)

buurbuboom dijo:


> Taxidermista dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por favor, os lo ruego, a ver si alguno podéis iluminarme porque yo aparentemente ya no soy capaz de entender ni lo más básico de la economía. Por qué cojones se asusta todo dios por que la reconstrucción de Japón puede llegar a costar 150.000 millones de euros y a la vez el Banco de Japón acaba de imprimir 180.000 millones de euros EN TRES DIAS para "inyectar liquidez"? NO PUEDE IMPRIMIR LOS 150.000 MILLONES PARA LA FACTURA DE LA RECONSTRUCCION CON LA MISMA SENCILLEZ?? Yo debo ser completamente estúpido o es que estoy dormido o algo.
> ...



Coño, un intento de respuesta al menos, gracias!

Llevan años hablando en este foro de que generan dinero de la nada y ahora me dices que el Banco de Japón no ha fabricado esos 180.000 millones de euros?

Un poco de ayuda para esclarecer este misterio, por favor.


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La votalidad excesiva destroza los sistemas.



Ainnssss....

No me hable, no me hable. 

Esa bajadiña en 4-5 minutos de -100 pips en el Daxie, cuando el pollo-pera ése del comisario europeo ha dicho a las claras que había altas posibilidades de poder utilizar la isla principal de Japón para rodar la adaptación cinematográfica del videojuego "Fallout 3"....

... en ese momento la AI ha sacado un cartel fosforito naranja con letras amarillas, diciendo "wtf?"...

y adios sesión por segundo día consecutivo... se ha vuelto a desconectar el piloto automático.

Y a qué mentir, viendo la bajadiña, no he tenido pelotas de activar el "human override".

Hala, al carajo. Segunda sesión consecutiva en la que me tengo que ir a ver un episodio de Bob Esponja.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ainnssss....
> 
> No me hable, no me hable.
> 
> ...



Joder, aunque no está el patio para bromas me he descojonado con lo de Fallout 3, me ha recordado a la peli Holocausto 2000 o algo así se llamaba tipo madmax.


----------



## cipote (16 Mar 2011)

el SP juega con fuego, el escenario de fran parece haber llegado


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2011)

no se si es interesante, pero tranquiliza un poco:
“Síndrome de China” o Chernobil 

En 1971, el físico nuclear Ralph Lapp utilizó el término “síndrome de China” para describir la fundición de un reactor nuclear, atravesando el concreto de su base y la posterior irrupción de una masa caliente de combustible nuclear en el subsuelo circundante al edificio. 

¿Es posible un “síndrome de China” en Japón? De ninguna manera: un accidente como el popularizado por la película de 1978 es imposible. 
 
Para el caso de una fusión completa el núcleo está contenido en una gigantesca y sofisticada vasija de acero muy compleja que funciona como una enorme olla a presión: todo el combustible nuclear y los sistemas primarios de control están en su interior. En caso de accidente con fusión total o parcial el núcleo fundido se derrama en el interior de la vasija, cuyas paredes de hasta 15 centímetros de espesor de acero de alta tecnología son capaces de resistir el calor generado. 

Los reactores soviéticos como el de Chernobil carecían de esta vasija de acero de protección. 

Chernobil en 1986 fue una situación diferente donde las barras de control no lograron controlar la reacción de fisión en cadena, y esto llevó a explosiones que destruyeron el reactor, lo que derramó radiación que contaminó a Ucrania y Europa en el peor desastre civil en la historia mundial.

edito: no hagais caso de esto........mala información como siempre.......


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

SAN:







De momento el soporte que di días atrás (8,05 - 7,97) ha funcionando a la perfección, pero tampoco debemos hacernos ilusiones mientras el precio no dé muestras de querer realizar un giro al alza consistente. Con la aparición de niveles elevados de volatilidad debemos plantearnos que el valor puede empezar a realizar movimientos más amplios que dificulten la operativa, por lo que ahora es muy importante ser especialmente cautelosos y esperar poca precisión en el trazo de la cotización. Esos stops van a ser difíciles de situar.

El gráfico señala una zona de confluencia de soportes que debería servir para frenar la caída. Mucho cuidado si el SAN la atraviesa como si nada, Telefónica ya nos enseñado lo que ocurre cuando se asume verticalidad en las caídas en plena zona de soportes.

En cuanto al IBEX, seguimos bajistas. Esto debe quedar muy claro: una cosa es plantear operaciones comando en pleno soporte y otra muy distinta pensar que nos encontramos ya en un punto óptimo de compra para mantener. Ayer ya dije que era muy importante no hacerse ilusiones con los largos mientras no se superasen los 10.370 con fuerza. Pues bien, como hemos visto esta mañana hemos hecho resistencia en la zona y el giro a la baja ha sido fuerte. La presión guanista sigue marcando el tempo, no se puede negar. Prefiero no anticiparme e ir poco a poco, pero, aunque he reconocido que de momento no espero caídas sostenidas en el tiempo, eso no significa que no vea al IBEX más abajo.

Por lo demás, a pesar del nerviosismo que se respira en el ambiente, como ha dicho Carvil, recuerdo que *los gráficos siguen funcionando*. Puede ser que mañana las bolsas pierdan el control a lo Nikkei; a día de hoy, por eso, siguen comportándose relativamente bien.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

A mi la bolsa me preocupa bastante menos que el hecho de que los franceses tuvieran razon y hubiera una debacle nuclear.

Dicho esto, me parece sospechoso de cojones que los que estan soltando informacion inconcreta ( detallada por bl, claca y otros ) sea precisamente el mayor productor y competidor de energia nuclear mundial, Francia.

Tambien digo que si fuera un japones ponia pies en polvorosa desde el mismo dia del terremoto a ser posible.

Y ahora el analisis del TT !!! con dos cojones !! en medio del panico :

En primer lugar , de momento, no ha pasado nada que MM y Fran no hubieran anticipado que pasaria :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: ( a usted fran si quiere le rasco la barriguita que se que e gusta  ).

En segundo lugar, de momento, estamos por encima de esos 10.000.

pues oigan ( hacia años que no lo escribia sin h e y  ) miren ustedes, con ese presunto hecatombe nuclear resulta que ayer tocamos mas abajo que hoy !!! sorprendente!!! .......si pensamos que cuando tiraron las torres gemelas en ese mismo dia las bajaditas llegaron al 30 % ......... ¿ no les parece muy escasa bajada para una situacion muchisimo mas grave a todos los niveles ?

ah, de que el emperador japones salga por patas hoy lo que me extraña es que no lo hubiera hecho hace dias...imaginense a Zapatero y demas valientes politicos ejpañoles si saben que tienen un 1 por mil de posibilidades de palmarla....... vaya atasco de falcon en los aereopuertos militares habria ::

En resumen, una vez mas estoy de acuerdo con Claca al 100 % en su analisis de la situacion, es gravisima , hiperacojonante y superpreocupante.......pero no mas que ayer ni que antesdeayer ( creo recordar que cuando se jodio el reactor nº 4 ) .

Asi que mientras no haya noticias fiables y concretas, nada de " puede pasar " " seria " y demas condicionales no veo ningun motivo para que las bolsas hagan algo fuera de lo esperado.

Por eso, a pesar de todo, y aun viendo ahora mismo en igmarket que los futuros del ibex al cierre siguen bajando el TT me dice que mañana subimos en algun momento del dia, incluso quizas con fuerza.........................

..................... salvo claro esta que un fundamental con fundamento ( valga la redundancia ) que puede pasar en cualquier momento me haga cambiar de opinion y me deje la cartera vacia, pero no con una bajadita ni del 3 ni del 5 %, sino con una del 20 % como minimo, que seria lo logico ante tal desastre.

Y ahora os hago una pregunta de analfabeto en eso de las nucleares, y lo pregunto muy en serio eh :

si los reactores estan apagados, si se estan enfriando con agua.....pregunto ¿ cada dia que pasa no deberia jugar a favor de que finalmente se enfrien y pase el riesgo ? igual es un disparate la pregunta eh, que de fisica ni puta idea y de fisica nuclear muchisimo menos.

Me gustaria una respuesta de un fisico, no divagaciones catastrofistas o buenistas, sino cientifica pura y dura.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

La debilidad manifiesta del chulibex estaba cantada (con / sin terremoto).

Es bajista, tras el fracaso de recuperar los 11.200, y hay que dejarla correr poco a poco.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Ahora mismo el chulibex en los 99XX.


----------



## Misterio (16 Mar 2011)

En el SP estan saltando los automáticos y Bernanke hoy de fiesta ......


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora mismo el chulibex en los 99XX.



La cuña rota a la baja nos manda a los 9.800, así que...


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> En el SP estan saltando los automáticos y Bernanke hoy de fiesta ......



El trilero de tito Bernie ha estado aupando las bolsas por decreto.

Cuando no aparece por escena, los índices retoman su senda natural y que refleja la situación economica mundial.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La cuña rota a la baja nos manda a los 9.800, así que...



La directriz alcista ronda los 9700-9800. Ante tanta velocidad de caida es probable que rebote ahí.

No es aconsejable estar en el mercado (ni corto ni largo) ya que la volatilidad salta los SL de forma constante.

Es momento de disfrutarlo desde fuera y entrar mucho más abajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> si los reactores estan apagados, si se estan enfriando con agua.....pregunto ¿ cada dia que pasa no deberia jugar a favor de que finalmente se enfrien y pase el riesgo ? igual es un disparate la pregunta eh, que de fisica ni puta idea y de fisica nuclear muchisimo menos.
> 
> Me gustaria una respuesta de un fisico, no divagaciones catastrofistas o buenistas, sino cientifica pura y dura.



Yo no soy físico pero te digo lo que he leído a físicos, después de detener la reacción principal (la sostenida por la fisión del uranio), el resto de elementos producto de la fisión del uranio y que son radiactivos por estar bañados por un mar de neutrones que los activa, tardan en desintegrarse unos días, por eso tarda unos días en enfriarse.

Pero eso es si se mantiene la refrigeración, si tú detienes la reacción principal e inmediatamente retiras la refrigeración el núcleo sigue aumentando de temperatura, no porque la fisión se acelere, al contrario, cada vez hay menos neutrones volando por ahí y golpeando a los átomos de la zona.

El nucleo no se funde cuando está en funcionamiento el reactor gracias a la refrigeración, es como la CPU de un pc doméstico, si apagas el ordenador y simultáneamente retiras el ventilador y el disipador puede que la temperatura de la cpu suba durante unos segundos porque aunque deja de generar calor internamente deja también de disiparlo al exterior.

Es decir, que si no refrigeras, gallinas entran pocas, pero no sale ninguna, luego, durante unos diás, el número de gallinas (calor) aumenta y puede fundir el núcleo.

En teoría ese calor lo puede soportar la vasija pero como dicen que está dañada sin explicar si es por el calor interno o por la caída de materiales en el derrumbe del edificio exterior...

Es como si te caes de la bici y te raspas un codo y a tu madre le dicen "no te asustes, pero zulo a tenido un accidente con la bici..."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hace ya un buen tiempo LCASC habló sobre un murciélago en el ibex









Saludos...


----------



## credulo (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La cuña rota a la baja nos manda a los 9.800, así que...



Ese sería el nivel de la alcista desde mayo 2009 ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

el S&P ha pasado el mínimo anual y hace un intento de rebote, ya veremos si lo consigue de verdad. Los gringos están más bajistas que los europeos, parece que esperan que el tema japonés les afecte también un poco.


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Ese sería el nivel de la alcista desde mayo 2009 ¿no?



Sí, es lo que ahora comentaba bertok. Pero poco a poco, yo con estos niveles de volatilidad no me atrevería a meterme objetivos muy lejanos (y menos aguantar una posición entre días).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Bueno, tal como esta la cosa no me ha quedado mas remedio que llamar a mi amigo el leoncio iberico, que casualmente es fisico y que estaba en Brasil en este momento, la llamadita desde mi movil me ha debido costar mas de esos 300 leuros por los que maese pollastre nos tiene castigados sin su niña el muy rata :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

En resumen :

1.- sobre la bolsa :

a) hay que estar loco para estar estos dias en bolsa ( nada que no supiera, me refiero a que estoy loco )

b ) Se esperaban estas bajadas con o sin terremoto

c) siguen manteniendo que el saldo a final de año sera positivo o muy positivo

d) si pasa el peligro inminente, cosa que puede pasar en cualquier momento reboton del 15 ( memorizar esto que luego viene el capitulo II sobre la central nuclear ), si por el contrario se derrite el combustible atomico caidas similares ( supongo que no sorprende a nadie ni lo uno ni lo otro ).

2.- Sobre la central nuclear :

a) Nada que ver con chernobil, ni siquiera en el peor de los casos de que explotara el combustible atomico.

b) de explotar el combustible habria que ver si aguanta el armazon o no, es decir, que haya derretimiento no es sinonimo de que no aguante el caparazon...aunque nadie sabe si aguantaria o no.

c) No cree que aun no aguantando el caparazon la zona que quedaria inhabitable fuera mayor a 50 km a la redonda, lo que no quiere decir que los efectos de la radiacion fueran mucho mas alla.

d) cuando le pregunte por que subia la radiciacion en Tokio estando tan lejos, la respuesta si que me sorprendio :8: : es una medida de seguridad que se esta tomando de forma humana o automatica para liberar presion y evitar que la temperatura suba mas, se supone que se suelta radiacion hasta niveles no perjudiciales para la salud aunque sean mucho mas altos que lo recomendable.

e) los reactores estan apagados y las explosiones que hay se deben a explosiones de hidrogeno al mezclarse con el oxigeno del agua ( esto no lo entendi muy bien pero creo que es mas o menos asi ).

Por ultimo, segun su opinion ( opinion eh, ya no hablamos de conocimientos ) la informacion que se esta difundiendo tanto por unos como por otros ( japos y franceses ) no es nada fiable y esta totalmente manipulada por intereses ajenos a la ciencia......concretamente la frase fue " MIENTEN MAS QUE HABLAN " 

Ojo, ojito, todo lo dicho solo tiene un gran valor para mi, y es que no es una opinion interesada y emitida por alguien con bastantes conocimientos tanto de bolsa como de fisica.....lo que no quiere decir obviamente, que este totalmente equivocado.

EDITO : FRan y MM , si les parece interesante la informacion pueden optar por enviarme una cajita de Rioja o darme sus niveles........aunque me temo que las maquinitas deben estar echando mas humo que la central de japon ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, tal como esta la cosa no me ha quedado mas remedio que llamar a mi amigo el leoncio iberico, que casualmente es fisico y que estaba en Brasil en este momento, la llamadita desde mi movil me ha debido costar mas de esos 300 leuros por los que maese pollastre nos tiene castigados sin su niña el muy rata :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> En resumen :
> 
> ...



Me alegra ver que llevo días y días diciendo lo mismo que un leoncio con título de físico y que opino igual que él.

Que la información que están dando es una puta mierda no hace falta ser físico para verlo.


----------



## credulo (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, es lo que ahora comentaba bertok. Pero poco a poco, yo con estos niveles de volatilidad no me atrevería a meterme objetivos muy lejanos (y menos aguantar una posición entre días).



Hombre, habría que esperar que consolidara. Pero ese era el punto de buy and hold que estaba manejando si el IBEX sigue recortando.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me alegra ver que llevo días y días diciendo lo mismo que un leoncio con título de físico y que opino igual que él.
> 
> Que la información que están dando es una puta mierda no hace falta ser físico para verlo.



Agree!

Hasta en el hilo del desastre se puede cortar la desinformación con un cuchillo jamonero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me alegra ver que llevo días y días diciendo lo mismo que un leoncio con título de físico y que opino igual que él.
> 
> Que la información que están dando es una puta mierda no hace falta ser físico para verlo.



y yo me alegro por usted y por sus conocimientos de bolsa y de fisica, pero resulta que algunos no sabemos tanto y si nos parece interesante la informacion.

Eso de que es una puta mierda es como poco un poco atrevido por su parte teniendo en cuenta que hay como 4 paginas del hilo diciendo lo contrario, aunque fijese que le cite a usted y a claca por que habian dicho casi lo mismo.

No se a usted, pero a mi me gusta que cuando tengo una opinion me la confirme un tio con mas conocimientos que yo sobre el tema, y en mi caso que no tengo ni puta idea como he dicho con mucha mas razon me gusta oir opiniones coincidentes, cuantas mas mejor.

parece que estamos un poco crispados en el hilo ultimamente ienso: , quizas sean cosas de la volatilidad ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Saludos...



...y la caidita posterior se cumplió


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Hombre, habría que esperar que consolidara. Pero ese era el punto de buy and hold que estaba manejando si el IBEX sigue recortando.



O a lo mejor ni llega... Ya se verá. Es imposible comprar en mínimos si quieres estar seguro de enganchar la tendencia correcta.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

La cuestión es bastante sencilla.

1.- Por culpa del tsunami (no del terremoto) las centrales se quedan sin electricidad.

2.- Las centrales necesitan electricidad para enfriar el combustible usado que está fuera del núcleo.

3.- Como no se enfría el combustible usado (que sigue estando activo, ya que es nuclear) en una piscina especial, este se calienta, los neutrones al golpear el agua separan el oxígeno del hidrógeno, el hidrógeno se calienta y este explota.

4.- El combustible usado está junto al núcleo en un cuarto piso de la central en una piscina, esto explica las explosiones en los techos de las centrales 1 y 3.

5.- Con electricidad se puede bombear agua del mar para enfriar el combustible, cosa que parece que están a punto de conseguir.

Todo lo demás es relleno.


----------



## credulo (16 Mar 2011)

Sobre esto:



zuloman dijo:


> b) de explotar el combustible habria que ver si aguanta el armazon o no, es decir, que haya derretimiento no es sinonimo de que no aguante el caparazon...aunque nadie sabe si aguantaria o no.



El problema es que los caparazones están dañados, así que aunque no sea tan grave como en Chernobil (no tenían vasija de contención y una vasija dañada siempre será mucho mejor que no tenerla), si sería un accidente de envergadura. Pues en ese caso habría fugas de material derretido. Además, según entiendo, cuando ocurre el derretimiento, el moderador de grafito pierde bastante eficacia por lo que la reacción no frena tanto ni tan rápido.



> c) No cree que aun no aguantando el caparazon la zona que quedaria inhabitable fuera mayor a 50 km a la redonda, lo que no quiere decir que los efectos de la radiacion fueran mucho mas alla.



Lo cual ya es bastante grave.



> d) cuando le pregunte por que subia la radiciacion en Tokio estando tan lejos, la respuesta si que me sorprendio :8: : es una medida de seguridad que se esta tomando de forma humana o automatica para liberar presion y evitar que la temperatura suba mas, se supone que se suelta radiacion hasta niveles no perjudiciales para la salud aunque sean mucho mas altos que lo recomendable.



Si, eso ya se ha comentado y las radiaciones que se midieron el fin de semana se debían a esta liberación de gases. Pero no la de los últimos día, que en parte también se deben a fugas no controladas.



> e) los reactores estan apagados y las explosiones que hay se deben a explosiones de hidrogeno al mezclarse con el oxigeno del agua ( esto no lo entendi muy bien pero creo que es mas o menos asi ).



Si, esto es cierto.

Por lo que entiendo, y puede que me equivoque, el problema hoy y es lo que ha hecho saltar las alarmas en las bolsas es, a mi entender, la inestabilidad en el reactor 4. Además del reactor propiamente dicho, se encuentra una cantidad indeterminada de combustible "agotado" que estaba esperando su reciclado. El problema es que este material no está en una vasija de contención, por lo que la probabilidad de que se esparza material nuclear es mucho mayor.

Perdón por ensuciar el hilo. La gente interesada debería discutirlo en el hilo que ya hay para ello.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> O a lo mejor ni llega... Ya se verá. Es imposible comprar en mínimos si quieres estar seguro de enganchar la tendencia correcta.



parece que se calman un poco las cosas en los futuros del ibex, al menos por el momento...... lo que le daria la razon a usted en todo lo dicho y le encumbraria a los altares de los traders y analistas tecnicos.

vamos que pasaria de santo a semidios de un dia para otro 

credulo, no tengo conocimientos para rabatir o confirmar nada de lo que dice, aunque si que me parece razonable, y no mancha el hilo, la bolsa y esa central nuclear creo que son una misma cosa estos dias aunque decir esto me pueda costar el linchamiento de los expertos en bolsa de este hilo... por eso de que los fundamentales siguen al canal y no al reves.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y yo me alegro por usted y por sus conocimientos de bolsa y de fisica, pero resulta que algunos no sabemos tanto y si nos parece interesante la informacion.
> 
> Eso de que es una puta mierda es como poco un poco atrevido por su parte teniendo en cuenta que hay como 4 paginas del hilo diciendo lo contrario, aunque fijese que le cite a usted y a claca por que habian dicho casi lo mismo.
> 
> ...



No empieces a picarte como con Fran ayer que no lo decía en el plan en el que te lo has tomado (aunque reconozco ahora después de leer lo que he escrito que sí es posible esa interpretación, no iba por ahí la cosa).

Me explico, ¿recordáis cómo me molestaba el cante de operaciones sin espoiler? bien, es que yo quiero que mi opinión coincida con la de la gente que sabe (a modo de confirmación) pero quiero tomar la decisión ANTES de saber lo que opina el experto.

Es como si te pones corto y al poco tiempo llega Marketmaker y dice "objetivos absolutos por arriba conseguidos, ojo que la maquinita se ha vuelto loca cantando niveles por abajo".

Pues eso, me podré equivocar pero me gusta que mi opinión coincida con la de los que suelen acertar o los que viven de esto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Perdón por ensuciar el hilo. La gente interesada debería discutirlo en el hilo que ya hay para ello.



Al contrario, si existe y puede utilizarse para justificar una cabriola bursátil, éste es el hilo adecuado comentarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No empieces a picarte como con Fran ayer que no lo decía en el plan en el que te lo has tomado (aunque reconozco ahora después de leer lo que he escrito que sí es posible esa interpretación, no iba por ahí la cosa).
> 
> Me explico, ¿recordáis cómo me molestaba el cante de operaciones sin espoiler? bien, es que yo quiero que mi opinión coincida con la de la gente que sabe (a modo de confirmación) pero quiero tomar la decisión ANTES de saber lo que opina el experto.
> 
> ...



pues pelillos a la mar como con fran 

EDITO: Voy a tener que hacerme mirar la tension, esta volatilidad mata aunque tengas la suerte de acertar 


y si, tiene razon en que hace tiempo que no pongo los sopilers, tomo nota


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2011)

La electricidad podría restaurarse en breve en Fukushima: permitiría enfriar los reactores


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y yo me alegro por usted y por sus conocimientos de bolsa y de fisica, pero resulta que algunos no sabemos tanto y si nos parece interesante la informacion.
> .............
> ............
> 
> ...




Ahí ahí, lance contra el mentón de BL su famoso jab encadenado izquierda-derecha-izquierda (para dañar más a BL, utilice mejor pipos-saludos-pipos :XX: )

En fin, cuanta violencia... no sé cómo acabaría una cena de navidad entre los foreros del HVEI35 ... quizás como el anuncio aquel del coche... "Zuloman, te importaría pasarme el soufflê?"


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> parece que se calman un poco las cosas en los futuros del ibex, al menos por el momento...... lo que le daria la razon a usted en todo lo dicho y le encumbraria a los altares de los traders y analistas tecnicos.
> 
> vamos que pasaria de santo a semidios de un dia para otro
> 
> credulo, no tengo conocimientos para rabatir o confirmar nada de lo que dice, aunque si que me parece razonable, y no mancha el hilo, la bolsa y esa central nuclear creo que son una misma cosa estos dias aunque decir esto me pueda costar el linchamiento de los expertos en bolsa de este hilo... por eso de que los fundamentales siguen al canal y no al reves.



No se trata de lo que pase hoy o de mañana, ni de clavar el punto de giro, porque hablar de un 3% de diferencia con vistas al medio/largo plazo me parece rizar el rizo. Lo que yo veo en el IBEX es esto, que lo colgué hace poco:



Claca dijo:


> Uno de los motivos que me lleva a pensar que el asunto IBEX no está del todo finiquitado y que todavía podría dar algo de guerra lo encontramos echando un vistazo en perspectiva al índice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si finalmente es un 9.750, un 9.925 o un 10.001, es lo de menos. O hasta romper a la baja, que podría ser. No se trata de adivinar el futuro, sino de plantear operaciones en base a las probabilidades que arroja el escenario técnico. En estos momentos, por como se sujetan las cotizaciones y otras cosas, me parece probable considerar que todavía no ha llegado el momento de descolgarnos del todo. De ahí mis comentarios. Si en días venideros la bolsa se desmadra y se aceleran las caídas, pues tocará cambiar el chip.

Pero vaya, que esto es de fondo, la mayoría de mis aportaciones son para el corto plazo...


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La electricidad podría restaurarse en breve en Fukushima: permitiría enfriar los reactores



¿Que reactores? ¿con que sistemas? :8:


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hora de dormir.
> Segundo intento de recortes en el SP.
> 
> Objetivos, después de perder los 1322, la siguiente parada en 1294.
> ...



Recupero este post tan famoso, y que tanto ha costado.
El mínimo de hoy y donde estamos ahora.
La post data era real. Termino mi trabajo, vuelvo a casa y espero me acepten como "gacela" en el foro.
Intentaré aportar mis gráficos y lo que pueda, y de vez en cuando incluso haré alguna incursión en acciones.
Gracias a todos, porque sin el foro no hubiera sido tan divertido.:Aplauso:


----------



## Condor (16 Mar 2011)

Yo también me autocito.



Condor dijo:


> Preparados para perder los 10000
> 
> Por respeto a Japón no diré muhuhahaha como estilo hacerlo.
> 
> :::S





Pues ya estaba claro ayer.

Si alguien tiene una buena noticia que la dé!


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Recupero este post tan famoso, y que tanto ha costado.
> El mínimo de hoy y donde estamos ahora.
> La post data era real. Termino mi trabajo, vuelvo a casa y espero me acepten como "gacela" en el foro.
> Intentaré aportar mis gráficos y lo que pueda, y de vez en cuando incluso haré alguna incursión en acciones.
> Gracias a todos, porque sin el foro no hubiera sido tan divertido.:Aplauso:



JEFEEE enhorabuena!!! El primer dia pense: Es suerte ;a las dos semanas, esto es de locos.

Despues me di cuenta que era un "chalao" que sabia de verdad de esto. Es hasta irritante cuando se apuesta una cerveza diciendo: 200 puntos ibex, cinco minutos
; pero ojala todos los top fueran asi


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

Interesantísima carta de un Banco sobre el desastre japonés, vale la pena leerlo, yo aun no he terminado pero da las pistas fundamentales de por donde pueden ir los tiros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4075445-post971.html


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> JEFEEE enhorabuena!!! El primer dia pense: Es suerte ;a las dos semanas, esto es de locos.
> 
> Despues me di cuenta que era un "chalao" que sabia de verdad de esto. Es hasta irritante cuando se apuesta una cerveza diciendo: 200 puntos ibex, cinco minutos
> ; pero ojala todos los top fueran asi



¿Pero que haces enganchado? Supongo, que estarías atento al mercado americano. Como que tus vacaciones eran inversamente proporcionales a la bajada.
Pues nada, a disfrutar y a partir de mayo déjalos con la boca abierta.:rolleye:

BB o msn..


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesantísima carta de un Banco sobre el desastre japonés, vale la pena leerlo, yo aun no he terminado pero da las pistas fundamentales de por donde pueden ir los tiros:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4075445-post971.html



¿Deja caer un viernes negro? 

Una teoría que ya he escuchado en varios medios y con argumentos que han aparecido en noticias de carácter general en medios españoles.

Que bonito sería que todo el mundo liquidara posiciones en pérdidas y milagrosamente la actuación internacional, arreglara este fin de semana la situación. 

Esto se llama ruido de fondo en el mercado. Hay que filtrar y trazar nuestras propias estrategias.

Muy buena la información Sr. Mulder.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí ahí, lance contra el mentón de BL su famoso jab encadenado izquierda-derecha-izquierda (para dañar más a BL, utilice mejor pipos-saludos-pipos :XX: )
> 
> En fin, cuanta violencia... no sé cómo acabaría una cena de navidad entre los foreros del HVEI35 ... quizás como el anuncio aquel del coche... "Zuloman, te importaría pasarme el soufflê?"



ejem..... creo que les debo una disculpa a Fran y a Bl y me temo que al hilo en general :o

Entre que firmo la escritura del zulo la semana que viene, esta volatilidad y otros temas que tengo en el aire de caracter personal y de salud debo estar muy irritable y probablemente mas pesado de lo normal estos ultimos dias :

intentare moderarme un poco y calmar los nervios :no:


----------



## Fran200 (16 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ejem..... creo que les debo una disculpa a Fran y a Bl y me temo que al hilo en general :o
> 
> Entre que firmo la escritura del zulo la semana que viene, esta volatilidad y otros temas que tengo en el aire de caracter personal y de salud debo estar muy irritable y probablemente mas pesado de lo normal estos ultimos dias :
> 
> intentare moderarme un poco y calmar los nervios :no:



Se agradece, pero no se olvide de mi barriguita...::


----------



## Misterio (16 Mar 2011)

Estáis viendo el cambio dólar yen?? impresionante.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Segun IGMarkets el nikkei baja 954 puntos...::



> Japan 225 8101.2 8135.2 22:36 -954.3


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Ahora baja 1014.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

Gráfico euro-yen:


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Gráfico euro-yen:



Y el Nikkei225 en 8043 (-11%).

Crash en toda regla.

Cuidado con el reversal.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Gráfico euro-yen:



Urge que intenvenga el BoJ


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Manténganse alejados de esto.


----------



## tampocoyo (16 Mar 2011)

Pues el EUR/CHF haciendo copia al USD/JPY.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Mar 2011)

Creo que va a ser una noche histórica.


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2011)

Madre mía, menudo hostión homérico. Esto está empezando a no tener ni puta gracia.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

Esto está fuera de control y los movimientos son completamente irracionales. No se puede descartar NADA.

Lo más sensato es verlo desde fuera. El que tenga el dedo fácil, que se abstenga de mirar a la pantalla.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Tremendo el meneo ahora mismo, joder esta esto como para no dormir.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Mar 2011)

Este es el guano tan esperado


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2011)

Nikkei responde a los rumores que especulaban con un cierre mañana y dice que no.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Este es el guano tan esperado



El guano sostenido y tendencial es mucho más dañino que los spikes.

Los spikes sólo pillan a los imprudentes que van sin SL. Además destrozan los sistemas que utilizamos (al menos el mío).

En cualquier momento meten un reversal que puede arruinar a más de un imprudente.

Estamos en galerna y donde mejor se está es en casita.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Zas! menudo hostion, 300 puntos en cerocoma. COmo dice bertok, al que hayan pillado ahora le han follado.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Mar 2011)

Estoy acojonado, en serio, ya he ido al baño 4 veces en poco tiempo, creo que no dormiré. Estoy acojonado me da que los valores que tengo en cartera a partir de mañana no valdrán nada.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Estoy acojonado, en serio, ya he ido al baño 4 veces en poco tiempo, creo que no dormiré. Estoy acojonado me da que los valores que tengo en cartera a partir de mañana no valdrán nada.



Calma, aquí se arruina el que intradea sin SL.

Valores sólidos y con buen dividendo se solucionan con tiempo.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Mar 2011)

Me da que esta noche (dia alli) haran otra macroinyeccion de yenes para que no se les vaya al megaguano que estan teniendo.


----------



## credulo (16 Mar 2011)

¿Estoy interpretando la gráfica bien? ¿El yen está más caro respecto del euro?¿Por qué, no debería ir en dirección contraria? No entiendo el movimiento.


----------



## carvil (16 Mar 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Este es el guano tan esperado




Pshhhhhhhh Vd. a los metales 


Reabierto el Mini 1241 en este punto deberíamos ver una retracción


Salu2


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Zas! menudo hostion, 300 puntos en cerocoma. COmo dice bertok, al que hayan pillado ahora le han follado.



Ya va casi por los 400 pipos ....


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Mar 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya va casi por los 400 pipos ....



dónde se ven esos datos en igmarkets ( necesario estar de alta ) o se pueden ver en otro sitio???


----------



## carloszorro (16 Mar 2011)

El SP500 debería caer hasta los 1.180 en los próximos días.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> El SP500 debería caer hasta los 1.180 en los próximos días.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

A ese nivel, compro cartera de medio plazo en bolsa española.

Antes creo que puede rebotar en 1.226.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> dónde se ven esos datos en igmarkets ( necesario estar de alta ) o se pueden ver en otro sitio???



Tienes que estar dado de alta. Hay un panel en la página de inicio con una tabla con las cotizaciones (funciona cuando se le pone de la polla).


----------



## carloszorro (16 Mar 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Pshhhhhhhh Vd. a los metales
> 
> 
> Reabierto el Mini 1241 en este punto deberíamos ver una retracción
> ...



EHHHH Carvil Que voy corto en la plata y me va de puta madre, sesión bestial... :Baile:


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> EHHHH Carvil Que voy corto en la plata y me va de puta madre, sesión bestial... :Baile:



:8::8: no sé como tienes webox para estar dentro en momentos como los actuales. :8::8:


----------



## carvil (16 Mar 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> EHHHH Carvil Que voy corto en la plata y me va de puta madre, sesión bestial... :Baile:



Me alegro que hagas plata    Echale un vistazo a AGQ 


Salu2


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Mar 2011)

Ahora el canal24 horas diciendo que ha ocurrido un terremoto en CHILE, de 5'... pues vamos bonitos


----------



## carvil (17 Mar 2011)

Terremotos de hoy


MAP 5.3 2011/03/16 22:36:17 -32.469 -71.424 24.7 VALPARAISO, CHILE
MAP 5.1 2011/03/16 22:14:52 38.831 144.205 26.9 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 22:07:53 38.797 144.192 25.7 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.1 2011/03/16 22:03:21 37.609 143.482 39.8 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.3 2011/03/16 20:44:43 37.358 143.610 20.2 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 19:35:03 37.641 141.987 24.9 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 3.0 2011/03/16 19:09:37 44.613 -112.082 10.8 WESTERN MONTANA
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 18:23:09 29.412 141.806 23.7 IZU ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 18:13:00 37.161 142.134 35.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.2 2011/03/16 17:55:02 36.277 143.154 25.8 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 2.5 2011/03/16 17:52:53 35.230 -92.379 5.1 ARKANSAS
MAP 2.5 2011/03/16 17:50:26 35.214 -92.370 4.1 ARKANSAS
MAP 4.3 2011/03/16 17:36:55 45.570 -74.550 18.0 ONTARIO-QUEBEC BORDER REGION, CANADA
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 17:19:28 35.542 140.754 24.8 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.9 2011/03/16 17:12:39 56.631 121.307 12.0 AMURSKAYA OBLAST', RUSSIA
MAP 2.5 2011/03/16 16:39:12 19.875 -155.571 20.7 ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 16:07:24 38.508 20.413 10.0 GREECE
MAP 2.5 2011/03/16 15:53:46 34.159 -118.596 10.7 GREATER LOS ANGELES AREA, CALIFORNIA
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 15:42:55 36.404 143.070 10.2 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 15:27:03 36.323 142.370 35.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 15:00:57 39.056 144.499 17.4 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 3.3 2011/03/16 14:56:37 61.554 -149.805 20.4 SOUTHERN ALASKA
MAP 5.2 2011/03/16 14:46:09 38.529 141.656 39.9 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 14:38:15 39.220 142.900 38.0 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 14:27:40 38.836 144.363 22.7 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 14:01:57 -18.870 -177.719 622.1 FIJI REGION
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 13:54:07 37.469 141.178 35.9 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.4 2011/03/16 13:42:34 19.033 -67.918 56.0 DOMINICAN REPUBLIC REGION
MAP 5.4 2011/03/16 13:38:42 36.581 142.669 1.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.4 2011/03/16 13:12:17 22.475 120.733 40.0 TAIWAN
MAP 3.4 2011/03/16 12:56:21 39.032 -118.809 6.5 NEVADA
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 12:48:37 37.333 142.549 25.1 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 12:45:23 36.400 142.887 24.9 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 12:02:49 35.723 141.800 24.6 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 11:51:45 37.764 143.106 25.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 11:44:56 37.595 141.383 25.1 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 11:29:15 39.877 143.601 30.8 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 11:20:07 36.278 141.106 24.7 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.4 2011/03/16 11:18:03 37.272 30.638 10.0 WESTERN TURKEY
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 10:24:07 37.955 144.194 25.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.1 2011/03/16 10:16:13 39.764 143.434 29.9 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 08:58:29 37.179 142.434 30.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.0 2011/03/16 08:17:10 37.310 143.584 29.3 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 07:37:21 28.461 -43.733 10.1 NORTHERN MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE
MAP 2.8 2011/03/16 07:08:50 19.092 -66.468 26.0 PUERTO RICO REGION
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 07:06:11 37.840 144.053 30.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 06:55:02 36.667 143.118 27.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.8 2011/03/16 06:29:03 39.944 142.076 31.1 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.7 2011/03/16 06:15:24 39.252 144.517 25.1 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.8 2011/03/16 05:23:35 37.232 144.283 35.9 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 3.0 2011/03/16 05:20:01 19.082 -66.482 12.5 PUERTO RICO REGION
MAP 4.9 2011/03/16 04:44:59 36.988 143.219 20.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.3 2011/03/16 04:14:32 37.561 141.413 24.7 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 6.0 2011/03/16 03:52:06 35.795 140.804 25.0 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 03:23:35 37.128 141.153 25.0 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 2.6 2011/03/16 03:15:33 38.778 -122.756 0.9 NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
MAP 4.9 2011/03/16 01:55:10 37.520 143.018 29.1 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 4.6 2011/03/16 01:03:19 36.092 143.372 25.0 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP 5.1 2011/03/16 00:10:09 -21.217 -176.700 268.3 FIJI REGION


Salu2


----------



## Xpiro (17 Mar 2011)

Y el 19 de marzo: La Súper Luna pa terminar de joderlo tó!! :8:

_El 19 de marzo, la luna pasará más cerca de la Tierra que en los últimos 18 años, iluminando el cielo nocturno desde sólo unas 221.567 millas. Además de eso, estará llena. Richard Nolle, un notable astrónomo que dirige el sitio astropro.com, fue quien hizo famoso el término "súper luna extrema" para denominar a la próxima luna llena en el perigeo lunar (el punto más cercano de su órbita).
"Cuando la luna se transforma en 'súper-extrema' -dice Nolle-, el caos sobreviene: Grandes tormentas, terremotos, volcanes y otros desastres naturales son probables de hacer estragos en la Tierra_

Súper luna este 19 marzo: ¿Caos o espectáculo lunar? | Pijamasurf


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 Mar 2011)

En Expansión dicen que la fuerte bajada repentina ha sido debida a un teletipo anunciando que no habría q3. 

http://www.expansion.com/2011/03/16/mercados/1300263456.html


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2011)

... sobre lo del porqué de las nucleares y todo lo que se ha preguntado por aquí... a ver si hago un rato y les voy contestando. En resumen, lo que he leído, vale. Pero si de verdad quieren saber de verdad de qué va el rollo hay que explicar muchas cosas más. Un ejemplo: las explosiones de hidrógeno. El hidrógeno se produce por electrólisis del agua y por descomposición radiactiva del combustible. El problema es que al hidrógeno le encanta unirse al oxigeno del aire y cuando lo hacen lo celebran de forma ostentosa. Éste es un riesgo conocido y para ello dentro de la cámara de contención existen convertidores catalíticos que permiten que esa reacción de oxigeno e hidrógeno para formar agua se realice sin provocar explosiones. El problema es que, como todo, los convertidores no funcionan.

El problema del calentamiento es que las barras de combustible, de forma natural tienen a calentarse cuando más se calientan más radiación generan y cuanta más radiación generan... más se calientan. De ahí la importancia de mantener al máximo el control de la temperatura. Pregunta: ¿sabeis si esas plantas tiene efectivamente moderadores de grafito? lo digo porque no siempre es así, a veces se usan fundas de hormigón que en teoría funcionaría (peor, pero funcionaria) pero que llegado el caso pues...

... en fín es que me da que queriendo contar mucho en poco tiempo al final lo lío más... y aquí a la mínima que os dejo, me escribís 4-5 paginas... =^_^=


----------



## Taxidermista (17 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> ... sobre lo del porqué de las nucleares y todo lo que se ha preguntado por aquí... a ver si hago un rato y les voy contestando. En resumen, lo que he leído, vale. Pero si de verdad quieren saber de verdad de qué va el rollo hay que explicar muchas cosas más. Un ejemplo: las explosiones de hidrógeno. El hidrógeno se produce por electrólisis del agua y por descomposición radiactiva del combustible. El problema es que al hidrógeno le encanta unirse al oxigeno del aire y cuando lo hacen lo celebran de forma ostentosa. Éste es un riesgo conocido y para ello dentro de la cámara de contención existen convertidores catalíticos que permiten que esa reacción de oxigeno e hidrógeno para formar agua se realice sin provocar explosiones. El problema es que, como todo, los convertidores no funcionan.
> 
> El problema del calentamiento es que las barras de combustible, de forma natural tienen a calentarse cuando más se calientan más radiación generan y cuanta más radiación generan... más se calientan. De ahí la importancia de mantener al máximo el control de la temperatura. Pregunta: ¿sabeis si esas plantas tiene efectivamente moderadores de grafito? lo digo porque no siempre es así, a veces se usan fundas de hormigón que en teoría funcionaría (peor, pero funcionaria) pero que llegado el caso pues...
> 
> ... en fín es que me da que queriendo contar mucho en poco tiempo al final lo lío más... y aquí a la mínima que os dejo, me escribís 4-5 paginas... =^_^=



Estos modelos de reactor tienen barras de control de boro que fueron insertadas automáticamente sin incidentes en el núcleo en el momento en que ocurrió el terremoto del viernes, dejando todos los reactores en parada.

Ah, y muchas gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo, han sido extremadamente amables ayudándome con mi duda. Para comentar cualquier gilipollez del ibex no hay reparo en escribir 300 palabras al respecto, pero para una puta vez que planteo una sencilla pregunta supongo que no hay tiempo ni ganas ya que no pertenezco a la jauría. Muchas gracias por nada.


----------



## d-signer (17 Mar 2011)

Hace como una hora que no se me "refrescan" las cotizaciones del nikkei, i en cnnmoney, pone estado cerrado!!!.

Raro raro, todabia le quedarian horas para cerrar.


----------



## carvil (17 Mar 2011)

d-signer dijo:


> Hace como una hora que no se me "refrescan" las cotizaciones del nikkei, i en cnnmoney, pone estado cerrado!!!.
> 
> Raro raro, todabia le quedarian horas para cerrar.




Están almorzando ::


Salu2


----------



## Misterio (17 Mar 2011)

Al final el Nikkei volvió a recuperar y esta bajando un 0,42%, futuros del Ibex rozando los 10.000.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Mar 2011)

El próximo viernes probablemente va a ser negro, lo digo porque a ver quién tiene cojones para quedarse comprado todo el fin de semana con las nucleares a punto de fundirse.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy toca hacer el vencimiento oficioso lo más arriba posible, como está mandado, y que nos vamos a olvidar de desastres durante esta sesión.


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Estos modelos de reactor tienen barras de control de boro que fueron insertadas automáticamente sin incidentes en el núcleo en el momento en que ocurrió el terremoto del viernes, dejando todos los reactores en parada.
> 
> Ah, y muchas gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo, han sido extremadamente amables ayudándome con mi duda. Para comentar cualquier gilipollez del ibex no hay reparo en escribir 300 palabras al respecto, pero para una puta vez que planteo una sencilla pregunta supongo que no hay tiempo ni ganas ya que no pertenezco a la jauría. Muchas gracias por nada.



No es por eso. Si algo tiene este hilo es que toda temática que se aleje de la bolsa tendrá más o menos actividad en función de los ánimos de los usuarios. Así se habla de coches, ordenadores, yates y otras nimiedades y se dejan de lado temas que podrían ser más interesantes (¡tetas!), pero es que, vaya, estamos en el hilo del IBEX, aquí teóricamente todo gira entorno al IBEX y sus gilipolleces. En burbuja.info hay espacio suficiente para plantear cualquier tema y probablemente ya hayan hilos que traten directamente la cuestión que planteas.

En cualquier caso, si te interesa saber cómo funcionan los bancos centrales y cuales son sus mecanismos de manipulación monetaria, te recomiendo que escuches la conferencia que el exforero Hugolp realizó con motivo de la celebración de las charlas burbujistas en Madrid. Es larga (unos 40 minutos), pero vale la pena y si mal no recuerdo responde directamente a la pregunta que planteas:

http://blip.tv/play/AYHk61QC


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2011)

sinceramente,Claca, aplaudo tu tranquilidad explicatoria, parsimonia y bien hacer. Ojala todas las personas contestaramos como tú, da gusto leerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2011)

estoy viendo que el ibex esta un +1% arriba..... es posible?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Estos modelos de reactor tienen barras de control de boro que fueron insertadas automáticamente sin incidentes en el núcleo en el momento en que ocurrió el terremoto del viernes, dejando todos los reactores en parada.
> 
> Ah, y muchas gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo, han sido extremadamente amables ayudándome con mi duda. Para comentar cualquier gilipollez del ibex no hay reparo en escribir 300 palabras al respecto, pero para una puta vez que planteo una sencilla pregunta supongo que no hay tiempo ni ganas ya que no pertenezco a la jauría. Muchas gracias por nada.



¿Qué pregunta?


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy viendo que el ibex esta un +1% arriba..... es posible?



La apertura ha sido en los 10.183,70 (+0.9%)


----------



## errozate (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué pregunta?



LA PREGUNTA es que si el Banco de Japón imprime moneda para la liquidez del sistema; entonces, si la reconstrucción de Japón cuesta XYZ ¿por qué no imprime el Banco de Japón XYZ y así ya hay dinero para pagarla?


Ya se le ha contestado que imprimir moneda es hacer que esta pierda valor.


Pero esa es la pregunta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

errozate dijo:


> LA PREGUNTA es que si el Banco de Japón imprime moneda para la liquidez del sistema; entonces, si la reconstrucción de Japón cuesta XYZ ¿por qué no imprime el Banco de Japón XYZ y así ya hay dinero para pagarla?
> 
> 
> Ya se le ha contestado que imprimir moneda es hacer que esta pierda valor.
> ...



Gracias por contestar a mi pregunta, esta jauría no me hacía caso, se ve que no me ajuntan. XD

Hombre, hay que tener en cuenta que todo lo que se imprime, además, va para cubrir los agujeros que crea el parón de la actividad económica, me explico, si tu pequeño negocio se lo lleva el tsunami, el que te había abierto las líneas de crédito no cobra.

Y si inyectas más como el consumo está detenido nadie invierte ese dinero ni lo pone a circular, solo se acumula.

La gente no se da cuenta que lo que importa no es el número de unidades monetarias, también importa la velocidad a la que se mueva.

Una bala pesa muy poco pero va muy deprisa, un glaciar va muy despacio pero pesa mucho, la idea es esa...

¿Qué es preferible que te golpee una piedra a 50 por hora o un autobús a 15 por hora?


----------



## especulador financiero (17 Mar 2011)

Vaya... todo sigue según lo previsto... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (17 Mar 2011)

Veo docemiles... :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Encuesta:

De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?

(Respondan sin complejos)


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



no es borde, pero tiene algo de genio  ya sabe..... contar hasta 10 y asi....

La «armadura» de los samuráis de Fukushima - ABC.es

sera un rebote o el comienzo de la remontada cuando todo el mundo aun tiene interiorizado q esto se ira a los infiernos?


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



La gravedad de su bordecapullez es de 9.81 (en la Tierra) 8:

Voy a dejar de mirar el hilo por hoy, me dan ganas de cortos para el siguiente vencimiento :cook:


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



¿lo dice por algo en concreto? ¿se le ha quejado la novia?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



Yo creo que llegas al 10 sin ningún género de duda, pero si no fuera así sería aburrido 

Anda que no dan pie al debate tus salidas de tono

Yo a veces casi me caigo de la silla cuando leo alguna parida tuya en esos días que parece que estés con la regla :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Jo, jo, cómo han ido ha saltarle el stop al que entró a las 9:30.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

¿que tal van hoy las maquinitas ? : ya se recuperan del atraganton de datos de ayer ienso:

BL tiene usted mas huevos que el caballo de espartaco, yo hago una encuesta asi y me ponen de 12 parriba  

Mulder creo que ayer comento usted que las ventas habian sido una pasada ¿no? ha sacado alguna deduccion de esas ventas y de como se produjeron.....quiero decir obviando los fundamentales de Japon .


----------



## @@strom (17 Mar 2011)

Parece que ya le van a meter otro tirón a la baja.


----------



## especulador financiero (17 Mar 2011)

Vaya... me saltó el SP hace un rato en 10170... +80 pipos... 


Con la pesadilla que tuve anoche... :ouch:


soñé que por un momento perdiamos los 9900... 

Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Teoría personal sobre cómo funciona las cosas en una crisis:

El que manda no acepta ni consejos ni ayudas (ganas de figurar, orgullo, prejuicios, estupidez, pongan aquí lo que más les guste).

Empiezan a llegar las primeras meteduras de pata, no se reconocen y se ocultan con más decisiones estúpidas, nuevas consecuencias y más y más decisiones destinadas a que no se vean las meteduras de pata anteriores...

Y así hasta que se lía tan parda que el miedo a la catástrofe supera al miedo al defenestramiento.

Porque no tienen mucha lógica que las cosas siempre se soluciones cuando más jodidas están y eso es lo que suele pasar.

Que alguien me explique por qué piden ahora bombas de agua a los americanos y el otro día tenían allí un portaaviones y le dieron la vuelta, debe de ser que en un portaaviones nuclear no hay bombas de agua de alta presión...


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿que tal van hoy las maquinitas ? : ya se recuperan del atraganton de datos de ayer ienso:
> 
> BL tiene usted mas huevos que el caballo de espartaco, yo hago una encuesta asi y me ponen de 12 parriba
> 
> Mulder creo que ayer comento usted que las ventas habian sido una pasada ¿no? ha sacado alguna deduccion de esas ventas y de como se produjeron.....quiero decir obviando los fundamentales de Japon .



no es el caballo de espartero?


----------



## especulador financiero (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no es el caballo de espartero?



caballo espartero


que más da...


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Reboton del nikkei que perdia 290 puntos y ahora pierde 145.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no es el caballo de espartero?





especulador financiero dijo:


> caballo espartero
> 
> 
> que más da...



el caballo de Santiago tampoco va descalzo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



.
DE uno a diez yo le doy un 10 como una casa, pero como dos frases suyas me hicieron entender bastante como se puede afrontar esto del trading pues por mi puede ser todo lo capullo que le salga de los cojones mientras siga con sus aportaciones.


----------



## tonuel (17 Mar 2011)

¿hay alguien dentro o estamos todos con las palomitas...? :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> De uno a diez, ¿cómo soy de borde-capullo?
> 
> (Respondan sin complejos)



Un cinco. Ni frío ni calor. Es usted de lo más aséptico...


----------



## cipote (17 Mar 2011)

el SP lleva desde septiembre del año pasado sin corregir mas de tres dias seguidos, guanizara tambien hoy rompiendo la estadistica??, se admiten apuestas, con stops por supuesto


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DE uno a diez yo le doy un 10 como una casa, pero como dos frases suyas me hicieron entender bastante como se puede afrontar esto del trading pues por mi puede ser todo lo capullo que le salga de los cojones mientras siga con sus aportaciones.



q dos frases dijo? ahora no las recuerdo :´( ilumineme usted q nuestros faros bursatiles (pollastre y leoncios estan apagados) :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

Cataluña no logra colocar los 300 millones de deuda que tenía previsto - 2912499 - elEconomista.es

Cataluña no logró colocar unos 300 millones de euros en obligaciones debido a una falta de interés de los inversores, indicaron este jueves varios medios españoles, después que la agencia Moody's bajó la nota de las finanzas de la región.

El gobierno catalán buscaba colocar deuda entre grandes inversores por un valor de unos 300 millones de euros, ampliable a 500 entre inversores institucionales, a un tipo de interés del 5,5% y por un período de dos años. 

El ejecutivo catalán habría decidido aplazar la emisión tras comprobar con un sondeo el poco interés que suscitaba entre los inversores institucionales, según El País.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿hay alguien dentro o estamos todos con las palomitas...? :cook:



no se creeria usted lo que me ha pasado, al salir de casa puse un sp muy cerca de maximos.....condicion que bajara un 1,5 %......llego a la oficina y se ha ejecutado......tengo opcion de comprar mas barato pero me habia olvidado de que en casa puse ese stop.....asi que pensaba que seguia comprado.

En cuanto veo que esto se anima un poco abro la cuenta de r4 y veo que estoy en liquidez  y que las SAN han subido al precio que me salto el sp 


!!! que razon tiene usted !!!! los stops son de pobres ::::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DE uno a diez yo le doy un 10 como una casa, pero como dos frases suyas me hicieron entender bastante como se puede afrontar esto del trading pues por mi puede ser todo lo capullo que le salga de los cojones mientras siga con sus aportaciones.



Ummmmmh...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

Me parece que viene una andanada de guano


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Que viene que viene eh eh! pepon!!?¿?¿?

En fin, parriba como unos campeones. A ver como se da la tarde, me las piro.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Ya estoy. Esto esta peponcisimo. 

Como dijo mulder a primera hora, oficial y oficioso y no ha pasado nada.

Me recuerda a los cuervos que veo en el pueblo cuando muere una oveja.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

parece q dan por buenos los mercados los suelos q hicieron el martes y el miercoles? (hablo de ibex, dax, etc)


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

No entiendo como se tiran la mañana haciendo el pirulo y sinmas ni mas le pegan el boinazo de repente.

Me queda mucho que aprender.

Por cierto, el crudo de nuevo desbocado hacia arriba.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

13:30 PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DESEMPLEO EEUU 
En la última semana 385.000 vs 387.000 esperado.


----------



## tonuel (17 Mar 2011)

barridita de stops y al infierno que nos vamos... 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> No entiendo como se tiran la mañana haciendo el pirulo y sinmas ni mas le pegan el boinazo de repente.
> 
> Me queda mucho que aprender.
> 
> Por cierto, el crudo de nuevo desbocado hacia arriba.



en mi opinion (gacelilla vulgaris) sube hoy asi 

o por maquillar un poco el vencimiento y mañana vuelve el tomate

o porq ya llegaron hasta donde querian llegar con la limpia y ahora es tiempo de subir y mientras la gente piensa q vamos a los infiernos ellos lo ponen un 3% arriba

la respuesta...... proximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## bcnmarin (17 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



Vendidas las San de ayer de 8.03 a 8.22


----------



## tonuel (17 Mar 2011)

joder con el gato muerto... )



Saludos :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Aqui no se cortan un pelo, capaces de llevarlo a los 10500 con dos cojones. 

Estoy alucinando, hoy nadie se despeina jajajajaj.

Soy yo al unico al que le da vergüenza esta forma de reaccionar frente a la situacion que se esta viviendo?? y mas despues de oir ciertas declaraciones de cierto personaje diciendo que es buena oportinidad para la construccion en japon y tal y tal.


----------



## cipote (17 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aqui no se cortan un pelo, capaces de llevarlo a los 10500 con dos cojones.
> 
> Estoy alucinando, hoy nadie se despeina jajajajaj.
> 
> Soy yo al unico al que le da vergüenza esta forma de reaccionar frente a la situacion que se esta viviendo?? y mas despues de oir ciertas declaraciones de cierto personaje diciendo que es buena oportinidad para la construccion en japon y tal y tal.



si la guillotina funcionase, todo seria diferente, ya sabes al no haber escarmiento...


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Se que no es el hilo pero os comento:

Terremoto de 5,8 en la zona de Fukushima y se dice que ha aumentado muy fuertemente la radiacion en los alrededores de la central y sale humo blanco del reactor 2.

Perdon por el offtopic.

reedito para borrar que estaba mal esa info.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se que no es el hilo pero os comento:
> 
> Terremoto de 5,8 en la zona de Fukushima y se dice que ha aumentado muy fuertemente la radiacion en los alrededores de la central y sale humo blanco del reactor 2.
> 
> Perdon por el offtopic.



hoy nada les va a estropear el dia........ :|


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



corto en ibex en 10330 y en San en 8.28



para que vea que soy respetuoso con usted BL vuelvo a poner spoiler 

vaya putada con el sp que puse en casa y que se me olvido modificar al llegar a la oficina , eso si que fue un owned en toda regla, vaya cara de gilipollas se me quedo cuando abri r4 .


----------



## cipote (17 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso le pasa a usted por no utilizar el TT


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> eso le pasa a usted por no utilizar el TT



el TT es todo o nada..........usar SL es de cobardes y afeminados :bla: :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> eso le pasa a usted por no utilizar el TT





pipoapipo dijo:


> el TT es todo o nada..........usar SL es de cobardes y afeminados :bla: :XX:



para el TT es imprescindible estar delante de la pantalla sin pestañear siquiera 8: , fue un error brutal olvidarme de el sp cobarde y afeminado 

da igual, ahora se va a los 9800 y recupero el lucro cesante inocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

Caballo loco ibex puede hacer cualquier cosa

edito: si estáis viendo A3 le dan uno ganas de salir corriendo. Han dicho llanamente que es imposible que se solucione lo de Japón y a pelarla.


----------



## tonuel (17 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Caballo loco ibex puede hacer cualquier cosa
> 
> edito: si estáis viendo A3 le dan uno ganas de salir corriendo. Han dicho llanamente que es imposible que se solucione lo de Japón y a pelarla.




Entonces hoy cerramos en los 10550... 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

no soy fisico ni experto en nucleares, pero Japon como minimo ya tiene una parte de su superficie contaminada hasta el dia del juicio final, la cosa es si se logra q los reactores se enfrien...........pero es una cosa q se me escapa.............si echan agua para llenar las piscinas, etc......... eso a la vez genera vapor de agua radioactivo no???? a cambio de no empeorar y q se haga un magma lo q hacen es generar vapor de agua contaminado cuando es circuito cerrado sera algo mas controlado y menos contaminante pero es q ahora esos vapores salen sin filtrar.... no seria mejor sellar todo aquello???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no soy fisico ni experto en nucleares, pero Japon como minimo ya tiene una parte de su superficie contaminada hasta el dia del juicio final, la cosa es si se logra q los reactores se enfrien...........pero es una cosa q se me escapa.............si echan agua para llenar las piscinas, etc......... eso a la vez genera vapor de agua radioactivo no???? a cambio de no empeorar y q se haga un magma lo q hacen es generar vapor de agua contaminado cuando es circuito cerrado sera algo mas controlado y menos contaminante pero es q ahora esos vapores salen sin filtrar.... no seria mejor sellar todo aquello???



Lo mejor sería bombardearlo todo con armas nucleares. ::


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo mejor sería bombardearlo todo con armas nucleares. ::



jajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajaj 

yo habia pensado mas en polvos pica pica ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no soy fisico ni experto en nucleares, pero Japon como minimo ya tiene una parte de su superficie contaminada hasta el dia del juicio final, la cosa es si se logra q los reactores se enfrien...........pero es una cosa q se me escapa.............si echan agua para llenar las piscinas, etc......... eso a la vez genera vapor de agua radioactivo no???? a cambio de no empeorar y q se haga un magma lo q hacen es generar vapor de agua contaminado cuando es circuito cerrado sera algo mas controlado y menos contaminante pero es q ahora esos vapores salen sin filtrar.... no seria mejor sellar todo aquello???



Se supone que lo que hay en la piscina es combustible agotado, se supone, entonces no sería muy difícil enfriarlo porque no estaría precisamente a miles de grados.

Digo, se supone, por algo es combustible agotado.


----------



## carvil (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no soy fisico ni experto en nucleares, pero Japon como minimo ya tiene una parte de su superficie contaminada hasta el dia del juicio final, la cosa es si se logra q los reactores se enfrien...........pero es una cosa q se me escapa.............si echan agua para llenar las piscinas, etc......... eso a la vez genera vapor de agua radioactivo no???? a cambio de no empeorar y q se haga un magma lo q hacen es generar vapor de agua contaminado cuando es circuito cerrado sera algo mas controlado y menos contaminante pero es q ahora esos vapores salen sin filtrar.... no seria mejor sellar todo aquello???



Eso parece con la *actual * tecnología o la que *conocemos*


Buenas tardes


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Joder hasta el nikkei esta plano ya despues de lo que perdia esta mañana...

Esto es un WTF de dimensiones cosmicas. Me voy de cubatas para celebrarlo.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Nikkei en verde y lo demas como los reactores... descontrolado.

Mulder, acertaste de momento.

¿Cual sera el titular en los telediarios?? el ibex sube 300 puntos por... que ha petado japon?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se supone que lo que hay en la piscina es combustible agotado, se supone, entonces no sería muy difícil enfriarlo porque no estaría precisamente a miles de grados.
> 
> Digo, se supone, por algo es combustible agotado.



si, pero el vapor no sale del 3? ese era activo......no son los del 4,5 y 6 los q estaban sin carga en el reactor y solo tenian las piscinas de residuos llenas?
de todas maneras no creo q esas barras se enfrien, no es como un concepto de una barra de acero caliente.......simplemente es q por defecto estan todo el rato generando calor y evaporan el agua........ no se usa el agua como refrigerante sino para tenerlas controladas a una temperatura q no sea peligrosa...... no?

vamos, q solo si se logra cerrar el ciclo otra vez dejaran de ser peligrosas, pero de lo contrario seguiran emitiendo vapores radioactivos...... no?

la pregunta clave es si pueden lograr desactivar las barras y q dejen de emitir radiacion/generar calor

la bolsa hoy esta disparada, mañana sera dia de confirmacion o de vuelta a probar el suelo de mercado :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Eso parece con la *actual * tecnología o la que *conocemos*
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes



con la q yo conozco, en eso si tiene razon, yo solo hablo por lo q se de los medios y usando la poca inteligencia q tengo, pero se me escapan muchos factores de la ecuacion 

no es por ser puñetero pero no fue usted quien dijo q a gadafi le quedaba poco?  ese cabronazo se ha librado por no ayudar otros paises a los rebeldes ni hacer una zona de exclusion aerea (la superioridad aerea y de potencia de fuego es todo en las guerras actuales)


----------



## carvil (17 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con la q yo conozco, en eso si tiene razon, yo solo hablo por lo q se de los medios y usando la poca inteligencia q tengo, pero se me escapan muchos factores de la ecuacion
> 
> no es por ser puñetero pero no fue usted quien dijo q a gadafi le quedaba poco?  ese cabronazo se ha librado por no ayudar otros paises a los rebeldes ni hacer una zona de exclusion aerea (la superioridad aerea y de potencia de fuego es todo en las guerras actuales)



Yep tiene buena memoria  Primero un problema después otro 8: IMHO Tampoco soy un especialista en temas geopolíticos y nucleares

En los charts podemos ver cosas pero es complejo asociarlo después al fundamental en plazos superiores a una semana

Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

Parece que finalmente van a hacer el vencimiento hoy como decia el doctor Mulder ienso:

Aunque como pase algo parecido a lo de ayer acabamos en rojo inocho:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

q importante seria cerrar por encima de 1250.....

edito: si antes hablo..... ::


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Estan haciendo el mono de lo lindo, lo quieren subir a donde sea.


----------



## bcnmarin (17 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



cerrado cortos 10.431 - 10.258



Ha sido mi primera operación en CFD's ^^


----------



## cipote (17 Mar 2011)

bcnmarin dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se considera Ud. un inversor a corto o a largo::


----------



## rosonero (17 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes a la gacelada 

Ando currando de noches esta semana así que me mantengo fuera de miranda y casi que lo prefiero porque si nuestro Ibex ya de por si es escurridizo y traicionero esta semana se esta llevando la palma.

Desde luego vienen ganas de ponerse corto y alejarse de la pantalla hasta que lleguen los seismiles.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

EL ibex anda como el pais que representa... por cierto le vuelve el subidon subidon.

¿soy yo o internet va como el culo estos dias?? alomojó es mi cx.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Subidita al cierre. No es mas que un nido de ratas este chicharraco.

Ahora a esperar a los yankis, que parece que tambien vienen cargados.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2011)

lo que podia ser un dia glorioso se ha quedado en mediocres plusvas por culpa del puto error del sp mañanero, miniplusvas por la mañana y al cierre 2 pipotazos en el ibex y 6 centimos en el SAN :: .

En fin, con el riesgo que asumi ayer quedandome abierto tal y como estaba el patio menos de 300 pipos entre unas cosas y otras es una KK , ya me aprendi la leccion, es la segunda vez que me pasa una cosa asi :


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2011)

Si hay algo que he aprendido del mercado USA, es la volatilidad del wano... y algo me dice que vamos a verlo hoy.


----------



## cipote (17 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> lo que podia ser un dia glorioso se ha quedado en mediocres plusvas por culpa del puto error del sp mañanero, miniplusvas por la mañana y al cierre 2 pipotazos en el ibex y 6 centimos en el SAN :: .
> 
> En fin, con el riesgo que asumi ayer quedandome abierto tal y como estaba el patio menos de 300 pipos entre unas cosas y otras es una KK , ya me aprendi la leccion, es la segunda vez que me pasa una cosa asi :



no se preocupe Ud., todos esos contratiempos se solucionan con una buena sesion de TT en vena


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

en cuanto el nikkei tira a guanear, los americanos se abren de patas........ esperemos q Belnake Xan no deje caer mucho al nikkei


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Si hay algo que he aprendido del mercado USA, es la volatilidad del wano... y algo me dice que vamos a verlo hoy.



Pues se dio. Aunque hoy parecen que las ventas están siendo muchos más controladas


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2011)

Luca, al final estabas en lo cierto... BEFESA... deal 26,00€ por acc. ...

ABENGOA tiene el 97.3% de todas las accs.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2011)

Se estima que los primeros residuos tóxicos filtrados al aire en Fukushima estarían* terminando de recorrer los 8.000 kilómetros de distancia que separan Japón del territorio continental estadounidense* empujados por las corrientes de las altas capas de la atmósfera.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Un experto asegura que harán falta al menos dos semanas para "enfriar" Fukushima - elConfidencial.com


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

Pepon da el ultimo empujon para reventar esfinteres, ademas Bobama esta hablando en usa y todo es super bonito.

11800 en el Dow?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

ÚLTIMA HORA:El reactor 2 de Fukushima ha sido reconectado con éxito a la electricidad


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

¿Nadie piensa que a cierto comisario europeo lo tienen que poner de patitas en la calle?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2011)

Lo que va a salir de todo esto es la renovación total de las centrales nucleares a nivel mundial.

Y el fin de su titularidad privada.

Son seguras y los protocolos de seguridad son infalibles, lo que falla es que estén en manos privadas, funcionarización de lo nuclear.

¿Qué empresa privada tienen Eurofighters o bombarderos B2?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie piensa que a cierto comisario europeo lo tienen que poner de patitas en la calle?



has contado hasta 10 antes de escribir ese post? 

respuesta: SI (y ademas investigar si se puso corto antes de sus declaraciones )


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que va a salir de todo esto es la renovación total de las centrales nucleares a nivel mundial.
> 
> Y el fin de su titularidad privada.
> 
> ...



Los fabricantes de plantas nucleares se van a poner las botas de aquí a un tiempo.
De todo esto lo que saldrá es que las plantas nucleares antiguas (más allá de una determinada edad) han de ser reemplazadas por centrales de última generación con los ultimísimos sistemas de seguridad antisísmica, antiterrorista, anti todo tipo de desastres naturales en su escala máxima.... (probablemente a prueba de meteoritos también :XX.

Coño! os imagináis estar ahora cinculando en un coche fabricado en los años 60 sin abs, sp, dirección asistida, airbags...etc.???:no:

Pues resulta que estamos produciendo enegía con plantas nucleares cuya tecnología es comparable a un 600 de la época:no::no::abajo:

P.d: perdón por el off topic.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que va a salir de todo esto es la renovación total de las centrales nucleares a nivel mundial.
> 
> Y el fin de su titularidad privada.
> 
> ...



Ni se te ocurra soltar esto alegremente en el hilo del terremoto de Japón o te fusilan los catastrofistas sin piedad 

Creo que se inventarían palabros nuevos y todo :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

YA estan en verde en el Nikkei. A ver como va la sesion, porque el tema esta bastante tranquilo por ahora (o eso nos hacen creer). Me da que van a pegar una peponada de espanto. Mañana puede ser un dia epico.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2011)

Preparaos que se va a liar. 

La ONU aprueba el uso de la fuerza contra Libia - 2914767 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## credulo (17 Mar 2011)

Bueno, viernes de vencimientos, a ver por donde salen.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Mar 2011)

De momento mirad el petroleo:



> US Light Crude 10278.5 10284.5 23:49 +133


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2011)

El ejercito usano ya tienen que estar empaquetando sus "juguetes" para empezar a probarlo en breve.

Madre mía que año


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> YA estan en verde en el Nikkei. A ver como va la sesion, porque el tema esta bastante tranquilo por ahora (o eso nos hacen creer). Me da que van a pegar una peponada de espanto. Mañana puede ser un dia epico.



No está ud. atento, mañana toca guano king-size por las siguientes razones:

- Nadie querrá quedarse abierto para el finde con la que está cayendo en Japón, Libia y Bahrein.

- Pasa el vencimiento trimestral.

- Parece estar arreglándose el desmadre japonés pero esto pillará despistados a muchos.

- Este sábado hay luna llena, además esta luna llena será la que pase más cerca de la tierra en (creo que) 100 años ¿nadie ha visto como es más grande de lo habitual?

- Este finde se produce el cambio de horario en Europa, más despiste para gacelillas.

En fin, que tenemos todos los ingredientes preparados, solo falta que se produzca la mezcla explosiva.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Mar 2011)

Sobre Libia:
El martes sobre casa pasaron muchos reactores, lo mismo que cuando Irak.(Nublado no se veía que eran, lo mismo por eso eligieron ese día)
Camino de los portaviones del Mediterráneo.
Al menos sabemos que están preparados para el ataque desde hace dos/tres días.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sobre Libia:
> El martes sobre casa pasaron muchos reactores, lo mismo que cuando Irak.(Nublado no se veía que eran, lo mismo por eso eligieron ese día)
> Camino de los portaviones del Mediterráneo.
> Al menos sabemos que están preparados para el ataque desde hace dos/tres días.



Me deja más tranquilo (glub)

Esta gente tiene material para colocarte un cohete debajo de la taza del bater y ni enterarte. Todo tan aséptico. Añádele cartografía, estrategia, logística... Va a ser como una sesión de entrenamiento. 

Irán se pondrá algo nervioso supongo.


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me deja más tranquilo (glub)
> 
> Esta gente tiene material para colocarte un cohete debajo de la taza del bater y ni enterarte. Todo tan aséptico. Añádele cartografía, estrategia, logística... Va a ser como una sesión de entrenamiento.
> 
> Irán se pondrá algo nervioso supongo.



Hummmm... ¿fase de pánico antes de girar nuevamente al alza? Supongo que la crisis Libia no duraría demasiado si las potencias occidentales se ponen de acuerdo en apoyar activamente a los rebeldes. Luego quedaría el asuntillo de Japón, pero hasta que no sea evidente que la cosa se desmadra, y esperemos que no sea así, es muy sospechosa la aparente falta de insistencia en aplicar medidas drásticas para enterrar, tal vez literalmente, el problema. A propósito, ¿estas medidas extraordinarias de liquidez por parte del BoJ y el discursito este de vender que el terremoto amenaza el débil crecimiento mundial no es el tipo de cosas que gustan a los mercados? Porque tras sendas crisis es lo que quedaría, ocasión perfecta para vender la moto una vez más aplazando medidas que tarde o temprano van a tener que aplicarse.

El día 9 colgué esto, especulando con los fundamentales:







Todo gratuito, sin ningún criterio para fijar los tiempos, con la intención visualizar un poco la imagen.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2011)

A mí también me huele a peponazo encubierto.

Por cierto: Los ataques internacionales contra las tropas del régimen podrían comenzar a lo largo de la noche

Me parece que Gadafi mañana no se va a tomar el té tranquilo


----------



## Xpiro (18 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No está ud. atento, mañana toca guano king-size por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



El 19 de marzo, la luna pasará más cerca de la Tierra que en los últimos *18 años*, iluminando el cielo nocturno desde sólo unas 221.567 millas. Además de eso, estará llena en el perigeo lunar (el punto más cercano de su órbita).. A este fenómeno lo llaman "súper luna extrema" 

Hoy estoy en Valencia en las fallas y la luna está tremenda y magnífica! 
Mañana habrá más de una mascletá! Japón, Libia, El Ibex, Griñan... :


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ejercito usano ya tienen que estar empaquetando sus "juguetes" para empezar a probarlo en breve.
> 
> Madre mía que año



Los juguetes llevan preparados y calentando al menos 15 días. Sólo están a la espera de la decisión política. Nada más. En cuanto se dé, pasa menos de media hora hasta hasta que caigan pepinos sobre Trípoli.

Esto es lo que se les va encima a los libios (si tienen buena pantalla hagan click y disfruten de la vista):







Es el abuelo de la marina americana y lleva ya unos cuantos parches, pero como se ponga... y una cosa hay que entender: cuando dicen que el USS Enterprise va a un sitio, estamos diciendo que va acompañado lógicamente por su grupo de combate.







Éste y cada uno de sus seis amigüitos llevan un grupo de lanzamiento de misiles de 96 unidades con características varias.







Por si eran pocos y para que no quede duda de las intenciones reales, éste se ha unido al grupo.





Un barco de asalto anfibio. Mucho más moderno, claro que sí...

Todo eso sólo por parte usana. Falta ver las aportaciones francesas, italianas y, sobre todo, inglesas...


----------



## carvil (18 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los juguetes llevan preparados y calentando al menos 15 días. Sólo están a la espera de la decisión política. Nada más. En cuanto se dé, pasa menos de media hora hasta hasta que caigan pepinos sobre Trípoli.
> 
> Esto es lo que se les va encima a los libios (si tienen buena pantalla hagan click y disfruten de la vista):
> 
> ...













Salu2


----------



## carloszorro (18 Mar 2011)

De esta forma han celebrado los Libios la decisión de la ONU.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RwlWCH66pic" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

¿ como veis el tema hoy ?

reboton o subida atrapagacelas ienso:

A ver si los que tienen plays y maquinitas dan niveles y Claca nos aclara algo con sus graficos 8:

El TT no funciona hoy, al menos a estas horas ( si, si Pollastre ya se que no funciona nunca  )

¿ alguien mas ve un soporte en 370 al menos de momento ? 

pues no, parece que ese soporte esta en 350....a ver si aguanta o hay guano.


----------



## pyn (18 Mar 2011)

Yo hoy voy ciego (como en el mus) y casi que lo agradezco, porque hoy de esos días con altísima volatilidad y poco claros en la tendencia.


----------



## carvil (18 Mar 2011)

Buenos dias 


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wkI-qCX-qLo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1283 soporte zona de 1259

Salu2


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2011)

Bueno, en Libya juegan primero la carta de la disuasión. La fuerza de combate que puse ayer se las arreglaba solita para cumplir la tarea. Pero es que ahora, al abuelete se le ha unido el nieto pendenciero y algunos amiguetes que pasabna por allí, que serían el USS George BUsh, el Charles de Gaulle y el Príncipe de Asturias. Digo ésto porque el Portaaviones G.Bush más nuevo de la marina y su grupo de combate, además de un escuadrón de destructores, tambien tiene otro de cruceros lanzamisiles. Y los portaaviones francés y español es posible que tambien vayan acompañados. Al menos el francés, llevará una fragata.

Si a ésto le añadimos que Libya está a tiro de piedra de las bases europeas, pues...

Italia y Polonia, par y pasa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Gadafi : ordago a la grande 

bombardeos y amenaza de ataques al mundo :8:


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Mar 2011)

no vamos a ir muy lejos si los bancos siguen asi de rojos.......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no vamos a ir muy lejos si los bancos siguen asi de rojos.......



Los bancos son como las p utas se van con el primero que les de dinero 


Digo esto por que el 300 aguanta como un leon y si telefonica no apoya un poquito parace que los bancos por si solos no lo acaban de romper ienso:

Mulder ¿ como ve usted las ventas y compras ? ¿da la sensacion de que estan distribuyendo o acumulando ?


!!! China eleva en 50 puntos basicos las provisiones a los bancos !!! acabo de oirlo en intereconomia


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Los bancos son como las p utas se van con el primero que les de dinero
> 
> 
> Digo esto por que el 300 aguanta como un leon y si telefonica no apoya un poquito parace que los bancos por si solos no lo acaban de romper ienso:
> ...



Hay ventas claras desde las 9:45, el saldo diario ha pasado a negativo al cabo de un rato y sigue en negativo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Los bancos son como las p utas se van con el primero que les de dinero
> 
> 
> Digo esto por que el 300 aguanta como un leon y si telefonica no apoya un poquito parace que los bancos por si solos no lo acaban de romper ienso:
> ...



Perdón por mi ignorancia. Repercusiones de eso?


----------



## bcnmarin (18 Mar 2011)

Mete saca en divisas


Spoiler



cerrado corto EURUSD 1.4096 - 14086



Sabríais decirme si el Spread, por ejemplo, del IBEX35 (9-10 pipos) es el mismo en todas las plataformas?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia. Repercusiones de eso?



¿ a que se refiere exactamente ?

si es a que hay mas ventas que compras es facil imaginar que los leoncios estan soltando papel ( Mulder da datos de leoncios ).

Si se refiere a lo de China, es que ven que la economia se esta sobrecalentando demasiado e intentan enfriarla.

Si a los bancos españoles le suben mas las provisiones tendria dos consecuencias :

1.- Mas falta de liquidez

2.- Mas presion para vender tochos a precios como Dios manda, caidas de precios rapidas y fuertes ( de hecho yo sigo apostando por esta posibilidad, que haya bajada fuerte y rapida de los tochos de bancos......y ya lo estan haciendo paulatina y selectivamente )


----------



## rafaxl (18 Mar 2011)

Pardiez, los yankis vienen fuertes y los germanos muestran su aguante.

Sigue tito ben metiendo pasta? porque la subdia del euro/dolar es demencial estos dias.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, antes se me ha olvidado decir que el comentario del volumen iba ya sobre el siguiente vencimiento, es decir, el de abril.


----------



## credulo (18 Mar 2011)

Cuando leo este hilo a veces me acuerdo de los que jaleaban a lisa simpson.



¡Cae, cae, cae, cae!


----------



## bcnmarin (18 Mar 2011)

Cohete de 100 puntos para rriba


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2011)

Pepon partiendo culos ya


----------



## eruique (18 Mar 2011)

Alto al fuego de Libia


----------



## @@strom (18 Mar 2011)

Libia [Imprimir] 


Anuncia la parada de todas sus acciones militares según su ministro de exteriores.

Bueno, la resolución de la ONU ha tenido efecto. Con esto se calma todo el mercado pensando en una bajada de la tensión. El crudo se mete en negativo. Dice Libia que abre diálogo con todas las partes y que hará todo lo posible para poder negociar de forma positvia con la resolución de Naciones Unidas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Como el TT no funciona hoy aun tengo dudas de si esto es una saltada de stops cortos para irse al infierno o si han decidido tirar hacia el cielo sin parar en el purgatorio ienso:

¿algun dato nuevo ? ¿ alguna pista?

aqui no se moja ni Dios


----------



## pyn (18 Mar 2011)

Voy sacando la escopeta a ver si cazamos algún leoncio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Aqui esta el dato :

Gadafi decreta el alto el fuego :8:

Hace unas horas se iba a comer el mundo y ahora se mete el rabo entre las piernas ::

y ahora dejan entrever en la radio que la otan va a la guerra igualmente......

desde la barrera se esta de maravilla


----------



## rafaxl (18 Mar 2011)

Vaya vaya, miedo me da que los usanos quieran cerrar el dow por encima de los 12000.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Mar 2011)

Joder jodamos esto esa desbocadisimo. Alguna explicacion hamijos?? el dax parece que va a por todas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

habla Zapatero ahora mismo , mucho ojo, que pasara lo contrario a lo que diga ::

No espero a que acabe de hablar este payaso, si este habla solo puede pasar una cosa 

me pongo corto ::

ya termino de hablar, en resumen, que vamos a la guerra.


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Como el TT no funciona hoy aun tengo dudas de si esto es una saltada de stops cortos para irse al infierno o si han decidido tirar hacia el cielo sin parar en el purgatorio ienso:
> 
> ¿algun dato nuevo ? ¿ alguna pista?
> 
> aqui no se moja ni Dios



De momento yo no veo que la subida pueda tener demasiada continuidad. La siguiente barrera a superar serían esos 10.463 que ya mencionaba hace dos días. Ahora además coinciden con el techo del canal bajista. Mientras no se superen con fuerza, es zona de cierre de largos y, para los más atrevidos, apertura de cortos:







En mi opinión, es probable que al IBEX le quede todavía un mínimo, pero eso está por ver.


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ a que se refiere exactamente ?
> 
> si es a que hay mas ventas que compras es facil imaginar que los leoncios estan soltando papel ( Mulder da datos de leoncios ).
> 
> ...



Me referia a subir las provisiones a los bancos de China. La repercusion que podria tener eso para nuestra economia, etc.
Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder jodamos esto esa desbocadisimo. Alguna explicacion hamijos?? el dax parece que va a por todas.



Sí... Al cierre subiré un gráfico para que se vea lo que han hecho el DAX y el STOXX. En el caso de este último, ha parado justo en una de las líneas que llevo colgando desde hace meses cuando le saco una foto a este índice. En el DAX no es tan evidente, pero tampoco hay casualidad en los niveles. En diario tres mínimos crecientes muy apretujados, saliendo de sobreventa, por lo cual es normal esta reacción al alza.

No he comentado nada de los índices europeos desde que dije que el DAX todavía estaba en soporte : / Obviamente lo perdió y la caída se aceleró mucho, luego lo vemos.


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

VIX:







Pull en zona de hueco.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Mar 2011)

Por si os sirve de info...

Indonesia eleva al máximo el nivel de alerta por el volcán Karangetang - LaSegunda.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De momento yo no veo que la subida pueda tener demasiada continuidad. La siguiente barrera a superar serían esos 10.463 que ya mencionaba hace dos días. Ahora además coinciden con el techo del canal bajista. Mientras no se superen con fuerza, es zona de cierre de largos y, *para los más atrevidos, apertura de cortos*:
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión, *es probable que al IBEX le quede todavía un mínimo*, pero eso está por ver.



No sabe como me alegra oirle, pero me puse corto antes de ver que decia usted por que entro un dato al TT que no suele fallar nunca....


......habla Zapatero y la bolsa cae


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No sabe como me alegra oirle, pero me puse corto antes de ver que decia usted por que entro un dato al TT que no suele fallar nunca....
> 
> 
> ......habla Zapatero y la bolsa cae



Esos cortos atrevidos ya dan sus buenos beneficios :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esos cortos atrevidos ya dan sus buenos beneficios :



No tiene ningun merito Sr Claca 

Si hay algo mas efectivo que sus graficos, la niña de pollastre, los niveles de fran y MM, el sentimiento contrario de Mulder e incluso el TT es la agenda de Zapatero.

Si yo supiera que dias y a que hora nuestro amado lider se va a dirigir al mundo seria multimillonario 

ups me ha saltado el stop mientras escribia , pues a la saca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Spoiler



corto otra vez en 370 



ya me estoy arrepintiendo por que lo mas probable es que si quieren bajar antes salten los stops y a 15 minutos de la hora bruja cualquiera se queda sin stops.

!!!anda!! pero la hora bruja no era a las cuatro ?????????


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los vencimientos españoles (MEFF) son a las 16:45. 

Edito: Para fijar el precio de liquidación, se usa la media de cotización entre las 16:15 y las 16:45.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2011)

Jo, qué día más tonto tengo hoy, no tengo ganas ni de trapichear con el Ibex. 

Ayer cerré un buen día para cerrar un vencimiento récord de beneficios desde que me dedico a esto y hoy estoy como sin ganas, no sé si es miedo a fastidiarla o si estoy un poco quemado y necesito unos días de descanso.

Lo normal sería estar así si las cosas fueran mal, no lo entiendo, normalmente buscas ya a primera hora la emoción y el gusanillo de la bolsa, sobre todo si tenías posiciones abiertas, pero hoy en vez de buscar esa sensación parece que la evito, como si me diera miedo.

Me va a venir bien el fin de semana porque tengo previsto ir a correr con mi hermano, a ver si despejo. 
:::


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes
Veo que ayer me saltaron el SP


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de ibex 10342 >10233 +4,11%



Estoy ayer y hoy con currelo por la mañana y cursillo por la tarde
Toi estresao

El lunes me subiré al tejado con un Barrett 50cal
Suerte patós.No sé ni que pasa en Japón. 
Pal cursillo y hasta mañana
S2


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, Zulo, lo del mínimo, que ahora me fijo que lo has resaltado, no era para hoy. Me refería a que todavía podemos ver un mínimo por debajo de la zona de soporte en diario. 

De todos modos decir esto es como no decir nada, pero es lo que me ronda por la cabeza ahora mismo, así que no lo tomes como un objetivo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2011)

Voy a poner un gráfico un poco raro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2011)




----------



## rosonero (18 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Es mucho pedir un pie de página explicativo para dummies


----------



## rafaxl (18 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Tremendo grafico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Bueno, me he quedado mas liquido que el agua, asi descanso el coco el finde que buena falta me hace , vaya semanita he tenido de stress 

Ah Claca, una aclaracion, preguntaba lo de la hora bruja por que me temia movimientos bruscos a esa hora, no por la liquidacion, que evidentemente ya estaba operando en abril desde hacia un tiempo 

buen finde a todos, disfruten de sus plusvas


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

Foto final de sesión:







Durante el finde comentamos los gráficos europeos.


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, me he quedado mas liquido que el agua, asi descanso el coco el finde que buena falta me hace , vaya semanita he tenido de stress
> 
> Ah Claca, una aclaracion, preguntaba lo de la hora bruja por que me temia movimientos bruscos a esa hora, no por la liquidacion, que evidentemente ya estaba operando en abril desde hacia un tiempo
> 
> buen finde a todos, disfruten de sus plusvas



Descansa, que se ve que te hace falta


----------



## sintripulacion (18 Mar 2011)

Lo he puesto en otro hilo pero quiero compartirlo con vosotros, a los que siempre leo con interés:

Os voy a contar algo aún a riesgo de que no me creáis.
¡es que manda güevos!.
Resulta que en mi operativa en bolsa este mes estime conveniente, una vez analizados sus datos fundamentales, ponerme corto en Acciona.
Su valor había pasado en poco tiempo de 52 euros a algo más de 70 euros y yo no le acababa de encontrar la explicación dado que:
* su beneficio se había reducido en un 87% respecto al año anterior (bien es cierto que dicho año tuvieron bº extraordinario por enajenaciones de activos que distorsionaban algo el dato).
* Sus ventas anuales se habían reducido un 4%.
* Las ventas de sua actividad constructora que representan más del 50% de la facturación habían caído un 14% (y lo que te rondaré morena pensé, bajando de 3.505 millones a 3.121.
* El payout del año pasado fue 1.14, es decir repartió más dividendo que beneficio obtenido . Lo cual implica, bajo mi criterio, que es insostenible y ha de reducirse.
* Tiene una deuda neta de 6.587 millones en un entorno de alza de tipos (es decir, que la carga financiera se incrementará).
* Tiene un PER de cerca de 30.
* Manuel Jové (accionista mayoritario del bbva vendió su participación recientemente, creo que algo sabrá del negocio y su futuro).
* otros argumentos y reflexiones mías (que no me han evitado de momento comerme un owned monumental): el déficit público presionará en reducir las primas a las energías renovables y la más que previsible victoria del PP dará un impulso a la energía nuclear.
.....................

Por tanto, en base a ello y otros factores (atribuía el recalentamiento de la acción a los problemas derivados del alza del crudo por los eventos "transitorios del Magreb) , decido ponerme corto en ACCIONAienso:..............., *y a los tres o cuatro días va y estalla la central nuclear japonesa*:::::
circunstancia que la última vez que se produjo fue en 1986 con Chernobil.
Automáticamente, caos, miedo, pánico a lo nuclear y....... patadón parriba en bolsa a las renovables.:´´(

Aquí me tienen aguantando minusvalías latentes como un jabato antes de rendirme:no:

Por favor, no sus cachondeeis demasiado, pero esta anécdota de bolsa la tendré presente toda mi vida para contarla a mis biznietos (corto en renovables y estalla una central nuclear:´´(


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Mar 2011)

veo q usted practica TT puro, pq los SL no los usa


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Lo he puesto en otro hilo pero quiero compartirlo con vosotros, a los que siempre leo con interés:
> 
> Os voy a contar algo aún a riesgo de que no me creáis.
> ¡es que manda güevos!.
> ...



Hola, sintripulación 

No te preocupes, no siempre se gana, es más, normalmente se empieza perdiendo, y mucho, así que tranquilo que de todo se aprende.

Dicho esto, si me permites, voy a señalar lo primero que es incorrecto si queremos operar a la baja en algún valor:



> Su valor había pasado en poco tiempo de 52 euros a algo más de 70 euros



Esto suena a tendencia alcista. Nunca hay que apostar a la baja en algo que sube. Contrariamente a lo que la gente piensa, cuando algo ha subido mucho seguirá subiendo (y continuará en caída si se da la situación inversa), es lo que llamamos *tendencia*, que básicamente es el sentido, hacia arriba o hacia abajo, dominante en el precio durante un marco temporal concreto. ¿Pero subirá siempre? No, por supuesto, que no. Tarde o temprano el valor recortará o realizará un giro sostenido en el tiempo pudiendo empezar entonces una tendencia bajista, pero hasta que se dé el caso, apostar que bajará por fundamentales, es querer sufrir gratuitamente. 

El segundo error es plantear una operación por fundamentales esperando resultados con celeridad. En renta variable, especialmente en el corto plazo, lo que manda son los movimientos especulativos, aquellos que persiguen un objetivo muy concreto: sacar tajada de la diferencia entre la compra y la venta de un precio, esto es, de su cotización, independientemente de cual sea la realidad económica fundamental del mismo. Míralo así: hay quién está interesado en comprar una fábrica de coches para producir coches, y hay quién sólo quiere comprarla para venderla más cara. De estos últimos en bolsa hay muchos, por eso aunque los fundamentales puedan decirte que las fábricas de coche no tienen futuro, si hay suficientemente dinero dispuesto a comprarlas pensando en venderlas mucho más caras, estas seguirán subiendo de precio irremediablemente, por lo que en este caso hipotético los cortos saldrían escaldados pese a llevar razón en el plano fundamental. 

Aclarados los dos puntos te invito a que eches una ojeada al gráfico pensando en todo esto que te acabo de decir. Ya que piensas que en un futuro lo más probable es que ACCIONA baje, ¿qué te parece si miramos cómo podríamos detectar un giro que nos diera la entrada para entrar bajistas en el valor?







En el marco temporal de dos años no hay ningún género de dudas acerca de cual es la tendencia de fondo en ACCIONA: un enorme lateral. 







Un intento de reconquistar el soporte perdido provocó la vuelta a soportes de 2008. Recientemente, no obstante, esta importante zona de resistencia se superó, pasando ahora a ser soporte.







Luego sólo queda mirar hacia arriba. La siguiente resistencia importante está ya a la vuelta de la esquina. Lo lógico es que el valor empiece a frenar, pero todavía no da muestras de querer caer.







Examinando la estructura del movimiento vemos que el precio se ha apoyado en una directriz alcista que replica el RSI desde diciembre. Los círculos señalan las coincidencias temporales de los apoyos. También observamos una divergencia bajista clara en el indicador, pero, dado que todavía aguanta en el principal soporte, por el momento no hay espacio para los cortos. 

Los fundamentales dicen vende, pero el dinero sigue entrando (¡y en un mercado bajista!), el precio manda. Para entrar corto habría que esperar a un giro que todavía no se ha producido. El primer indicio de deterioro aparecería si perdiese la directriz alcista que viene guiando el movimiento al alza desde finales del 2010. Entonces veríamos si realmente las ventas aparecen y si por fin ACCIONA decide purgar las divergencias acumuladas, en cuyo caso lo más probable es que en un primer momento se dirigiese al entorno de los 70 euros y base del canal alcista que delimitan las líneas punteadas.

Sólo cabe esperar que el reclamo fundamental (miedo a las nucleares) dé alas a la popularidad de las renovables y los pequeños especuladores se lancen a comprar el papel que entonces, probablemente, dada la cercanía a las resistencias, las manos fuertes suelten a espuertas. Mientras paciencia para el que quiera entrar corto, porque todavía hay margen para calentar el valor y hacerlo atractivo a los peques.


----------



## sintripulacion (18 Mar 2011)

Los stop loss son de pobresienso:

He hecho bastantes operaciones en bolsa que puntualmente estaba en pérdidas y, sin embargo, estando suficientemente convencido de las razones que me llevaron a adoptar dicha decisión, la he mantenido......, y con el tiempo las he cerrado en beneficios.

Tendría dudas de si cerrar o no con pérdidas si no hubiese argumentado suficientemente a mi mismo la razón de mi posición abierta. 

No todo va a ser que contemos nuestras operaciones triunfantes....., también cuando la cagamos (aunque esto de más vergüenza reconocerlo).
Mi saldo global en lo que va de mes, en cualquier caso, es positivo, solo que esta operación, por una circunstancia tan sumamente improbable (en cálculo de probabilidades) como lo que ha ocurrido en Japón, de momento, y espero solo de momento, me ha dado un pequeño revolcón (estoy hablando de unos -350 pipos al día de hoy).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, sintripulación
> 
> 
> El segundo error es plantear una operación por fundamentales esperando resultados con celeridad. En renta variable, especialmente en el corto plazo, *lo que manda son los movimientos especulativos, aquellos que persiguen un objetivo muy concreto: sacar tajada de la diferencia entre la compra y la venta de un precio, esto es, de su cotización, independientemente de cual sea la realidad económica fundamental del mismo. Míralo así: hay quién está interesado en comprar una fábrica de coches para producir coches, y hay quién sólo quiere comprarla para venderla más cara. De estos últimos en bolsa hay muchos, por eso aunque los fundamentales puedan decirte que las fábricas de coche no tienen futuro, si hay suficientemente dinero dispuesto a comprarlas pensando en venderlas mucho más caras, estas seguirán subiendo de precio irremediablemente, *por lo que en este caso hipotético los cortos saldrían escaldados pese a llevar razón en el plano fundamental.
> ...



Acaba usted de explicar sin querer y con absoluta exactitud como se produce una burbuja inmobiliaria :: , a diferencia de la bolsa es muy importante saber los "fundamentales" en el mercado inmobiliario por su iliquidez comparativa y la falta de informacion fiable en tiempo real.

Espero con ansiedad sus graficos del ibex , a poder ser enfocado con amplitud.....me gustaria tomar una posicion y aguantarla ( si fuera menester ) como minimo una semana y a poder ser mas tiempo ....hasta un mes si pillo la tendencia( la que me va a caer por decir esto :cook: ).

 Tengo una semana muy movidita por delante y no puedo estar pendiente de la bolsa , asi que el TT y el pipeo imposible :

Hablando de fundamentales en el mercado inmobiliario podeis echarle un ojo a esto , es muy rudimentario para gente con sus conocimientos de economia pero bueno :

COMO SABER SI UNA CASA ES UN CHOLLO

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ejos-para-saber-si-una-casa-es-un-chollo.html


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Los stop loss son de pobresienso:
> 
> He hecho bastantes operaciones en bolsa que puntualmente estaba en pérdidas y, sin embargo, estando suficientemente convencido de las razones que me llevaron a adoptar dicha decisión, la he mantenido......, y con el tiempo las he cerrado en beneficios.
> 
> ...



Perdona si he adoptado un tono un pelín paternalista en el comentario, lo hago pensando en los lectores no tan habituales del hilo, especialmente aquellos que desconocen el mundillo y que se guían por lo que suelta la tele. Ya veo que tú estás curtidete 

Sigo con el tema, que estoy con los gráficos...


----------



## sintripulacion (18 Mar 2011)

Gracias Claca por tu consejo. 
No me estresa el horizonte temporal. Puedo mantener la posición abierta sin causarme ningún trastorno.

Efectivamente, en el muy corto plazo de tiempo los movimientos especulativos pueden alterar el precio de las cosas, pero a la larga creo (y puedo estar equivocado) que los fundamentales pesan, y van poniendo el precio en su sitio.

Un chicharro puede estar sobrecalentado un tiempo en el mercado, pero cuando le resulte imposible repartir dividendo, su deuda crezca y su modelo de negocio peligre, independientemente de lo que indique la gráfica en el corto espacio temporal, a la larga su precio se irá ajustando al valor real.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Mar 2011)

Siendo un puro aficionado, y por tanto con el debido respeto, mi percepción es que el análisis técnico o gráficos es imprescindible en el intradiario y muy necesesario en espacios temporales cortos para detectar tendencias.

Pero en espacios temporales amplios creo en los fundamentales.

Voy a poner un ejemplo:
En 2007, si la vivienda hubiese sido una acción.
* Un inversor, centrado exclusivamente en el A.Técnico o gráficos de evolución de precios se hubiese puesto largo.
Continua subida de precios invitan a comprar.
Es la tendencia y me subo a ella.

* Un inversor, centrado en análisis fundamental, se hubiese puesto corto, hubiese vendido una vivienda al precio imperante en ese momento para en un futuro más o menos lejano comprarla más barata.
Y para ello, no habría tenido en cuenta para nada los gráficos, que invitaban a lo contrario, sino los fundamentales para determinar si el precio en dicho momento era ajustado o no al valor real del bien. Habría tenido en consideración el exceso de oferta, el inmediato credit crounch, la elevación previsible de la tasa de paro, el cierre de la financiación internacional, el coste en relación al salario medio......., es decir todos aquellos factores "elementales" que nos vislumbraban que nos íbamos a pegar un leñazo en el sector y que aunque los precios subían, el sentido común te indicaba que no era momento de comprar, en todo caso de vender o ponerse corto si ello hubiese sido posible.

Perdón, por el tostón, pero resulta interesante la dicotomía análisis técnico/análisis fundamental.


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Acaba usted de explicar sin querer y con absoluta exactitud como se produce una burbuja inmobiliaria :: , a diferencia de la bolsa es muy importante saber los "fundamentales" en el mercado inmobiliario por su iliquidez comparativa y la falta de informacion fiable en tiempo real.
> 
> Espero con ansiedad sus graficos del ibex , a poder ser enfocado con amplitud.....me gustaria tomar una posicion y aguantarla ( si fuera menester ) como minimo una semana y a poder ser mas tiempo ....hasta un mes si pillo la tendencia( la que me va a caer por decir esto :cook: ).
> 
> ...



Es la definición de cualquier movimiento especulativo, todo lo demás es distorsión por fundamentales 

En cuanto al IBEX, ojalá pudiera hacer lo que me pides, principalmente porque estaría forrado. Durante el finde comentaré lo que veo, pero piensa que voy actualizando el escenario en función de lo que va pasando. La bolsa es simétrica, con mucha probabilidad visitemos niveles ya visitados, podría darte alguna referencia, claro, pero tampoco serviría de nada si antes de alcanzarla nos barren la posición con varios cientos de puntos en contra. 

Recuerda una cosa, los peques tenemos una función reservada en esta jungla de papel: sobrevivir. Mejor hacerse a la idea y disfrutar de las plusvalías que logremos sacar al mercado, sin obsesiones. La mayoría de gente se queda por el camino, nosotros seguimos aquí y cada vez más fuertes. Calopez lo sabe y nos teme, por eso de vez en cuando manda a algún iluminado a tocarnos la moral. Algún día abriremos cortos en el sever de burbuja y lo colgaremos para siempre...

...una semanita no es nada, aprovecha para desestresarte y así a tu regreso escribes otro capítulo en el manual del _Testicular Trader_ 

Buen finde a todos


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Siendo un puro aficionado, y por tanto con el debido respeto, mi percepción es que el análisis técnico o gráficos es imprescindible en el intradiario y muy necesesario en espacios temporales cortos para detectar tendencias.
> 
> Pero en espacios temporales amplios creo en los fundamentales.
> 
> ...



Tal y como yo lo veo, siendo también gacela, lo estríctamente fundamental es tener muy claros los parámetros sobre los cuales pivota nuestra operativa y aplicar consecuentemente stops. Por supuesto se puede invertir en base a criterios seleccionados en el extenso menú que nos ofrece la economía real, pero si se combina con un poco de AT, miel sobre hojuelas, hoyga. 

Sobre el ejemplo que citas, yo podría decirte que en 2004 uno de los puntos fuertes de la campaña electoral fue precisamente la vivienda (millones de VPO prometidas), esos cortos sí que sufrirían. 3 Años en pérdidas abultadas, difícil de digerir...


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (19 Mar 2011)

Aquí otro que se ha metido recientemente en esto de la bolsa.

En realidad mi intención era aprender y luego probar, pero hace cosa de unas semanas no me pude resistir, y compré acciones de una empresa de energías renovables.

¿El criterio? Una tendencia lenta de subida a lo largo de los últimos meses, y que la empresa había aumentado sus beneficios y estaba obteniendo contratos en el extranjero.

Ahora con el lío nuclear que tenemos encima ha pegado un subidón brutal, y no sé qué hacer. 

Venderla ya y sacar tajada, o esperar para sacar más tajada... 

Vamos, que me debato entre el miedo a perder lo "ganado" por un desplome repentino, y la avaricia... :rolleye:

Voy a tener que dejarlo porque esto engancha...::


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Mar 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Bla,bla,bla...
> 
> "transitorios del Magreb) , decido ponerme corto en ACCIONAienso:..............., *y a los tres o cuatro días va y estalla la central nuclear japonesa*:::::
> circunstancia que la última vez que se produjo fue en 1986 con Chernobil.
> ...




Es poco elegante,por no decir otra cosa,que tu unica preocupacion al respecto de una posible catastrofe nuclear sea la caida de tus acciones.Quizas a mi me habria sentado igual (somos debiles),pero vamos,me guardaria de hacer esos comentarios.

Por muy demagogo que suene y tal...


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Mar 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es poco elegante,por no decir otra cosa,que tu unica preocupacion al respecto de una posible catastrofe nuclear sea la caida de tus acciones.Quizas a mi me habria sentado igual (somos debiles),pero vamos,me guardaria de hacer esos comentarios.
> 
> Por muy demagogo que suene y tal...



Amos a ver, amijo mío, creo que me malinterpretas y/o no me conoces suficientemente, estamos en el hilo del ibex y estoy comentando una "cagada" en una operación de inversión como consecuencia de un factor altamente improbable (accidente gravísimo en una central nuclear), ésa y no otra es la razón de mi comentario.

*Mi única preocupación al respecto *, como indicas equivocadamente creo sin maldad alguna, por supuesto que no es el valor de las acciones o la pérdida que me conlleve:no::no: (al diablo con ella, sé el riesgo que corro cuando adopto una posición inversora tanto corta como larga); *el transtorno que dicha situación a mí me provoque es absolutamente insignificante con el dolor producido al pueblo japonés, del cual me solidarizo sinceramente y hubiese deseado que jamás les hubiese ocurrido nada parecido.*. Quiero que quede bien claro.
P.D: Por favor antes de prejuzgar a alguien por lo menos leámosle tres comentarios.


----------



## Claca (20 Mar 2011)

Europa, parada nada casual.

*DAX:*








*STOXX:*







Ambos índices hicieron una ruptura en falso de resistencias y ahora se encuentran en soporte tras una caída vertical, aunque todavía no se ha realizado un giro al alza consistente. Esos mínimos recientes dan esperanzas, pero podrían no ser suficientes para lograr arrancar otro vez el motor alcista, en cuyo caso deberíamos observar la relativa cercanía de la siguiente zona de apoyo y permanecer tranquilos, porque desde ahí sí se podría producir una fuerte reacción al alza, probablemente con continuidad.

En perspectiva, como ya comenté, el DAX sigue muy alcista y de hecho sólo ha corregido el 23% de la subida desde mínimos de 2009. Por otro lado, se ha vuelto a meter en el expansivo, con ganas además. Ya cuando rompió cuestioné la validez de la ruptura por la poca fuerza que llevaba, pero añadí que no debíamos planteárnoslo, pues el gráfico ya se encargaría de decirnos si era válida o no. Pues bien, las líneas han hablado :

*SP500:*

Una miradita en perspectiva. La estructura no es precisamente bajista:


----------



## @@strom (20 Mar 2011)

Me gustaria saber la opinión de Claca acerca de este valor, alcoa:


----------



## tonuel (20 Mar 2011)

Para ganar big money no se utiliza ni el análisis técnico ni el fundamental...



Fdo.

Leoncio


----------



## Claca (20 Mar 2011)

IBEX, visión más general de corto plazo:







Por hoy no doy para más, así que lo comento muy brevemente. Por arriba tenemos la resistencia que nos frenó el viernes y que ahora coincide con el techo del canal bajista. Si se supera, lo lógico sería ir a probar suerte con el entorno de los 10.640, que es el nivel más importante a tener en cuenta. 

Por abajo ahí están los mínimos de esta última semana, que ahora salen reforzados por la punteada. Ojito a esta, que hasta ahora ha funcionado muy bien. Si le diera por romperlos, que es una posibilidad que contemplo, como en el caso de las bolsas europeas no habría que perder la calma. El IBEX lleva aguantando muy bien y en gráfico semanal se aprecia la suavidad de la corrección actual frente a las caídas anteriores, mucho más verticales y violentas, por lo que es de esperar que si sigue en estos términos los soportes hagan su trabajo. Las líneas azules especulan con esta posibilidad, pero la inferior es orientativa. La idea sería aproximarse a esos 9.932 sin llegar a tocar la famosa alcista que todo el mundo ve y girar al alza con fuerza, pero ya digo que todo esto entra en el terreno de la especulación sin fundamento alguno. 



@@strom dijo:


> Me gustaria saber la opinión de Claca acerca de este valor, alcoa:



Mañana me lo miro con calma. ¿Qué plazo te interesa? Veo que a corto está en un momento delicado, pero como no tengo tiempo real, me es imposible verlo con detalle.


----------



## @@strom (20 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, visión más general de corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un horizonte de medio largo plazo, me resulta curiosa la fuerte acumulación que marca el blai en diario las últimas sesiones.
Gracias claca.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Mar 2011)

Ya sube el Nikkei 230 puntos y aun no se si ha empezado la sesion alli. Esta semana va a ser un autentico festival.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Mar 2011)

Upp, el crudo volviendo a las andadas, al menos el brent esta ya a 116 machacantes.

Nikkei +250 puntos. Alguno se esta haciendo de oro.

Edito: ¿creeis que el nikkei recuperara niveles pre-catastrofe? DOW 11900. El ibex al ritmo que va pilla los 10500 mañana .


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> mi percepción es que el análisis técnico o gráficos es imprescindible en el intradiario y muy necesesario en espacios temporales cortos para detectar tendencias.
> 
> Pero en espacios temporales amplios creo en los fundamentales.




Hay muchos tipos de intradiario, ¿a cuál se refiere? Por debajo de operativa 1m cualquier tipo de análisis técnico deja de tener sentido.

Por otra parte, se ha llegado a ver algún que otro escenario claquista montado (y cumpliéndose, ojo) sobre barras mensuales... quiero decirle con esto, que para aquellos de Uds. que siguen el culto del AT, no parece haber límites en el marco temporal a aplicar.


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2011)

Buenos días,

Abrimos con gap en plena resistencia.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

si cerrara en diario por donde esta ahora dejaria una vela muy bonita (si estas largo, of course)


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si cerrara en diario por donde esta ahora dejaria una vela muy bonita (si estas largo, of course)



Triple mínimo + viernes cierre de largos por findefobia = alzas.

De todos modos lo bueno está en el 10.640.


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Triple mínimo + viernes cierre de largos por findefobia = alzas.
> 
> De todos modos lo bueno está en el 10.640.



El 10650 es la madre del cordero claca.
Por otra parte en Dax tenemos esto. Supongo que lo llevarian cerca del 7000 aunque a dia de hoy son meras suposiciones.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Triple mínimo + viernes cierre de largos por findefobia = alzas.
> 
> De todos modos lo bueno está en el 10.640.



yo creo q si cerramos por encima del 10500 con claridad, el 10640 no sera una gran barrera.........creo...... y si fallo me comere un owned ::


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> El 10650 es la madre del cordero claca.
> Por otra parte en Dax tenemos esto. Supongo que lo llevarian cerca del 7000 aunque a dia de hoy son meras suposiciones.



Gracias por compartir tu visión del DAX. 

De ALCOA, que la dejamos pendiente, veo esto:







A largo plazo, doble máximo, lo que convierte la zona de soporte señalada en una referencia a mantener si no quiere caer con fuerza.







A un plazo más reducido, HCH en zona de máximos, pero con reciente apoyo en el suelo del canal. Podría escalar hasta la punteada roja, aunque ahora mismo no veo nada relevante que justifique la acumulación que mencionabas, al contrario. Si sube muy verticalmente... pero lo veríamos luego, por ahora no hay nada (o se me pasa por alto).


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2011)

Gracias Claca, me llamaba mucho la atención lo que tú decias, el tema de la acumulación.
Un saludo.


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, Sniace camino de los 3 euros.


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

En el Ibex están comprando sin demasiadas ganas, aunque lo están levantando todo a base paquetes gacelísticos, es decir, pequeños.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> En el Ibex están comprando sin demasiadas ganas, aunque lo están levantando todo a base paquetes gacelísticos, es decir, pequeños.



cree q son gacelas o leones disfrazados de gacelas? :cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Mar 2011)

alguien sigue alguna accion del indice KOSPI (SURCOREANO). quizás con lo que esta sucediendo a Japón le puede ir bien en acciones como Samsung, Hyundai, o en fabricantes de semiconductores?????


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sigue alguna accion del indice KOSPI (SURCOREANO). quizás con lo que esta sucediendo a Japón le puede ir bien en acciones como Samsung, Hyundai, o en fabricantes de semiconductores?????



Yo he mantenido el índice durante bastante tiempo, por su comportamiento, mucho mejor que el SP y el Nikkei, pero entre enero y febrero liquidé todo. Y a la vista de lo que hay, parece que fue una buena decisión. Ahora estoy a la espera pero creo que tardaré.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2011)

...me llamarán ustedes loco... pero esperaba un tirón mayor en la apertura de Peponia Street... dejo la orden por si todavía llegamos, pero...

Edito: si antes hablo...


----------



## pyn (21 Mar 2011)

Aún nos queda una visita a los 10610.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

visita? Espero q sea un punto de paso hacia mayores cotas jiji


----------



## pyn (21 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> visita? Espero q sea un punto de paso hacia mayores cotas jiji



Hablo de hoy. Mañana es otro día.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Hablo de hoy. Mañana es otro día.



perdon, me pudo el ansia


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> perdon, me pudo el ansia



No te preocupes, tal y como yo lo veo, mientras no se pierdan los 10.385, hay muchas opciones de ir por encima de los 10.700:







Primero, está claro, habría que superar los 10.640, que puede que no se superen, pero mientras se respete el doble suelo la proyección empujará hacia arriba.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2011)

Vaya cierres que llevamos, señores... vaya cierres...


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No te preocupes, tal y como yo lo veo, mientras no se pierdan los 10.385, hay muchas opciones de ir por encima de los 10.700:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para mi el cierre d hoy rompe el canal bajista q nos llevo a minimos ... Alguien mas ve eso?

Yo creo q marearan pero q volvimos a un canal alcista (recordad q tocamos los niveles q dijo Fran200 y para arriba)


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi el cierre d hoy rompe el canal bajista q nos llevo a minimos ... Alguien mas ve eso?
> 
> Yo creo q marearan pero q volvimos a un canal alcista (recordad q tocamos los niveles q dijo Fran200 y para arriba)



En el gráfico la tienes bien rota


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Mar 2011)

uy perdon, se repitio el mensaje, ya edite.....

si, ya me di cuenta Claca jijiji es q lo mire en una pantalla pequeña y no me di cuenta........ al verlo ahora en el pc sip....... tu grafica muestra q habemus rotura 

pero me da que mañana marearan algo mas q hoy (dependera del cierre USA)


----------



## Fran200 (21 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes

Parece ser que sigue siendo el 1294 del SP una referencia a tener en cuenta.

El cierre del IBEX con mucha fortaleza rompiendo un techo en los 10562 al cierre.

Si se mantiene en este canal la parte superior se sitúa en el entorno del 10662.

Abajo tenemos que una ruptura en la apertura del mañana del suelo del canal nos metería en la horquilla 10508-10452 que ha quedado muy bien definido.

Así que a esperar al cierre USA y evolución de sus futuros, para situar el canal de actuación.

Si mañana me queda un rato libre y dejo todo organizado, a ver si puedo seguir la sesión desde mi nueva oficina con ustedes (Un sala de estar con mesa camilla).


----------



## cipote (21 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Parece ser que sigue siendo el 1294 del SP una referencia a tener en cuenta.



tengo l impresion de que le cuesta horrores pasar ese nivel con holgura, y eso pesar del gap de apertura de 17 puntos, habra mas gasolina?


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2011)

Algunas del dow han roto hoy:


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, el vix por debajo de su media de 200 sesiones.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

Irán recluta suicidas para atentar contra intereses saudíes en cualquier lugar del mundo, en represalia por la intervención saudí en Bahrein... mientras aumentan las protestas en Siria. La guerra en Shiies y sunies... puede poner las cosas al rojo.

Mientras, Obama alienta a la juventud iraní, recordándoles que el futuro está sus manos y dándoles su apoyo...

Mientras el NKI cierra donde esperaba yo al WS.¿demasiado pepón? Pues ya verán ustedes mañana... ale! a mimir!


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Mar 2011)

alguien sabe si la FED-Japan ha publicado un calendario de POMO´s? pq desde lo de la central nuclear estan chutando al nikkei a base de bien

o en su defecto, alguien sabe hasta cuando piensan intervenir? han puesto alguna fecha?

edito: despertad gandules, estais perdiendo dinero


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2011)

yo ayer me quedé comprado en Quabit y ya he hecho el dia.... por fin me sale una bien....


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

leches... que no dejaba escribir... este calópez siempre metiendo la mano en el momento más inoportuno...

Lo de Japón, hasta donde yo sé, va sobre la marcha... 

Pero vamos que no son sólo ellos. Respecto de la moneda, hay un compromiso para acciones concertadas de los bancos centrales.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2011)

creeis que puede haber un recorte en el ibex o esto sube hasta los 11.000?


----------



## @@strom (22 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> creeis que puede haber un recorte en el ibex o esto sube hasta los 11.000?



10750 me da a mi la proyección del doble mínimo, supongo que coincidirá con los 9 del San.
Es mi opinión.


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No te preocupes, tal y como yo lo veo, mientras no se pierdan los 10.385, hay muchas opciones de ir por encima de los 10.700:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues venga, ahí estamos.


----------



## @@strom (22 Mar 2011)

Ese gap entre 10300-10400ienso:


----------



## Skche_III (22 Mar 2011)

buenos días "caballeros",

les deseo su hundimiento económico total, hasta la ruina y más allá, el Ibex a 0.0 forever, quiebra y desaparición.

con amor se despide,

- scaramouche III


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2011)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????



La cuota solidaria del foro. No hay incentivos fiscales, Calopez los acoge por humanidad.


----------



## @@strom (22 Mar 2011)

Otra que parece va a salir como un tiro es esta, BME:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Mar 2011)

entre antena 3 y telecinco............cual seria vuestra eleccion..... ....... gracias


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

entre antena3 y telecinco... me quedo con la carta de ajuste...


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

Hoy los leoncios están comprando pero con paquetes pequeños, ayer se notaba que eran más leoncios porque compraban pero la cotización no subía demasiado, hoy lo hace todo el mundo, cuanto más pequeños los paquetes más compras hay.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> entre antena3 y telecinco... me quedo con la carta de ajuste...



:XX:

es q la 2 no cotiza :XX: si cotizara le daba con todo lo gordo :XX:


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Otra que parece va a salir como un tiro es esta, BME:



A mí la bajista me sale así:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2011)

otra entrada y salida de Quabit a 0.2 y salida a 0.204.... orden puesta de compra a 0.199 y otra a 0.2


----------



## @@strom (22 Mar 2011)

Parece que comenzamos a guanear.
El dax no puede con los 6800.
¿aguantarán hoy los yankees los 12000 en el dow?
Parece difícil.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Mar 2011)

Guaneamos? , que pena no poder estar delante del ordenador.
Por cierto Sr Mulder, siguen comprando los leoncios, para que esta bajadita, rotura de largos y despues de cortos???


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Mar 2011)

interesante el spread entre SAN-BBVA

como todos decian largo en San y corto en BBVA... Pues ellos a petar ojetes


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

Creo que ya lo había comentado hace un tiempo: ló último en proyecciones de mercado es Twitter. Habían desarrollado un sistema que capturaba los mensajes, los interpretaba y extrapolaba una tendencia que se aplicaba a la operativa de mercado, por lo visto, con buenos resultados.

Bien, pues el asunto acaba de pasar la fase de paper-trading.

Hedge fund apuesta 40 millones de dólares a que Twitter puede predecir la evolución de los mercados


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2011)

entonces Zuloman nos ha estado engañando y realmente su TT era un Test Twitter.........


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

Creo que ahora mismo Madrid es el único índice en verde de los que están abiertos.

Día prácticamente perdido. Sólo atreví una operación en apertura del ibex que me dió 30p. El resto del día he ido bastante perdido y salvo un par de cosas en Forex donde he terminé pidiendo la hora, no he hecho nada más. 

Una lástima que Fran no haya podido hacernos un hueco en su mesa camilla, aunque creo que hoy ni por esas... 

Saludos a to2.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

*Huele a guano en la bolsa*

no se porque me da la sensación que hay que vender todas nuestras acciones y participaciones en fondos,esta el ambiente rarito, rarito, la deuda en pocos días tendremos noticias de ella,hoy marcando mínimos la deuda,todo muy tranquilo demasiado.
Creo que el Tema PORTUGAL es el siguiente tras libya y japón.
además marzo -abril son épocas de guano, acordaros del año pasado con GRECIA.
Antés del viernes lo vendo todo, espero una hostia muy ,pero que muy gorda a partir de finales ,principios de abril.


----------



## dillei (22 Mar 2011)

papelera, lefazo y baneo


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

dillei dijo:


> papelera, lefazo y baneo



en serio,lo escibo fuera por lo siguiente además:
Lo de japón tarde o temprano va a saltar a los medios,en cuanto se pase unas semanas y llegue la primavera los vientos en japón rolaran a este,tragandose toda la radioactividad llegando tambien a korea,rusia y china, el asunto lo estan tapando pero es mucho más grave de lo que creemos.
Portugal anuncia contraccion,uk ya lo esta y encima con hiperinflación,italia anuncia entrar en recesión.
Pinta muy mal


----------



## y que hago??? (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no se porque me da la sensación que hay que vender todas nuestras acciones y participaciones en fondos,esta el ambiente rarito, rarito, la deuda en pocos días tendremos noticias de ella,hoy marcando mínimos la deuda,todo muy tranquilo demasiado.
> Creo que el Tema PORTUGAL es el siguiente tras libya y japón.
> además marzo -abril son épocas de guano, acordaros del año pasado con GRECIA.
> Antés del viernes lo vendo todo, espero una hostia muy ,pero que muy gorda a partir de finales ,principios de abril.



en Ebay? 




Cada dia abres hilos mas gilis..


baneo ipso facto.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

y que hago??? dijo:


> en Ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya te acordaras en unas semanas lo gili que este hilo, espero y sólo espero que lo subas y pidas perdon.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Hoy el día ha tenido dos fases:

1.- Leoncios comprando hasta las 11:30.
2.- Leoncios vendiendo.

Sin embargo han comprado mucho más de lo que han vendido pero han acabado lejos de máximos, esto me hace pensar que hoy había que tocar algún nivel por arriba, supongo que 10700, y luego para abajo.

En subasta han acabado vendiendo.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no se porque me da la sensación que hay que vender todas nuestras acciones y participaciones en fondos,esta el ambiente rarito, rarito, la deuda en pocos días tendremos noticias de ella,hoy marcando mínimos la deuda,todo muy tranquilo demasiado.
> Creo que el Tema PORTUGAL es el siguiente tras libya y japón.
> además marzo -abril son épocas de guano, acordaros del año pasado con GRECIA.
> Antés del viernes lo vendo todo, espero una hostia muy ,pero que muy gorda a partir de finales ,principios de abril.



¿Pero cómo, que todavía estás en la Bolsa y Fondos hijo?

[YOUTUBE]S8yChicufe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Acredito (22 Mar 2011)

Yo creo que va a llover mañana, me duele la entrepierna.


----------



## outzider (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no se porque me da la sensación que hay que vender todas nuestras acciones y participaciones en fondos,esta el ambiente rarito, rarito, la deuda en pocos días tendremos noticias de ella,hoy marcando mínimos la deuda,todo muy tranquilo demasiado.
> Creo que el Tema PORTUGAL es el siguiente tras libya y japón.
> además marzo -abril son épocas de guano, acordaros del año pasado con GRECIA.
> Antés del viernes lo vendo todo, espero una hostia muy ,pero que muy gorda a partir de finales ,principios de abril.



Ponte corto apalancado ¿no? Si de verdad crees eso...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

outzider dijo:


> Ponte corto apalancado ¿no? Si de verdad crees eso...



lo mismo lo hago,no seré tan hipocrita como los libegales que nos hablan de centrales nucleares y hospitales privados, y llevan 20 años asi en españa y todavia no han puesto un duro en esos negocios, sólo invierten en ello si papa estado los subvenciona y se los construye


----------



## y que hago??? (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ya te acordaras en unas semanas lo gili que este hilo, espero y sólo espero que lo subas y pidas perdon.



vale, pero define mejor tu profecia.

¿Cuanto bajará la bolsa?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

y que hago??? dijo:


> vale, pero define mejor tu profecia.
> 
> ¿Cuanto bajará la bolsa?



lo suficiente para creer que es mejor estar fuera esta primavera


----------



## y que hago??? (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> lo suficiente para creer que es mejor estar fuera esta primavera



:XX::XX:

Yo pienso eso dese hace tiempo ya.


no vale.


P.D.: Vamos que ni puta idea


----------



## outzider (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> lo mismo lo hago,no seré tan hipocrita como los libegales que nos hablan de centrales nucleares y hospitales privados, y llevan 20 años asi en españa y todavia no han puesto un duro en esos negocios, sólo invierten en ello si papa estado los subvenciona y se los construye



Eso es mentira, en España es perfectamente posible invertir en centrales nucleares comprando acciones de Iberdrola o de Endesa, y existen hospitales privados que funcionan con completa normalidad.

Me parece genial que critiques al liberalismo, pero no lo hagas con mentiras.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

outzider dijo:


> Eso es mentira, en España es perfectamente posible invertir en centrales nucleares comprando acciones de Iberdrola o de Endesa, y existen hospitales privados que funcionan con completa normalidad.
> 
> Me parece genial que critiques al liberalismo, pero no lo hagas con mentiras.



estas seguro de lo que dices???
mira las centrales nucleares las construye con 50-80% del dinero el estado,y los desechos también se encarga el estado.
En cuanto a los hospitales privados,no lo son tanto, hay convenios y jugosas subvenciones con las administraciones públicas.
Informate mejor


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> estas seguro de lo que dices???
> mira las centrales nucleares las construye con 50-80% del dinero el estado,y los desechos también se encarga el estado.
> En cuanto a los hospitales privados,no lo son tanto, hay convenios y jugosas subvenciones con las administraciones públicas.
> Informate mejor



Esta es la central nuclear más nueva que existe en España, construida en 1987 en un 81% por empresas privadas españolas y el resto se entiende que lo pusieron empresas extranjeras:

C.N.ALMARAZ - Proyecto :: CNAT

La titularidad es 100% privada en esta y todas las demás centrales.

Si estás tan seguro de las paridas que dices pon un link que lo demuestre al menos.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta es la central nuclear más nueva que existe en España, construida en 1987 en un 81% por empresas privadas españolas y el resto se entiende que lo pusieron empresas extranjeras:
> 
> C.N.ALMARAZ - Proyecto :: CNAT
> 
> ...



vaya embuste macho te has echado,vete a engañar ignorantes, que te crees que somos gilipollas en este foro

El proyecto de CN Almaraz fue acometido en la década de los años setenta y finalizado en los primeros años de los ochenta, por tres grandes empresas eléctricas: Hidroeléctrica Española, Sevillana de Electricidad y Unión Eléctrica Madrileña, a partes iguales. En la actualidad, después del proceso de reordenación del sector eléctrico, sus propietarios son Iberdrola (52,687%), Endesa (36,021%) y Unión Fenosa (11,292%). El 10 de mayo de 1973 se colocó el primer hormigón de la central en la losa del edificio de contención de la Unidad I y dos años después se cerró su cúpula. En la Unidad II, las fechas equivalentes son septiembre de 1973 y julio de 1976. En este intervalo avanzó la obra civil, incluyendo el edificio de turbinas y la presa para el embalse de refrigeración, para después pasar a la fase de montajes, pruebas y puesta en marcha.

El 81% del total de la construcción y montaje de equipos de la central de Almaraz fue llevado a cabo por empresas españolas. La Unidad I entró en servicio comercial el 1 de mayo de 1981; la Unidad II lo hizo el 8 de octubre de 1983. La Central de Almaraz está concebida como una Central de base, es decir, de funcionamiento ininterrumpido, y es capaz de asegurar un abastecimiento anual de 16.000 millones de kWh.







Años 70, +++++ todas esas empresas citadas públicas= lo construyo el estado.

Vete a tirar el pisto a otro lado


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

mulder vaya owned te has comido,ruego que no vuelvas a hacer el ridiculo así otra vez


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Mar 2011)

Por Dios calopez, para ya, que aquí escribimos cuando nos sale de las pelotas.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por Dios calopez, para ya, que aquí escribimos cuando nos sale de las pelotas.



como no llegamos al minimo de post mensuales nos fusiona con otros hilos :: la crisis ::

y chicos, calma......... la semana avanzara y dira si subimos o bajamos o acabamos en el mismo sitio......... q no os entre el ansia :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por Dios calopez, para ya, que aquí escribimos cuando nos sale de las pelotas.



Es que ha fusionado este hilo con otro que no tenía nada que ver.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Años 70, +++++ todas esas empresas citadas públicas= lo construyo el estado.
> 
> Vete a tirar el pisto a otro lado



Está claro que lo que te llaman por ahí está justificado.

Hale ya te has retratado machote, ve a ensuciar otros hilos.

PD: Calopeeez! no me metas gacelillas por aquí


----------



## Zparo reincidente (22 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que lo que te llaman por ahí está justificado.
> 
> Hale ya te has retratado machote, ve a ensuciar otros hilos.



reconocelo estas owneado tamaño big woper y ahora quieres entrar en el terreno del insulto y tal viendote acorralao,pero yo noy a entrar te comes tu owned como un señor , ala hasta luego


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> reconocelo estas owneado tamaño big woper y ahora quieres entrar en el terreno del insulto y tal viendote acorralao,pero yo noy a entrar te comes tu owned como un señor , ala hasta luego



¿que pasa contigo? ¿necesitas sentir que eres capaz de superarte a ti mismo?

¿tu mama no te daba amor y tu padre te zurraba? :XX:

Ve a un psicólogo anda.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Mar 2011)

Iberdrola mejora un 3,4% su oferta por Iberdrola Renovables. europapress.es


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2011)

Lo que nos faltaba: que nos monten la guardería en medio del parqué...


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2011)

.- _¿Ha visto algún marciano?_

.- _¡Tu cabeza un portaaviones!_


----------



## cipote (22 Mar 2011)

alguien tiene algo interesante que postear???


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Mar 2011)

Recordadndo a Fran200: "Parece ser que sigue siendo el 1294 del SP una referencia a tener en cuenta", y ahí lo tenemos sin dar muchas más pistas de cara a la sesión de mañana. La vela que ha dejado el Ibex hoy en diario no parece muy esperanzadora para los largos pero todavía no es definitiva, supongo que si esto acaba como está en estos momentos mañana tendremos un gap a la baja, Sr Mulder????


----------



## Fran200 (22 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes.
El S&P luchando duro.

Ahora comento la sesión de hoy...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Parece ser que sigue siendo el *1294 del SP* una referencia a tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Bueno, como el SP ha aguantado como un jabato, toda la jornada, por encima de 94, pues la sesión se ha desarrollado en el canal superior. Rompiendo por arriba, con fuerza, supongo que entrada de pequeños al ver la rutura de una resistencia técnica en el entorno de 1066x.

La situación se ha mantenido hasta media mañana, donde el 10662 se ha convertido en un "ligero" suelo, pero que ha durado lo justo para entrar en el canal de actuación de hoy.

Ese era el momento de abrir cortos, porque el toque al suelo del canal estaba cantado, con el SP haciendo unas aproximaciones al importante 1294.

Luego si tengo tiempo pongo los niveles para mañana.

Huele a barrida de posiciones LARGAS a primera hora.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Mar 2011)

He editado el post anterior. Obviamente la jugada sería barrer las posiciones largas no las cortas. SORRY

Canal Principal:

10579-10532

Por abajo 10479-10.436

Naturalmente con un ojo en los americanos y el nivel del SP que todos sabemos.
Una recuperación de sus índices en futuros por encima de 1300...nos manda a máximos superiores a los de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2011)

O sea que nos vamos a territorio peponiano en breve


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2011)

Poco que entro al hilo y tengo que poner ignores


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2011)

Yo mañana no me pondría largo.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Como no me fío de mi mala memoria, quise hacer un rato para buscar algún papel respecto a la titularidad de las empresas que promovieron Almaraz, pero ya no son horas. 

SIn embargo, y si, como digo, la memoria no me falla, Tanto Sevillana de Electricidad, como Hidrola, como Unión Eléctrica, eran empresas de capital totalmente privado. Sevillana la montaron los alemanes, luego fue suiza y finalmente pasó a manos españolas, hasta acabar en Endesa. Hidroeléctrica española, Hidrola, si mal no recuerdo empezó con capital madrileño y vasco. Y se peló lo suyo con Iberduero hasta que se fusionaron.
De la que menos memoria tengo es de Unión Eléctrica, que se juntó con Fenosa, pero no recuerdo quienes fueron los precursores. Pero en cualquier caso, de capital totalmente privado.

...y ahora el abuelo se va a dormir... ñem, ñem, ñem...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2011)

despues de leer esto, creo que me haré adepto de la cienciología a ver si me llevan los extraterrestres ya que la vida en la tierra es APOCALIPTICAMENTE imposible....


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Mar 2011)

Si esto lo llevamos diciendo, viendo , esperando, etc, ya meses. 
Se sabe que las qe1,qe2 etc mantienen las bolsas, Japón ahora igual, que todo tiene que explotar, etc, etc. , pero siguen pasando los das, meses, y sigue aguantando el edificio. 
Supongo que en esta "consultora", sus cliente ya no tendrán su dinero en bolsa, porque si el futuro es ese y al final se cumple, el bofetón de las bolsas será , supongo, histórico.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Mar 2011)

se acaba el mundo? eso dicen?

entonces me pongo largo


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

pues mire usted, ya que nos dan la oportunidad de ponernos cortos... pues...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> pues mire usted, ya que nos dan la oportunidad de ponernos cortos... pues...



era de broma, por la carta esa........

hoy (por lo menos hasta que abran los USA) parece q tendremos tomate ::


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> era de broma, por la carta esa........
> 
> hoy (por lo menos hasta que abran los USA) parece q tendremos tomate ::



Ah, perdón, que mi comentario era general, para declarar posición, no pretendía contestar al suyo, que ya vi que era broma...

estaba mirando por qué esto no baja más... y claro, ha salido ZP diciendo que la morosidad es baja para la que está cayendo... y supongo que la peña está recuperándose del ataque de risa histérica...

Edito: bueno, va, parece que ya hemos cerrado el gap, ahora...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ah, perdón, que mi comentario era general, para declarar posición, no pretendía contestar al suyo, que ya vi que era broma...
> 
> estaba mirando por qué esto no baja más... y claro, ha salido ZP diciendo que la morosidad es baja para la que está cayendo... y supongo que la peña está recuperándose del ataque de risa histérica...



si, pues cuando pasen de pagina en el periodico y vean como esta portugal le dan al boton de SELL ::

portugal se resiste pero no creo q le quede mucho, a ver si me deja tiempo para cerrar los largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2011)

saludos al hilo desde el exterior , como dije que haria, he cerrado mi cuenta en r4 y he repatriado el dinero fuera de tentaciones bursatiles.

Ha sido toda una experiencia en un campo absolutamente desconocido para mi y he aprendido mucho de ustedes .

Asi que gracias a todos y cuan Pecata Minuta me pasare por el hilo de vez en cuando a saludar.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Pues haga el favor, aunque sólo sea para comentar como ve usted el mercado desde fuera, de venir a menudo por aquí. Que sin usted esto no va ser lo mismo y se le va a echar de menos. Espero que le haya sido provechoso.

...y manténganos al corriente de lo que sucede en su mercado!!


----------



## aksarben (23 Mar 2011)

Hay un gestor en R4 llorando amargamente por su variable .


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> saludos al hilo desde el exterior , como dije que haria, he cerrado mi cuenta en r4 y he repatriado el dinero fuera de tentaciones bursatiles.
> 
> Ha sido toda una experiencia en un campo absolutamente desconocido para mi y he aprendido mucho de ustedes .
> 
> Asi que gracias a todos y cuan Pecata Minuta me pasare por el hilo de vez en cuando a saludar.



Que le vaya bien en su nueva andadura, ¿cuál ha sido su balance en términos de pérdidas/ganancias desde el comienzo? ¿puede poner las fechas de inicio y fin?

Un saludo y pásese por el hilo a saludar o a dar consejos sobre pisos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> saludos al hilo desde el exterior , como dije que haria, he cerrado mi cuenta en r4 y he repatriado el dinero fuera de tentaciones bursatiles.
> 
> Ha sido toda una experiencia en un campo absolutamente desconocido para mi y he aprendido mucho de ustedes .
> 
> Asi que gracias a todos y cuan Pecata Minuta me pasare por el hilo de vez en cuando a saludar.



Supongo que eso del 'exterior' quiere decir que se halla Ud. en Suiza o Luxemburgo poniendo su dinero a buen recaudo 

Supongo que aconsejado también por su amigo leoncio.

A zuloman hay que leerle entre líneas...


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

pero bueno, pero a dónde vamos... al final estoy como ayer, dos meneítos a primera hora en el ibex y victoria pírrica en el dax, en ese movimiento antes de las 10... y ahora... a mirar como los demás se llenan de tripis...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> saludos al hilo desde el exterior , como dije que haria, he cerrado mi cuenta en r4 y he repatriado el dinero fuera de tentaciones bursatiles.
> 
> Ha sido toda una experiencia en un campo absolutamente desconocido para mi y he aprendido mucho de ustedes .
> 
> Asi que gracias a todos y cuan Pecata Minuta me pasare por el hilo de vez en cuando a saludar.



q le vaya bien, esperamos q nos visite con frecuencia...... desde q no postea usted pollastre esta desaparecido :´(

perdemos una gacela inteligente o una hiena, no lo tengo claro, pero por q siempre tienen q caer primero los buenos !!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Que le vaya bien en su nueva andadura, *¿cuál ha sido su balance en términos de pérdidas/ganancias desde el comienzo? *¿puede poner las fechas de inicio y fin?
> 
> Un saludo y pásese por el hilo a saludar o a dar consejos sobre pisos.



es muy facil de resumir....al comienzo perdidas superiores al 50 % en muy poco tiempo.

A partir de ahi a base de pipeos y TT recuperacion lenta y paulatina de lo perdido

saldo final : verde palido

¿ inicios ? preguntele usted a Mulder , fue justo el mes en que sus informes fallaron estrepitosamente tras meses y meses funcionando como un reloj suizo


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2011)

Hoy están indecisos con el volumen, desde los paquetes grandes compran al alza y a la baja pero el saldo está claramente girado a la baja, sin embargo con paquetes más pequeños el saldo vendedor es más reducido, en las órdenes más pequeñas el saldo ya está en positivo incluso.

Parece que de momento están jugando a ver por donde salen, también es muy probable que estén peleándose entre ellos.


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> saludos al hilo desde el exterior , como dije que haria, he cerrado mi cuenta en r4 y he repatriado el dinero fuera de tentaciones bursatiles.
> 
> Ha sido toda una experiencia en un campo absolutamente desconocido para mi y he aprendido mucho de ustedes .
> 
> Asi que gracias a todos y cuan Pecata Minuta me pasare por el hilo de vez en cuando a saludar.



Pues suerte "ahí fuera" Me encantaba leerte.


----------



## @@strom (23 Mar 2011)

De cárpatos:

BoE	[Imprimir]	


La lectura de las actas de la última reunión del BoE dehan un 6-3 para dejar los tipos sin cambios.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q le vaya bien, esperamos q nos visite con frecuencia...... desde q no postea usted pollastre esta desaparecido :´(
> 
> perdemos una gacela inteligente o una hiena, no lo tengo claro, pero por q siempre tienen q caer primero los buenos !!!!!




Pero mire que le va a Ud. el drama y la tragicomedia griega, pipoapipo 

Zuloman sólo se retira temporalmente, no se inquiete. Apostaría mi último algoritmo (el de la explosión combinatoria de 200+ threads) a que no tarda demasiado en volver :fiufiu:

Por otra parte, no es que esté desaparecido; es más, procuro leer el hilo diariamente (y habitualmente lo consigo). Es sólo que - honestamente - por mi estilo de trading, tengo bastante poco que aportar al hilo. Básicamente porque ni siquiera yo mismo controlo ya mis operaciones personalmente, así que mucho menos podría aconsejar posiciones ni opinar sobre tal o cual gráfica (bueno, podría hacerlo, pero tristes consejos son aquellos que se dan sin aplicarlos a la operativa de uno mismo).


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Los que invirtieron en Rumasa tienen ahora una oportunidad envidiable de recuperarse... los bonos irlandeses, un 10% de interés, oyga. Y nada de empresitas, eh? deuda del estado. Aprovechen que se acaba.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los que invirtieron en Rumasa tienen ahora una oportunidad envidiable de recuperarse... los bonos irlandeses, un 10% de interés, oyga. Y nada de empresitas, eh? deuda del estado. Aprovechen que se acaba.



Los portugueses le dan lo mismo que Ruizma, tampoco son moco de pavo y si hay que partirle la cara a alguien se puede ir en coche


----------



## @@strom (23 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Los portugueses le dan lo mismo que Ruizma, tampoco son moco de pavo y si hay que partirle la cara a alguien se puede ir en coche



Dentro de poco podrás comprar unos en los que para pedir cuentas no tendrás que coger ni el coche.


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2011)

Saludos para ti Zuloman y no dejes de aportar tus comentarios que siempre son bienvenidos.

Obviamente sin la magia del TT este hilo perderá un poco de brillo pero, tendremos que arreglárnosla entre todos por mantenerlo interesante.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

Que contenido está el ibex en los 10600


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2011)

Ah, Capitán, mi Capitán... nos abandonas en nuestro momento más bajo... cuando bombillos y demás fauna asaltan el hilo y ponen a prueba nuestras más profundas convicciones.

_Et tu, Brute?_




zuloman dijo:


> es muy facil de resumir....al comienzo perdidas superiores al 50 % en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> A partir de ahi a base de pipeos y TT recuperacion lenta y paulatina de lo perdido
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

Sr Zulo, hasta más ver. Echaré de menos ese TT.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, Capitán, mi Capitán... nos abandonas en nuestro momento más bajo... cuando bombillos y demás fauna asaltan el hilo y ponen a prueba nuestras más profundas convicciones.
> 
> _Et tu, Brute?_



Los bombillos están por todo el foro pero ven la palabra Ibex y no se atreven a entrar en el último bastión del capitalismo puro de burbuja.info, se ve que ayer calopez quería echarse unas risas a nuestra costa y nos fundió con un hilo creado por alguien al que se le encendió la bombilla mental mientras estaba en el excusado soltando paridas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2011)

justo ahora que "sabemos" que con Twitter podemos predecir los movimientos de la bolsa, nos abandonas.... snif, snif... que voy hacer yo ahora sin sus consejos..... que le vaya bien, pero creo que mas pronto que tarde le volveremos a ver con sus añoradas Urbas.....


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Mar 2011)

menuda sacudida......


----------



## @@strom (23 Mar 2011)

No creo que dure mucho esto sin empezar a bajar en condiciones.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

joer mirando lo de japón los periodistas se hacen un lío, o son los japos los que la lían. Cuando dan mediciones sobre radiación en unos sitios te dan 300 microsieverts y en otros te dicen que está alta y que llega a 500 milisievert. Así a primera vista mucha gente solo verá los números y pensará en una variación de 200 unidades. Pero la variación, es MUY gorda: 500 _mili_sievert son 500.000 _micro_sievert.

y que están escondiendo cosas es evidente:

Tienen una página donde indican el nivel de radiación del agua, midiendo el iodo-131 y el cesio-137, en cada prefectura japonesa:

http://atmc.jp/water/

Resulta que están todas.... menos aquellas donde hay problemas, Fukushima y Miyagi!! Y aún así hay un par de prefecturas con niveles que yo calificaría de muy preocupantes de iodo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

uy uy

como se está complicando el asunto

el euro/usd ha cambiado el colorcillo verde


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2011)

Adiooooos zulomaaaaaaan.

Hagamos una porra para acertar lo que tarda en volver... aunque sea con un mini...


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Adiooooos zulomaaaaaaan.
> 
> Hagamos una porra para acertar lo que tarda en volver... aunque sea con un mini...




Pero, Percatar... ¿insultarías a Napoleón diciendole que comandase un pelotón de apenas 10 soldaditos?

Pues lo mismo es sugerirle al Capitán Zuloman que opere con un mini...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2011)

El ibex tiene ganas de subir.... Y yo que voy corto


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

el ibex lo que tiene es lo de siempre, unas ganas locas de quedarse con nuestra pasta, sólo que ahora ya van a lo descarado...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes, vamos a mover esto un poco, como veis lo de Portugal esta tarde, si el Parlamento no aprueba las medidas, guaneamos hasta que Europa diga que interviene y luego como en lo de Grecia patapun para arriba previa bajada? o no llegará la sangre al río y todavía Portugal aguanta un par de meses más?


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Creo que no aguanta. Y acabo de apostar por ello.

Edito: ay, ay, ayyy...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Creo que no aguanta. Y acabo de apostar por ello.
> 
> Edito: ay, ay, ayyy...



Pero los mercados tendrían que tomárselo digamos MAL, aunque no se si ya lo están descontando esa es la gran duda.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/psd-alinha-com-partidos-de-esquerda-para-chumbar-pec_114128.html


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Pues eso digo... que yo me he puesto corto en estos "máximos locales" pensando en un bajón. (¿le da demasiadas pistas así, BL?) Pero viendo como tiraban DOw, Fuchi y Dax... ya pensaba que me lo comía. De todos modos, aquí seguramente veremos los efectos mañana, porque la votación nos pillará cerrados. ¿no?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues eso digo... que yo me he puesto corto en estos "máximos locales" pensando en un bajón. (¿le da demasiadas pistas así, BL?) Pero viendo como tiraban DOw, Fuchi y Dax... ya pensaba que me lo comía. De todos modos, aquí seguramente veremos los efectos mañana, porque la votación nos pillará cerrados. ¿no?



Creo que la reunión ya ha empezado, pero la votación tendrá lugar al final de la misma.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

este último tirón ha sido de MM, confiese, malandrín...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2011)

no os entiendo... estais suponiendo que el parlamento no va a aprobar las medidas, pero parece que todos van a votar a favor y por lo tanto si se aprobaran, no???


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no os entiendo... estais suponiendo que el parlamento no va a aprobar las medidas, pero parece que todos van a votar a favor y por lo tanto si se aprobaran, no???



Si si, al final si las van a a aprobar, era por si no las aprobaban, tener preparado el asunto para abrir cortos pero parece que todavía la agonía de Portugal continuará, así que indiferencia total, mañana creo que hay subasta del Tesoro tb, supongo que saldrá bien pero lo que estaré vigilando es el famoso nivel en el SP que Fran200 dejo por aquí ( 1294 ).


----------



## Fran200 (23 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes señores

Están aguantando bien el IBEX, a ver estos minutos que quedan si se descuelga.

Con el SP por debajo de 90 deberíamos estar fuera de ese 532-579, pero por abajo.
Lo normal es que nos metamos en el canal en la parte baja.
Ahora ajusto menos, es lo que tiene hacerlo a tiralíneas.

P.D Luis está de vacaciones, poco puede hacer.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

a menos que me salte el SP, me quedo corto pa mañana.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Mar 2011)

Con cuidado que mire donde lo están aguantando.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

Joder como lo han subido, pepónicos de cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

Te meas lo que ha recuperado el ibex


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2011)

Yo veo muchas compras desde las 15:00 en el Ibex, si quieren deshacer posiciones de aquí al cierre deberían tumbarlo, si no ocurre eso entonces es que el que compra sabe algo.

Y como llevo colchón, tentado estoy de quedarme largo para mañana, si además cierra por encima de 10620...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo veo muchas compras desde las 15:00 en el Ibex, si quieren deshacer posiciones de aquí al cierre deberían tumbarlo, si no ocurre eso entonces es que el que compra sabe algo.
> 
> Y como llevo colchón, tentado estoy de quedarme largo para mañana, si además cierra por encima de 10620...



Seguro que lo dejarán ahí en el 620, así te da que pensar......


----------



## Fran200 (23 Mar 2011)

Ahora al cierre europeo jugarán sus cartas los americanos. Atentos hacia donde va el SP. Ahora la gente se lo tiene que jugar a cara o cruz.


----------



## cipote (23 Mar 2011)

me parece que en el SP vamos a tragar un lateral durante un tiempo...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> me parece que en el SP vamos a tragar un lateral durante un tiempo...



Lo que veo ahora mismo para el SP, una vez perdidos los 1294 es un retroceso a zona <1270, para luego rebotar con fuerza.

Esta parada en zonas claves es normal y suele durar unas dos o tres sesiones.
Supongo que no terminará la semana sin que hayan hecho el movimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

Le han metido un subidón en el tramo final de traca. No me huele nada bien.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Mar 2011)

Desde luego la jornada entretenida ha sido. A la apertura, lo esperado una barrida abajo y luego a llevarse por delante a todos los que movían ficha. Para cerrar con "demasiada" euforia.

Sr. Mulder que ha habido al cierre ¿Ventas encubiertas?


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo que veo ahora mismo para el SP, una vez perdidos los 1294 es un retroceso a zona <1270, para luego rebotar con fuerza.
> 
> Esta parada en zonas claves es normal y suele durar unas dos o tres sesiones.
> Supongo que no terminará la semana sin que hayan hecho el movimiento.



Estamos a una declaración de la FED de hacerlo...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Desde luego la jornada entretenida ha sido. A la apertura, lo esperado una barrida abajo y luego a llevarse por delante a todos los que movían ficha. Para cerrar con "demasiada" euforia.
> 
> Sr. Mulder que ha habido al cierre ¿Ventas encubiertas?



Ha estado entretenido y nadie ha estado contento. 

¿Una vuelta por encima de los 1294 sería posible a tu opinión en el cortísimo plazo?


----------



## cipote (23 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo que veo ahora mismo para el SP, una vez perdidos los 1294 es un retroceso a zona <1270, para luego rebotar con fuerza.
> 
> Esta parada en zonas claves es normal y suele durar unas dos o tres sesiones.
> Supongo que no terminará la semana sin que hayan hecho el movimiento.



darias el guano por finalizado?, es posible otro "canal de bernanke"?


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2011)

Si no he visto mal el Parlamento Luso ha votado en contra del nuevo plan de ajuste (orwellianamente llamado "Plan de Crecimiento" ).

Aunque esto ya esté descontado asumo que los leoncios tirarán las acciones lusas un peldaño más abajo -en particular la de sus bancos- para, luego de conocido el rescate, comerse la guinda en el pastel con las subas posteriores.

Pregunta: Quién sigue acciones lusas y en especial las bancarias ?, sugerencias ?, opiniones ?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2011)

Bueno, pues hay tenemos al sp rozando los 1300

Mañana puede ser un día divertido


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si no he visto mal el Parlamento Luso ha votado en contra del nuevo plan de ajuste (orwellianamente llamado "Plan de Crecimiento" ).
> 
> Aunque esto ya esté descontado asumo que los leoncios tirarán las acciones lusas un peldaño más abajo -en particular la de sus bancos- para, luego de conocido el rescate, comerse la guinda en el pastel con las subas posteriores.
> 
> Pregunta: Quién sigue acciones lusas y en especial las bancarias ?, sugerencias ?, opiniones ?



Repercusiones para nuestro Churribex, bajamos y luego nos lanzamos en la subida cuando se produzca el rescate. 

Uniendo varios escenarios, si como dice Fran200 el Sp se va al 1270, ya que pierde el 1294, y quedan unas dos sesiones de bajadas para un posterior rebote con fuerza, podríamos ver un Ibex bajando a testear soportes mañana y el viernes ( entornos de 10400, como primer objetivo ) y luego con el fin de semana por medio tras el anuncio de un rescate subidón el lunes y recuperación, claro está con el permiso de que no haya otras noticias raras de por medio ( más radioactividad, problemas en el caso de Libia, etc ). 

El problema que le veo a lo anterior en este momento es que el SP ahora está muy peponiano y nos puede romper los esquemas aunque todo puede ser una estrategia para que luego la caida no sea tan brusca. 

No lo sé es sólo una posibilidad que se me ocurre, pero ya sabéis yo de esto nada y tomando unas palabras del profesor en TT, las reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

En breves minutos se espera comparecencia del presidente de Portugal:En directo

RTP Play

Ya es oficial, ha presentado su dimisión, por lo que habemus RESCATE en breve, ahora el asunto es si realmente caerá mañana el Ibex lastrado por el peso de nuestro sector bancario o si ya confian en el rescate y todo estaba ya descontado...


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2011)

El tema Portugal estaba más que descontado. Parece que no ha afectado a las bolsas, aunque si mañana cunde el pánico unos cortos al Botas van a caer


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Mar 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El tema Portugal estaba más que descontado. Parece que no ha afectado a las bolsas, aunque si mañana cunde el pánico unos cortos al Botas van a caer



Parece que se ponen las cosas cada vez peor para los periféricos y nuestra credibilidad.

La Eurozona pospone la ampliación del fondo de rescate a junio · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2011)

Vaya discusion con el negrata, se ha ido hecho una furia 

El insistia en que iba largo y no dejo de acosarme hasta que le enseñe el papelito de r4 con el cierre de cuentas.........salio como una bala, maldiciendo en arameo al grito de !!!!! los encontrare, los encontrare.... !!! ::

Por si a alguno le es de utilidad en la farmacia de al lado de mi casa tienen grandes dosis de vaselina al perder a uno de sus mejores clientes :XX::XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...siva-de-ratings-bancos-y-cajas-espanoles.html

Saludos a todos y suerte


----------



## cipote (24 Mar 2011)

solo el TT podra sacarnos de esta


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

Los cortos de ayer a última hora, me han dado lo justo para los gastos, o sea nada. Ahora estoy viendo hasta dónde vamos... si estos días de atrás operaba a primera hora, hoy me parece que ni eso...

Edito: vamos a probar aquí...



Spoiler



corto en 10640



Re edito: en este palmo 22p. entro corto de nuevo más arriba.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2011)

Vamos, no se vaya, marditoh roedoh :cook:

Además, dónde va a estar mejor Ud. que aquí con nosotros 



zuloman dijo:


> Vaya discusion con el negrata, se ha ido hecho una furia
> 
> El insistia en que iba largo y no dejo de acosarme hasta que le enseñe el papelito de r4 con el cierre de cuentas.........salio como una bala, maldiciendo en arameo al grito de !!!!! los encontrare, los encontrare.... !!! ::
> 
> ...


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Mar 2011)

Portugal al carajo, moodys rebajando , Japón, Libia, datos macro USA y un largo etc y el IBEX en verde?
Quien mantiene esto?
Están como en USA metiendo dinero a espuertas?
No debería como ya afirman muchos analistas irse el indice a niveles mucho mas bajos?


----------



## d-signer (24 Mar 2011)

Corto en itx. 

Ya me lo digo yo. Ojete....calor


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

...igual tenía que haber cerrado en 633 pero voy a aguantar un poco más, ahora debe venir lo bueno, 

edit: venga que estamos ahíiiii....
reedit: lo que le cuesta bajar... tiene narices...
rereedit: cerrado en 625. que aquí a la que te descuidas te hacen un hijo de madera. cubro los de antes y me da para un par de cafés.


----------



## gabacho (24 Mar 2011)

Bueno, parece que el rescate de Portugal es inminente. ¿Habrá contagio guanístico con Hispanistán como cuando lo de Irlanda? ienso:

¿O esta vez ya se descuentan todo y saben que les regalarán todos los leuros que hagan falta y nada de quitas? :


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

gabacho, ahora mismo, están esperando a que pienses eso.


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> gabacho, ahora mismo, están esperando a que pienses eso.



O sea, según mis cortas entendederas, el juego de los grandes ahora, es hacer creer que esta descontado y que con el rescate va a subir, dejar que los pequeños entren y cuando los tengan dentro, ibex al suelo?


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

a gaone, en la web de cárpatos, le acaban de saltar los stops en el SP, en vivo y en directo. a él y todos lo que siguieran la táctica que describía, claro.

gabacho, eso es lo que yo entiendo. puedo estar perfectamente equivocado. depende de como operes, el problema es que sabes cuanto van a cebar, al fin y al cabo, juegan con dinero que no es suyo. el día que se cierre el grifo...


----------



## spheratu (24 Mar 2011)

pero como va a estar descontada la intervención de portugal y seguir a casi 11000?
venga hombre...
Entonces si no se descontara estaríamos a 12000? 13000? 37000?


----------



## @@strom (24 Mar 2011)

Si ya lo decian ellos, que con lo de Japón las aseguradoras iban a bajar mucho en bolsa por aquello de su exposición y tal.......





::::::


----------



## rafaxl (24 Mar 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> pero como va a estar descontada la intervención de portugal y seguir a casi 11000?
> venga hombre...
> Entonces si no se descontara estaríamos a 12000? 13000? 37000?



E ahi la cuestion, se desconto lo de irlanda, se desconto el desastre de japon, se descuenta portugal, se descuenta el rescate de los bancos patrios... y el ibex en 10700. Que es necesario para que el ibex este donde deberia?? un big crunch del universo? Donde deberiamos estar, si des-descontamos al menos en 20k.

Por cierto pillara el dax los 7000?

Todo esto me parece una tomadura de pelo de libro de historia.

Vamos a por los 10800, esto hay que celebrarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2011)

Quiero ver que hacen los usanos esta tarde


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

Otra idea, de cara a comerme un owned en condiciones. Ahora mismo las instituciones y los grandes están "mixtos" con cierta tendencia vendedora. Bien la gran torta va a llegar cuando éstos salgan del bosque y vuelvan a la plaza. Vamos, cuando se pongan alcistas de nuevo. Esa será la bandera para la gran torta. ¿cuando? Chi lo sa... toca esperar...


----------



## CHARLIE (24 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Portugal al carajo, moodys rebajando , Japón, Libia, datos macro USA y un largo etc y el IBEX en verde?
> Quien mantiene esto?
> Están como en USA metiendo dinero a espuertas?
> No debería como ya afirman muchos analistas irse el indice a niveles mucho mas bajos?




Bueno, es lo que tiene esta estafa barata y facilísimamente manipulable que llamamos IBEX 35: Que con muy muy poca pasta, se manipula como les sale de los c......

Pienso que, estando intervenidos por la Merkel, como lo estamos, el Banco Central Europeo debe de estar metiendo pasta a destajo por la puerta de atrás en ese antro llamado IBEX para evitar el desplome de un país arruinado pero grande (de los que harían pupa de verdad, si cayeran), como es España.

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Bueno, es lo que tiene esta estafa barata y facilísimamente manipulable que llamamos IBEX 35: Que con muy muy poca pasta, se manipula como les sale de los c......
> 
> Pienso que, estando intervenidos por la Merkel, como lo estamos, el Banco Central Europeo debe de estar metiendo pasta a destajo por la puerta de atrás en ese antro llamado IBEX para evitar el desplome de un país arruinado pero grande (de los que harían pupa de verdad, si cayeran), como es España.
> 
> Saludos




Palabra del Creador. :Aplauso:

Pd. Para los más nuevos, CHARLIE, conocido en el hilo como el Creador, abrió el primer hilo ¿Habeis visto el Ibex 35...? así, sin acento, todavía no se habían inventado. 

Pd2. Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Mar 2011)

Vamonos!!!!! delirio total. Si dicen que portugal esta tan mal porque esta el euro tan pepon??

Este hilo va perdiendo el sentido poco a poco. Casi diariamente se puede apreciar como baja el numero de mensajes...:´(

A ver cuando volvemos a la "normalidad" de una santa vez.

Veo al Dax con unas tremendas ganas de subir a toda costa a por los sietemiles. 

Me parece que con este percal tomo la decision de ausentarme una muy larga temporada porque ya estoy cansado de estampitas etc.

Hasta que nos volvamos a ver.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes, hoy he tenido la suerte del día al no saltarme un stop loss y ni yo me lo creo ha sido como si hubiera ganado el mundial o algo así, todo el día jodido porque al final esto subía y cuando llego a casa resulta que no se si estaba equivocado y creia que lo había puesto y luego no o que al haber gap de apertura bajista y empezar por debajo de mi precio de stop, éste se había anulado. En fin, que fácil es hacer féliz a una gacela.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Mar 2011)

Me ha costado pero he tenido acceso a la lista de soportes relevantes del Ibex:

10720, 10719, 10718, 10717, 10716, 10715, 10714...

y así hasta que te aburras.


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Mar 2011)

como decia el otro......... hoy el ibex ha estado IM-PRESIONANTE


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, no se vaya, marditoh roedoh :cook:
> 
> Además, dónde va a estar mejor Ud. que aquí con nosotros



Ya me he ido, pero no descarte mi vueta ::

Tengo mucha carne el el asador ( muchas operaciones en el aire ) que de salir bien todas o casi todas " me sobraria" un dinerito para jugar 

Entretanto, lo primero es lo primero, y no me gustaria ponerme en la piel de un pepito ni siquiera un mes :no::no::no:

Eso si, como condicion INEXCUSABLE para volvera jugar tendria usted que dar los niveles de su niña, en caso contrario que le diveirta con sus zuloeuforias y zuedepresiones Rita la cantaora 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Mar 2011)

estos leones son unos artistas...... ayer me cierro largo por el acojone de portugal y q el SP hizo el paripé de no poder con el 1294....... pense q ibamos a bajar a tocar soportes......... y resulta q hoy hemos cerrado por encima de la resistencia

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: artistas !!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estos leones son unos artistas...... ayer me cierro largo por el acojone de portugal y q el SP hizo el paripé de no poder con el 1294....... pense q ibamos a bajar a tocar soportes......... y resulta q hoy hemos cerrado por encima de la resistencia
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: artistas !!!!!!



Menuda subidita, aunque a mí me huele a una euforía peligrosa. Me supongo que Fran habrá tenido que replantear su operativa a la vista de lo visto.


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2011)

Yo, a la vista de donde estamos, y de lo que queda, y de lo cabezón que soy. Me acabo de poner bastante corto en el SP... la idea aguantar como mucho hasta los 1315-16. 

Coño! creo que soy el más bajista de este jodío foro... =^_^=


----------



## @@strom (24 Mar 2011)

Creo que hoy reporta Oracle, esa es de las que mueven el mercado.


----------



## Claca (24 Mar 2011)

Buenas,

Llevo un par de días con fiebre, pero ni con esas abandono el hilo:

Si el lunes decía que mientras los 10.390 aguantasen la proyección del doble suelo empujaría hacia arriba, ahora, cumplida la figura, va siendo hora de ser especialmente prudentes, pues el IBEX se encuentra en una zona complicada:







61% del recorte, una directriz de lo más puñetera, valores en resistencias... Si no hay un *cierre* claro por encima de ese nivel, es muy probable que el IBEX decida tomarse un respiro, de modo que para los más conservadores es zona de venta. Estas sesiones hemos visto como se ha formado un entorno de compras en las cercanías del 10.530, esa sería la zona más probable de parada en el caso de que nuestro querido índice decidiera juguetear un poco con el guano, no habría que dejar mucho más margen a las posiciones largas abiertas en el hipotético recorte.

Por arriba, si rompe con fuerza, el IBEX se dirigiría durante las próximas sesiones hasta la siguiente resistencia en los 10.914 puntos.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Mar 2011)

Ya han soltado a pepon de nuevo, que carajoo.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Mar 2011)

Oracle gan 5.338 millones de dlares entre junio y febrero pasados. Granada - Ideal

Mañana otro dia de subida por decreto ley.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2011)

Casi al 1320 ha llegado el sp en el after


----------



## @@strom (24 Mar 2011)

Casi el 4% sube oracle en el after.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Mar 2011)

Subo el hilo y aprovecho para comentar cosas importantes:

- Hay soporte cada medio punto desde 10750 hasta 0.
- Datos importantes del día, Trichet se acaba de levantar, no suele hacer pausa por la mañana, come a eso de las 13:30, a las 14:00 regresa y espera a que Bernanke le tome el relevo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para comentar cosas importantes:
> 
> - Hay soporte cada medio punto desde 10750 hasta 0.
> - Datos importantes del día, Trichet se acaba de levantar, no suele hacer pausa por la mañana, come a eso de las 13:30, a las 14:00 regresa y espera a que Bernanke le tome el relevo.



Si, es el horario oficial de imprenta :XX:


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2011)

Buenas foreria,

parece que empiezan a descontar el QE 3.0, y que los perros gordos compran papel. Asi que los cortistas deberian andar con ojo  Es pasarse por el blog de la bruji de la mini y pasarse las ganas de dar al botoón rojo.

Suerte que ando liado y hace semanas que estoy fuera de mercado :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Mar 2011)

Parece que el soporte de 10.736 no ha funcionado y nos hemos ido derechos al 10.735, recemos para que aguante porque si cede nos vamos sin pausa 10.734...


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2011)

::

Crisis? conflictos? Por Dios, pero si esto es Jauja!! donde los árboles dan buñuelos, los ríos, leche; las fuentes, manteca y las montañas, queso...!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2011)

SACADO DE UN ARTICULO DE POQUER :
La diferencia entre el bingo y el poker - MARCA.com

pero me gusta esta frase para la bolsa:

"Os propongo un juego: os voy a dar 10€ si al caer una moneda tirada al aire sale cara. Pero si sale cruz vosotros me dais 1.000 €. ¿Jugamos? (Si contestáis que sí, hacedme el favor de buscarme en una mesa de poker, que echaremos unas partiditas de buen rollo).

Si usáis la cabeza un poquito, y por tanto usáis la psicología y la matemática en conjunción sabréis que eso no es rentable. Y si no es rentable no jugaréis. Y si no jugáis a una cosa, vuestra opinión sólo merecerá respeto, pero no tendrá NINGUNA VALIDEZ OBJETIVA. Siento ser tan duro, pero lo que es, es. Parece que este jueguecito no es más que poner toda la pasta sobre la mesa y el que saque la mejor mano gana y se acabó. Os tomaré como individuos algo más inteligentes que eso. Pero es que los hay que insisten con vehemencia y yo no puedo hacer otra cosa que cabrearme en silencio."


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2011)

Por favor ,que alguien me corrija... pero tal y como están las cosas... todo indica que el SP rompe la diagonal en 60m que une los mínimos de este año... y nos vamos a los 1344 de nuevo y desde allí, suhto o muehte...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy hemos tenido un día totalmente insípido incluso en el volumen, pero diría que han empezado a acumular hacia el final del día.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2011)

Bueno, como nadie opina y parece que la resistencia aguanta, voy a ponerme corto de nuevo, esta vez en 17. Esto no es amor... es obsesión...

BL no opera el SP, sólo ibex... ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2011)

El euro se está marcando un guano


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Mar 2011)

La FED, el BCE y el gran dilema de las materias primas - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

china, siempre china

(todo parece alcista mas o menos claro (USA, alemania,....), pero a nuestro indice le gusta marear grrrr)


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2011)

Bueno, pues "cierraus" los cortos . Recupero lo perdido, pago las comisiones y me queda para un café, al pincho tendrán que invitar. =^_^=

Con lo que hay, no es poca cosa.

En cualquier caso, creo que voy a estar compartiendo palomitas con muchos de ustedes durante unos días. Cuidaré el dinero y la salud.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pues "cierraus" los cortos . Recupero lo perdido, pago las comisiones y me queda para un café, al pincho tendrán que invitar. =^_^=
> 
> Con lo que hay, no es poca cosa.
> 
> En cualquier caso, creo que voy a estar compartiendo palomitas con muchos de ustedes durante unos días. Cuidaré el dinero y la salud.



No ha dado para mucho la sesión usana. Me gustaría saber como ha salido Fran & cia en estos dos días.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Mar 2011)

¿La bolsa se ha vuelto loca? Japón, Libia, Portugal, Moody's... y sigue subiendo - elConfidencial.com

anda q....... parecen nuevos......


----------



## Fran200 (27 Mar 2011)

Arriba con el hilo.

He leído por arriba "la operativa de Fran" : No hay operativa, he terminado mi contrato y estoy "at home" con material casero.
Ahora lanzo proyecciones cual aficionado, mas o menos fiables, pero complementarias a los que aquí desinteresadamente exponen sus conocimientos.

Analicemos lo que ha pasado desde que hablé y subió el pan.

El 23 de después de que un forero dijera que nos esperaba un lateral, escribí esto:

*Lo que veo ahora mismo para el SP, una vez perdidos los 1294 es un retroceso a zona <1270, para luego rebotar con fuerza.

Esta parada en zonas claves es normal y suele durar unas dos o tres sesiones.
Supongo que no terminará la semana sin que hayan hecho el movimiento*.

Lo dicho la zona de 1294 sirvió como espoleta, pero no para irnos abajo sino para marcarse 20 puntos de SP en muy poco tiempo, hacia arriba.

Ha cambiado algo? Creo que no, semana clave. Como bien decía un forero parece que el camino natural es ir a buscar directamente los 134x, pero......

Mi visión de los índices el lunes(a falta de ver la apertura de japos y futuros, si veo algo raro editaré) :

IBEX 35: 
10730-10574 160 puntos para jugar
Escapatoria por arriba 1083x.
Y si se cumple lo que diré para el SP hacia los 10450

SP 500
1303 el nivel a vigilar. Con objetivo en el muy corto plazo en 1289.(luego hablaríamos de esa visita a los 127x)

Los 1321 si nos podrían dar ese viaje a ninguna parte camino a la eternidad pepona.

P.D. Acepto bien las críticas y los golpes en el lomo, y si son merecidos, hasta con gusto

Suerte a todos.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2011)

Yo veo para el SP esta semana -quincena- una ligera subida adicional, pullback y nuevo ataque a máximos luego ya nos iríamos muy abajo. El problema es que tal y como está el partido nos saltamos el pullback, vamos directos a máximos y con la inercia, vaya usted a saber. Así que estaré fuera esperando a confirmar movimientos y luego ya veremos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Mar 2011)

¿Os funciona Interdín?


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Os funciona Interdín?



Buenos días,

En otros foros se quejan de lo mismo, así que parece ser que falla la plataforma...


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2011)

Por cierto, ACCIONA, desde que comenté que NO eran cortos, lleva ya un 6% de subida. Hay que mirar un poco el aspecto técnico de los valores antes de realizar la entrada, aunque la operación se ejecute en base a los fundamentales, esto hay que tenerlo clarísimo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Os funciona Interdín?



.
SE les ha debido olvidar cambiar la hora ... no funciona MEFF, parece que otros subyacentes si.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Mar 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> *SE les ha debido olvidar cambiar la hora *... no funciona MEFF, parece que otros subyacentes si.



Interdín es de pobres, ciertamente...

Si ha sido eso, que tiene toda la pinta, es p'a matarlos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Mar 2011)

Muy bueno el detalle del hilo de homenaje a ALKJ por parte de Zulomán.

Me enteré de todo anoche y tengo que decir que cuando Azkuna puso el avatar de ALKJ me quedé muy impresionado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Interdín es de pobres, ciertamente...
> 
> Si ha sido eso, que tiene toda la pinta, es p'a matarlos.



.
SI que es de pobres, pero para operar futuros MEFF parece lo más barato. 

Si, ya se: interdin + MEFF = gacela de flipar, ya lo se.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Mar 2011)

que os parece estas aclaraciones:

UNA BREVE EXPLICACIÓN SOBRE LOS EFECTOS DE LA RADIACIÓN EN LA SALUD 

LOS EFECTOS


¿Qué material es el que está saliendo de la planta de Fukushima, y qué efectos tiene?

Distintos combustibles nucleares pueden producir diferentes elementos radiactivos, con diferentes efectos tóxicos. Por el momento se cree que gases como el xenón y kriptón se estarían liberando, junto con isótopos de yodo 131, cesio, estroncio, telurio y rubidio.

El xenón y kriptón no son absorbidos por el cuerpo, de modo que tienen poco efecto sobre la salud. Sin embargo, el yodo y el cesio sí son más dañinos.

En Corea hablan de aumento de niveles de xenon por debajo del máximo permitido.

La tiroides humana absorbe yodo para crear hormonas. Si la glándula comienza a absorber yodo 131, que emite rayos beta, puede dañar el ADN causando cáncer de la tiroides. Después del desastre de Chernobyl en Ucrania en 1986, más de 6.000 personas desarrollaron cáncer a la tiroides, probablemente por beber leche contaminada cuando niños. Por alguna razón desconocida, el yodo 131 no parece afectar a los adultos.


Por otro lado está el cesio 137, que es mucho más difícil de erradicar que el yodo. Los niveles ambientales de este elemento todavía son altos en Europa después de Chernobyl. En algunos lugares de Inglaterra está prohibido comer ovejas, mientras que en otras partes no se pueden comer los hongos. La exposición al cesio no ha sido relacionada directamente con un problema de salud en específico, aunque puede provocar náuseas, vómitos, hemorragias y daños celulares dependiendo de la concentración y tiempo de exposición.

El estroncio, en tanto, es absorbido por el cuerpo como si fuera calcio, y se deposita en los huesos por años, irradiando al organismo desde adentro, causando cáncer u otros problemas de salud.

Otros isótopos pueden demorar miles de años en desaparecer del medioambiente, contaminando en ese tiempo la tierra, a los animales y las plantas, lo que es uno de los peores efectos de estos accidentes.

Los que están más en riesgo en este momento son los trabajadores de la planta de Fukushima, que están muy cerca de la fuente de radiación y que podrían ser gravemente afectados por ésta. El resto de la población ha sido evacuada a distancias seguras.

LA RADIACIÓN

¿Cómo se mide la radiación? La radiactividad se mide en términos de cuántos átomos se desintegran espontáneamente cada segundo. Se han desarrollado distintos instrumentos para detectar distintos tipos de radiación.

Cuando se habla de exposición de personas a la radiación, la unidad de medida que se utiliza son los sieverts, que miden el efecto biológico en el cuerpo.

Los humanos siempre hemos estado expuestos a la radiactividad del ambiente, ya sea por fuentes naturales o artificiales. Como promedio, una persona recibe entre 2,4 y 10 milisieverts al año por rayos cósmicos, el sol y otros. Una persona que trabaja con material radiactivo recibe en promedio 50 milisieverts de radiación. Una radiografía de rayos X impacta con 0,02 milisieverts, mientras que una tomografía agrega 8 milisieverts. Ninguno de esos exámenes dura mucho tiempo – con una exposición más prolongada podría resultar más peligroso.

También, aunque altas dosis de radiación pueden causar cáncer, en la terapia contra el cáncer se usa radiación en altas dosis, aunque focalizada en los tumores y durante poco tiempo.

Todavía es muy pronto para saber cuál será el efecto de la liberación de radiación de Fukushima, ya que no están todavía demasiado claros los niveles que hay en la atmósfera y no sabemos aún cuál será el desenlace de la crisis por la que está pasando la planta.


----------



## cipote (28 Mar 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Arriba con el hilo.
> 
> He leído por arriba "la operativa de Fran" : No hay operativa, he terminado mi contrato y estoy "at home" con material casero.
> Ahora lanzo proyecciones cual aficionado, mas o menos fiables, pero complementarias a los que aquí desinteresadamente exponen sus conocimientos.
> ...



personalmente no lo veo nada claro en el SP, como dicen por ahi, bien podria irse a visitar los 1350 o mas todavia, e incluso hacer un canal de bernanke reloaded, pero por otra parte creo que asistimos a la ceremonia de los adioses, estas subidas desde 1242 se han hecho con muy poco volumen y a traicion, como bien es costumbre...como dices tu, tambien pudiera ser que hubiese una nueva visita a los <1270 toque abajo y reboton, resumiendo visibilidad muy muy reducida, ahora mismo en 1312 yo no me pondria largo, o si?::::


----------



## rafaxl (28 Mar 2011)

Pues otro dia de subidas ignorando la puta realidad... hasta que esto no siente, paso de la bolsa.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Mar 2011)

abrochense los cinturones, despegamos


----------



## Fran200 (28 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes señores.

Por fin un rato libre.

Ahora tiene que mover ficha USA. El IBEX no se ha alejado en exceso del techo del canal.
Ahora veremos si estos son fuegos de artificio.

P.D. Ahora solo falte que venga el Bernake de turno y nos fastidie la tarde::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Mar 2011)

Yo creo que la maquinita hace lo que puede pero ya no le recargan el depósito como antes.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que la maquinita hace lo que puede pero ya no le recargan el depósito como antes.



El rango del IBEX de hoy prepara para una ruptura violenta. ¿Dos-tres sesiones?

Ahora aguantan la cotización con mas "delicadeza". Pero eso supone también darle algo más de recorrido abajo (pull back) en las subidas.

Hasta el cierre


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2011)

Los usanos ahora se comportan más tranquilos ,les falta gasolina


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Mar 2011)

Señores donde se meten, que el SP está haciendo/ dibujando una bonita figura...

Buenas tardes.

100 páginas y a punto de terminar el mes....esto no puede ser.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (28 Mar 2011)

Que ha pasado con el SP en la última media hora ?, alguna noticia rara o ya el camino estaba escrito.


----------



## sintripulacion (28 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, ACCIONA, desde que comenté que NO eran cortos, lleva ya un 6% de subida. Hay que mirar un poco el aspecto técnico de los valores antes de realizar la entrada, aunque la operación se ejecute en base a los fundamentales, esto hay que tenerlo clarísimo.



Claca, la situación de Japón es muchísimo peor de las más adversas previsiones. Me parece que el comisario "apocalíptico" no anda muy desencaminado.
Hay radiación por todos lados y de todos los colores (cesio, yodo, plutonio....) en cantidades industriales y la planta no acaba de estar bajo control ni ahora ni probablemente en bastante tiempo.
El impacto de dicho acontecimiento a nivel mundial en las decisiones en materia energética puede muy probablemente que sean extraordinariamente relevantes; de hecho, Merkel mandó parar siete u ocho centrales ipso facto, anoche ganan los verdes en un Land alemán donde creo recordar nunca lo han hecho.
Es decir, "demasiados factores excepcionales" para mi body, he replegado velas palmando pasta.::

Solo espero que las posiciones largas que mantengo abiertas en otras acciones me compensen el desaguisado.................; de lo contrario, a esperar e ir cobrando los dividendos.


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Que ha pasado con el SP en la última media hora ?, alguna noticia rara o ya el camino estaba escrito.



La noticia fué la retirada (leve) de liquidez por parte de la FED y un discursito de Obama dejando ver que se van a empezar a recuperar las ayudas prestadas.

Yo sigo apostado por un nuevo máximo esta semana, miércoles o jueves, donde confirmando debilidad y divergencias, me pondré cortito. Sí ya sé que debería ponerme largo ahora, pero es que no me sale... además, que aquí puede pasar de tó... así esperaremos la subida y luego...


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!

Los graciosos de Tele(A)fónica han tenido a bien obsequiarme estos días con una ADSL sin conexión, así que sigo la cosa desde el iphone, pero no tengo datos de volumen ni nada que se le parezca.

Y de paso UP al hilo que lo veo un poco muerto estos días


----------



## credulo (29 Mar 2011)

Día de transición, ni cae ni sube sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2011)

solo paso a saludar y a desearles a todos grandes plusvas 

Muevan el hilo hoygan, que desde que desapareci yo aqui nadie se mete con nadie y pierde todo su encanto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> solo paso a saludar y a desearles a todos grandes plusvas
> 
> Muevan el hilo hoygan, que desde que desapareci yo aqui nadie se mete con nadie y pierde todo su encanto



Tú con el barco pirata amarrado, Fran en casa, MM y pollastre que no dicen nada, Mulder sin conexión...


----------



## CHARLIE (29 Mar 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tú con el barco pirata amarrado, Fran en casa, MM y pollastre que no dicen nada, Mulder sin conexión...



Es que, la verdad, sin "Zulo", Fran, MM, Pollastre y sobretodo el activo Mulder............yo no sé, esto parece, casi casi, un velatorio 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> solo paso a saludar y a desearles a todos grandes plusvas
> 
> Muevan el hilo hoygan, que desde que desapareci yo aqui nadie se mete con nadie y pierde todo su encanto




Traidor... desalmao... otomano... comunista !!


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

Que asco de inicio de semana no??? todo cutreplano, malass news...

Todo sigue igual vamos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Traidor... desalmao... otomano... comunista !!



¿ que le pasa pollastrin ?? :

¿ echa de menos a su gacelilla proahijada ? 

Les sigo desde la sombra , asi que a ver si se dan caña y me hacen reir un poco :no:

humm........veamos........ah si, por no perder la tradicion me metere con MM 

¿ que tal le han sentado las vacaciones mientras el ibex se disparaba ? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2011)

S&P baja el rating a Portugal a 'BBB-' y a Grecia a 'BB-' - 2946380 - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2011)

Padre, sólo la puntita:



Spoiler



1 mini-corto al SP en 1315



Edito: ay, ay, ay... si va a ser sólo por los gastos, esperaremos un poco más...
Re-edito: Pues visto que ni fú ni fá, preparo algo más para cuando suba (si sube), antes de bajar.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues la tele(a)fónica ya me ha devuelto el ancho de banda perdido, a ver que dura la cosa.

Ahora a recuperar datos, mañana será otro día y estos días volveré a tener que recuperar datos, aunque uno ya se va acostumbrando, hasta tengo software específico para hacer la recuperación casi automática, en fin.

Que no voy a desaparecer tan fácilmente


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

Y seguimos con el tito ben metiendo gasolina por lo que veo...

Ni una pagina en un dia en el hilo.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (29 Mar 2011)

Ahora el Sp en máximos de la sesión 1317,34, vamos a ver por donde respiran estos señores...


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Ahora el Sp en máximos de la sesión 1317,34, vamos a ver por donde respiran estos señores...



No me extrañaria nada que por donde siempre. Solo saben hacer una cosa: joder, pase lo que pase...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Padre, sólo la puntita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salgase que lo mandrilean sin compasión


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

1318 y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## cipote (29 Mar 2011)

jo,jo,jo, derechitos a los 1400, y porque esta el patio como esta, que si no nos marcabamos 2100 a final de año, algun dia encenderemos la chimenea con dolares, espero que ardan bien::::


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

cipote dijo:


> jo,jo,jo, derechitos a los 1400, y porque esta el patio como esta, que si no nos marcabamos 2100 a final de año, algun dia encenderemos la chimenea con dolares, espero que ardan bien::::



No se hasta donde llegaremos, seria tremendo.


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Salgase que lo mandrilean sin compasión



Gracias, pero tranquilos, que soy más activo de lo que posteo aquí... lo que pasa es que mi dedico a postear todo... primero vuelvo loco a cualquiera y segundo... si posteo no opero, ni tampoco atiendo a mis obligaciones dominicales... 

Después de largo rato de aburrimiento el SP le dió dos botes al 1314, en el segundo, al ver que no perdía, me salí. 

Lo malo es que no quité la entrada en 1317 que es la que me está haciendo sufrir un poco. De monmento aguanto.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

Chinpum, 1319 pa la saca. A seguir parriba.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (29 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Chinpum, 1319 pa la saca. A seguir parriba.



El tito Ben es mucho Ben, vamos a ver que nos depara mañana el chulibeX.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> El tito Ben es mucho Ben, vamos a ver que nos depara mañana el chulibeX.



Ves factible una QE con bucle infinito??


----------



## EL_LIMITE (29 Mar 2011)

No creo, aquí se tiene que acabar la pasta ( o la tinta para imprimir en algún momento ) y creo que lo que están haciendo es alargarlo en el tiempo a ver si se produce una recuperación global, pero me da que eso no va a suceder. Un QE3 parece que todos opinan que va a existir pero, vamos a ver en que cuantía y las secuelas que dejará todo esto para la próxima legislatura de Obama o para el nuevo presidente/a de USA. Esto no tiene que traer nada bueno.... Yo lo veo bajista en breve aunque ahora voy largo en unas pocas acciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2011)

El sp sigue pegando peponazos mortales en el after

Mañana se decidirá mucho


----------



## rafaxl (29 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp sigue pegando peponazos mortales en el after
> 
> Mañana se decidirá mucho



No me sorprenderia nada que pegasen un hostion hacia arriba, de esos que quitan el hipo. El ibex esta salido ya.

Por cierto el maximo del dow esta en 12390 o por ahi no?


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2011)

Pues me quedo con ese mini para mañana y he añadido otro en 1319. Para mañana todo abierto. Yo apuesto por volver a probar otra vez los 1310-12. Creo que le va a costar un poco romper esos 20 por arriba, pero si lo hace nos vamos del tirón al 25 y de ahí directos a los 1344. Así mañana día de estar atentos.

Edito: Respecto a la QE3. Yo creo que habrá tercer round, pero que necesitarán una excusa para implementarlo. Es decir, de entrada será que no, los mercados sobreactuarán y entonces volverá la imprenta al rescate (en teoría, claro, porque en la práctica es la ruina del sistema).


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2011)

Buenos días

El IBEX abre con Gap alcista en los 10.816, pero sigue en las inmediaciones de la directriz que comentaba la semana pasada. Será necesario algo más que eso para lograr alejarse de esta zona de resistencias y abrirse camino para escalar otro tramo al alza, al cierre debe mantenerse fuerte, mientras, prudencia, porque los largos tienen poco recorrido y el stop más ajustado nos pilla lejos (10.6XX).



Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo un par de días con fiebre, pero ni con esas abandono el hilo:
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

no os da la sensacion de q san y bbva ya estan sufriendo con sordina la crisis portuguesa? (llevan una semana con mas ganas de bajar q de subir )


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no os da la sensacion de q san y bbva ya estan sufriendo con sordina la crisis portuguesa? (llevan una semana con mas ganas de bajar q de subir )



No será hoy, no?
Yo os leo todos los días a todas horas. No tengo nada en bolsa pero me gusta aprender de los que sabéis , pero cada día entiendo menos esto. 
Todo de "pena" y el ibex subiendo. 
Aunque a lo mejor realmente si lo entiendo y se podría resumir fácil: manipulación. 
Que quizás el ibex no refleja esa realidad. 
Siempre se habla que tiene que haber una fuerte corrección, que los niveles son irreales, etc, pero luego siempre acaba manteniendo o subiendo, haya conflicto en Libia, terremoto , Portugal o lo que sea. Inexplicable, supongo.


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no os da la sensacion de q san y bbva ya estan sufriendo con sordina la crisis portuguesa? (llevan una semana con mas ganas de bajar q de subir )



Yo los veo en resistencia, independientemente de lo que pase fuera. De hecho, tal y como está el panorama, es probable que si el IBEX quiere subir lo haga de la mano del sector bancario (particular buena pinta tendría BKT en ese caso), pero mientras no se aleje de estos niveles, yo soy especialmente escéptico...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2011)

Lo mismo nos vamos al guano

Hasta que no abran los usanos no lo sabremos


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No será hoy, no?
> Yo os leo todos los días a todas horas. No tengo nada en bolsa pero me gusta aprender de los que sabéis , pero cada día entiendo menos esto.
> Todo de "pena" y el ibex subiendo.
> Aunque a lo mejor realmente si lo entiendo y se podría resumir fácil: manipulación.
> ...



Tu extrañeza es perfectamente comprensible...

A la pregunta de "¿está la bolsa desconectada de la realidad económica?", la respuesta es: sí y no. Y me explico.

(A) Sí está desconectada: 

Porque los mercados son soberanos y se rigen por los intereses de las personas e instituciones que invierten en ellos, intereses que en ocasiones irán acompañados por datos y eventos de la vida real, y en otros no. En ese sentido, pueden entenderse los fundamentales como un gran engaño gacelístico.

Ejemplo: si tú tienes un vencimiento trimestral, y una semana antes se te fusionan parcialmente los núcleos de tres centrales nucleares, passa nada, el pánico nuclear puede esperar: en un primer momento tiras el índice, que parezca que realmente te está afectando lo de la fusión y tal, para volverlo a levantar misteriosamente 48 horas después - oh, fanfarrias y tamboriles - justo antes de vencimientos.

Es decir, que sí, que vale... que Don Nicanor toca el tambor... que lo de Japón es muy chungo y tal... pero que yo estoy aquí para hacer caja, hoyga, y que "No sin mis vencimientos". El pequeño detalle ese de la fusión seguro que puede esperar al Lunes tras el vencimiento.

No sólo no me han afectado los fundamentales, sino que además le saco rendimiento a la gran mentira: los aprovecho para engañar a unas cuantas gacelas, que al ver una primera caída se pondrán cortas también... porque claro, "el accidente en Japón ha sido muy serio". 

(B) No está desconectada:

por la razón anteriormente explicada: utilizo los fundamentales en mi beneficio, según coincidan (o no) con el comportamiento del índice que deseo para mis intereses. Si quiero tirar el índice, un accidente nuclear o una guerra me vienen al pelo, excusa perfecta. Si quiero levantarlo, la guerra no es tan grave y el accidente está controlado.

En otras palabras, Groucho Marx diría de los fundamentales: "Caballero, estos son mis principios; y si no le gustan, pues aquí tengo otros".


Claramente [A] prevalece siempre sobre *, pero  proporciona a ratos la falsa ilusión de que los fundamentales (la vida real) influyen en la bolsa. Y los ratos en que  no se cumple, la gente se encoge de hombros y dice aquello de "chico, la bolsa está loca, no entiendo cómo sube el índice con la que está cayendo en [Libia/Deudaférica/Japón/Corea/Sustitúyase por el engaño fundamental que se desee]".

De ahí se sigue aquello de que "los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos". Otro sí digo, si toca visitar el suelo del canal, no te preocupes que cogemos e interpretamos malamente unos datos de paro semanal... et voilâ, nos vamos a donde queremos ir, esto es, a la parte baja del canal.*


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo los veo en resistencia, independientemente de lo que pase fuera. De hecho, tal y como está el panorama, es probable que si el IBEX quiere subir lo haga de la mano del sector bancario (particular buena pinta tendría BKT en ese caso), pero mientras no se aleje de estos niveles, yo soy especialmente escéptico...



a eso me refiero, para mi bkt ha pasado la resistencia como si fuera mantequilla y sin embargo los grandes bancos estan teniendo mas dias rojos q verdes


----------



## cipote (30 Mar 2011)

me parece que estan celebrando por adelantado la pauta de abril de la que habla carpatos, cuando las gacelillas se confien seran brutalmente empaladas:8:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

para mi, aunq todo este en verde, hay mucho miedo-respeto en el ambient


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No será hoy, no?
> Yo os leo todos los días a todas horas. No tengo nada en bolsa pero me gusta aprender de los que sabéis , pero cada día entiendo menos esto.
> Todo de "pena" y el ibex subiendo.
> Aunque a lo mejor realmente si lo entiendo y se podría resumir fácil: manipulación.
> ...



no hay q entender a la bolsa, solo subirse a la ola

be water, my friend


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tu extrañeza es perfectamente comprensible...
> 
> A la pregunta de "¿está la bolsa desconectada de la realidad económica?", la respuesta es: sí y no. Y me explico.
> 
> ...



*


.
RESUMIENDO:

1) Si toca subir y dato bueno : cojonudo, sube solo.
2) Si toca subir y dato malo: cojonudo, sube porque es menos malo de lo esperado.
3) Si toca bajar y dato bueno: cojonudo, baja porque es menos bueno de lo esperado.
4) Si toca bajar y dato malo: cojonudo, baja solo.

No hay más.*


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2011)

Error:

Si toca bajar y dato malo: cojonudo, inyección pública y patadón p'arriba.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Mar 2011)

Por cierto a que viene el peponismo del Dax???

Pimpampumm esto se desata! en fin, a mirar.

Edito: el dow esta acercandose a maximos maximilianos.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

como el ibex cierre por estos niveles q mal rollo........ esto me suena a cuando todo estaba peponiano y aqui no pasabamos del 10900......

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onos-5-anos-superan-el-9-por-primera-vez.html


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2011)

A los buenos días!



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> RESUMIENDO:
> 
> 1) Si toca subir y dato bueno : cojonudo, sube solo.
> ...



Hoyga, que 'cojonudo' en ese proceso es un evento redundante...

...debería ir detrás de 'RESUMIENDO'  ::


----------



## eruique (30 Mar 2011)

que aburrimiento de ibex ,no se a quien beneficia esta ni chicha ni limona,que vaya ya de una vez parriba o que guanee en condiciones


----------



## cipote (30 Mar 2011)

eruique dijo:


> que aburrimiento de ibex ,no se a quien beneficia esta ni chicha ni limona,que vaya ya de una vez parriba o que guanee en condiciones



los caminos de los ciberpepiños son inescrutables::::


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

somos el unico mercado en negativo........ el chicharribex is different (desconozco si el mercado portugues esta en positivo o negativo)

pero donde estais ????? este hilo esta mas muerto q la cuenta de zuloman en r4


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> somos el unico mercado en negativo........ el chicharribex is different (desconozco si el mercado portugues esta en positivo o negativo)
> 
> pero donde estais ????? este hilo esta mas muerto q la cuenta de zuloman en r4



Es que el IBEX no tiene tampoco demasiada vida. En cuanto haya movimiento, seguro que la actividad aumenta, que si no Calopez no paga :cook:


----------



## aksarben (30 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que el IBEX no tiene tampoco demasiada vida. En cuanto haya movimiento, seguro que la actividad aumenta, que si no Calopez no paga :cook:



¿Vosotros tampoco habéis recibido el cheque de Calopez? Este mes se está haciendo de rogar...


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que el IBEX no tiene tampoco demasiada vida. En cuanto haya movimiento, seguro que la actividad aumenta, que si no Calopez no paga :cook:



pues me da a mi q dentro de poco habra record de posts ::

calopez, q hay de lo mio? :|


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues me da a mi q dentro de poco habra record de posts ::
> 
> calopez, q hay de lo mio? :|



Para empezar a cobrar primero te hace una entrevista personal, el dice que es una especie de cásting, que te convertirá en una estrella del foro, como j-c-b, pero sin tener que marcharte luego por malos rollos. Entonces te dice que le gusta disfrazarse de Papá Noel y que sus futuros colaboradores se sienten en su regazo y le cuenten cosas, pero tu tranquilo, hasta que no te diga que busques la primera paga entre sus ropajes la situación es de relativa calma


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para empezar a cobrar primero te hace una entrevista personal, el dice que es una especie de cásting, que te convertirá en una estrella del foro, como j-c-b, pero sin tener que marcharte luego por malos rollos. Entonces te dice que le gusta disfrazarse de Papá Noel y que sus futuros colaboradores se sienten en su regazo y le cuenten cosas, pero tu tranquilo, hasta que no te diga que busques la primera paga entre sus ropajes la situación es de relativa calma



:| calopez, deja deja, yo posteo aqui solo por amor al arte :|

no pasa nada por salir de la habitacion haciendo el moonwalker, verdad calopez? :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2011)

Ay, ay ay.. jodío SP...

¿que si me la han metido? ¿que si me la han metido? ¡¡¡A ROSCA, me la han metido!!!

En fin, menos mal que fueron dos minis... conseguí salirme en 1325 y ahí mismo hacerme un largo hasta los 30, que supongo me tendrá que servir de vaselina porque ahora estoy fuera y con pocas ganas de fiesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2011)

Veamos si en la ultima hora se marca el momento golfo

edit: velitas rojas jeje


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ay, ay ay.. jodío SP...
> 
> ¿que si me la han metido? ¿que si me la han metido? ¡¡¡A ROSCA, me la han metido!!!
> 
> En fin, menos mal que fueron dos minis... conseguí salirme en 1325 y ahí mismo hacerme un largo hasta los 30, que supongo me tendrá que servir de vaselina porque ahora estoy fuera y con pocas ganas de fiesta.



perdone el atrevimiento pero............. sabe usted q tambien se puede ganar dinero con las subidas de los indices? :rolleye: es q le veo enfermo de cortofilia radicalis


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2011)

El mercado USA está así, hacia los 10.720 el DOW y los 1370 el SP500:













Pull a la resistencia superada, etc, tal y como están las cosas veo muy probable que alcancen esos niveles. Desde ahí ya veremos si quieren darse la vuelta o que.


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo claca, pero añadiría que hay que pasar por los 1344 que es el último fibo desde los mínimos de hace ahora justo dos años....

...a ver si llegamos y me pongo corto... jajaja...


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2011)

ayer volví a hacer el capullo.... tenia QUABIT compradas a 0.197, a primera hora veo que caen hasta los 0.185 y eso me acojona con lo que doy una orden de venta en 0.195 por la mitad y si hay suerte otra por 0.201 y lo dejé......
cuando vuelvo a ver, logicamente se me han ejecutado las ordenes, pero AHORA ESTÁN EN 0.220.....................

me puse largo en SAN........


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Veamos si toca jugar al rojo


----------



## Claca (31 Mar 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ayer volví a hacer el capullo.... tenia QUABIT compradas a 0.197, a primera hora veo que caen hasta los 0.185 y eso me acojona con lo que doy una orden de venta en 0.195 por la mitad y si hay suerte otra por 0.201 y lo dejé......
> cuando vuelvo a ver, logicamente se me han ejecutado las ordenes, pero AHORA ESTÁN EN 0.220.....................
> 
> me puse largo en SAN........



Os metéis en cada chicharrazo...


----------



## debianita (31 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Os metéis en cada chicharrazo...



Lo dice por el Botas? :rolleye: 



A modo de anecdota, un conocido me dice que ha metido unos milloncejos en urbas :: que le han dicho que va p'arriba :: Sinceramente, eso de ser accionista de empresas quebradas me da un yuyu :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2011)

tambien entre en Colonial....................


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Me encanta cuando la página de Cárpatos abre con "Hoy se espera una apertura alcista, esta son las claves bla bla..." y luego le giran a los minutos por completo la sesión.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Mar 2011)

atman dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo claca, pero añadiría que hay que pasar por los 1344 que es el último fibo desde los mínimos de hace ahora justo dos años....
> 
> ...a ver si llegamos y me pongo corto... jajaja...



pruebe a meter cortos hoy al ibex, seguro q le ira mejor......


----------



## pepo0 (31 Mar 2011)

este hilo sin Tonuel certificando a la CAM, no vale nada ... sin acritud y tal


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2011)




----------



## carvil (31 Mar 2011)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1325 soporte 1319

Resistencia en el Euro 1.423 soporte 1.41

Crudo WTI resistencia 105.5$ soporte 104.5$

Oro resistencia 1441$ soporte 1420$


Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


>



tambien valdria poner debajo del dibujo BANCAJA........ no seria algo muy lejano de la realidad


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Mulder dijo:


>



Tu banco...y cada día el de más gente


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me encanta cuando la página de Cárpatos abre con "Hoy se espera una apertura alcista, esta son las claves bla bla..." y luego le giran a los minutos por completo la sesión.



Apertura en Wall Street
*Se espera una apertura bajista* mientras esperamos a los datos posteriores a la apertura para poder aumentar o descender el ánimo con el que afrontamos el dato de empleo de mañana

No da ni una


----------



## Claca (31 Mar 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo un par de días con fiebre, pero ni con esas abandono el hilo:
> 
> ...











Ha costado que el IBEX recortase, desde el jueves 24 que espero este miniguano, pero aqui lo tenemos. Llegó demasiado débil como para romper las resistencias que se acumulaban en la zona y ya entonces sugerí venta para los más conservadores. Ahora empieza a entrar en zona de soporte, aunque es probable que todavía le quede algo más de bajada. Un movimiento relativamente pequeño, pero si se podía aprovechar (al menos no pillarse los dedos), mejor que mejor


----------



## debianita (31 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apertura en Wall Street
> *Se espera una apertura bajista* mientras esperamos a los datos posteriores a la apertura para poder aumentar o descender el ánimo con el que afrontamos el dato de empleo de mañana
> 
> No da ni una



A mi Carpa me provoca dos sentimientos contrarios:

- Risa, cuando no rasca pie con bola.

- Cabreo, cuando "explica" a posteriori los movimientos.

El cabreo viene por ejemplo cuando dice: la bajada de hoy es debida a la subida del bono portugues. Cuando el dia anterior el bono subio igual o más y el casino bursatil subia cual chicharro caliente.

Eso no quita, que sea una web interesante para enterarse de las noticias. Es lo que tiene ser pobre y no disponer de un terminal Bloomberg ::

No se enfade tito Carpa, es una crítica constructiva :: soy un asido de su web


----------



## rafaxl (31 Mar 2011)

Vaya el dow esta llegando a los maximos desde 2008 no??? gran momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya el dow esta llegando a los maximos desde 2008 no??? gran momento.



Con gacelillas pilotando la máquina, no puede salir nada bueno


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2011)

Bueeeno... de momento al Sp le he dado un tímido vete-y-ven. Entavía tengo que ganar otros 4 puntos para recuperar la enculada de ayer. Le acabo de dar otro mini-corto en 27.

Edito: joer, ya digo cortos, hasta cuando son largos. Lo dicho un mini-largo en 27.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Te cagas

Por favor, Sálvame: Telecinco cae ante los rumores de la marcha de Belén Esteban - 2953408 - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2011)

eso son fundamentales... no sólo baja telecinco... baja hasta el SP. cágate lorito.
Edito: otro largo en 25.

Pa que luego digan ustedes que no voy largo... 

Edito: vendidos al tocar la media móvil de 1 minuto porque además me tengo que marchar. Lo uno por lo otro.
Reedito: corto en 27. a la noche lo vemos.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Tiene una pinta de explotar el sp y no precisamente de cortos


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2011)

Brillante el comentario de: _"Esto está más muerto que la cuenta de Zuloman en R4"_



Me imagino a un operador -que venía cobrando bonus de tamaño monumental- sollozando en un rincón sin explicarse aún del todo bien por qué sus resultados han pasado a rojo violento en un tris y tras.



===

*Claca:*

A falta de MM, Fran, Pollastre, Mulder y el resto de los oráculos, sus gráficos son de una claridad y UTILIDAD acojonante. Gracias por ellos !


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pruebe a meter cortos hoy al ibex, seguro q le ira mejor......



por q no me hice caso? ..... ::


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Mar 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Brillante el comentario de: _"Esto está más muerto que la cuenta de Zuloman en R4"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no descarte usted q r4 este año tenga perdidas operativas 8: y q emita nuevas acciones para capitalizarse :cook: ....... zuloman debia ser uno de sus mayores fuentes de ingresos (tanto pipeo diario) es dinero q han dejado de chupar, digo, de ganar

por cierto, Sr. pollastre........ sabemos q ya no negocia en mercados de paises tercermundistas  lease, españa........pero si de vez en cuando canta alguna referencia del dax, cac, fotsie o de la cotizacion del cordero lechal pues seria de agradecer (a falta de hienas y leones, bueno sera lo q diga la niña  espero q la tenga mas ajustada q la ultima vez :

si no ocurren milagros salvaportugueses, bajamos hasta el 10400 +/- de nuevo ? alguien mas piensa como yo? ::


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, Sr. pollastre........ sabemos q ya no negocia en mercados de paises tercermundistas  lease, españa........pero si de vez en cuando canta alguna referencia del dax, cac, fotsie o de la cotizacion del cordero lechal pues seria de agradecer (a falta de hienas y leones, bueno sera lo q diga la niña  espero q la tenga mas ajustada q la ultima vez :



Hombre, no me importaría echarle una mano para que siga entregand... esteeeee... invirtiendo dinero_ pipo a pipo _ al mercado 

Pero no las tengo todas conmigo en las últimas dos semanas, la verdad. Desde que metí a producción el último módulo que comenté, el de la explosión combinatoria... no sé cuántas horas le he dedicado, pero no consigo que se ejecute en un tiempo razonable. 

Por más vueltas y revueltas que le he dado, llegando incluso a portar las zonas críticas a openCL, este algoritmo sigue estancado en poco más de 5 segundos por ciclo de ejecución. 
5 segundos para un sistema que habitualmente, antes de añadir este módulo, bajaba sin problemas hasta los 400 microsegundos por ciclo de decisión, pues ya me contará Ud., menudo invento hemos hecho.

Y por supuesto, 5 segundos sin que el sistema pueda tomar ninguna decisión (abrir/cerrar una posición, etc.) es una eternidad, la muerte a pellizcos, la carga frontal de las minusvalías a caballo y lanza en ristre cual asalto singular a la cuenta de R4 de Zulomán.

Vamos, que no.

Se experimenta una mezcla curiosa de sensaciones cuando te gastas €12K en un dual Xeon para mover un ATS, y poco después desarrollas un algoritmo que va y lo peta. Empiezas con un ligero orgullo profesional con reminiscencias a lo Steve Urkel ("he sido yooooo?"), y pronto pasas a la desesperación más acuciante, conforme empiezas a ser plenamente consciente de que estás jodido.

En fin, a lo que viene todo esto: el módulo de proyecciones neurales corre paralelo al ciclo principal, y por lo tanto no añade latencia en él. Esto es, podríamos correr las proyecciones sin que perjudicasen - bue, más o menos... - al tiempo de ciclo del sistema; pero en un intento por sacar el máximo rendimiento de la máquina a ver si consigo solucionar el problema que tengo ahora, he desactivado todo lo que no uso... y eso incluye, entre otras cosas, el módulo de proyecciones.

Así que no sé cuanto tardaré en poder activar de nuevo las proyecciones... porque hasta que no solucione el tingladazo en el que me he metido, pues no tengo demasiado margen para "alegrías".


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene una pinta de explotar el sp y no precisamente de cortos



Intención había pero la gasolina no la han puesto


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Mar 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, no me importaría echarle una mano para que siga entregand... esteeeee... invirtiendo dinero_ pipo a pipo _ al mercado
> 
> Pero no las tengo todas conmigo en las últimas dos semanas, la verdad. Desde que metí a producción el último módulo que comenté, el de la explosión combinatoria... no sé cuántas horas le he dedicado, pero no consigo que se ejecute en un tiempo razonable.
> 
> ...



si, aqui seguimos dando pastuki a los leones aunq prefiero llamarlo mala racha inversora .... yo sere otro q el dia q me vaya me echaran de menos  :ouch: (tranquilo, vuelvo a estar muy cerca del punto de equilibrio pero en rojo aun :

anda q no le gusta enrollarse, total para decir q tanto frikismo y tan poco resultado  ha probado a meterle oxido nitroso a su pc? (para acelerar su operaciones):XX: mire a ver si le dejan tirar un cable con los ordenadores de la NASA, en ese caso sus operaciones serian tan rapidas que se saldrian de orbita :XX:

por cierto, MULDER, manifiestese usted tb, habla tan poco q ya empiezo a creer q paga la net por la cantidad de palabras q escribe :XX:


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> anda q no le gusta enrollarse, *total para decir q tanto frikismo y tan poco resultado *



Ud. es de esas personas que tienen cierta habilidad para resumir un problema técnico, sí señor ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2011)

Hoygan, que el capitan zuloman retiro su pastuki de r4 eh, que no se la quito nadie, salvo las comisiones que estoy encantado de pagarles a ustedes si me dan el beneficio de los pipeos.

Cobardes, traidores, sinverguenzas,vendidos, ratas miserables, que en cuanto se creen que no les vigilo ya me ponen verde 

No se preocupen que en cuanto me recapitalice de mi inversion ladrillil ya volvere ya .......calculen que para octubre y asi pillar el rally de fin de año desde los 3000 tonuelistos hasta los 30.000 zulomanicos :no:


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2011)

Buenos dias 


Crudo WTI nuevo máximo anual 107$ :rolleye:



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!



pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, MULDER, manifiestese usted tb, habla tan poco q ya empiezo a creer q paga la net por la cantidad de palabras q escribe :XX:



Lo siento pero ahora tengo muchos frentes abiertos:

- Por un lado vuelvo a tener problemas con mi ordenador, no son graves, pero parece que definitivamente mi placa base tiene fallos gordos en la controladora y ahora arranca el solito todos los días a su hora programada pero se queda colgado en el arranque por culpa de los discos viejos, hay que reiniciarlo, así que ya estoy mirando ordenadores nuevos, de momento algo con Intel e5700 con 4 gb. de RAM ayer fui a una tienda y me 'calzaron' un presupuesto de 420 euros por uno con 2 gb. de RAM, en amazon comprando piezas sueltas con 4 gb. me sale a 275 euros, la diferencia es sustancial.
Aunque como el problema es solo de los discos viejos que solo uso como backup no es un problema grave tampoco, además tengo uno de medio terabye (500 gb.) que me medio regalaron, pero mi placa tampoco lo acepta.

- Por otro lado estoy haciéndome una especie de 'niña' pero que tenga en cuenta al timing, ya hace tiempo que la tengo desarrollada, pero he hecho algunos cambios gordos en toda la estructura del programa porque no me convencía como iba la cosa, ahora si pero aun estoy en ello y aun no he añadido la parte del timing.

- Aparte de esto tengo otros proyectos de clientes que no tienen que ver con la bolsa, es decir, gestiones chorras.

En fin que estoy al pie del cañón y bastante activo aunque no de muchas señales de vida.


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2011)

Mulder, cuando jubile su PC, lo puede vender a un museo


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, cuando jubile su PC, lo puede vender a un museo



Si, lucirá lustroso al lado de PDP's-11 y también de IBM 3270


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2011)

Yo en casa tengo alguna Sun Sparc Station, Ultra 2, Ultra 5, 10 y 60 con las que podria convivir.

Bueno ... la ultra 60 es la niña de mis ojos, me costó un riñon en su epoca, de segunda mano al igual que la Sun Blade 150.

Por cierto, compro IBM p-series Power 5 o superior. Mandar privado

PD: Si no hablamos de frikadas esto no se mueve. Estoy fuera, pintado la habitación de mi futuro hijo


----------



## pyn (1 Abr 2011)

Que alguien abra el hilo de abril.


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Que alguien abra el hilo de abril.



Pa que ? ::

El limite calopiano es de 5000 post por hilo y sin la zulopatia ... ya ve ustec, hay que poner anuncios de compra-venta de p-series para llenar esto :: Calopez quiero mi pensión de forero :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Abr 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Yo en casa tengo alguna Sun Sparc Station, Ultra 2, Ultra 5, 10 y 60 con las que podria convivir.
> 
> Bueno ... la ultra 60 es la niña de mis ojos, me costó un riñon en su epoca, de segunda mano al igual que la Sun Blade 150.
> 
> ...



Toma debianoide, p'al niño, fabrícale uno de estos:

inspector de juguetes: Hazte tu propio peluche del pingüino de Linux







Puedes ponerle algo así en el pecho al pingüino:


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2011)

Esas pegatinas ya las tengo :: ahora falta encontrar un babero con el codigo fuente de la pila TCP/IP de Linux, asi el chaval irá estudiando 8:


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Esas pegatinas ya las tengo :: ahora falta encontrar un babero con el codigo fuente de la pila TCP/IP de Linux, asi el chaval irá estudiando 8:



¿Le vas a enseñar TCP/IP sin que sepa antes en que consiste la pila OSI? ::::


----------



## Tezifon (1 Abr 2011)

Veis normal que suba Santander hoy, si se va a quedar con la CAM, aunque gran parte de su negocio venga de fuera

O ya descontaron ayer los mercados el salvamento?¿


----------



## rafaxl (1 Abr 2011)

Vivan los primeros de mes!! todo es optimismo, los yankis crean empleo, las mariposas vuelan, la bolsa sube hasta el cielo, el dow haciendo maximos de año...

Veremos los 13000 del dow en breves??? seria la puta mofa.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2011)

Un subidon como estos y parece un mausoleo esto

El dax levitando

Sin duda el hilo está llenos de osos

edit: ojo, que los leoncios están sacando la patita


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Abr 2011)

Pese al edema pulmonar, el Ibex sigue subiendo.

Tengo la teoría de que el BCE dio el toque por la forma de subirlo en enero y que ahora lo hacen así, "de a pocos".

Yo estaba largo desde ayer, mi operativa hoy ha sido bastante buena, cerré largos en apertura y volví a abrirlos más a bajo, ya los he cerrado (demasiado pronto) y ahora estoy corto sin mucha confianza pese a que sé que las gacelas están poniéndose peponas en USA.

¿Y por qué poca confianza pese al peponismo gaceril? pues porque tengo comprobado que con la FED inyectando todo el tema de leones-gacelas funciona "pero menos", es decir, el permanente sesgo alcista que Bernanke le imprime al mercado le salva la vida a las gacelas una y otra vez, aunque, seguramente, cuando se termine el chollo, será su/nuestra ruina por el exceso de confianza creado.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un subidon como estos y parece un mausoleo esto
> 
> El dax levitando
> 
> ...



eso de la patita de los leoncios q significa? 

q nos van a mear?


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2011)

Pues yo juraría que ayer a la noche, entre la una y media y las dos, puse un mensajito contándoles cómo me iba en el SP... pero no lo veo... En fín... aquel corto en 27 se compró al cierre por la comisión y abrí largo, pero no pensando precisamente en hoy sino en la semana que viene. De momento lo tengo a la venta en 133.9

edit: otro largo en 1336.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso de la patita de los leoncios q significa?
> 
> q nos van a mear?



Que por lo menos se les ve moviendo papel


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2011)

preparando... la venta...

Edito: hecho y ahora corto con más fundamento.
Con esto tapo el agujero.


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2011)

ehhh

Ahora mismo deberíamos andar por los 7000... 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Abr 2011)

quiebra portugal, el ibex sube

quiebra la CAM, el ibex sube

estalla una guerra en libia, el ibex sube

sube el petroleo, el ibex sube

japon se va a tomar por culo, el ibex sube

los cds se disparan, el ibex sube

se extingue la raza humana, el ibex sube


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Abr 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> quiebra portugal, el ibex sube
> 
> quiebra la CAM, el ibex sube
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada, supera esto:

Los inversores particulares se ponen largos, las bolsas SUBEN.

Ahí está la prueba de la manipulación, eso sí que es inconcebible. ::


----------



## @@strom (1 Abr 2011)

Viendo al dow de transportes parece que aun le queda recorrido al alza a esta onda.
Posiblemente 12750 para el dow.


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> quiebra portugal, el ibex sube
> 
> *Que yo sepa Portugal no ha quebrado*
> 
> ...



*La tasa de natalidad está en la media*


Salu2


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2011)

... al final parece que no vamos a ir mucho más allá así que liquido el corto de 37 a 35. psss...

oigan... y voy a esperar para ponerme largo para la semana que viene!!!

creo que ya desde aquí es inevitable que vayamos a mayores como poco a los 44 que ya dije.

...y dicho y hecho, al aguantar los 1330 me puse largo y a esperar al lunes.


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Abr 2011)

:bla:


mataresfacil dijo:


> quiebra portugal, el ibex sube
> 
> quiebra la CAM, el ibex sube
> 
> ...



Todo eso estaba "descontado" por el mercado que iba a ocurririenso:; así que no sé de qué se extraña usted:no::fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!

UP al hilo!

Hoy tengo agujetas en los brazos de cargar los dos teclados IBM model M que compre ayer en un mercadillo a euro la pieza.

Durante el mes de febrero se vendieron dos en ebay en España por más de 40 euros cada uno, esto si que es un pelotazo  aunque yo los quiero para mi, claro.

Había otro, pero como no tenían bolsas y pesan lo suyo cada uno me conformé con un par, lo único malo es que les faltan los cables, pero parece que son fáciles de conseguir, aunque voy a esperar a la semana que viene que el hombre que me los vendió dijo que los tendría por algún lado y los traería.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Abr 2011)

Mulder, despierta, que hay hilo nuevo. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...698-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-abril-2011-a.html


----------

